#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-10
<TheMuso> Ubulette: Thanks.
<Ubulette> I'll merge in xul.trunk before we do a new ppa update
<Ubulette> and in gp a8 when it's released
<Ubulette> well... no ppa for ppc
<Ubulette> hmm
<TheMuso> You know, I've been thinking about that. They could set up a mol instance. :) (mol = mac on linux, which can run linux)
<Ubulette> who ?
<Ubulette> ppa guys ?
<TheMuso> For powerpc, there is a program like vmware/kvm for x87, that allows you to run OS X/Linux inside Linux.
<TheMuso> Yes, the ppa guys.,
<TheMuso> THey use xen for amd64/i386, and mol could provide a similar closed environment for building...
<Ubulette> yep. would be nice
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<TheMuso> But theres also the chance that they only want supported arches for PPAs.
<Ubulette> TheMuso, i pushed to gp too. rev 63. At least we're sure it will not be forgotten ;)
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> Ubulette: All seems fine here. Just finished building a patched alpha7 on ppc, and am using it successfully.
<Ubulette> good
<wfarr> anyone know why the I can't install the packages from the mozillateam PPA? it says there's no installation candidate available =/
<wfarr> why I can't**
<tonyyarusso> wfarr: which one?
<wfarr> never mind - I just saw that (for whatever reason), the PPA repository doesn't build firefox-trunk binaries
<wfarr> so I'll just grab the dsc and build my own package I suppose
<TheMuso> 88887777999~7999999~7999/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<asac> TheMuso: is that a pass?
<asac> :)
<TheMuso> asac: Its called my screen reader playing funky behavior with me. :)
<TheMuso> asac: But I told Ubulette that my patch worked locally. I was able to run a patched alpha7 ubuntu deb.
<asac> ok fine ... i guess he already added that to trunk, right?
<TheMuso> I think so.
<Ubulette> hi
<Bernardo> hi
<Ubulette> asac, i've applied the ppc patch to xul.dev and gp
<Ubulette> asac, i'm running dev with the additional extensions, seems fine but no different from before
<Ubulette> asac, and I get some errors: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Error-Console.png
<asac> Ubulette: did those pop up because of the new extensions?
<asac> hjmf: hey ... do you have a few examples at hand users could properly retrace, while we/apport couldn't do that?
<Ubulette> hi back
<Ubulette> asac, i expected at least to see venkman in ff3, nothing
<asac> Ubulette: in? why in? its an extension i guess.
<Ubulette> i think it could either be bundled in, or out as an addon
<Ubulette> well, it's not clear
<Ubulette> asac, it's seems venkman is properly installed in xul now. what's missing is the ui link in ff3 calling the proper .js
<asac> ui link?
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe the extension is not properly registered in firefox at all when you have a xul extension?
<Ubulette> asac, no link, i just read the code and checked my newly installed xul
<asac> Ubulette: is the venkman extension in /usr/lib/xulrunner/extensions ?
<Ubulette> asac, /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/chrome/venkman.jar
<asac> ok
<asac> is firefox listed as a compatible app in install.rdf?
<asac>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/install.rdf
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette>                 <!-- target: Mozilla Firefox, version 0.9 to 3.0 -->
<Ubulette>                 <!-- target: Mozilla Thunderbird, version 0.9 to 3.0 -->
<Ubulette>                 <!-- target: Flock, version 1.0 -->
<Ubulette>                 <!-- target: Mozilla Sunbird version 0.3 -->
<Ubulette>                 <!-- target: SeaMonkey version 2.0 -->
<Ubulette>                 <!-- target: Gecko Toolkit version 1.9 -->
<Ubulette> <em:maxVersion>3.0</em:maxVersion> hmmm is 3.0 > 3.0a8pre ?
<asac> ok then try to link the extension to the paradiso/extensions dir
<asac> Ubulette: no idea how they match version
<asac> but give it a try
<asac> could be true ;)
<shirish> hey guys anybody up?
<Ubulette> yop
<shirish> hi Ubulette :)
<shirish> Ubulette: how can one know that one script is python or not? Is there anyway to find out?
<shirish> Ubulette: apart from the name something.py, is there any other way to know the difference?
<Ubulette> file
<shirish> Ubulette: what do you mean by file?
<Ubulette> forget it. doesn't work if the py has been "unshebanged"
<Ubulette> well, try "file foo.py"
<shirish> Ubulette: what's "unshebanged"
<Ubulette> shebang stripped off
<Ubulette> shirish, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)
<asac> Ubulette: did it help?`
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> extensions ;)
<Ubulette> linking ? no
<Ubulette> it should be registered
<asac> he?
<asac> and fixing maxVersion?
<Ubulette> asac, i meant http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Chrome-Registration-Failed.png
<shirish> Ubulette: what's the url for gstreamer that you were saying yestererday, the repository you have
<Ubulette> there's a mini repo called gstreamer0.10
<shirish> ok got it
<asac> looks a bit like ffox cannot register because it doesn't have write permissions?
<asac> you see anything in strace?
<Ubulette> it fails to open .../chrome/icons/default/*.xpm
<asac> hmmm looks for icons in xulrunner chrome?
<asac> or paradiso chrome
<asac> ?
<asac> i doubt that this is the problem
<asac> maybe it just probes for icons in xul dir first
<Ubulette> 16404 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/chrome.manifest", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<asac> looks like a bug
<asac> it should do the same in the profile dir ... not the APPDIR
<asac> but maybe its just a probe again?
<Ubulette> that when the popup 1st appear
<Ubulette> that's
<asac> Ubulette: is that with or without link?
<Ubulette> with
<asac> without link ... what happens?
<asac> no pop-up at all?
<Ubulette> without, nothing
<Ubulette> 16404 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/update.test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> 16404 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/chrome.manifest", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> 16404 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/chrome.manifest", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> that's grep EACCES
<asac> hmmm ... i think you tested but what happens without link and fixed maxVersion?
<asac> (just to be sure before moving ahead ;))
<Ubulette> hmm, is our ff trunk recognized as id ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384 ?
<asac> look into application.ini
<asac> i think thats the place were its defined
<Ubulette> yep, it is
<asac> well i really think its a bug then
<Ubulette> I bumped max to 4.0
<Ubulette> 16556 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/update.test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> 16556 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/chrome.manifest", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> 16556 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}/chrome.manifest", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> 16556 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/update.test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> 16556 mkdir("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/extensions/{f13b157f-b174-47e7-a34d-4815ddfdfeb8}-trash", 0755) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<asac> maybe try to move the extension to the trunk dir (instaed of linking)
<Ubulette> 16556 open("/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/update.test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Ubulette> well, putting it in xul is supposed to allow sharing between all xul apps
<Ubulette> seems we need to chromereg it
<asac> oh no
<asac> please no chrome reg
<asac> i think its a bug
<asac> at least i hope it is
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 392475
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392475 in JavaScript Debugger "Build Venkman as an extension for XUL (toolkit) based apps" [Normal,Reopened]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392475
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 371671
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 371671 in JavaScript Debugger "Use manifests in Venkman when building with Suiterunner" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371671
<Ubulette> lol, patch landed today
<Ubulette> hmm, did my bot build before of after the commit... good question
<Ubulette> hmm, fix not committed yet
<asac> so it was not landed (even though comment claims it is?)
<Ubulette> just committed as Bug 371671: prebuild chrome.manifest on compile; r=gijs
<asac> k
<Ubulette> was supposed to be committed hours ago
<Ubulette> basically, this all seems to be a wip
<Ubulette> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/weirdal/archives/018483.html
<Ubulette> http://www.gijsk.com/blog/2007/09/venkman-rescue-meeting/
<Ubulette> bot rebuilding....
<Ubulette> asac, no news of gnomefreak ?
<asac> no :(
<Ubulette> asac, btw, in xul, we only have venkman and inspector installed, not the other ones
<asac> Ubulette: you mean make install doesn't install the other extensions in the extensions/ folder?
<Ubulette> yes. only those two in mozilla/dist/xulrunner/extensions
<Ubulette> asac, those other ones didnt pass the xpi-stage
<mertiki> asac : are-you there?
<Ubulette> asac, yeaaaaahhh, i've got venkman working :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-11
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-venkman.png
<asac> Ubulette: great
<asac> Ubulette: whatelse is left to get in shape for release?
<asac> kazehakase still needs care, right?
<Ubulette> gcc bump, for other archs
<Ubulette> kazehakase is not ready for sure.
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> wallet or not wallet...
<asac> what do they use?
<asac> i mean basic gtkmozembed features should be broken
<asac> aeh should be frozen i mean
<Ubulette> the "get extentions" link in the ui is broken
<Ubulette> it points to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/firefox-trunk/extensions/
<Ubulette> asac, http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/09/10/firefox-trunk-to-stay-frozen-for-m8-a-little-bit-longer/
<Ubulette> (in case you missed it)
<Ubulette> so i guess there's no rush for us
<Ubulette> asac, oh, there's the python stuff too
<Ubulette> gasp
<Ubulette> *** stack smashing detected ***: firefox-trunk terminated
<Ubulette> Abort (core dumped)
<Ubulette> asac, xul's configure says: Building Python extensions using python-2.5 from /usr
<Ubulette> ans seems happy afterwards
<Ubulette> and
<Ubulette> and the dbgsym ddebs are empty
<mertiki> asac : hello asac, did you have time to work around sunbird-locales ?
<fuoco> whenever i quit granparadiso (alpha7) the process stays alive and uses 100% cpu, is that a known issue?
<asac> fuoco: not for me :)
<asac> maybe Ubulette has seen this?
<bluekuja> heya asac!
<bluekuja> I'm back to work
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<asac> fine fine .... hope you as well ;)
<bluekuja> yeah!
<asac> school started?
<bluekuja> tomorrow :/
<bluekuja> damn it :)
<bluekuja> asac: can we start NM this week or next? or wanna wait more?
<bluekuja> asac: gnome-bt is at 29926 of popcon
<bluekuja> quite nice
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> is there any package that could deserve an upload/update?
<asac> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=bluekuja@ubuntu.com ?
<asac> whats the state of debian bug 431692
<ubotu> Debian bug 431692 in diff-ext "nautilus crashes when diff-ext is installed" [Critical,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/431692
<bluekuja> asac: I'm still testing wtf is happening
<bluekuja> its upstream problem
<bluekuja> e.g code error
<bluekuja> with new nautilus
<bluekuja> asac: use co-main mode in qa.debian
<asac> what does upstream say?
<bluekuja> so you check gnome-bt too
<bluekuja> I've sent a mail
<bluekuja> but no answers yet
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> he?
<asac> i see gnome-btdownload in that qa list
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> what about mined?
<bluekuja> asac: ctorrent new release is out
<bluekuja> so gonna move to it
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: you said me I can leave mined where it is
<bluekuja> e.g shi* software
<asac> might be ;)
<asac> can't remember though.
<bluekuja> it has got some problem
<bluekuja> with amd64
<bluekuja> atm
<bluekuja> cause upstream
<bluekuja> which seems quite inactive
<bluekuja> since 2001-2002 I guess
<asac> either try to fix it or drop the ITA ... and maybe ask for removal of that software from archive then
<asac> i guess same goes for verlihub-stats?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> I try to see what can I do for both
<bluekuja> if not I'll ask for removal
<bluekuja> from archive
<asac> great
<bluekuja> and I send a reminder for diff-ext
<bluekuja> hoping someone will answer
<asac> maybe try to debug :)
<asac> might be hard, but you can probably learn a lot ;)
<bluekuja> already added a debug package on debian BTS
<bluekuja> ppl gave me some feedback
<bluekuja> but still cant understand wtf is happening
<bluekuja> I'm sure it's nautilus
<bluekuja> it crashes with new nautilus
<bluekuja> and works "quite" fine with old
<bluekuja> going to have lunch
<bluekuja> be back later
<bluekuja> take care alex in the meantime
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: a good thing to look at is to see what changed in nautilus
<asac> e.g. did they change the contract of the api
<asac> or does diff-ext use features that have never been ment to be used (aka stable)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I need to find out
<asac> bluekuja: any idea how to stop gnome to start nautilus?
<asac> so you can start it in terminal to see whats going on with diff-ext
<bluekuja> don't know atm how to block it from starting
<bluekuja> starting it on a terminal without nautilus
<bluekuja> wont work
<bluekuja> I guess
<asac> no you have to start nautilus in terminal
<asac> so you debug that thing
<asac> maybe install fluxbox or something so nautilus is not started when you log in
<asac> then you can try there ;)
<bluekuja> yeah, nice hint
<asac> does nautilus really crash? it just freezes for me
<bluekuja> in some cases it just freeze
<asac> looks a bit like an infinite loop
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> because it also consumes cycles
<bluekuja> first of all I gonna ping upstream again
<bluekuja> I need to see if they are still there
<asac> ok so its get_file_items that freezes
<asac> i returned NULL at the beginning and nautilus doesn't freeze anymore
<bluekuja> omg, you rock
<bluekuja> we can just add a patch to fix that in the code?
<asac> no
<asac> its not fixed
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> its just a pointer that that function is broken
<asac> e.g. i made that function do nothing :=
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> any suggestion?
<bluekuja> only way is to ping upstream?
<bluekuja> e.g cannot be fixed by us
<asac> why?
<asac> you can debug it
<asac> try to look at code ... play around until you find the reason ;)
<asac> its just one function
<bluekuja> asac: in the bug report there was a debug too
<bluekuja> with my -dbg package
<bluekuja> latest message
<asac> well
<asac> thats something random
<asac> its apparently an infinite loop and not a crash
<bluekuja> asac: need to find out with the code
<bluekuja> what's going on
<bluekuja> leaving for a while
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> bluekuja: congrats ;)
<asac> bluekuja: have fun with your new powers ... use them wisely ;)
<cwong1> asac: hi
<asac> hi
<cwong1> asac: need help on the menu..:(
<asac> sure
<asac> what do you want to know?
<cwong1> Can we define hildonmenu as a popup?  I
<asac> yes we could
<cwong1> I though popopup/menupopup has to be placed inside a menu, menulist or button
<asac> i actually think its the cleanest solution to just use a new element name
<asac> cwong1: just try to replace the menubar element with hildonmenu
<asac> (e.g. for our menu)
<cwong1> I have tried that and didnt seems to work
<asac> you have the binding.xml ?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> please paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> or wherever you want
<cwong1> Give me a few mins here
<cwong1> here is a sample: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125/
<cwong1> btw we have shipped 4 samsung to Ubuntu I think 1 of them is yours. It not, please let me know and I will talk to my manger.
<asac> cwong1: thanks ... though i thought you sent it directly here ... now i have to hunt this down :/
<asac> cwong1: when did you ship those?
<asac> cwong1: ok you have the hildonmenu xul snippet as well?
<cwong1> I think she shipped them last week.  I will check with her on who she sent to.
<asac> cwong1: great.
<cwong1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126/
<cwong1> This is just a test I did
<cwong1> I was able to bring up other widget like a box and add buttons there but wasn't able to tide it to a popup.  If you can provide me with a sample, I would appreciate it.
<asac> cwong1: i think its the wrong element
<asac> try http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<asac> ups
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127/
<asac> cwong1: tried that?
<cwong1> I will give it a try
<asac> cwong1: ah i see that popup is same as menupopup
<asac> then just drop the enclosing popupset element
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: otherwise you would have to resolve the popup child element on event i guess and try to popup that one
<cwong1> k
<cwong1> asac:  it crashed in nsHildonXEventService::AddEventListener().  I don't have symbolic on so don't know why it crashes yet.
<asac> cwong1: there should be dbgsym packages for midbrowser ... anyway, its probably a null deref?
<cwong1> most likely
<asac> cwong1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125/
<asac> there is a semi-colon missing
<asac> in line 30
<asac> (though i doubt that its a problem)
<asac> (as i did it as well) :)
<cwong1> I don't think the semi-colon makes a different
<asac> cwong1: have to go to sport now ... will be back later
<asac> sorry
<cwong1> np
<cwong1> what sport?
<shirish> asac: can you be on for a moment
<cwong1> soccer
<cwong1> ?
<asac> maybe use what you did before, but don't run self.openPopupAtScreen(0, 0, true);
<asac> but instead resolve the <popup> element
<cwong1> k
<asac> cwong1: no ... just work-out
<shirish> I'm getting an error
<shirish> Reading package lists... Error!
<shirish> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<shirish> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.sofaraway.org_ubuntu_minirepos_gstreamer0.10_Packages
<shirish> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<shirish> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<asac> but with a friend
<asac> bbl
<shirish> bbl as well ;)
* shirish out
<shirish> Ubulette: please lemme know when you're up m8
<Mirv> asac: hi, could you put the .desktop file in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/126112 in?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126112 in thunderbird "[gutsy]  .desktop translation updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Mirv> ie. it adds two languages, which were all I was able to find from bugzilla
<Mirv> I mean malone
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> shirish ?
<shirish> Ubulette: ah good you're up :)
<shirish> I had been getting this error which I gave above with your thing
<Ubulette> yeah, back from work
<Ubulette> hmm
<shirish> for the moment gstreamer is out, but totem is still holding on nicely. Any ideas?
<Ubulette> this line ? <shirish> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.sofaraway.org_ubuntu_minirepos_gstreamer0.10_Packages
<shirish> It actually starts with
<shirish> 10:53:29  IST) shirish: Reading package lists... Error!
<shirish> (10:53:29  IST) shirish: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<shirish> (10:53:29  IST) shirish: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.sofaraway.org_ubuntu_minirepos_gstreamer0.10_Packages
<shirish> (10:53:29  IST) shirish: E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<shirish> (10:53:29  IST) shirish: E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<Ubulette> totem is built with my gst so you need both mini repos.. until i break the unnecessary dep.
<shirish> ah ok, so i need both, ok cool
<Ubulette> but that error is not caused by that
<Ubulette> "Package: header" is cleary wrong
<shirish> That is what worried me ;)
<Ubulette> maybe something slipped in
<shirish> right now in the process of the big openoffice.org update, after that is complete, can try again :)
<Ubulette> give a few minutes, i just went home
<Ubulette> +me
<shirish> no issues, take as much time as you need, I'm here for couple of hrs. atleast ;)
<shirish> shouldn't that be , give me a few minutes, I just CAME home :P
<Ubulette> yeah, tired today :(
<shirish> lol , this is when I'm not a native english speaker, you must be really tired.
<Ubulette> i'm not either. I'm french
<shirish> aha, a frenchman, that's interesting :)
<shirish> frenchmen are known to be seducers (for women) ;)
<Ubulette> :)
* shirish bows
<Ubulette> and I live in paris..
<shirish> oh oh, the plot gets deeper, the city of romance & anything can happen ;)
<shirish> isn't paris full of waterways?
<shirish> Ubulette: whatever, take an hr. off, have a bath, chai (tea) or cofee whatever your tipple is ;)
<Ubulette> waterways in paris, well, there's the river.. quite big
<shirish> I saw some of the movies which showed the waterways of paris & romance. As it is , it is known as the city of romance, just like our Taj Mahal ;)
<bluekuja> OMG asac
<bluekuja> I'm a MOTU now
<bluekuja> I'm damn happy!!!!!!!!!
<shirish> bluekuja: congratulations :)
<Ubulette> shirish, well, when you live there, it looses some of its magic
<bluekuja> shirish: thanks  a lot!!!!!!!!!!
<shirish> Ubulette: that's true, I know what you mean
<Ubulette> bluekuja, congrats but what did that bring you ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: upload to the archive
<bluekuja> I'm an official ubuntu developer now
<shirish> bluekuja: expect some package requests directed towards you sometime soon :P
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<shirish> bluekuja: as it is there are something like 314 odd packages which need-packaging the last time I checked
<Ubulette> shirish, could you run the following command and tell me if you see something... like a dpkg-scanpackages usage
<shirish> and that was something like a week back or something.
<Ubulette> perl -e '$/ = "\n\n"; while (<>) { print "BAD {$_}\n" unless m/^Package/; }' <  /var/lib/apt/lists/www.sofaraway.org_ubuntu_minirepos_gstreamer0.10_Packages
<bluekuja> shirish: if you need anything, I'm alwais around to help
<bluekuja> remember it
<bluekuja> :)
<shirish> bluekuja: sure, there are actually some need-packages bugs which I've already filed in launchpad. Some of it really cool if you feel like doing that.
<bluekuja> shirish: problem is that we are in new packages freeze
<bluekuja> until gutsy+1
<shirish> bluekuja: I know that's roughly 2 months from now :(
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> I gonna take a look at some of them
<bluekuja> to be ready in two months
<shirish> bluekuja: oh that's cool, you could do something private, like what ubulette is doing & I'll be happy to see if they are good or break with whatever we have now. That much better I guess.
<bluekuja> shirish: yeah, I can work with you in a private way
<bluekuja> so you can improve your packaging skills
<bluekuja> to be ready for next circle
<shirish> bluekuja: you misunderstood me, I meant as a user using the mirror, to test it on my system if things break or work, that way.
<bluekuja> oh!
<bluekuja> shirish: you're not a packager then?
<shirish> Ubulette: the problem is for the moment I have unselected the gstreamer package, so it gives me
<bluekuja> more a tester?
<shirish> bluekuja: right, and right :)
<bluekuja> understood!
<bluekuja> :)
<shirish> bash: /var/lib/apt/lists/www.sofaraway.org_ubuntu_minirepos_gstreamer0.10_Packages: No such file or directory
<bluekuja> I have some problems with a package I maintain in debian
<bluekuja> gonna give you it to test
<bluekuja> what's going on
<bluekuja> thanks for helping out anyway
<shirish> bluekuja: sure will do , no issues, although don't have a debian machine around atm.
<shirish> bluekuja: we are just trying to see what's up with Ubulette's package or something, for there was an error while doing a sudo aptitude update.
<Ubulette_> shirish, i know what it is.
<shirish> Ubulette_: ok cool :)
<bluekuja> oh cool! :)
<bluekuja> shirish: I think ubuntu is ok to test it
<bluekuja> don't worry
<shirish> bluekuja: afaik there are some packaging differences between debian & ubuntu , ain't there?
<bluekuja> shirish: only some small things
<bluekuja> (on most packages)
<Ubulette_> last update updated dpkg that was on hold (as I patched it)
<Ubulette_> that's bad
<shirish> I had read that somewhere.
<bluekuja> some system-type packages needs an ubuntu enviroment
<Ubulette_> I have to repatch it and re-hold it
<bluekuja> and some specific changes
<bluekuja> that's why merges exist
<bluekuja> :)
<shirish> Ubulette_: dive ahead :)
<shirish> bluekuja: true :)
<bluekuja> shirish: :)
<shirish> bluekuja: there is a wonderful extension called liblicense, its basically a nautilus extension to see creative commons stuff, very nice
<shirish> bluekuja: see if you can package it, http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Liblicense
<bluekuja> oh cool, the package I was talking about is a nautilus extension too
<bluekuja> but got some problems
<bluekuja> with new nautilus
<bluekuja> :/
<shirish> bluekuja: lol, this is crazy stuff ;)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> getting crazy for it
<bluekuja> ;)
<shirish> this is one of  the pet bugs   Bug 133899
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133899 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Liblicense" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133899
<shirish> bluekuja: tell me which is yours?
<bluekuja> shirish: diff-ext
<bluekuja> check debian PTS
<bluekuja> for infos
<bluekuja> I go to have a shower
<Ubulette_> me too
<bluekuja> then I'm here to write some mails
<bluekuja> be back later
<bluekuja> ;)
<Ubulette_> shirish, i fixed it for good. next package built by my bot will fix all indexes
<shirish> bluekuja: take care :)
<shirish> Ubulette_: thanx :)
<shirish> Ubulette_: although have to say that was fast, I'm sure your employer would be more than happy with you :)
<shirish> or customers if its your own thing :)
<Ubulette_> my job is not at all to code
<Ubulette_> not even unix related
<shirish> Ubulette_: management, HR, marketing, training or what?
<Ubulette_> mostly engineering
<shirish> ok cool, what kind of engineering? there are so many kinds of engineering :)
<Ubulette> systems (but not computers)
<shirish> electrical systems, power related systems?
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> networking
<Ubulette> you're curious
<shirish> cool, so you must have been playing all the time with linksys & netgear stuff
<Ubulette> no, much bigger
<shirish> knowlege/know-how is always nice
<Ubulette> worldwide networking
<shirish> oh that's a big jump for me, for sure ;)
<Ubulette> shirish, an apt-get update should fix your indexes
<shirish> I would be happy with any of the Linksys WRT54G models http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linksys_WRT54G_series
<shirish> Ubulette: understood, working on it, let the big 115 MiB update be done, then will do an update & upgrade again ;)
<Ubulette> i'm more into terabit/s technologies ;)
<shirish> that's eons for me, for me if I get an HP network printer printing I'm more than happy
<shirish> Ubulette: if interested can send you a mail, I know the printer works, for it works with windows, I can ping it but can't print it.
<shirish> Ubulette: also the printer is supported under GNU/Linux & esp. under Ubuntu but still can't get it to function.
<Ubulette> cups doesn't work for you ?
<shirish> Ubulette: cups works for me, I have an epson printer which works fine (although it doesn't have the perfect driver) but still works fine. Its something else,
<shirish> will send you the full details of what commands I have tried & what things I have done, you can tell me what else I should try.
<Ubulette> "I can ping it but can't print it" ?? what do you mean by that
<Ubulette> (as i said, i'm tired)
<shirish> its a network printer, so it has its own IP, hence I said I can ping it.
<Ubulette> oh
<shirish> Ubulette: btw when you said terabit technologies, are you into internet2?
<shirish> I know that's the next generation network that's going to come up
<Ubulette> i'm one of their suppliers ;)
<Ubulette> well, enough questions on that please
<shirish> omg that's out of this world man
<shirish> oh sorry, couldn't help it, I'm sure lot of guys and girls get turned on by faster speeds ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> shower time
<Ubulette> brb
<shirish> sure, by the time you return, there should be a success story in here (as far as gst & totem are concerned) ;)
<shirish> bluekuja: whenever you returned, I found your package on the debian pts a long time ago, http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/diff-ext.html also the 2 bugs due to which it didn't get into testing
<shirish> returned/return
<shirish> Ubulette: things seem to work atm, rest later :)
* shirish out
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> asac, we now have extensions/inspector@mozilla.org twice
<Ubulette> We can drop the one from ff and link the one from xul
<Ubulette> I mean, drop firefox-*-dom-inspector
<asac> Ubulette: is that what we want?
<Ubulette> i think so
<Ubulette> as it could be shared by other xul apps
<Ubulette> just by providing a symlink
<asac> Mirv: scheduled for next upload
<Ubulette> I committed to .dev and I'm building it (well, my bot is)
<asac> Ubulette: aren't there any browser/ tweaks in the firefox dom inspector?
<Ubulette> it's from the same sources
<Ubulette> same files, sames sizes
<Ubulette> -s
<Ubulette> bot is done. good. updating :)
<asac> fine
<Ubulette> hmm. i have double balloons in google reader
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/double-balloon.png
<asac> Ubulette: one mor thing ... so firefox doesn't load extensions in xulrunner/extensions?
<asac> we have to link them?
<Ubulette> correct
<Ubulette> at least, i had to link for it to work. don't know if it's the expected behavior
<bluekuja> heya asac!
<bluekuja> thanks for before!
<bluekuja> I'm really happy man!
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ;)
<bluekuja> asac: it was something like a dream you know
<bluekuja> 3 years of work
<bluekuja> hours spent on packages
<bluekuja> and now I'm an official devel
<asac> bluekuja: wow ... thats long ... now that you have come so far you should keep up the pace :) ... learn more and new things
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> you're still my teacher
<bluekuja> remember it
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> its easier to build upon a solid foundation then starting with nothing
<asac> so the next 3 years can bring you really far ;)
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<bluekuja> asac: can you still mentor me?
<bluekuja> teach me?
<bluekuja> for debian as well
<asac> bluekuja: well ... i rarily refuse questions
<asac> bluekuja: however i probably won't be your AM ;) ... thats something that i cannot force
<bluekuja> yeah, I know. AM get assigned randomly
<bluekuja> I think
<asac> right
<bluekuja> damn :/
<asac> well ... most should be fine
<asac> its basically just checking your knowledge and observing your activity
<bluekuja> is there a bad AM around?
<asac> are you responsive? do you fix RC bugs in timely fashion? all these questions.
<Ubulette> asac, I added provide firefox-trunk-dom-inspector, package is still there. Should i have added replace too ?
<asac> no ... i don't know any
<bluekuja> ok nice to hear
<asac> Ubulette: who provides dom-inspector?
<asac> who == what package
<asac> we probably have a xul-dom-inspector now, right?
<Ubulette> firefox-trunk as the goal is to jsut drop the package for good for those who installed it
<bluekuja> asac: perfect :)
<Ubulette> well, xul being a toolkit, i don't see the reason to split it. should we ?
<asac> Ubulette: i am unsure ... if you make firefox-trunk depend on xulrunner-dom-inspector ... all firefox-trunk would get it
<asac> Ubulette: well ... as long as its just xul, i am not sure ... but for things like gnome-support it should probably be split
<asac> because it forces depends on e.g. kde users
<Ubulette> I just want firefox-trunk-dom-inspector to disappear
<asac> so as a rule ... don't strip down because of size, but do so if you can eliminate depends of core xul/firefox
<asac> Ubulette: why not just make firefox-trunk-dom-inspector depend on xulrunner-dom-inspector and create the link?
<asac> i see that its good to eliminate things ... but pumping up the default firefox insall with extensions might not be what our users want.
<asac> (though unsure)
<Ubulette> well, with libxul, ff no longer provides any extention (except its default theme) so I don't see why we should keep neither dom nor gnome
<Ubulette> both are part of xul now
<asac> Ubulette: right ... the question is if you want all xul extensions installed automatically be installed for firefox-trunk as well
<asac> since upstream appears not to look in xulrunner extensions directory by default its probably not how upstream thinks about it
<asac> e.g. each xul app should select the extensions it wants
<Ubulette> as i said yesterday, ext + xul is still a wip
<Ubulette> they commit changes everyday just for that
<Ubulette> i'm front edge here :)
<asac> Ubulette: right ... however i think that its safe to assume that they won't end up enabling all installed xul extensions by deafult in all xul apps
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> e.g. you might have a fully pumped up xulrunner install ... but still want a real lightweight xul app runnin on top of that
<asac> but as yu said ... target still moving
<asac> so i would suggest to keep things as they are and take a look once things have stabilized
<asac> alternatively one could ask benjamin about his vision in #xulrunner on irc.mozilla.org :)
<Ubulette> one could.. yes.
<asac> i can do that ;)
<asac> if you don't want :)
<asac> just let me know so we don't double bother him ;)
<Ubulette> well, you seems to know him. go ahead :)
<asac> i know him only little better then you ... mostly from bug mail ... and just a bit chatting
<Ubulette> log your stuff if you can :)
<asac> ok ... will try to set that up ;)
<Ubulette> hmm. xul installs dom with platform/{WINNT,OS2,Linux}, we dont want that
<asac> Ubulette: in chrome?
<Ubulette> no extensions/inspector@mozilla.org/platform/
<bluekuja> asac: forgot to ask you
<bluekuja> the people.ubuntu.com space
<bluekuja> for developers
<bluekuja> how can I access it?
<asac> i think its canonical :(
<bluekuja> really?
<bluekuja> every MOTU got it
<asac> let me see
<bluekuja> that's why I asked
<asac> i just see two dozens of accounts there ...
<asac> i think the name should be changed ... though no idea
<asac> if that will happen
<Ubulette> totem-2.21.0+svn20070911r4693
<Ubulette> youhouhuuuu
<Ubulette> 2.21 :)
<asac> in debian everybody gets an account on people.debian.org for instance
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> damn keyboard
<bluekuja> leaving cya tomorrq
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> night!
<asac> drink a beer ;)
<asac> Ubulette: 2.21?
<asac> i am not familiar with the versioning scheme
<bluekuja> I will lol
<bluekuja> cya
<Ubulette> yep, 2.21 because they passed the gnome 2.20 freeze i guess
<Ubulette> or jumped over it
<Ubulette> or got sick of it maybe
<Ubulette> donno
<asac> right ... i thought it was aligned with gnome release
<asac> probably they branched off the 2.20 branch and now go ahead
<Ubulette> cool, i should do that for the whole gnome beast, so I'll not even notice the ubuntu freeze ;)
<asac> haha
<Ubulette> I'm close to that already
<asac> what is missing?
<Ubulette> gtk for once.. but the gutsy one is heavily hacked
<asac> heavily hacked?
<asac> how many patches do we have?
<Ubulette> last time i've checked, there were huge patches
<Ubulette> it was 3~4 months ago
<asac> well in the beginning of the cycle seb probably prepatches lots of thigns
<asac> 21 patches
<asac> oh 20 :)
<asac> ok filesel is apparently really hacked
<asac> intersting
<asac> 004_gtk+-ximian-gtk2-filesel-navbutton-5.patch
<asac> oh ... we have an input method patch as well ... hope its not the reason for the IM crashes we see in ffox
<Ubulette> who knows
<Ubulette> that's the kind of patches that makes me willing to add the video patch to ff trunk
<asac> Ubulette: which video patch are you talking about?
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/firefox-video-element-patch-version-4.html
<Ubulette> hmm, nautilus is not there yet ;) nautilus_2.19.92+svn20070911r13140+bbot-1
<asac> Ubulette: gnome apps are independent ... they just get together for release ;)
<Ubulette> this should be interesting too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546498
<asac> Ubulette: help them :) ... provide a patches nautilus through ppa or something ;) ... so they can test
<Ubulette> a few guys already provided debs
<mertiki> asac : hello asac, you asked me to ack you about sunbird-locales, did you have time to work on this?
<asac> mertiki: sorry no ... you provided ready to review packages?
<mertiki> yeah, I said it on the bug
<asac> i think you did :) ...
<asac> ah
<asac> is that bug properly scheduled?
<asac> mertiki: yes its fine ... i shouldn't miss it
<mertiki> asac : I don't think so, I uploaded the package to REVU after Gutsy tribe 6 so it needs to get a exception in order to get in repositories, they need your point of view on that before
<mertiki> asac : thanks :)
<asac> mertiki: right ... don't bother about exception ... that won't be a problem
<mertiki> it's what I though
<mertiki> thanks about that, you can email me anytime if you need info or anything
<mertiki> @++
<asac> mertiki: yes ... keep on bugging me ... i have downloaded it and will take a final look first thing in the morngin
<asac> mertiki: thanks for your work on this!
<mertiki> great :)
<mertiki> I'm happy I can help Ubuntu getting better
<asac> mertiki: there is a contribution ...
<asac> oh gone
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> its interesting that some people are always in such a hurry to leave a channel ;)
<asac> hi cwong1
<cwong1> hi
<asac> cwong1: any news?
<cwong1> just 1 sec
<cwong1> It crashed because "presShell->GetPrimaryFrameFro (elementContent, &frame)" return with frame=null
<asac> oh
<asac> let me think ;)
<asac> cwong1: ok i think we have to traverse up to parent content until we get to content that has a frame
<asac> or just try if the document has a frame as well :/
<cwong1> asac: ok..
<asac> cwong1: do you have a finished to build tree there?
<asac> mine apparently has been cleaned somehow :/
<cwong1> I have a build tree, yes
<asac> so takes a bit to do anything at all here :/
<asac> ok cool
<cwong1> do u want me to try something here?
<asac> try if nsCOMPtr<nsIContent> elementContent = do_QueryInterface(elementNode); -> nsCOMPtr<nsIContent> elementContent = do_QueryInterface(ownerDocument); works
<asac> of course place that a few lines below (e.g. after ownerDocument is set)
<asac> i think we should traverse up in the end ... but maybe it just works for now
<cwong1> hangon I will give it a try
<asac> great
<asac> its in nsHildonXEventService__peek_window_from_dom_element
<asac> we just want the top level window that contains the element ... so it doesn't matter which element we peek ... as long as its guaranteed to be in the same top-level window
<asac> so if the document element has a frame it is most likely the right window ... though there might be cases where it isn't ... so in the end we should really traverse up
<asac> but lets see if the document element has a frame at all ;)
<cwong1> Please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/130/ and tell me exactly what to change
<Ubulette> asac, i've updated trunk.dev (i hate that name) so dom and venkman are two optional packages. i haven't split xul for now. I'll wait for you to discuss with benjamin.
<asac> cwong1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131/
<asac> Ubulette: trunk.dev == firefox.trunk.dev ?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> trunk.dev is the name of the branch
<asac> ok thats fine ... so once xul is split those packages will just ship a link and a proper depend?
<asac> Ubulette: right ;)
<Ubulette> right
<asac> Ubulette: but now they ship the real content?
<asac> or links already?
<Ubulette> link
<asac> ok even better
<Ubulette> tiny debs :)
<asac> Ubulette: i will sleep a night ... tomorrow we can rename the branches ;)
<asac> (most likely)
<asac> as i am a bit schizophrenic ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> cwong1: you just need to run make in midbrowser/components to test the build
<cwong1> hang on I have someone here
<asac> sure
<asac> cwong1: i will be here for another 30 minutes ... i have to get up at a ridiculous early time tomorrow morning :(
<cwong1> ok that's fine.
<cwong1> asac: the crashed gone now but nothing popups up ..
<Ubulette> asac, i'm concerned by the fact that i build 9 extentions in xul but only ship 2 (dom and venkman)
<cwong1> asac: anyway if you have time to look into this tomorrow on how I can get a simple popup to come up, I would greatly appreciate it... :)
<asac> cwong1: sure ... will look
<cwong1> tx and have a good night sleep
<asac> cwong1: yes u2
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... what about the others?
<asac> Ubulette: they might be useful for other apps but not ffox?
<Ubulette> not in extensions/* for sure
<Ubulette> DEB_MOZ_EXTENSIONS=xml-rpc,venkman,inspector,irc,gnomevfs,cview,tasks,reporter,python/xpcom
<asac> Ubulette: gnomevfs we want
<asac> xml-rpc as well i guess
<Ubulette> i know. but they are not xpi like venkman and inspector
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-12
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: maybe something you guys may be interested as a future project. http://www.netsurf-browser.org/ seems to be a nice browser implementation ;)
<shirish> also its in debian, we just need to sync with it http://packages.debian.org/lenny/netsurf
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<TheMuso> asac: re bug 133360, it seems classpath totally failed to build on all arches. I take it from the last comment, that you uploaded it. I can confirm that it won't build on ppc and i386, and it seems that its trying to find a header that should be present, as its from libxul-dev.
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 133360 in classpath "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133360
<Mirv> asac: thanks!
<asac> bug 133452
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 133452 in flashplugin-nonfree "gutsy amd64: flashplugin-nonfree not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133452
<asac> TheMuso: was xulrunner updated in the meantime as well?
<asac> TheMuso: my classpath upload didn't change anything (i hope)
<TheMuso> asac: I don't know if it was updated. The only thing that was changed in the upload you did was what is in the debdiff attached to that bug.
<asac> right ... that definitly shouldn't cause the build failure
<TheMuso> No. Let me check when xulrunner was lat uploaded.
<asac> 2007-08-21
<TheMuso> ah ok
<asac> hmm
<asac> doesn't look like that might be the case either
<asac> well classpath upload before the latest was 2007-04-27
<asac> ... there have been a lot of xul uploads in between i guess
<asac> e.g. previous classpath build against 1.8.0.x ... now we are at 1.8.1.x
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> So I'm guessing its a xulrunner issue...
<asac> i think we should merge debian classpath?
<asac> i think its a classpath issue ... e.g. not yet adapted to build against xulrunner
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> Does that require an UVF?
<TheMuso> as in debian having a newer upstream version?
<TheMuso> Or will you pick bits from it?
<asac> how many rdepends does classpath have?
<TheMuso> 9
<TheMuso> I think I've got that right.
<TheMuso> sorry, seems like the list has dupes for some reaso
<TheMuso> reason
<TheMuso> Ok, I'd rde rdeps.
<asac> apt-cache rdepends classpath-common
<TheMuso> libgcj-common conflicts with it, and cacao and jamvm both depend on it.
<asac> i think we should try if they can be properly rebuild against latest classpath before uploading and getting UVFe
<TheMuso> ok so 4
<TheMuso> Right.
<asac> TheMuso: do you want to take care? e.g. bugging motu about this or doing tests and preparing merge et al?
<paran> asac: ping
<asac> paran: pong
<paran> asac: about your comment on bug 133452, I don't think any special handling is necessary. the prerm-script always seems to remove both alternatives (non wrapped and wrapper plugin)
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 133452 in flashplugin-nonfree "gutsy amd64: flashplugin-nonfree not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133452
<paran> asac: the upgrade instead breaks because of some nasty bugs in update-alternatives itself
<asac> paran: why not?
<asac> paran: ah ok ... right i just removed both ... :)
<asac> paran: let me take a quick look if its true
<paran> asac: the incorrect alternative will always be removed using update-alternatives --remove
<asac> ok right we try to remove both alternatives on all archs
<asac> good
<asac> paran: so it still breaks?
<asac> someone suggested to run update-alternatives --auto once after installing those alternatives
<asac> no idea if that makes sense or fixes our issues
<paran> asac: yes unfortunately
<paran> when the last alternative is removed it seems that it is not removed from the alternatives system.
<paran> what is worse is that the alternative is changed from auto to manual
<paran> so when the correct alternative is added later it will not get changed
<asac> hmm ... can we see if there is no alternative left (e.g. by --list?)
<asac> and then try to do some smart manual stuff to fix it?
<paran> yes, you could run update-alterntives --remove-all, manually when there is no alternatives left
<asac> will this remove it for real?
<paran> yup
<paran> but then off course you should chech using --list before doing that :)
<paran> however this is a ugly hack, it would be much better if update-alternatives did the right thing
<asac> ok so something like update-alternative --list $app-flashplugin | grep -c == 0 -> update-alternatives --remove-all $app-flashplugin might work?
<asac> i think we want the ugly hack + a bug against update-alternatives
<asac> i will add that hack for gnash as well then
<asac> paran: do you want to file these two bugs against dpkg?
<asac> e.g. 1. "update-alternative --remove doesn't remove alternative completely when removing the last installed alternative"
<paran> yeah, I'l deffinately file a bug
<asac> 2. "update-alternative --remove switches to manual mode when last alternative is removed from system"
<paran> I will reasearch it a little more first, to try to figure out what is going on
<asac> paran: thanks ... if you have those bugs let me know so i can bug iwj about it
<asac> paran: will you update the debdiff and add --remove-all ?
<paran> asac: I could do that, but I won't have time today I think. would need some testing together with gnash to make sure it works as expected
<IdleOne> !bug
<Ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Batelje> hi
<Batelje> i need sme help from you guys ...
<asac> paran: ok ... i can wait another day or two i guess ;)
<asac> paran: if you cannot work on it, just let me know ... then I would do it :/
<asac> Batelje: just ask ;)
<Batelje> my firefox closes by himself , i opend it via the terminal and it says 'bus error (core dumped)'
<Batelje> i also have thids problem by epiphany
<asac> Batelje: gnome?
<asac> Batelje: in gutsy? or feisty?
<Batelje> yes gnome , feisty fawn
<asac> Batelje: reproducible? or just coincidentially?
<asac> Batelje: try to start firefox in safe mode from terminal:
<asac> firefox -safe-mode
<Batelje> he always closes when i typed in a url and he is loading the page
<asac> does that help?
<Batelje> lets see...
<Batelje> nope , same problem
<Batelje> ow yeah , it happens everythime since 2 days ago
<Batelje> so reproducible
<asac> Batelje: what plugins do you use?
<asac> Batelje: please try if this happens with a new user account as well
<asac> (or backup your $HOME/.mozilla directory and move it away before starting firefox ... so you get a fresh profile)
<Batelje> ok i will try that second one first
<Batelje> what do i need to delete ? the plugins ?
<asac> try to move away the whole .mozilla directory first
<asac> if that helps remove all content of .mozilla/plugins/
<paran> asac: ok, I'l try to get it done tomorrow. in the mean time you could perhaps bug somebody to fix bug 138145 as that is also blocking flash on amd64 :)
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138145 in ia32-libs "missing ia32 libXcomposite" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138145
<asac> paran: so that is an issue?
<asac> ok will bug bryce
<paran> asac: yup, it needs 32bit libXcomposite to work. is should be quite simple to add libxcomposite1 to the list of packages that ia32-libs is built from
<asac> paran: still there? any idea why libXcomposite is not missing or now needed (as it appeared to work before) ?
<asac> s/not/now/
<asac> paran: bug 138145 is fixed
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138145 in ia32-libs "missing ia32 libXcomposite" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138145
<paran> asac: not sure I understand your question... the ia32-libs-bug was fixed today, after I told you :)
<asac> i had no question
<asac> just stated that it was fixed
<paran> "any idea why libXcomposite is not missing or now needed (as it appeared to work before) ?"
<Chipzz> asac: what I was mentioning used to be a bug in older ubuntu releases
<Chipzz> though it may have been fixed in the meanwhile
<asac> Chipzz: so network-manager didn't work?
<Chipzz> not using nm at all ;)
<asac> Chipzz: so what didn't work before you used /e/n/i ?
<Chipzz> this install is from before ubuntu used n,
<Chipzz> nm
<asac> because you mentioned that something else didn't work
<Chipzz> yeah
<Chipzz> manually setting the essid/key
<asac> ok
<Chipzz> ie doing iwconfig eth1 essid foo; iwconfig eth1 key bar
<asac> then lets go back to that square
<asac> comment out all eth1 entries in /e/n/i
<asac> and do it that way
<asac> with debug_level=65535
<Chipzz> I vaguely recall seeing something in a changelog which could indicate that has been fixed in the meanwhile
<asac> changelog of which package?
<Chipzz> heh
<Chipzz> linux-image iirc
<asac> ok
<Chipzz> ok this is *weird*
<asac> please test if it works manually ... and if not caputre the log ;)
* Chipzz looks extremely baffled now
<Chipzz> root@Vertex:~# iwconfig eth1 essid nighty ; iwconfig eth1 | grep 'Access Point' Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:BF:A5:49:52
<Chipzz> root@Vertex:~# iwconfig eth1 essid chipzz ; iwconfig eth1 | grep 'Access Point' Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Chipzz> root@Vertex:~# iwconfig eth1 | grep 'Access Point' Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.467 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:10:92:E4:0F
<Chipzz> both AP's have a WEP key
<Chipzz> and I did not use any iwconfig eth1 key commands in between
<Chipzz> how on earth is that possible???
* Chipzz puts that up his pipe and smokes it :P
<asac> Chipzz: afaik you can associate with WEP
<asac> without key
<asac> however your packages won't be understood
<Chipzz> asac: as long as I recall, I did not get associated with an AP at all as long as I didn't set a key :)
<Chipzz> ok lets check
<asac> well ... that might be something different.
<asac> please capture a log from that
<asac> e.g. start wiht essid any
<asac> observe that it doesn't auto associate
<asac> then run iwconfig eth1 essid nighty
<asac> and wait till you are associated with the access point
<Chipzz> heh
<Chipzz> commented out all eth1 related entries in /e/n/i
<Chipzz> ran rmmod ipw2200 ; modprobe ipw2200
<Chipzz> get associated with the wrong AP again
<asac> Chipzz: you have the log of that?
<asac> try to modprobe ipw{2100,2200,3945} debug=1 debug_level=65535
<asac> (unless you have setup that module config in sysctl.conf)
<asac> Chipzz: did you run iwconfig at all?
<Chipzz> nope
<asac> ok so its just auto associating
<Chipzz> well, just "iwconfig eth1" to look at which ap it's associated
<asac> can you please modprobe ipw2200 associate=0
<asac> yes ... pleae load the module with associate=0 and debug_level=655... like above
<asac> and if it still happens bring the syslog up
<Chipzz> ok lets see
<Chipzz> hrrrmk
<Chipzz> [ 2358.328000]  ipw2200: Unknown parameter `debug_level'
<Chipzz> [ 2371.388000]  ipw2200: Unknown parameter `debuglevel'
<Chipzz> shall I google it or do you know the correct parameter off-hand? :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> just debug?
<Chipzz> that works
<asac> Chipzz: its just debug=655..
<asac> yes
<asac> ok will update the wiki
<Chipzz> anyway, not reproducable atm anymore
<Chipzz> *sigh* :)
<asac> Chipzz: with associate=0 ?
<Chipzz> with or without that
<asac> try with associate=1
<asac> Chipzz: do you have a open network at hand?
<asac> its far better to observe association bugs there
<asac> WEP isn't any different ... except the key
<Chipzz> asac: I think I know why I'm not seeing it anymore
<Chipzz> the FON_ network doesn't occur in the ipw_best_network scan list anymore
<Chipzz> also not seeing it in iwlist scan
<asac> Chipzz: you know how to capture a good log ... whenever you can reproduce and capture such a log please open a bug and state what you did at which point of time ;)
<asac> i already see a bunch of issues in the drivber
<asac> but unless you have a real/reproducible issue, it doesn't make sense to push a test patch to you ;)
<Chipzz> ok :)
<cwong1> asac_:   hi, did you have chance to look into the menupopup today?
<asac_> cwong1: look at WORKING ;)
<asac_> just define <menupopup>s with class="hildonmenu"
<cwong1> k
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> Ubulette: hi
<shirish> asac: hi
<Ubulette> hi all
<shirish> hey, cool, so what's up guys?
<Ubulette> not much here.
<shirish> Ubulette: btw did you checkout the link I gave yesterday?
<Ubulette> shirish, if you're a web developer, you can try ff-trunk-venkman
<Ubulette> in my repo
<shirish> Ubulette: unfortunately not a web-developer, what does the ff-trunk-venkman fork has?
<Ubulette> it's a javascript/xul debugger
<shirish> that's cool, is that something which would be shipped by mozilla in the main-stream or is this which would be on the sidelines till some time to come?
<Ubulette> it's part of mozilla
<shirish> ok that's cool then, but unfortunately not a web-developer, just a user who's curious ;)
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-venkman.png
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-venkman-2.png
<asac> i am out for a whil ... will be back later though
<shirish> asac: take care
<shirish> Ubulette: cool pics.
<shirish> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/venkman/ that's the project & it has been since ff 2.0 it seems.
<Ubulette> even since 0.9
<Ubulette> not sure it was packaged before
<Ubulette> maybe it was
<Ubulette> well, project has been lost for a while and moz guys just resurrected it for ff3
<shirish> aha, ok that's why I didn't come to know of it.
<shirish> also the UI seems to be something of 80's or something.
<Ubulette> well, it's functional
<shirish> true
<shirish> Ubulette: are there any bugs which you reported to something, which you want to get confirmed one way or the other?
<shirish> Ubulette: bored to death today ;)
<Ubulette> still the flash audio not stopped when pressing back
<shirish> ah, yes, but that is with the flashplugin-nonfree i take
<Ubulette> well, if appeared recently in trunk and i haven't touched my flash setup
<Ubulette> -if+it
<shirish> but you have been using flashplugin-nonfree or gnash or swfdec?
<shirish> and a totally off-topic thing is there any free/open source game that you like/play?
<shirish> by free and open source I mean the game is under a GPL license.
<Ubulette> could you try to play today's track on http://chinesepod.com/ then wait a couple of seconds and hit the back button ?
<shirish> ok will do
<Ubulette_> gasp, i hate that daily disconnection
<Ubulette_> shirish, did it work for you ?
<shirish> oops, forgot all about it, hang on
<shirish> Ubulette_: on my system, the lesson doesn't play at all  (using swfdec) ;(
<shirish> :(
<Ubulette_> hmm. thanks anyway
<Ubulette_> asac, xul ships tons of .a so dbgsym is not very useful here
<Ubulette_> asac, did you have a chance to discuss with benjamin ?
<shirish> Ubulette_: completely sorry, it just somehow just went out of my mind, have been trying to find some educational games for my 7 yr. old niece, other than the gcompris & childsplay (but in free software domain)
<Ubulette_> sorry, no idea
<jneves> hi - I was looking for the debs for seamonkey
<jneves> I'm assuming that's enough to use a mozilla suite profile, or am I wrong?
<Ubulette> jneves, we have iceape
<jneves> Ubulette: only in gutsy...
<jneves> I need it for feisty...
<Ubulette> use our ppa
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<jneves> Ubulette: thanks - it looks like what I was looking for :D
<Ubulette> you're welcome
<Ubulette> asac, we discuss branch renaming whenever you want :)
<Ubulette> I'm creating a firefox.dev.video branch locally
<bluekuja> asac: was looking at u-u-s queue
<bluekuja> I see two packages you uploaded
<bluekuja> still on fix committed
<bluekuja> and one FTBFS I guess
<bluekuja> same for the other
<bluekuja> hjmf, any explanation?
<fuoco> where are the minefield or trunk packages?
<Ubulette> ppa
<fuoco> ?
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<Ubulette> Personal Package Archive
<fuoco> ah thx
<fuoco> :)
<fuoco> any idea at which specific day a8 will be out?
<Ubulette> (we're behind because our ppa maintainer is not available at the moment)
<Ubulette> a8 is late
<Ubulette> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/09/10/firefox-trunk-to-stay-frozen-for-m8-a-little-bit-longer/
<fuoco> so the last is from 0829, is that right?
<Ubulette> in the ppa, yes.
<Ubulette> do you need something fresher ?
<Ubulette> fuoco ?
<fuoco> well, i'm using only a7 now, but i have quite a few problems, i wanted to know how it's coming along with bugfixes, and i assume the bugfixes are mostly the very fresh stuff
<fuoco> after the feature freeze especially
<Ubulette> what's your arch ?
<fuoco> powerpc
<Ubulette> hmm, i can't help with debs then. I build daily minefields but for i386
<fuoco> yeah i build my own anyways, but i like to use the closest to official package source
<Ubulette> you can grab the .dev branches of xul and firefox then
<Ubulette> that's what i maintain here
<Ubulette> that gets dumped to .trunk about every week
<fuoco> why do i need xul?
<Ubulette> then end up in granparadiso
<fuoco> heh, i just thought xul is for compiling other stuff against gecko, no ?
<Ubulette> because with now uses that. ff is now small using xul that is shared with other xul apps
<fuoco> wow, that's a packaging change or upstream?
<Ubulette> just packaging change for us, upstream build system is capable of doing so
<fuoco> and that will stick through the next releases of granparadiso and eventually ff3?
<Ubulette> hopefully for gp a8, yes
<Ubulette> (starting to)
<fuoco> very cool
<Ubulette> i'm working on kazehakase and songbird for use this xul too
<Ubulette> well, slow progress to tell the (sad) truth. lack of time mostly, and that's a huge work
<Ubulette> fuoco, if you need the tarballs to build the .dev branches, there're there: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/
<Ubulette> ff now uses stripped sources (as most are no longer needed as they are for xul now)
<fuoco> the latest stuff right ?
<Ubulette> regarding packaging, yes.
<Ubulette> for sources, you can get fresher ones and just bump changelog
<Ubulette> fetch my mozclient branch to build uptodate tarballs
<fuoco> ok
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/~fta
<Ubulette> (I should really write an howto for that...)
<fuoco> i should apply also the powerpc fix i suppose
<Ubulette> hmm, it should be in already
<Ubulette> let me check
<Ubulette> yes, xul.dev commit #14
<fuoco> is this thing any stabler than alpha7 in your experience ?
<Ubulette> i'm happy with it
<Ubulette> i'm no longer using anything else
<fuoco> trunk you mean?
<Ubulette> yes (in fact my daily builds using *.dev branches)
<fuoco> Ubulette: is this what you use actually? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/firefox-minefield/pool/firefox-trunk/
<Ubulette> yes
<fuoco> so i can use the .dsc file to rebuild the same one for my arch - it's extremely simple
<Ubulette> try and tell me :)
<fuoco> will do
<Ubulette> (hmm, my bot forgot .changes files behind.. I need to fix that)
<fuoco> lol yeah
<Ubulette> fuoco, one detail though. you'll get versioning from my bot.
<fuoco> yeah i noticed...
<fuoco> do you have a record of how long the compile takes on your machine?
<Ubulette> either you keep that or you change it back
<Ubulette> 1 hour for xul, 1 minute for ff3 :)
<fuoco> 1 minute???
<Ubulette> yep
<fuoco> what system is that ?
<fuoco> 1 hour is also very short i think, no?
<Ubulette> remember everything is in xul
<fuoco> i don't have much experience with ff building
<Ubulette> in fact, xul takes between ~47min and 55min
<Ubulette> it's not even a fast pc
<Ubulette> amd64 3200+ running gutsy i386
<fuoco> not too slow i suppose either :)
<Ubulette> slower than my core2 at home
<Ubulette> fuoco, you need to build xul 1st
<fuoco> yeah i know
<fuoco> :)
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> this connection is just a mess
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> bluekuja: yes right
<asac> bluekuja: i think hjmf mark them fix released
<bluekuja> asac: also if they are both FTBFS?
<bluekuja> (all archs)
<asac> ah classpath
<asac> right
<asac> of coruse not
<Ubulette> asac, i'm already sick with just 1 reset per day so i feel bad for you :P
<asac> bluekuja: what about the other?
<asac> Ubulette: the bad thing is that it always happens at bad times
<asac> e.g. when in an irc meeting
<bluekuja> asac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/helix-player/1.0.8-2ubuntu1
<asac> Ubulette: i consider to drop dsl and just go umts or something
<Ubulette> no ftth in your area ?
<Ubulette> lol
<bluekuja> asac: classpath is failed too
<fuoco> Ubulette: i need libnspr updated package too ?
<Ubulette> you need at least the version in the ppa
<Ubulette> or mine
<Ubulette> as you prefer
<bluekuja> gnight all
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<Ubulette> asac, I'm testing the video element patch right now.
<Ubulette> it's a huge patch for xul
<Ubulette> only
<Ubulette> huge because of the 3rd party libs
<Ubulette> if it works well, i'll patch it to use --with-system-whatever as it seems we have everything in gutsy
<Ubulette> and the drop the 3rd party patch
<Ubulette> saving us a 14M patch
<Ubulette> before you jump, it's in a different branch at the moment
<asac_> ok tomorrow i will call my isp
<Ubulette> hm, what was the last line you saw ?
<asac_> if i can't find a solution for this then there will be more terror in this world ;)
<asac_> i saw nothing :/
<asac_> 23:15 < Ubulette> no ftth in your area ?
<asac_> 23:17 < asac> ftth?
<asac_> 23:17 < asac> i doubt there is ;) otherwise i would have heard of it
<asac_> 23:17 < asac> university is over the street and i could use their wifi ;) ... but would need to get an  account from somewhere :)
<asac_> 23:19 < asac> bluekuja: hmm is there a new debian version for helix?
<asac_> 23:20 < asac> wow p.d.o got a face lift
<asac_> 23:20 < asac> http://packages.debian.org/helix-player
<asac_> 23:25 < asac_> ok tomorrow i will call my isp
<Ubulette> ftth = fiber to the home
<asac_> i doubt there is
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> no ftth in your area ?
<Ubulette> * asac_ has quit (Read error: 113 (No route to host))
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> <bluekuja> asac: classpath is failed too
<Ubulette> <fuoco> Ubulette: i need libnspr updated package too ?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> you need at least the version in the ppa
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> or mine
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> as you prefer
<asac_> never heard of anything within reasonable price range
<Ubulette> <bluekuja> gnight all
<Ubulette> <bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<Ubulette> * bluekuja has quit ("Sto andando via")
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, I'm testing the video element patch right now.
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> it's a huge patch for xul
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> only
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> huge because of the 3rd party libs
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> if it works well, i'll patch it to use --with-system-whatever as it seems we have everything in gutsy
<asac_> thanks for the service ;)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> and the drop the 3rd party patch
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> saving us a 14M patch
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> before you jump, it's in a different branch at the moment
<Ubulette> * asac_ (n=asac@debian/developer/asac) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Ubulette> <asac_> ok tomorrow i will call my isp
<Ubulette> between 30E and 45E per month here
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> i live in the center of the second biggest city in germany
<asac_> we don't have something like this here
<asac_> i know about sattelite cities that have such a thing
<asac_> e.g. my parents at least have a 4Mbit/s synchronous cable thing
<asac_> but i won't move outside the city because of this :)
<Ubulette> ffth is 100Mbit/s over a 1G fiber
<asac_> more likely i will move out of this country :)
<asac_> yeah france is ahead of everything afaik
<Ubulette> lol, no
<Ubulette> japan is
<asac_> i think stockholm has it
<asac_> as well
<asac_> ... well tokio is no option for me :)
<asac_> problem her is that its getting worse
<asac_> i am at the only isp that has one month cancellation ... there is no other provider that has less than 24 month otherwise
<asac_> i cannot commit to 24 month
<asac_> at least if there is no guarantee that i won't get disconnected like today
<asac_> ok back to topic
<asac_> what are those depends?
<Ubulette> depends of ?
<asac> video
<Ubulette> fishsound ogg oggplay oggz speex theora vorbis
<Ubulette> the author bundled all those libs
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot 14637436 Sep 12 20:18 bz382267_video_element_3rd_party_modules.patch
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot   224474 Sep 12 20:30 bz382267_video_element_4th_version.patch
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot   328978 Sep 12 21:33 99_configure.patch
<Ubulette> why configure diffs are always so big :O
<Ubulette> asac, u gone once again ?
<asac> n o
<asac> here
<asac> reading stuff about connection alternatives
<asac> Ubulette: did this guy ship 99_confiugre.patch?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> i did it
<asac> a<h ok
<Ubulette> as he patched configure.in
<Ubulette> obviously :)
<asac> actually i have no idea ... afaik its always just the line numbers for error messages
<asac> no idea if one can disable that
<asac> e.g. don't include line numbers at all
<asac> but i doub t it
<asac> its really sucky
<Ubulette> yeah, that and tons of:
<Ubulette> -    cd $ac_popdir
<Ubulette> +    cd "$ac_popdir"
<asac> the problem here (why there is no progress with broadband)
<asac> is because the former monopoly refuses to invest because it is forced to sell to competitors at huge discounts
<asac> so they say: "investing billions just to give competitors cheap broadband isn't worth it"
<asac> so no fiber ... nothing until regulation stops
<Ubulette> same in all countries with a "historical" telco
<Ubulette> france included
<asac> well ... but i guess france is even more regulated :)... so they can still be forced to invest ;)
<asac> otherwise i have no idea why france has this broadband thing
<Ubulette> competition
<asac> yeah ... so you are more deregulated or what?
<Ubulette> 3 operators are fighting hard for this
<asac> thats good
<Ubulette> fiber is a new market
<asac> has france telecom split up?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> then i don't understand how there can be more competition then here
<Ubulette> hard regulation and even harder competition
<asac> our competitors depend on deutsche-telecom reselling ...
<asac> so deutsche telekom says: why shall we invest :)
<Ubulette> competition depends less and less of FT
<asac> thats good
<asac> i think this will only happen here when dt is split up
<asac> actually here in hamburg there is competition
<asac> (i am at a competitor who has its own network)
<asac> but you see what happens ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> well lets see ... if connection would be stable then i would be more than happy with what i have atm
<asac> just stable please ;)
<asac> so tomorrow i call my telco ... ask them to send a new modem
<Ubulette> good luck
<asac> its not a matter of luck
<asac> but a matter of stamina ;)
<asac> the harder you can shout at the telephone ... the more you get
<fuoco> what's this firefox journal thing
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> what ? where ?
<fuoco> here it is
<fuoco> http://clarkbw.net/blog/2007/09/12/firefox-journal/
<fuoco> sounds interesting
<Ubulette> i have 47 tabs right now, i doubt it will produce something good
<fuoco> how do you deal with so many, is it not extremely slow ?
<gnomefreak> hi im not really back nor myself :(
<gnomefreak> im home and feeling better but still have a long way to go from what dr. says
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, welcome back
<Ubulette> glad to see you're better
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> me too but if it does get worse ill be gone for a long time as they will have to remove half stomach (its not what was told i had for last month)
<gnomefreak> 280+ updates not one a mozilla update ;)
<asac> hi
<asac> sometimes no news is good news ;)
<asac> (e.g. no package update)
<gnomefreak> thats true
* gnomefreak found out that the dr. is the reason i was having pain and put in hospital so tomorrow i talk to him if nothing gets better im changing drs
<asac> gnomefreak: get a second opinion in any case iwould say
<asac> the difference from a normal doctor and a bright doctor can be gigantic
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> the first hospital said when i get out NO NSAIDS my dr read that and put me on one anyway caused a bad ulcer that almost needed surgery right away
<gnomefreak> openoffice.org-officebean << scares me badly
<asac> gnomefreak: i would change doctors ... i mean its too critical to accept any mistake of that magnitude
<gnomefreak> i agree
<gnomefreak> also ntfs-3g scares me that it is installed with one of the -desktop packages i think
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think its because of the wubi installer
<gnomefreak> wubi?
<asac> yeah a windows installer
<TheMuso> asac: I'd  be happy to do the merge for classpath. Anything in particular I need to watch out for?
<gnomefreak> oh yuck
<asac> that allows you to install from windows
<gnomefreak> ah that is was a riddell thing at one point
<asac> e.g. punch in cd ... install ubuntu into a file based fs
<gnomefreak> i remember the start of talking about that
<asac> yeah we had discussion about that in seville
<asac> there were multiple options
<gnomefreak> so i guess we support it now?
<asac> wubi is not from riddel
<asac> apparently yes.
<gnomefreak> he was working on kubuntu one iirc
<asac> TheMuso: just remember to add the Npp-: entires in control
<asac> e.g. the ones i added in last upload that caused all this
* gnomefreak still doesnt support writing to ntfs as they still havent released the important bits to write to it safely
<TheMuso> asac: Yep sure.
<asac> TheMuso: but maybe try if it builds at all before you put effort in it
<TheMuso> asac: Of course
<asac> gnomefreak: i think it should be possible now :/
<gnomefreak> possible i agree safe eh
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<Ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gnomefreak> !ntfs-3g
<Ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TheMuso> asac: I'll see about gettin an UVF if one is needed, and this even works, but would you like to have a look before it gets uploaded? I can upload, but just want to be sure I haven't missed anything.
<asac> TheMuso: if it works, just let me know ... i can get the UVF and do the upload et al
<gnomefreak> asac: did you work out iceape or do i need to do something later this week? i might do it tomorrow if i feel up to it
<asac> gnomefreak: i am lost ... i don't know about iceape state at al
<asac> gnomefreak: what was the latest state?
<asac> gnomefreak: did you manage to cleanup before you left?
<asac> or did i say that i would do it?
<asac> if i said that then i will do
<gnomefreak> asac: everything should be fine im not sure what you wanted cleaned. afaik what you are seeing is just the commit messages lacking/added text
<gnomefreak> the changelog and everything else should be good to go. all i remember is it was missing the patch and i added it
<gnomefreak> the commit messages were the way they are due to the way i was feeling when wrote them
<asac> gnomefreak: last i see here is: debian/changelog: document 1.1.4-1ubuntu2 gutsy upload
<asac> (revision 91)
<asac> is that uploaded?
<gnomefreak> but it should as is build for (whatever arch it was)
<gnomefreak> let me check
<asac> no it isn't
<TheMuso> asac: You asked me if I woudl bug MOTU/prepare a merge ee.
<asac> gnomefreak: i have your branch here with a bunch of commits i did on top
<TheMuso> So I don't mind doing a merge/UVF.
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i cleaned up and just forgot to upload
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont see your commits there
<gnomefreak> and yes changelog ubuntu2
<asac> ok i did the autoconf run
<asac> ok
<asac> which you didn't succeed to do ... now that i remember
<asac> let me push this to mt
<asac> ok pushed rev 91 to mt branch
<gnomefreak> after fixing the patch i ran it again (removing junk from patch) and it said it succedeed to update and was fine (i didnt open patch to look at it since i most likely wouldnt beable to tell the difference)
<gnomefreak> i will merge from there tonight or tomorrow
<asac> yes
<asac> i will upload it now
<asac> i now remember that your problem was that you didn't apply the patch before the 99_configure patch
<asac> which is why your configure patch update was just void
<fuoco> should i remove granparadiso before installing minefield from your packages ?
<asac> (you applied it afterwards)
<gnomefreak> ah after changing the patch i dont think i did apply it :(
<asac> fuoco: i think they have separate profile directories ... so no ... you should be able to install both at the same time
<asac> gnomefreak: yes probably
<gnomefreak> minefeild?
<asac> anyway i will do the upload now
<asac> gnomefreak: trunk
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<asac> == minefield
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> used to be for 2.0 beta
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> granparadiso now replaces the name minefeild doesnt it?
<gnomefreak> for this release atleast
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... minefield is trunk
<asac> granparadiso is codename for 3.0
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> bonecho was codename for 2.0
<asac> and deerpark for 1.5
<gnomefreak> now i remember
<asac> can't remember what 1.0 was
<asac> aviary ;)
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> old ;)
<Ubulette> asac, I need some help for git
<asac> Ubulette: i am not really a git expert ... but give it a try ;)
<Ubulette> asac, the guy maintains a full trunk patched with his video stuff
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> he extracted the 2 patches i've mentioned earlier
<asac> you have a link? to the git repo?
<Ubulette> now, i need the lastest versions of those 2
<gnomefreak> yay redirect works again
<Ubulette> latest
<Ubulette> http://www.double.co.nz/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=video.git;a=summary
<gnomefreak> ok off to get drugs ill try to stop back by and read mail before bed.
<asac> gnomefreak: uploaded
<Ubulette> he tagged patch4 already 5 weeks ago
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<asac> if it fails to build or something critical bug me please
<fuoco> Ubulette: you should have told me i need to get nspr and nss before xul :)
<Ubulette> asac, I can just grab the part that failed to build but I'd better sync the whole stuff
<Ubulette> fuoco, oh, i thought you knew, sorry :P
<Ubulette> nspr is fast
<asac> he? apt-get should just pull things in, right?
<asac> Ubulette: i don't understand what you ask :) ... you want to get what?
<fuoco> Ubulette: still, i wasted twice xul just to find out the missing stuff :)
<fuoco> asac: i'm building from source
<Ubulette> fuoco, sorry
<fuoco> Ubulette: lol
<asac> fuoco: k
<asac> Ubulette: ok i didn't see that he has a pristine upstream branch
<Ubulette> asac, i want to extract the latest patches
<asac> you can just diff those two
<Ubulette> I want the two patches
<asac> two?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> 3rd party and the really video stuff
<Ubulette> 3rd party, i hope to drop it
<Ubulette> it's a 14M patch
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... problem is that i don't see his third-party module branch
<asac> http://www.double.co.nz/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi
<Ubulette> it's in the video branch
<asac> ah
<asac> well then you have no choice but split the patch up on your own
<Ubulette> both are in the same branch
<asac> thats ugly
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> but he talks about "Merge branch 'third_party_modules' into video"
<Ubulette> so can I just grab the "master" patch ?
<Ubulette> not between 2 rev as it contains moz revs too
<asac> Ubulette: you have to diff the whole video branch against the firefox.git branch
<asac> Ubulette: yes he apparently doesn't rebase
<asac> Ubulette: so you cannot just pop the 2 revs
<Ubulette> damn
<asac> Ubulette: are all those third party modules below modules?
<Ubulette> yep, that patch is clean
<asac> i would suggest to get firefox.git master branch and the video.git master branch
<asac> then do a diff between both
<asac> that should give you the full diff
<Ubulette> I patch xul now so i need to diff with that
<asac> then you have to exclude everything below modules/
<asac> with filterdiff or something
<Ubulette> damn it's ugly
<asac> Ubulette: i think you are better off to diff what he merges ... and then hope that it applies to xul as well
<Ubulette> especially that he stopped updating video 2 weeks ago but the other branches are auto
<Ubulette> sunc
<asac> yeah ... maybe you have to do a merge on yourown
<Ubulette> sync
<asac> but maybe it just applies
<asac> ok i clone firefox.git now
<Ubulette> I'm in it now
<asac> then pull the video branch in it as well
<asac> e.g. as branch video
<Ubulette> "in" it ?
<asac> are you in firefox.git cloned dir?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/video.git refs/heads/master:video ?
<asac> problem is that it attempts to automatcially merge this to master (no idea why)
<asac> let me try something
<asac> ok i now do:
<asac> mkdir firefox
<asac> cd firefox
<asac> git init-db
<asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/firefox.git refs/heads/master:firefox
<asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/video.git refs/heads/master:video
<asac> hopefully this creates two branches without any conflicts
<Ubulette> what are the refs for ?
<asac> they say that you want master branch from remote repo ... and want it as firefox branch in local repo
<asac> i think cloning creates some messy stuff
<asac> you can probaly just say: git pull git://double.co.nz/git/firefox.git refs/heads/master
<Ubulette> seems the default to be
<Ubulette> me
<asac> and then get the video branch
<asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/video.git refs/heads/master:video
<asac> ah ok
<asac> its actually the same result
<asac> the problem is that it tries to merge it into working tree
<Ubulette> 66 objects were added to complete this thin pack.
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/config/autoconf.mk.in
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/configure
<Ubulette> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in mozilla/configure
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/configure.in
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/content/base/src/nsGkAtomList.h
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/dom/public/nsDOMClassInfoID.h
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/dom/src/base/nsDOMClassInfo.cpp
<Ubulette> Auto-merged mozilla/layout/base/nsCSSFrameConstructor.cpp
<Ubulette> Automatic merge failed; fix conflicts and then commit the result.
<Ubulette> not so bad
<asac> yeah thats not a problem
<asac> just say git checkout -f
<asac> no idea why it tries to merge the working tree
<asac> must be some hints he has in his repo
<asac> for other repos i use it doesn't do that
<asac> anyway ... i can now just say:
<asac> git diff firefox..video
<asac> but i guess you have to merge firefox onto video first
<Ubulette> fatal: ambiguous argument 'firefox..video': unknown revision or path not in the working tree.
<Ubulette> Use '--' to separate paths from revisions
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> how did you branch?
<asac> as video and firefox? or as master and video?
<asac> use the branch names you used
<asac> ok i merged firefox on video
<asac> now i can diff
<asac> git diff firefox..video | filterdiff -x */mozilla/configure  | filterdiff -x */media/modules/* > /tmp/out2
<asac> yields a 300k patch
<asac>  git diff firefox..video | filterdiff -x */mozilla/configure > /tmp/out
<asac> is 14m
<asac> $ ls -l /tmp/out*
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 asac asac 14724896 2007-09-13 01:04 /tmp/out
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 asac asac   317033 2007-09-13 01:05 /tmp/out2
<asac> ok what i did :
<asac> git checkout video
<asac> git merge firefox
<asac> cd mozilla
<asac> autoconf2.13
<asac> cd ..
<asac> git add mozilla/configure
<asac> git commit -m "merge latest firefox"
<asac> then i can diff
<asac> my branches are:
<asac> $ git branch firefox master
<asac> * video
<asac> ups
<asac> firefox, master, video
<asac> though i have no idea why the hell master was created
<asac> is probably a hook he added to his repo
<asac> i just care for firefox + video
<Ubulette> asac, i'm lost.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-13
<Ubulette> pull the two or pull and merge ?
<asac_> wow i got reconnected :(
<Ubulette> asac, you lost me
<asac_> sorry
<Ubulette> pull the two or pull and merge ?
<asac_> well there are probably multiple ways ... what i did is certainly not the best:
<asac_> 00:53 < asac> mkdir firefox
<asac_> 00:53 < asac> cd firefox
<asac_> 00:53 < asac> git init-db
<asac_> 00:53 < asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/firefox.git refs/heads/master:firefox
<asac_> 00:54 < asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/video.git refs/heads/master:video
<Ubulette> that I did
<asac_> git checkout -f
<asac_> (to clean the messed master branch)
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> git checkout video
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> git merge firefox
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> cd mozilla
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> autoconf2.13
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> cd ..
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> git add mozilla/configure
<asac_> 01:04 < asac> git commit -m "merge latest firefox"
<asac_> then you can diff as above
<Ubulette> after co -f, you co video just there ??
<asac_> yes ... i switch to the video branch
<Ubulette> oooohhhhh
<Ubulette> i see now
<asac_> then i mege the firefox branch onto the video branch
<asac_> actually you can leave this ... as apparently the repo is configured to merge automatically to master
<asac_> so without checkout -f you probably just need
<asac_> 1:25 < asac_> 01:04 < asac> cd mozilla
<asac_> 01:25 < asac_> 01:04 < asac> autoconf2.13
<asac_> 01:25 < asac_> 01:04 < asac> cd ..
<asac_> 01:25 < asac_> 01:04 < asac> git add mozilla/configure
<asac_> 01:25 < asac_> 01:04 < asac> git commit -m "merge latest firefox"
<asac_> but then diff firefox..master
<asac_> of course
<Ubulette> the merge removed plenty of files
<asac_> and leave the video branch alone
<asac_> yes then they have been removed from firefox branch?
<asac_> since the last merge he did?
<asac_> are there any new files in that merge?
<asac_> hmm a bit strange
<asac_> maybe just go the second option
<asac> the automerge on master doesn't do that
<asac> but looks sane
<asac> in firefox branch
<asac> mozilla/gfx/src/os2
<asac> is gone
<asac> automerge on master is of course the other direction ... e.g. merge video on firefox ... but we want firefox on video :) ... so deleting those files is right
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> thx
<asac> i hate this automerge feature
<asac> whatever that is
<asac> i mean it does create a master branch even though i never told him to do that
<asac> i think his workflow is:
<asac> git clone git://double.co.nz/git/video.git
<asac> then to merge just
<asac> cd video
<asac> git pull git://double.co.nz/git/firefox.git
<asac> and resolve conflict on master branch
<asac> yeah thats how he probably does it :) ... no idea though how he does the diff then
<cwong1> asac: hi... fyi the menu comes up without the menubar now..
<asac> cwong1: the same menu, but in a popup?
<cwong1> asac: Yes, I simply put the whole thing in a menupopup.   I am working on the new layout.  However, there is one minor problem and that is I can make the menu popup at pos other than (0, 0).
<cwong1> s/can/cannot/
<asac> why?
<asac> you certainly found the showPopup call, right?
<cwong1> the hildon menu shows up at  x=20, y=0
<cwong1> I tried setting the x and y and didn't work
<cwong1> I also try the moveTo method and didn't work.
<cwong1> Btw, Matt Z will send you 1 of the Samsung Q1 and You should get it in 1.5 wk
<asac> k
<cwong1> asac: By rearranging the menu item, things doesn't work quite right.  Does the position of the menu make any different?
<asac> cwong1: i don't understand this question
<asac> for the 0,0 coordinates ... maybe we have to provide an anchor
<asac> element
<asac> (currently its just null)
<asac> 02:15 < cwong1> asac: By rearranging the menu item, things doesn't work quite right.
<asac> any example?
<asac> what you rearrange?
<asac> and what is wrong then?
<cwong1> I put the newNavigatorTab as the first element in my popup
<cwong1> When I select that menu, a new tab window comes up.  I then go to the url bar and enter an url and the content shows up in the first tab not the new tab
<asac> hmm
<asac> does ctrl-t still work?
<cwong1> I disabled that
<asac> to open new tab instead of pressing the menu item?
<cwong1> I'll put it back and see if that help.  I doubt it
<asac> cwong1: can you please try small steps? e.g. just change the element ... if that works well remove key bindings et al?
<asac> would be helpful to track down what breaks this
<asac> cwong1: i don't think it will help
<asac> cwong1: i just think that we should isolate the testcase
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: maybe its something completely unrelated
<asac> e.g. first step ... move whole menu to popup ... verify if it still works ... then flip order ...still works ... and so on
<cwong1> I will come up with a small test case and send to you.
<cwong1> I did the first step and they worked
<asac> cwong1: ok send me first step ... i will flip entries then and will see
<asac> maybe try on your own :)
<asac> i am now off ... sorry for being not bright but its really late here ;)
<asac> @time berlin ;)
<asac> @time berlin
<Ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: September 13 2007, 02:31:56 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 28 minutes
<cwong1> Chat with u tomorrow then
<asac> what timezone are you in?
<asac> @time newyork
<cwong1> pst
<asac> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/timezones.html
<asac> @time America/Chicago
<Ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: September 12 2007, 19:35:55 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 24 minutes
<asac> ?
<asac> oh
<asac> ost
<asac> pst
<asac> @time America/Los_Angeles
<asac> ?
<Ubotu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: September 12 2007, 17:36:22 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 23 minutes
<cwong1> @time America/Los_anglees
<asac> yeah ok
<asac> i know then ;)
<asac> @time
<Ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 13 2007, 00:37:17 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 22 minutes
<asac> US/Pacific
<asac> @time US/Pacific
<Ubotu> Current time in US/Pacific: September 12 2007, 17:37:22 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 22 minutes
<asac> ok cu
<mertiki> asac : are-you here?
<TheMuso> asac: It also appears that helix-player also FTBFS on all arches, but for a different reason. I'm looking into that now.
<TheMuso> asac: classpath merged from debian built successfully.
* hjmf is doing less triaging work because of the new py-lp-bugs api
* hjmf needs free time to fix all the scripts :)
<hjmf> I didn't know that I had that ammount of scripts until I've begun to fix them :)
<fuoco> Ubulette: here ?
<asac> hjmf: yeah :) ... i know what you mean :)
<asac> TheMuso: thats good news.
<Ubulette> fuoco ?
<asac> bug 125187
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 125187 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree never installs plugin due to md5sum mismatch (dup-of: 125986)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125187
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 125986 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER]  No flash after update of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125986
<fuoco> Ubulette: yeah, nothing much, i'm still building coz i had another dependency missing...
<fuoco> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like your midbrowser changes to flash are borked
<asac> yeah
<asac> paran: there?
<gnomefreak> update-alternatives errors
<gnomefreak> i got pm last night about it
<gnomefreak> the person is away atm
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can pull up error (i closed his pm)
<asac> i know about that error
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ok i pmed him to let him know
<asac> gnomefreak: ubuntu10 uploaded
<asac> should fix a bunch of issues
<gnomefreak> ff?
<gnomefreak> or flash?
<asac> flash
<asac> gnomefreak: any idea how i can subscribe to package uploads in launchpad?
<asac> e.g. without being the maintainer?
<gnomefreak> asac: not off hand ill look wheni get home
<gnomefreak> bbl dr app
<asac> paran: because the last flashplugin was broken i had to upload now :) .. i included the --remove-all hack for now
<asac> paran: maybe take a look
<asac> paran: version is  9.0.48.0.0ubuntu10
<asac> paran: sorry if that washs aways any work you already have done
<asac> paran: we should now do proper testing and add the same thing to gnash i think ;)
<paran> asac: no work, I was planning to do this after work today
<paran> asac: did you include the fix to install the correct alternative on amd64?
<gnomefreak> ok now  im gone ;)
<bluekuja> asac: heya
<bluekuja> news for those packages?
<bluekuja> hjmf, you there?
<bluekuja> asac: ping me when back
<asac> bluekuja: yes TheMuso is working on classpath ... and wanted to look at helix as well
<asac> paran: yes i hope flashplugin-nonfree is now fixed ;)
<asac> paran: tests appreciated though
<bluekuja> asac: need some infos
<bluekuja> like need to change something in particular into dput.cf?
<bluekuja> or is default ok?
<asac> for what?
<asac> to upload to ubuntu?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> not that i know
<asac> dput ubuntu package*source.changes
<asac> should work
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: maybe sponsor the sunbird locales ;)
<bluekuja> asac: yep, bug link?
<bluekuja> asac: dont want to miss, if the previous version is 0.1.15-0ubuntu1
<bluekuja> next will be
<bluekuja> 0.1.15-0ubuntu2
<bluekuja> I'm checking thousand times
<bluekuja> everything
<bluekuja> also easy stuff
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> I did an error on this
<bluekuja> so checking
<asac> bluekuja: if you build 0ubuntu1 you probably have to build with -S -sa
<asac> so you forcefully include the orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> asac: I need to build 0.1.15-0ubuntu2
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage with do that automatically only if version is -1 ... hasn't been adapted for ubuntu
<asac> yeah ... thats -S -si ;)
<asac> or just -S
<asac> i guess
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> bug 130807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130807
<bluekuja> asac: is it new?
<asac> yes ... look at revu
<asac> it has an exception
<bluekuja> asac: so can be uploaded also if it's on freeze?
<asac> yes ... http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=211
<asac> scott@kitterman.com : "New package exception is approved. Also asac gave the package an upcheck."
<bluekuja> asac: ok
<bluekuja> I finish two things
<bluekuja> and im there
<asac> sure
<TheMuso> asac: helix is beyond me... It FTBFS since at least feisty.
<TheMuso> Its something C++ related, which I am not knowledgable enough to fix.
<bluekuja> asac: I get a unknown-architecture lpia
<bluekuja> on lintian
<bluekuja> of course that arch is not on debian
<bluekuja> can I leave it?
<bluekuja> TheMuso, ?
<TheMuso> bluekuja: helix-player doesn't build due to something wrong in the C++ source code.
<bluekuja> TheMuso, nono
<bluekuja> one of my packages
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I was just answering about lpia arch
<TheMuso> bluekuja: Yes I'd leave it.
<TheMuso> as Debian doesn't have lpia yet.
<bluekuja> yup, I think it gonna be recognized
<bluekuja> by lp
<bluekuja> without problems
<asac> TheMuso: ok thanks
<asac> TheMuso: can you upload the classpath merge to revu?
<asac> bluekuja: lpia is a new architecture ... so you can safely ignore lintian warnings
<bluekuja> asac: ok thanks
<asac> TheMuso: and open a FTBFS bug against classpath (if not yet submitted) ... so we can document UVFe exception for it
<asac> bluekuja: where does lintian complain about lpia?
<asac> bluekuja: do you list that architecture explicitly somewhere?
<bluekuja> asac: at the end of debuid
<bluekuja> *debuild
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> in build logs?
<asac> or on your local run?
<bluekuja> asac: need to restrict archs on my ximp package
<bluekuja> cause bad build system
<bluekuja> asac: local run
<bluekuja> of debuild
<asac> bluekuja: lpia is i386 ... it should definitly work
<bluekuja> yup
* bluekuja is uploading his first package
<asac> yeah ;)
* bluekuja crosses his fingers
<asac> usually not much can go wrong :)
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<bluekuja> checked everything
<asac> either its uploaded to right place or it will just be rejected
<asac> which isn't that bad :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yes ... of course, you can make packaging mistakes :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but I just restricted
<bluekuja> the arch
<bluekuja> nothing more
<asac> how?
<asac> @time pacific
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Pacific: September 13 2007, 06:30:00 - Next meeting: IRC Council in 3 days
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubotu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: September 13 2007, 06:30:20 - Next meeting: IRC Council in 3 days
<fuoco> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8pre and 1.9a8pre.
<fuoco> this means i have no xulrunner?
<fuoco> can i import profile into trunk ?
<asac> fuoco: you need xulrunner
<asac> installed
<asac> look in /etc/gre.d/
<asac> what is there?
<fuoco> yeah i installed it, it wasn't pulled by apt
<fuoco> any idea why scrolling with the mouse goes back/forth in history?
<fuoco> this is very annoying
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe ffox3 now implements 7 mouse button approach?
<asac> e.g. like on windows where you have mous buttons to go back and forth?`
<asac> and somehow the mousewheel is mapped to that?
<asac> fuoco: ?
<Crippy-Boy> Hey
<fuoco> asac: yes that is possible, how can i get rid of that?
<asac> no idea ... change your xorg.conf?
<fuoco> i have nothing in xorg.conf about mouse buttons
<fuoco> asac: do you know how i get my profile into 'trunk'?
<asac> which profile?
<fuoco> asac: settings, bookmarks etc...
<asac> which?
<asac> your ffox 2 should be auto migrated
<asac> on first startup
<fuoco> asac: that's what i thought but it didn't happen
<asac> ask Ubulette :)
<fuoco> ok i fixed the scrolling problem in about:config
<fuoco> now i'll wait for Ubulette to ask him about the profile :)
<gnomefreak> asac: why does ubufox need apturl?
<asac> gnomefreak: answered on -devel
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> .win 123
<gnomefreak> asac: you will like this one
<gnomefreak> urgent can any one help me
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/139344
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139344 in gnash "how to link static files in gnash" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> !ppsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppsa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !ppsa
<gnomefreak> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<asac> cwong1: you mention that the popup doesn't have the hildon theme? thats strange ... at least the popups from the menubar had the same theme for me
<asac> (last time i looked)
<asac> or is it just a tiny difference ... which i don't see because my eyes are not made for this kind of eye-candy stuff ;)
<asac> ?
<cwong1> asac: the font and the ">" doen't look the same as other hildon apps
<asac> ok
<cwong1> asac: the bg and fg colors are fine
<asac> border is right as well, right?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> your status report sounded like it doesn't use the theme at all
<asac> ok
<cwong1> looks that way
<asac> well ... looks that way would be grey ;)
<asac> fonts i don't know ... the other thing should be just a different element used i guess
<bluekuja> asac: sunbird-locales are missing orig file
<asac> bluekuja: no
<asac> bluekuja: the orig is in first upload
<asac> just click on the first revision submitted to revu
<asac> there you can get the orig
<bluekuja> asac: oh ok thanks
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> np
<asac> did you first upload(s) succeed?
<bluekuja> asac: yup :)
<asac> great ... enjoy the feeling ;)
<asac> e.g. "accepted ..." mails :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's something great!
<bluekuja> asac: to sign other ppl
<bluekuja> packages
<bluekuja> it's debuild -k
<bluekuja> right?
<asac> i use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -si -kasac@debian.org :)
<asac> so yes
<asac> -kemailORkeyid
<bluekuja> perfect
<bluekuja> asac: original source NOT included) is ok then?
<asac> use -sa
<asac> you need original source on first upload
<asac> for each upstream version
<bluekuja> asac: was a bug fix
<bluekuja> so -si it's ok
<bluekuja> asac: is normal that in source.changes file
<bluekuja> I dont see Closes:
<bluekuja> anymore
<asac> no
<bluekuja> for LP: #bug
<asac> if you have (LP: #buid) you should see it
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> right
<bluekuja> lets see
<asac> maybe a syntax problem
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> the guy forget
<bluekuja> the :
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> right ;)
<asac> just add it if its just a second of work :)
<asac> (as you teached me a while back)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> adding and pushing
<asac> bluekuja: is sunbird locales uploaded already?
<bluekuja> asac: next on the list
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> cool
<bluekuja> just building this
<bluekuja> asac: why (0.5-0ubuntu2)?
<asac> doesn't matter ... just be sure that both versions are included in changes
<asac> or merge the changelog and use ubuntu1
<bluekuja> ok gonna merge
<asac> fine
* asac has no idea if there is any fruitful content at all in changelog ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> should be more or less only: initial upload of locales for sunbird 0.5 :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> off for a while
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> asac: is the package ok?
<bluekuja> e.g packaging side
<bluekuja> changelog is   * initial release
<bluekuja>   * fixed wrong FETCHADDRESS in rules file
<bluekuja>   * converted control file to utf8
<bluekuja>   * update-xpi still not fixed
<bluekuja>   * removed Danish xpi file which has problems with sunbird 0.5
<bluekuja> is it ok?
<Ubulette> hi
<bluekuja> heya
<bluekuja> asac: tell me when back
<bluekuja> upload is ready
<bluekuja> need to ask you about changelog
<cwong1> asac: ping
<bluekuja> cwong1, seems he's still away
<bluekuja> I pinged him 2-3 times
<bluekuja> before
<bluekuja> :)
<cwong1> :)  sports...
<bluekuja> yup, guess so
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> he said <asac> off for a while
<cwong1> ok
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> 3 hours ago
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> a great while
<bluekuja> :P
<Ubulette> asac, I've created a new branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.dev.video
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: we really need a way to update the subscriptions in sunbird
<gnomefreak> this is weird i cant get it to display a meeting set on fridge
<gnomefreak> i have it updating every 10 minutes and im leaving it open and its not reloading (also the reload button is greyed out)
* gnomefreak really wondering why reload button is greyed
<Ubulette> a permission issue ?
<gnomefreak> i dont see how, it could be but it should prompt for password if that is the case
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 17 Sep 08:00: IRC Council | 18 Sep 12:00: Kernel Team | 19 Sep 08:00: Edubuntu | 19 Sep 16:00: Xubuntu Developers | 20 Sep 08:00: Desktop Team Development | 21 Sep 08:00: MOTU Team
<Ubulette> i mean, with a file
<Ubulette> not auth
<Ubulette> but i don't know
<Ubulette> just random guess
<gnomefreak> only one of those i have is the xubuntu meeting
<gnomefreak> makes me wonder let me check file
<gnomefreak> should i have saved the ical file in the profile?
<gnomefreak> well i moved it lets see if it helps but i dont see why it would
<asac> back
<asac> cwong1 bluekuja gnomefreak pong
<gnomefreak> asac: where do you save the .ics file for sunbird to update it
<gnomefreak> i have sunbird to read file and it worked but doesnt update the meetings so i moved the .ics to profile and doesnt help either
<gnomefreak> added reload button to task bar and its greyed
<asac> bluekuja: no need to ask about changelog ;) ... you are a MOTU after all
<asac> bluekuja: the package was good ... i already confirmed that in the bug
<asac> bluekuja: merging changelogs => done
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt need to add execute as an app in the properties (that is not user freindly) not sure if it works yet either
<asac> gnomefreak: .ics calendar?
<asac> gnomefreak: did you import or subscribe?
<gnomefreak> fridge
<gnomefreak> import i believe
<asac> gnomefreak: let me install ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i am probably the right maintainer ;) ... not even using that app ;)
<asac> oh it just went to office ;)
<asac> i had it instlaled
<asac> gnomefreak: url?
<gnomefreak> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical
<asac> no .ics extension?
<gnomefreak> it saves it as ics
<asac> ok i selected file -> subscribe to remote calendar
<asac> now it asks if i want to store the calendar on local computer or use it directly from network
<asac> i select local option
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> name: fridge
<asac> color: red
<gnomefreak> well i have meetings and blue but ok
<asac> strange .. the google one workd
<asac> this one doesn't?
<asac> ok lets use remote option
<asac> gnomefreak: remote works
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i think local means something differen then
<asac> or is broken
<asac> no idea
<gnomefreak> what location the link i gave you?
<asac> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical
<asac> ??
<asac> just that
<gnomefreak> ok lets try :)
<asac> i selected file -> remote -> network -> ics + URL
<asac> name + color
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> yes works this way
<gnomefreak> so no need to use the ics file at all
<gnomefreak> thats a feature?
<asac> no if you want read-only
<asac> then remote is ok
<asac> but its a bit two complicated imo
<asac> e.g. the wizard
<asac> better: 1. enter url; 2nd present options if there are any
<gnomefreak> for a new ubuntu user i would agree
<asac> (valids only)
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna look for more calendars just to test some things (any you know of good to have atm please let me know)
<asac> gnomefreak: mozilla developer calendar ;)
<Ubulette> nice. I can now watch videos in ff without any plugin
<asac> gnomefreak: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule
<gnomefreak> asac: im looking for moz cal. for all apps in general
<asac> Ubulette: the question if its really better ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: look above
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> thats just ff3?
<Ubulette> it's simpler
<asac> gnomefreak: i think a general calendar
<asac> though linked from ffox3 schedule
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> Ubulette: so do we have a video tag now?
<Ubulette> in the .dev.video branch, yes
<asac> can you try to put that in a xul popup ;) ?
<asac> menu
<Ubulette> seems possible
<Ubulette> looks even possible to design a ui in html
<Ubulette> http://www.double.co.nz/video_test/test1.html
<Ubulette> view source
<asac> actually i would really like to get a frame box object that can get 3d animation ;)
<asac> like squeezing video elements ;)
<asac> one can make a glx gc out of every gdkwindow, right?
<TheMuso> asac: sure will do so in a bit
<asac> TheMuso: making a 3d element?
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> ;)
<asac> lol
<Ubulette> Cannot open device: /dev/dsp
<Ubulette> should handle esd
<asac> it should use gstreamer please
<asac> please don't use esd :/
<asac> which libs does it use for audo/video decoding?
<Ubulette> libasound
<asac> is that a smart decision?
<Ubulette> and ogg*
<Ubulette> vorbis*
<asac> well those are codecs
<Ubulette> fishsound, ogg,
<Ubulette>   oggplay, oggz, speex, theora and vorbis
<asac> they hopefully have a media library that has pluggability
<Ubulette> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.dev.video
<asac> Ubulette: so does the guy propose to ship libasound in source?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> he just added -lasound in some .mk
<Ubulette> no configure check
<asac> hmm
<asac> i thought that patch would come with all dependencies ... e.g. and those would be cross-platform
<asac> so it works on all archs
<Ubulette> it's not even protected in his VIDEO ifdef
<asac> scary
<Ubulette> I'll discuss with the guy
<asac> is he online`
<asac> ?
<asac> i mean ... in general ;) ... not right now.
<Ubulette> dont know.
<Ubulette> .nz he should be up
<Ubulette> lol, if i click somewhere, it continues to play (the sound) then if I go back, video is still there, playing without interruption
<Ubulette> like the flash thing i've reported twice here
<asac> sounds like a bug i guess ;)
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> maybe even a security bug
<Ubulette> maybe
<asac> probably you can add a timer or something can access freed memory (parents) when you are on the other site
* gnomefreak off to play with kde4
<asac> boohh
<asac> gnomefreak + kde ... damn that must be the drugs they gave you
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubulette> asac, do we really still need the nss/nspr debian branches on lp ?
<asac> Ubulette: why not? stable branches are still merged from debian iirc
<Ubulette> donno. that's why i ask
<Ubulette> so we have/keep 4 nss
<asac> we won't need nss/nspr for your currenty gutsy branch
<asac> we should use in source nss/nspr for that
<asac> just to avoid any problems and mixup with stable nss/nspr in archive
<asac> so while i like that we constantly track nspr on trunk, because we will want them in gutsy+1 i would prefer to keep them out of xulrunner-1.9 that will go into gutsy universe
<gnomefreak> asac: btw i havent figured out how to subscribe to uploads to ubuntu repos  (your question yesterday i think it was)
<asac> well s/keep them out/keep them in/ :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... a bit wierd
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> *-changes ML is all i have found
<gnomefreak> but that is for every app every version uploaded and pushed through NEW i think
<gnomefreak> so its alot of extra shit
<asac> i think i will subscribe and then filter
<Ubulette> hmm, cant connect to any mozilla.org web site
<gnomefreak> no problem here with f
<gnomefreak> ff
<Ubulette> The operation timed out when attempting to contact wiki.mozilla.org.
<gnomefreak> still opens
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what version of firefox?
<Ubulette> both trunk and gp
<Ubulette> strange
<gnomefreak> firefxo 2 is fine im trying 3 now
<Ubulette> started 1 hour ago
<gnomefreak> opens here in 3
<gnomefreak> i think its gp
<Ubulette> maybe something in the last gutsy's update
<gnomefreak> i have both installed not sure what one im using i guess gp
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im fully up to date in gutsy
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: everyother site work?
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> im assuming your using the official gutsy builds
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> not really
<Ubulette> I'll reboot. haven't done so for a while
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: than its your builds ;)
<Ubulette> brb
* gnomefreak getting hungry
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-14
<asac> gnomefreak: do you plan to upload a firefox-trunk xulrunner-trunk build from latest bzr soon?
<asac> gnomefreak: don't eat ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: cant eat
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt plan to today, noone told me they were ready for PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: trunk should always be ready
<asac> ubulette should only merge usable things from trunk.dev up to trunk
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look at them in morning, please remind me when i get here
<gnomefreak> ~12 hours or so and ill work on them
<asac> yeah i will ask ubulette if there are any reasons not to do that
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: i see one
<gnomefreak> her issue above ;)
<gnomefreak> his
<asac> hmm trunk depends on ... libnspr4 (>= 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1), libnss3 (>= 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1)
<gnomefreak> and last i heard xulrunner isnt used with trunk
<asac> does that work?
<gnomefreak> asac: where the hell did you see that?
<gnomefreak> maybe its always been there
<gnomefreak> thats not that good IMHO
<asac> gnomefreak: i installed firefox-trunk from ppa
<gnomefreak> that should be bumped to firefox2
<asac> its completely broken
<gnomefreak> asac: define broken
<asac>  dpkg -L firefox-trunk
<asac> /etc
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/bookmarks.html
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/localstore.rdf
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/mimeTypes.rdf
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/chrome
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/chrome/userChrome-example.css
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/chrome/userContent-example.css
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/prefs.js
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/firefoxrc
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/pref
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/pref/firefox.js
<asac> /etc/firefox-trunk/profile/search.rdf
<asac> thats all content of it
<gnomefreak> asac: the build didnt fail or error on anything
<asac> any further questions about my definition of brokenness ;)
<asac> well
<asac> look at it ;) ... this miserable squashed thing
<asac> have you tested the build?
<gnomefreak> no didnt have time
<asac_> of the annoying things on net i hate reconnects the most :)
<asac_> 01:19 < gnomefreak> asac: the build didnt fail or error on anything
<asac_> 01:19 < asac> well
<asac_> 01:19 < asac> look at it ;) ... this miserable squashed thing
<asac_> 01:20 -!- cwong1 [i=chatzill@nat/intel/x-7118155c5dfe5eb7]  has quit ["ChatZilla 0.9.78.1 [Firefox 2.0.0.4/2007060115] "] 
<asac_> 01:20 < asac> have you tested the build?
<asac_> 01:21 < asac> http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<asac_> 01:21 < asac> is down?
<asac_> 01:21 < asac> gnomefreak: ^^?
<asac_> 01:21 < asac> am i still here?
<gnomefreak> your here
<gnomefreak> i answered you
<gnomefreak> i didnt test it remember wasnt feeling great
<gnomefreak> thats why its there for people to test ;)
<Ubulette> xchat took 4 minutes to connect to freenode !?! wtf ?
<asac_> Ubulette: state of trunk branches?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thts your net being restricted i had same issue when my net was having issues
<asac_> Ubulette: do we have a "always-good-enough for ppa upload" policy for that branch?
<asac_> ;)
<gnomefreak> and are we building against xulrunner yet?
<gnomefreak> since first build wasnt ready for it
<asac_> gnomefreak: latest trunk branches yes
<asac_> gnomefreak: which is why i want them in ppa ;)
<Ubulette> asac, if you take the tarball mentionned in changelogs, all branches are ok
<gnomefreak> asac_: not when i built trunk it wasnt ready for xul
<Ubulette> if you bump, maybe not
<asac_> Ubulette: are the branches reproducible?
<asac_> e.g. do you checkout by date?
<asac_> or do we rely on your tarball?
<gnomefreak> asac_: can you reproduce this issue from branch?
<asac_> gnomefreak: haven't tested
<Ubulette> I don't co by date, there's no real benefit
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: are you using the PPA packages or built right from branch (for -trunk)
<asac_> Ubulette: the benefit is being able to rebuild the orig tarball from pristine upstream sources ... e.g. without relying on 3rd party tarballs ;)
<Ubulette> then try. I can stop touching everything if you prefer
<asac_> he?
* gnomefreak goes to restart X
<asac_> Ubulette: i don't see a hint for the origin in changelog entry of xul-trunk branch
<asac_> just: new upstream snapshot (1.9a8pre cvs20070824)
<TheMuso> asac_: SInce I had to log off, you wanted an FTBFS for classpath, upload it to revu, and file an UVF. Correct?
<Ubulette> asac, cvs being what it is, i can't be more precise. My bot does better, it says cvs20070912t0913 referring to bonsai but you'll hate that
<asac_> Ubulette: actually i won't
<asac_> :)
<asac_> Ubulette: can we use that as changelog version?
<asac_> i can fix the cvs checkout rule then
<Ubulette> in that particular case, i don't know if it matches. next time, i can do it that way
<asac> how do you decide when to update a trunk build?
<Ubulette> i've made mozclient for that, based on my bot rules. I just dropped the timestamp
<Ubulette> trunk ? when someone asks for it, like for ppa
<asac> ok
<asac> so when do you do checkins on .dev?
<asac> only when you change things other than changelog?
<Ubulette> when my bot failed
<Ubulette> just did that for nss 2 hours ago
<asac> can we add integrity checks to your bot if i can come up with something?
<Ubulette> what do you mean ?
<asac> e.g. i think about countin files in dist/ ... and checking if the ratio to how many files are in packages is right
<Ubulette> wow..
<asac> so the bot recognizes changes that might break the runtime
<asac> at least the most common cases
<Ubulette> I can plugin shell scripts are various levels of the build so yes, it's possible
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> gdm is frigging borked
<gnomefreak> maybe theme is but still same
<Ubulette> but most of the time, the debhelper files choke when files are missing
<asac> Ubulette: when missing yes ... when added outside the bulk dirs, no!
<Ubulette> agree
<gnomefreak> asac: if someone can verify trunk works and with xul ill do it tomorrow (atleast start on it)
<asac> and those are the most likely from my experience
<gnomefreak> brb have to get out of kde4
<asac> good idea
* asac should stop saying this ;)
<Ubulette> verify trunk works: as i said, it works for sure with my tarballs
<Ubulette> but what's the point of pushing an old trunk to ppa ?
<Ubulette> it's better to just dump dev in trunk just before pushing to ppa
<asac> afaik dev uses dev nspr/nss?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> it could be it's not mandatory
<asac> well actually its .dev
<asac> its just that we mark tested snapshots from dev by promoting that snapshot to trunk :)
<Ubulette> I just make sure to have the minial nss/nspr trunk matching client.mk for ff.trunk
<Ubulette> I never push anything randomly, I build 1st
<Ubulette> so take the all trunk, it build, same for all dev, same for ff dev + nss/nspr trunk
<gnomefreak> nss nspr for trunk need to be updated as well in PPA?
<Ubulette> not if ppa matches what's in the branches
<asac> Ubulette: i cannot say ... maybe you could even use trunk branch directl for .dev ... however in the long run i think its good to have this split.
<Ubulette> i've said that before, you can just forget about nss/nspr dev. I can even move them out of mt
<Ubulette> i need them, ppa doesn't
<asac> how do you use them atm? do you stil l build that?
<Ubulette> my bot build *.dev
<asac> i like to have that as an mt branch
<Ubulette> +s
<Ubulette> and i run all that my bot builds
<Ubulette> damn, is there a new firewall in gutsy or something. xchat is no longer able to connect to some servers since my reboot
<asac> firewall?
<asac> not by default i think
* gnomefreak gone
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think i am fine to abandon trunk.dev tree for xulrunner for now and use trunk for both your bot and ppa releases
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-08
<gnomefreak> anyone else see n-m crash on loading gnome on intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: the applet?
<asac> or the daemon?
<gnomefreak> applet i think but give me a sec
<gnomefreak> im assuming the applet since i stayed connected
<gnomefreak> but im getting bug
<gnomefreak> it is applet
<gnomefreak> bug 267680
<ubottu> Bug 267680 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/267680 is private
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> stack shows nothing
 * asac looks
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try to retrace that CoreDump locally?
<asac> e.g. isntall the -dbgsym packages
<asac> then run apport-unpack
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> and gdb -c CoreDump /usr/bin/nm-applet
<asac> bt
<asac> armin76: what needs to be bumped
<asac> ?
<armin76> all!
<gnomefreak> can try in a few just need to finish what im doing
<asac> armin76: give me some examples ;)
<armin76> google chrome! :P
<asac> armin76: oh ... now i see ;)
<asac> http://blogs.technet.com/robert_hensing/archive/2008/09/03/breaking-out-of-the-chrome-sandbox-2-interesting-vulns-in-24-ho
<asac> http://blogs.technet.com/robert_hensing/archive/2008/09/03/breaking-out-of-the-chrome-sandbox-2-interesting-vulns-in-24-hours-got-ie8.aspx
<asac> urs-got-ie8.aspx
<asac> shit
<asac> http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=210500290
<asac> ^^ first security issues in chrome ;)
<armin76> you fix them
<asac> armin76: the first has been fixed in safari weeks ago
<asac> i now wonder how things flow back to webkit and others :/
<asac> http://www.webproworld.com/internet-security-discussion-forum/72167-google-chrome-security-vulnerabilities.html
 * gnomefreak brb i need to smoke i cant remember shit
<gnomefreak> history | less
<gnomefreak> oh damnit
<armin76> fail
<gnomefreak> it did fail i spelled it wrong in term
<gnomefreak> its not working
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> apport-unpack fails it seems
<gnomefreak> using /usr/bin/apport-unpack and just apport-unpack  (no need for sudo i cp'ed it and changed permissions on the copy)
 * gnomefreak has idea
<gnomefreak> that doesnt make sense. if i use <sudo chomd a+x file> it still has sudo permissions if i use <chmod a+x file> it fails to change permissions
<gnomefreak> chmod: changing permissions of `_usr_bin_nm-applet.1000.crash': Operation not permitted    is the error
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to run that on the .crash file
<asac> gnomefreak: if you download the CoreDump.gz
<asac> you just need to gunzip that
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and run gdb on that result
<gnomefreak> its | 2&1 to pipe to a file
<gnomefreak> right?
<gnomefreak> its dont look right
<asac> 2>&1
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> ah thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: still nothing (gdb) bt
<gnomefreak> #0  0xb7568699 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> thats with every debug package
<asac> gnomefreak: ok so you ran gdb -c CoreDump /usr/bin/nm-applet?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: then try to reproduce it with nm-applet run in debugger
<asac> gdb /usr/bin/nm-applet
<asac> (gdb) run
<gnomefreak> i cant
<asac> once it crashes you can bt full
<gnomefreak> it happened on login to gnome
<asac> yeah you can ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> ill think a bit
<asac> at best do a full reboot
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> i will when im done so i dont forget what im doing ;)
<gnomefreak> i love scriptassist ;)
<gnomefreak> be back in a little while i have laundry to start
<huats> fta : congrats !
<huats> (you were wondering the other day how long it would take)
<fta2> "You have been added to motu"
<fta2> :)
<fta2> almost 4 weeks
<fta2> huats, thanks. indeed, it took longer than the announced 12 days but now it's behind me :)
<huats> you deserve it
<huats> I've been really impressed by your aplpication
<huats> (I am speaking as a non MOTU myself)
<fta2> it seems my application was a bit unusual, too specialized for some
<sebner> fta: congratulations \o/
<fta2> sebner, thanks
<armin76> fta2: that means you can commit?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is anyone looking at the issue raised in LP #239952 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.0 "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<Jazzva> fta, fta2: I just saw the e-mail. Congratulations :D
<asac> Jazzva: o_o ?
<asac> fta made it?
<fta> yep, thanks for your support
<fta> i own you a beer
<asac> let the upflow begin ;)
<asac> fta: no need to ;)
<asac> but i wont say no ;)
<fta> do you like guiness ?
<asac> fta: i am not a fan of ale's but i still wont say no ;)
<fta> lol
<sebner> fta: you are a mozilla guy but I suppose you now the process with merging and syncing?
<fta> sure
<sebner> fta: what about your first sync ACKs as MOTU? ^^
<fta> i assume that's part of it, try me in an hour or 2, i just came back from work
<sebner> fta: sure. THX. I wouldn't bother but u-u-s is missing my older sync requests and I thought a nice beginning for you :D
<asac> sebner: what is u-u-s?
<sebner> asac: you are a motu. Shame on you :p
<sebner> asac: ubuntu-universe-sponsors :P
<asac> sebner: i know about that one ;)
<asac> usually i get nagged about u-m-s ;)
<sebner> asac: ^^
<asac> but i would have recognized it from that  ;)
<asac> "wouldnt"
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: another reason to join the group/fun :P
<pmatulis> anyone here know anything about problems related to exporting /home (and hence .mozilla) over NFS?  i have a 100% reproduceable issue whereby FF3 is unusable after sudden/cold shutdown.
<asac> pmatulis: so are there lock files in the .mozilla/ directory?
<pmatulis> asac: there are FF profile locks, i'm keeping that as a separate issue
<pmatulis> asac: after deleting them i can at least start FF
<pmatulis> asac: but what i get is borked
<asac> pmatulis: do you know if thats a regression over ffox 2 ... or an issue that existed all the time?
<pmatulis> asac: good question, i have not yet tested FF2
<pmatulis> asac: however, based on what i've read, this really sounds like an sqlite issue.  and that's FF3
<asac> pmatulis: do you have a bug for that open?
<asac> (sorry if i forgot the context)
<pmatulis> no, i have not yet opened a bug
<pmatulis> the context is very simple: just export /home over NFS
<asac> pmatulis: ok. lets do that now, so we can get a place where we can put all that info
<pmatulis> asac: public or private bug?
<asac> public
<pmatulis> seems there is one already open
<pmatulis> one sec
<asac> ok. subscribe me to it then ;)
<pmatulis> k
<asac> pmatulis: but maybe show me the bug
<asac> i dont want to take over another bug ;)
<asac> bug 237970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237970 in firefox "firefox-3.0 breaks with NFS home directory" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237970
<asac> pmatulis: ^^ that one right?
<pmatulis> there was another one (the one i pinged you on last week) but that one wasn't in an NFS context
<asac> pmatulis: that one is fixed in 3.0.1
<asac> sure you are trying 3.0.1?
<pmatulis> and the bug above seems to imply that there is *always* a problem (not just upon cold shutdown)
<pmatulis> yes, i'm testing 3.0.1
<asac> pmatulis: are you on intrepid or hardy?
<pmatulis> asac: hardy
<pmatulis> asac: you want me to test alpha 5?
<asac> ok. the bug above is linked to mozilla bug  Bug 417037
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 417037 could not be found
<asac> ok. the bug above is linked to mozilla bug 417037
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 417037 in Storage "mozStorage chokes on databases over AFP" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417037
<asac> which is only fixed for MacOSX
<asac> but not in firefox, in sqlite itself
<asac> so maybe it was fixed in sqlite we have in intrepid
<pmatulis> thought so -> sqlite
<asac> pmatulis: so yes. would be worth a try. if intrepid sqlite has this fixed then we might be able to cherry-pick that
<pmatulis> backport sqlite you mean?
<asac> pmatulis: lets check whether its fixed ;)
<asac> pmatulis: if it is we can try to cherry-pick whatever fixed it
<asac> pmatulis: but i doubt its fixed :(
<asac> mozilla bug 436737
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436737 in Storage ".mozilla on a unfsd NFS mount leads to zero-sized .sqlite files and diverse range of failures" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436737
<asac> thats most likely our bug
<pmatulis> asac: k, shift now over, will test alpha 5 tomorrow (downloaded it today actually)
<asac> pmatulis: ok cool. just let me know
<pmatulis> asac: but your bug suggests run-time problems all the time
<pmatulis> asac: for me, just after bad shutdown
<pmatulis> asac: and it then becomes completely unusable
<pmatulis> asac: no buttons
<asac> pmatulis: ok. i have to stop for today too --- too long a day alredy. will be back to lurk in a few hours, but otherwise cu tomorrow
<pmatulis> asac: yup
<crimsun> fta: WRT ff-3.1 and audio, are you using the pcm+ctl pulse alsa-lib plugin via alsa.conf?
<posingaspopular> hello asac can you tell me if 64 bit flash works in hardy?
<crimsun> non-Free 64-bit Flash?
<crimsun> the 32-bit version (flashplugin-nonfree) certainly works with nspluginwrapper
<posingaspopular> my understanding was that the flash 64 bit was somewhat flaky... my brother asked me to come in and get a second opinion. thanks crimsun
<crimsun> posingaspopular: it can be flaky, yes.  Intrepid is better in that regard.
<posingaspopular> thanks
<posingaspopular> i appreciate it
<fta> crimsun, hm, alsa.conf ? i don't think i touched that
<crimsun> fta: that would have been the modified system-wide asoundrc from my alsa-lib branch (/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf)
<asac> is the pulse plugin enabled by default nowadays in intrepid?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is anyone familiar with the xulrunner /gnome vfs interaction, or know for sure where the gnome vfs mime database is located?
<fta> crimsun, i'm currently running 1.0.17a-0ubuntu1
<fta> 1a80dc4d2fba9a9f869813bb875f0085  /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: it uses gnome_vfs api
<fta> crimsun, and if rhythmbox is playing when i start ff3.1, i get tons of "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when i visit a page with flash or <video>
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, I know... but the VFS is returning bad results and causing handler failures, so I want to be sure where the data is supposed to be coming from
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: ok. seems like you are in -desktop. thats a better place ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, it looks like it is gnome-vfs that is making xulrunner fail
<IntuitiveNipple> I dropped some debug code into xulrunner to make sure I know where and what it is doing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-09
<asac> fta_: does fta@ubuntu.com now work?
<asac> bug #227711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227711 in xuxen-eu-spell "hunspell-en-us conflicts with thunderbird (unversioned)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227711
<fta> no idea, try me :)
 * asac sends a mail ;)
<fta> is it supposed to be a redirection/alias ?
<asac> fta: not sure :(
<asac> fta: at least its still not set up
<asac> but i am sure its supposed to work
<asac> maybe one has to do something?
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<fta> reading..
<asac> looks like it should happen automatically
<fta>     (reason: 550 5.1.1 <fta@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table)
<asac> yeah
<asac> either its a batch
<asac> or a manual action
<asac> i'd wait maybe 12 more hours
<asac> and then bug them in #launchpad
<fta> while talking to mx.canonical.com, so it's not on my side ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i saw that
<fta> inode->properties->next->next->next->next->next->next
<fta> oops
<fta> i will ping daniel
<asac> yeah ask him ;)
<asac> fta: that pointer deref looks like art ;)
<asac> in C you certainly will risk a null-deref ;)
<fta> debugging a crash
<fta> it's gdb, i don't code like that
<asac> thats in the gdb code? or do you type that in (gdb) ?
<fta> i typed that in gdb
<fta> well, i clicked that in ddd
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> thats ok i guess
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ddd.png
<fta> ddd is still an old ugly motif app, no gtk interface, at least not in ubuntu
<asac> yeah. but not that bac
<fta> "It should be working before the end of the week"
<IntuitiveNipple> morning
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: debugging on xulrunner... will the configure option "--enable-debug" enable the module logging, or do I have to do something more?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: hi
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: wait a second
<IntuitiveNipple> thanks :)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44847/
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: i'd suggest not to use a package
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: for that you just get the source tree
<asac> (either from package or from CVS)
<asac> and then you add that paste above as .mozconfig in the top level dir of the tree
<asac> e.g. inside mozilla/
<asac> then you build with:
<asac> make -f client.mk build
<asac> and
<asac> sudo make -f client.mk install
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: oh adapt or drop the MOZ_OBJDIRT
<asac> from .mozconfig
<IntuitiveNipple> so --enable-debug is sufficient then
<asac> i just use that dir because i have a fast disc there
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: --enable-debug + --disable-optimize
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: but take care
<asac> the package usually strips
<asac> which might not be what you want
<asac> thus i suggest just to use make -f client.mk  like above
<IntuitiveNipple> The package always gets built since the build-process is shipped off to a buildd - I don't let my development machine get filled up with dev header packages
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: once you have finished that just take care that the /etc/gre.d entry that points to your system install has a commented out PATH so firefox cannot find it
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: well. then try.
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: also pass --disable-strip
<IntuitiveNipple> Interestingly, the packages are built with that
<asac> yeah
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: because dh_strip strips them
<asac> thats why i say its easier to build the tree ;)
<asac> maybe it works well with -dbgsym packages
<IntuitiveNipple> never mind... this'll work for my purposes
<asac> install pkg-create-dbgsym
<asac> otherwise you wont get the -dbgsym packages
<IntuitiveNipple> as long as the PR_DEBUG is enabled from configure that'll enable logging
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: NSPR_LOG_MODULES=HelperAppService:5
<asac> is the switch you want to use then
<gnomefreak> asac: you dont have a nvidia card with 3d drivers i Intrrepid?
<gnomefreak> s/Intrrepid/Intrepid
<asac> unfortunately i dumped my nvidia system is rotting in the closet
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: and add the patch to the package that i gave you ... most likely it fixes this bug. and if not its surely where we want to build on top of
<gnomefreak> thanks maybe ill find timo today and find out why 3d isnt enabled and cant be for some reason
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll do that later; for now I just want to track what is happening and why
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: well. if you want to scrutinize you ;)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: my guess is that its really the issue we see fixed in the patch
<asac> e.g. it finds an app in gnome registry for the extension .txt
<asac> and then it uses that to get the mime-type and accidentially finds a match in mailcap which makes it use that app
<IntuitiveNipple> The 'why' is more important right now since it might point to wider issues, plus, it might indicate a user work-around that doesn't require a new package
<asac> but tries to run it with gnome_vfs_mime function
<asac> which causes the app issue
<asac> "app not found"
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: we will have an upload soon anyway. so the sooner you find the patch the better. users properly prefer a fix instead  of a workaround hidden in some launchpad id
<IntuitiveNipple> the crux seems to be why "gnome_vfs_mime_get_default_application()" fails, or the code converting the result to mozApp fails.
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: imo it doesnt fail
<asac> what fails is the running of the process
<asac> and that happens because it tries to run the process with the mailcap way even though it has a struct for gnome
<asac> or vice-versa
<asac> but well. if you verfiy the cause i am happy too
<asac> i just dont want to waste your time - which would be more or less the case if this patch works - unless you like debugging of course ;)
<asac> let me know what  you find ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> "what fails is the running of the process" - you mean the external handler? No, I don't think that is correct. In my debug logs it shows that the alternative to VFS path is taken, but mDefaultApplication=null ( that is before it tries to execute it)
<fta> asac, my email should be fine now.
<asac> fta: testing
<asac> fta: did it require manual interaction?
<asac> fta: send mail btw
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: i tried the get_default_application for text/plain yesterday
<asac> it worked
<gnomefreak> where is brusles(sp) its a country i think
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/test/
<asac> thats the code for it
<fta> asac, yes, it's a 2d cron task
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely brussels
<asac> ?
<fta> asac, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/71
<asac> ah ... then its their own problem if people bug them ;)
<gnomefreak> thanks for fixing spelling
<asac> they should run it twice a day :)
<asac> gnomefreak: brussel is in belgium ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ah thanks
<asac> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=brussels&ie=UTF8&ll=50.867511,4.367752&spn=0.186342,0.397568&t=h&z=11&iwloc=addr
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> thanks looking
<asac> gnomefreak: its more or less the European capital ;) ... i think the parliament is there ;)
 * gnomefreak notes google maps
 * gnomefreak was planning on playing with compiz today while i finish chatzilla and push both to PPA
<gnomefreak> xorg.conf looks right
<fta> asac, got it
<armin76> asac: mozilla bug 440075 <- apply!
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 440075 in Location Bar and Autocomplete "Location bar doesn't encode the address when using UNIX copy/paste (selecting)" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440075
<asac> armin76: please get that landed ;)
<armin76> me? it needs to be reviewed first :P
<armin76> but it isn't going to be on 3.0.2 anyway, so better get it applied
<fta> my dquilt script is very handy now that quilt is no longer doing those patches symlinks
<gnomefreak> anyone know the nvidia command to generate xorg.conf?
<fta> did you try without xorg.conf ?
<fta> or dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> fta: yes
<gnomefreak> it doesnt help
<fta> # You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
<fta> # For example:
<fta> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> yeah it faile dto help i normally use it but im not sure what went wrong so i used sudo nvidia-xconfig (normally this helps) brb reboot
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Would you like to *shoot* the ubuntuforums web admins?!?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: i have no connection to them ;)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: why?
<IntuitiveNipple> good... we can throw cream cakes at them! :D
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just writing up a summary in the bug report... basically it is a combination of things. #1 is misconfigured mime-types (plain/text instead of text/plain !!) amongst others, BUT there's also in issue with xulrunner where it fails the "plain/text" lookup, then must look at the file extension, and gets the *correct* mime-type from that, but *then* doesn't store the resulting app that gnome-vfs returns in the mDefaultApplication a
<IntuitiveNipple> nd therefore fails to load the helper
<IntuitiveNipple> It'll be clearer in the bug write-up
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: afaict xulrunner always tries to use the file extension
<asac> it uses the mime-type to find the file extension and uses that to lookup
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: anyway. thanks
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: have you tried the patch?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, I've just looked at the logs of my tracing reports. Gonna figure out why xulrunner 'forgets' the launcher that gnome-vfs gives it when it uses the file-type not the Content-Type.
<IntuitiveNipple> Any idea who the web-server admins are?
<Volans> IntuitiveNipple: admins of what server?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm checking in #ubuntu-website
<IntuitiveNipple> Volans: ubuntuforums.com
<Volans> the admins of the server are the canonical-sysadmins (see the relative page on launchpad)
<IntuitiveNipple> just got there, thanks :)
<pmatulis> asac: update: no change in alpha 5 re NFS/FF3 issue
<asac> pmatulis: ok.
<asac> pmatulis: how is network managerd?
<asac> networkmanager?
<asac> or ifupdown?
<pmatulis> asac: one moment, overflowing here
<fta> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2008/09/09/google-chrome-utilise-par-1-des-internautes-francais/
<fta> 1% of french users switched to chrome, mostly from firefox
<pmatulis> asac: network-manager is looking good (wired and wireless); ifdown eth0 says 'device not configured'
<asac> fta: how do you know that they switched from firefox
<fta> %
<asac> pmatulis: maybe this issue just happens with NM? and if you use ifupdown for networking it works?
<asac> pmatulis: point is that NM still has some issues with tearing down interfaces before we umount nfs shared
<pmatulis> asac: if you want me to test something, best to let me know the exact steps you want me to go through (i.e. how to disable NM, not sure these days, edit interfaces file?)
<fta> asac, they say firefox dropped 0.7% and ie 0.21%, accounting for the 1% of google
<asac> pmatulis: 1. ensure that NetworkManager isnt installed
<asac> 2. setup your eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> 3. check if its still reproducible
<pmatulis> asac: that's weird
<asac> pmatulis: ?
<asac> fta: how did they measure that?
<asac> fta: how recent of a ffox 3.1 build are you running?
<fta> ~3 hours old
<asac> fta: does it crash for you regularly? does jemalloc build work?
<fta> crash at shutdown
<pmatulis> asac: evolution is a reverse dependency of network-manager
<fta> no problem with jemalloc
<fta> asac, but a lot with asound vs p-a
<asac> pmatulis: hmm of network-manager itself?
<asac> pmatulis: not libnm-glib?
<fta> asac, 3.1~b1~hg20080909r19012
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453933
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453933 in ImageLib "Crash in [@ start_pass_fdctmgr]" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<fta> nope, never seen that
<asac> pmatulis: for the sake of trying you could also move the NetworkManager files in /etc/dbus-1/events.d/ in some other directory
<asac> and restart
<asac> that should make NM not start (assuming you are on hardy)
<asac> on /win30
<asac> sorry that went to wrong channel
<pmatulis> asac: i actually performed a package removal of NM.  'ifdown eth0' works, 'ifup eth0' complains of missing file: /etc/network/run/ifstate as well as ifup script problem: '[: 164: 0: unexpected operator'
<pmatulis> asac: however, the interface comes up fine
<fta> asac, stats are from xiti: http://www.xiti.com/
<asac> pmatulis: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces?
<asac> pmatulis: did you reboot?
<pmatulis> asac: auto eth0
<pmatulis> asac: iface eth0 inet static
<pmatulis> asac: address ...
<pmatulis> asac: netmask ...
<pmatulis> asac: gateway ...
<asac> i dont even have /etc/network/run/ifstate
<pmatulis> me neither
<pmatulis> asac: no, did not reboot, will try
<asac> pmatulis: do that
<asac> looks too busted to be true ;)
<pmatulis> asac: same problem  :(
<pmatulis> asac: ifdown good, ifup throws errors but interface comes up fine
<asac> pmatulis: ok. but NM isnt running?
<pmatulis> asac: NM is not even installed
<asac> if nfs is properly mount after boot it should be ok to try that way
<pmatulis> asac: not sure what you mean by 'ok to try that way'
<asac> pmatulis: when you boot. is all fine? e..g is nfs mounted and system works?
<asac> pmatulis: can you then still reproduce?
<asac> pmatulis: or did i wrongl assume that a nfs unmount/reboot is involved when it happens?
<pmatulis> asac: i believe you mis-assumed, yes.  don't believe this is related to NFS
<pmatulis> asac: you want me to double-check?
<asac> pmatulis: so how do you reproduce this bug again?
<asac> just stopping and starting firefox?
<asac> or is there something else involved?
<pmatulis> asac: ok, ok, me thinks we are mixing up bugs
<asac> yeah most likely.
<pmatulis> right now i'm talking about ifup throwing errors, not related to NFS
<asac> pmatulis: right. i am talking about the final goal ;)
<asac> how do you reproduce the firefox issue again?
<pmatulis> other issue still survives: when user home mounted via NFS and cold boot occurs then FF3 is unuseable
<asac> ok ... cold boot
<pmatulis> workaround: mv .mozilla to /tmp (say) and mv back to ~
<asac> pmatulis: is that 100% reproducible?
<pmatulis> asac: yes
<asac> pmatulis: ok. and you tracked it down to the places.sqlite file right?
<pmatulis> asac: unfortunately not
<asac> pmatulis: oh. i think thats likely
<asac> pmatulis: at least there were other bugs that said that the places.sqlite was the broken file
<pmatulis> asac: it said 'locked' when i issue .tables command but then i tried on working system and gave same msg
<asac> maybe try to just move the places* files away and back into the location
<asac> to narrow down the cause
<pmatulis> will do
<asac> pmatulis: is there anyway to preserve that file in such a "locked" state?
<asac> i have the feeling that tarring up and untarring would also resolve it :(
<pmatulis> asac: heh, yeah, don't know
<asac> pmatulis: i am sorryy, but my day ended already ... and now i have to go
<asac> pmatulis: which timezoe are you in
<asac> ?
<asac> UTC-5?
<pmatulis> asac: EDT (13:23 right now)
<pmatulis> asac: hmph, didn't happen just now, make that 99% reproducible
<armin76> asac: appppppppply the patch! works fine here
<busyfingers> got a question about outgoing smtp on thunderbird running under ubuntu. ,cananyone offer assistance?
<busyfingers> question is as follows.......
<busyfingers> i have thunderbird running on a dual boot system  windows xp home adn ubuntu 8.07 LTS
<busyfingers> on windows i can send and receive emails perfectly.
<busyfingers> however as of the beginning of september, i can only receive under Linux despite the fad that settings are identical in bothoperating systems.
<fta> asac, [reed]: flash10 is barely usable for me... it sky rockets my cpu and look at this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flash10.gif
<Jazzva> fta, the same is happening here...
<Jazzva> (regarding flash 10)
<fta> great
<fta> well, sort of
<fta> do you remember when it started ?
<Jazzva> yeah, at least you know you're not alone ;)
<Jazzva> umm... well, it is like that for a while
<fta> me too :(
<Jazzva> I can't remember exactly how long, but I'd say a week or two for sure...
<fta> apprently, the liferea bug was about that too
<fta> Bug 203157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203157 in liferea "Liferea uses a lot of CPU at times" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203157
<fta> and i have the same with prism
<fta> the commom thing is xul + flash
<Jazzva> you're not using nspluginwrapper?
<fta> no
<Jazzva> yeah... then it's xul or flash... (I'll be evil and blame flash :P)
<fta> restarting X, brb
<fta> youhou, new irc cloak
<Jazzva> yay :)
<fta> i'm no longer unaffiliated ;)
<Jazzva> i hope I'll have a cloak soon ;)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914314
<fta> hmm http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5754265&postcount=4
<fta> bug 192888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<fta> "This bug has 62 duplicates"
<fta> and 261 subscribers, oh my.
<fta> crimsun, you don't use your ppa for your alsa-lib ?
<fta> hm, strange, i already built your branch but i'm not running it
<fta> oh, it's older
<fta> موزيلا فايرفوكس
<fta> it's supposed to mean Mozilla Firefox
<fta> [reed], today's trunk: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<fta> 0xb7754003 in JS_GetClass () from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/libmozjs.so
<asac> fta: looks like quite a generi backtrace ... you have more context?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-10
<fta> no, ppa != dbgsym
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45072/
<asac> fta: dont you do a testcrun locally anyway? couldnt you preserve those -dbgsym for the tiome being?
<asac> flashplayer ahoi ;)
<asac> is that really a regression in latest firefox?
<fta> today, i just did a minimal local test build
<asac> fta: we need a name :(
<asac> otherwise the 3.0.2 package will never enter intrepid :-D
<fta> a name ?
<asac> yeah something to replace webbrowser in 3.0.head branch;)
<fta> oh
<asac> i think suggestions were plain-webbrowser
<asac> unbranded-webbrowser
<asac> and whitebox-webbrowser (which was from me obviously ;))
<asac> and pitti didnt mislike any of those
<asac> plain webbrowser ... does that sound stupid?
<asac> paranoia
<asac> ;)
<asac> paranoia-3.0 ;)
<fta> unchained-browser
<asac> hehe
<asac> not that bad ;)
<asac> unleashed ;)
<asac> flying-browser ;)
<asac> unique-webbrowser
<asac> uni-browser ;)
<fta> does it have to contain browser ?
<kgoetz> *g* washed-fox
<asac> everything else would again create a mark
<fta> redpanda
<asac> yeti-browser ;)
<asac> a yeti is probably similar to an iceape ;)
<asac> now i wonder why we (as in debian) didnt go for yeti-browser yet-mail, yeti-suite, yeti-cal ;)
<fta> debrowser
<asac> de like "the" ?
<asac> or like .deb?
<fta> like deb
<asac> actually not that a bad idea
<asac> just dbrowser ;)
<fta> also the idea to remove/free
<asac> who do you see remove/free presented in "debrowser"?
<fta> de- privatif
<asac> ok
<asac> i think i know what you mean
<fta> maybe more french than us
<fta> dis-
<asac> but wouldnt that more make it read like non-browser ?
<asac> i like dbrowser
<fta> or just brother
<asac> especially how the d and b are mirrored ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> bother ;)
<fta> freendly
<fta> already taken
<asac> oh .... pitti said we need a proper noun ;)
<asac> so bother wont fly
<fta> rocket
<asac> imo the name should reflect that we a) had to escape the "mark" b) couldnt use "webbrowser"
<fta> lol
<kgoetz> nomark-browser? :P (although it might sound like sabdfl isnt allowed to use it)
<asac> i think debrowser or dbrowser would be a good name ;)
<asac> kgoetz: ;)
<asac> maybe "marked-browser ";)
<fta> liberty
<fta> liberated
<asac> *sigh* how much i hate choosing names :(
<kgoetz> asac: its bad enough when its a new computer system, let alone something other people need to like ;/
<asac> its like banging your head against the wall. the harder you hit the more it hurts
<kgoetz> is there a type of fox without foxy markings?
<Jazzva> u-browser? :)
<Jazzva> (I think I suggested that few days ago)
<asac> kgoetz: i really dont want to create a new word that people would consider a mark when looking at it
<fta> looks like micro to me
<kgoetz> asac: ah, nod.
<asac> the name should put an end on that thing
<[reed]> asac: what's with the name choosing?
<fta> eheh
<[reed]> why not "firefox" ?
<asac> [reed]: because firefox is already in use ;)
<[reed]> what's this browser then?
<asac> [reed]: no seriously. firefox will stay firefox ;) ... its just a branding package
<[reed]> ah
<fta> hm, someone referred to my ppa in there :S http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/windowless_mode_fix.html#comment-1601061
<asac> for those downstreams that cant or dont want to follow mozilla requirements
<asac> further this effort helps us to fix the bug that its too hard to rebranding firefox in ubuntu
<asac> which sometimes got thrown at us (and which is justified) when we complained about how mozilla handles trademarks ;)
<asac> e.g. mozilla provides the --enable-branding switch
<asac> what does debain/ubuntu provide for downstreams? not much
<kgoetz> not sure about currently, but it used to provide a broken --enable-branding switch :P
<asac> kgoetz: thats fixed since 2.0 afaict
<kgoetz> asac: nod.
<fta> bad ff3.1 taking 100% cpu after visiting a <video> page, bad red panda
<asac> hehe
<kgoetz> asac: so i can be sure i understand - theres goign to be a package with the bulk of 'firefox' in it, then a special package that holds the offical branding? (ala ubufox?)
<asac> kgoetz: well. this is all not set in stone. but for now we have a package that holds everything except the branding and then two branding packages
<asac> firefox-3.0-branding
<asac> whateverwenamit-3.0-branding
<asac> and meta packages to track
<asac> firefox
<asac> and whaeverwenamit
<fta> younameit-browser
<asac> kgoetz: the difficult thing is that we have two cases here
<asac> kgoetz: 1. downstreams what clean sources
<asac> kgoetz: 2. downstream wants clean binaries
<asac> s/what/want/
<kgoetz> fta: wenamedit-browser perhaps.
<Jazzva> stripped-browser
<asac> so when you reassemble a distro you can sync the binary packages and leave out the official branidng ones
<asac> or  as you do, respin it
<asac> kgoetz: i think for you the part that we have a branding by default in source package might be helpful
<asac> kgoetz: but in general we need to make things more generic
<asac> kgoetz: so i need your input on what you want actually
<kgoetz> asac: i can tell you about gNS specifically, and what i'm ultimately (and slowly) trying to achieve there. a version of firefox that doesnt promote non-free software (eg, recomend you install adobe/macromedia flashplayer), and contains no non-free software. the first part is what i hope to be working on, the second part is fixed by ubuntus -nobinary packages
<kgoetz> the promoting non-free software (and in the case of upstream source the blobs), not the artwork.
<asac> kgoetz: the first part is already there
<asac> kgoetz: well mostly
<asac> kgoetz: there also is the icecat extension which we (like in ubuntu and gNS) might look into incorporating at some point
<asac> kgoetz: anyway. the idea bout the first part is the plugin finder wizard for plugins
<asac> kgoetz: the icecat idea is quite primitive. what you really want is our plugin finder wizard with just all the non-free stuff removed from the database
<asac> kgoetz: on the extensions front we should look into contributing a filter feature for licenses to 3.1
<asac> kgoetz: afaik AMO already has license information and we could leverage that somehow
<kgoetz> asac: i've not looked at teh plugin finder wizard - is it in the main source package? (if so i can get it now and have a look)
<asac> kgoetz: its in ubufox
<kgoetz> *grabs a copy*
<asac> kgoetz: if you have no flash installed, go to www.wetter.de
<asac> if you click on the "install missing plugins ..." you should see three options: adobe, gnash, swfdec
<asac> so thats the principal idea
<asac> the only bad about all this (regardless of the pfs or icecat approach) is that most flash sites dont allow any of those approach to be effective
<asac> as they use the flash detection kit
<asac> so the final piece required is a anti-flash-detection-kit code :)
<kgoetz> hehehe.
<asac> kgoetz: i have part of that
<asac> e.g. i can detect when flash-detection-kit does a probe for the kit
<asac> what i didnt manage yet is to get the right even send to the browser instance
<asac> so it pops up the install missing plugins ... notification
<asac> s/for the kit/for the flash player/
<kgoetz> i assume pfs is the plugin finder?
<asac> yes
<kgoetz> hm. ubufox doesnt work on lpia. i guess that or it doesnt need to be specially listed in the arches="
<kgoetz> list
<asac> kgoetz: it should be there
<asac> its _all
<asac> kgoetz: ^^
<kgoetz> roger.
<asac> kgoetz: bzr branch lp:ubufox; cd ubufox; sh build.sh; firefox ubufox.xpi
<kgoetz> i'm looking at an `apt-get source` checkout
<kgoetz> just fyi
<asac> kgoetz: yeah. thats outdated
<asac> kgoetz: 0.6 should have been uploaded already.
 * kgoetz branches bzr
<asac> anyway. the package should be good enough to get the point
<kgoetz> bbs
<asac> off
<asac> night
<kgoetz> asac: will ubufox work with FF2? i'm guessing its 3 only?
<kgoetz> later mate
<Jazzva> kgoetz, ubufox should work with FF2 too
<Jazzva> (at least that's what Depends line says, I don't remember that I tested it lately in FF2)
<kgoetz> Jazzva: cheers.
<Jazzva> np :)
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> fta_: \o/ nice work on motu (yeah. i'm a little behind ...)
<asac> jtv: are all the .xpi things recovered by now?
<asac> jtv: hi! ;)
 * asac reboot
<asac> hmm ... i guess that rebooting while backup is running is really a good idea ... so i'll wait a bit
<jtv> asac: the XPI part is resolved, but now we're looking at some build problems.
<asac> jtv: but thats not in production?
<jtv> asac: it's not with the firefox/xulrunner stuff though
<asac> jtv: ok. so to get it straight. the current export works and is in the "new" xpipo format?
<asac> "new" aka new path format in the comments
<jtv> asac: Yes
<asac> jtv: point is that i still have to fix po2xpi and wonder if I can just grab an export and that its complete ;)
<jtv> asac: here's a recent export you can test with: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17397360/launchpad-export.tar.gz
 * asac downloads
<asac> jtv: thats just xul/ffox?
<asac> seems quite small
<jtv> asac: well, it's only xulrunner...  if you see anything concrete that looks like it's missing, please let me know!
<asac> jtv: well
<asac> jtv: its in the product export format
<asac> jtv: which isnt compatible with po2xpi
<asac> jtv: cant we unify those at some point?
<asac> jtv: e.g. directory structure an file names
<asac> jtv: anyway. on a first glance that looks good enough to adapt the bloody C code for the po2xpi transformer ;)
<asac> but i would like to do a run against a full export before deploying those changes on rookery
<jtv> asac: C code?  Really?
<jtv> asac: what do you mean by "product" export format?
<jtv> asac: you mean the directory layout?
<asac> jtv: yes. the inner guts of po2xpi are C
<asac> jtv: yes
<jtv> asac: then that's because this *is* a product export.  :-)
<asac> jtv: i know
<asac> jtv: i wonder why we cannot unify both formats
<asac> formats==dir-layouts
<jtv> asac: I'd be interested in doing that, but I don't think I can give it a lot of priority.
<asac> jtv: yeah. anyway, i cannot test the full po2xpi with product tarballs ... only the C transformer. but thats ok i think
<asac> jtv: do the deltas contain the en-US.xpi's ?
<asac> or are they still missing there?
<jtv> asac: if they were missing before, I guess they still are.  Didn't know that was an issue.
<asac> jtv: i didnt know either. just assumed that it was an issue ;)
<asac> if the missing en-US.xpi were something else then it probably is not
<asac> i will look later today
<asac> jtv: thanks so far!
 * asac reboots ;)
 * jtv waves at asac
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: update on LP bug #239952. The mozilla bug #444440 patch (v3) doesn't solve the issue, in fact, it makes it more confusing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in xulrunner-1.9 "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444440 in File Handling "Unexpected application launched when $HOME/.mailcap contains an entry for the handled mime type" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444440
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: opk thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll rework it so it can deal with both issues and post the update to the mozilla bug with the reasons for combining
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: hmm
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: ok.
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: let me know when you have upped the tested patch. please try to reproduce and verify that the initial issue is still fixed
<IntuitiveNipple> indeed :)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: oh. could you attach a patch on top of the v3 patch?
<asac> and a combined if you really want
<IntuitiveNipple> Well the v3 patch is bad so best to rework it, it hasn't been accepted yet
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm about to post a regression update to 444440 so they know
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: problem is that i am also responsible for security uploads in debian and the debian xulrunner maintainer who did that patch doesnt use a patch system
<asac> so if the patch that he applied lands in a modified way i will have issues doing the security update
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: but well. in the end i dont mind
<asac> i already stepped down from xulrunner security releases because the maintainer doesnt have a path system anymore
<asac> so go ahead
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, well I'll do it both ways then :)
<IntuitiveNipple> get it working properly first, based on that patch, then produce a clean patch for upstream and a patch-on-patch for debian/ubuntu ?
<IntuitiveNipple> If the canonical sysadmins would get off their fannies and simply correct the Content-Type settings in apache/zope, we'd be happy!
<pmatulis> asac: weird stuff, after reproducing the "bug" 6 consecutive times, another 4 consecutive times do *not* exhibit it
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: the solution to the LP bug is simply to 'remember' the helper chosen by the user, and use it in nsMIMEInfoBase/nsMIMEInfoUnix. From your knowledge of the code, do you foresee any issues if I implement it so that the 'chosen' helper is passed through to them, rather than them figuring out which to use independently? (thinking, make the system-default case the same as the user-chosen rather than rely on flags and duplicating t
<IntuitiveNipple> he same discovery technique as the helper-chooser dialog)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: cant tell without actually looking at the patch
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: sounds like its reasonable, but if it changes order/preference it might cause other issues
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... don't worry about it... was just trying to avoid myself doing something counter to the intention of the original code :)
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: well. the original code is buggy
<IntuitiveNipple> It does seem daft though, asking the user to confirm the helper and then, later when the download is complete, using a totally different method to determine the helper :)
<asac> so most likely a cleanup is needed. however, i cant forsee what upstream thinks. they sometimes have wierd attitudes
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: if thats the case then it needs to be fixed
<IntuitiveNipple> Let me be clear then - that v3 patch is in debian already (and presumably going to land in ubuntu) ?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: as long as the initial helper selection still uses the mailcap/gnomevfs/user-pref way it should be fine
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: no
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: nothing that is in debian gets to ubuntu usually
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: because the debian maintainer does a good job of hiding his patches and i dont bother to run after him
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: agreed, my idea is to just propagate the initial choice (whether it be 'user' or 'default').
<IntuitiveNipple> I see... okay, that makes sense then
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: so whatever you develop i will look at and if thats good get that into upstream
<asac> and into ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah.. so I'll work from upstream and worry about that v3 patch later then
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: dont worry about that patch. if it also fixes the issue v3 addresses its fine
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks... I'l let you know when the new patch is done.
<asac> but not needed
<asac> the issue you are after is more important
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: you could look at debian changelog
<asac> maybe he already has a patch for that
<asac> which we didnt find in bugzilla
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: right, will do
<asac> i somehow doubt that he didnt see this bug
<asac> while he worked on the other
 * IntuitiveNipple thinks to himself, why would someone not use a patch system!?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: because he wants to stop ubuntu leeching on him
<IntuitiveNipple> (rhetorical question, no answer required!)
<asac> i dont bother ...e xcept that he kills the ability for me to provide security support in debian
<asac> which de-facto means that debian will have no security support
<IntuitiveNipple> kinda defeats the purpose of open-source really, doesn't it?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: well. his pov is probably that ubuntu does the same :)
<asac> for all the other packages
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: his official argument is that he can better do it in git
<asac> which is a private git unfortunately
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: and even then its completely unfeasible as long as you dont maintain topic-branches per patch
<asac> mozilla accumulates a bunch of patches that interleave
<asac> and figuring out later where you did a merge error is cumbersome
<asac> but well
<asac> i accepted that its that way ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, yes, I agree with the git statement (I important all source packages into git locally) *but* I use it to create the debian patches, by working in a test branch and then simply creating the debian patch with git-diff master >debian/patches/lpxxxxx.patch :)
<IntuitiveNipple> s/I important/I import/
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: git is ok if the package will have no long-lasting patches
<asac> e.g. you can develop in git, even commit there
<asac> as long as  either thats just a few patches or you submit it upstream and can backout on next sync
<asac> but thats usualyl not the case. especially when the security-backports happen
<IntuitiveNipple> I do all patching outside of master, as debian/patches/* - git actually makes the process easier!
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: thats good ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> also means I can cherry-pick commits or individual files from commits, really easily
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: i use topic branches for "large" feature patches
<asac> otherwise i just use quilt
<IntuitiveNipple> I generally do a git-reset --soft HEAD^; edit; git-commit -a -C ORIG_HEAD; build_test process and when it works I do git-checkout debian-package (the branch), git-diff master..lpXXXXXX >debian/patches/lpXXXXXX.patch ...
<IntuitiveNipple> and then update changelog and the patch control file, whatever system it uses, and then commit to the debian-package branch
<IntuitiveNipple> makes debugging a wide variety of packages much easier, especially when it is over an extended time-period and I'm liable to forget what was going on
<IntuitiveNipple> right, I'll stop bothering you until the patch is ready! I'm back off to slave over the soldering iron :)
<hateball> Hello... I can see that status is undecided for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/230011 but is there any chance a fix will be out soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230011 in firefox "[HARDY] Firefox print failure, default papersize erroneously Letter in German install" [Undecided,New]
<hateball> Actually... it's all Non-US installs
<asac> fta_: Jazzva: there?
<Jazzva> asac, yep
<asac> fta_: Jazzva: after name discussion and a few more roundtrips we came to abrowser :)
<Jazzva> good enough :)
<asac> fta_: Jazzva: unless someone has any real objections i would take it ;)
<asac> most likely we wont find anything better :(
<Jazzva> well... maybe a-browser would be more readable
<Jazzva> though, i'm still voting for u-browser :)
<asac> Jazzva: this was turned down because of ubuntu
<Jazzva> ah.. ok
<asac> dbrowser was turned down because of debian
<asac> even though ubrowser could mean unbranded browser and dbrowser "debranded"
<asac> but well
<Jazzva> stripped-browser :)
<asac> ok. so no real objection from you ;)
<Jazzva> nope :)
<asac> kgoetz: ^^
<Jazzva> btw, my provider decided to double d/u speed today :). 2048/256 at the moment :)
<Jazzva> == faster pushes to bzr ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, i cant think of a better name, if that helps ;) (so, no objection from me)
 * Kamping_Kaiser -> bed
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: night
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> asac, so it's official name?
<asac> Jazzva: most likely. I am waiting for fta as well
<Jazzva> mhm... i'll twitter it ;)
<asac> Jazzva: if you blog or do anything about it, better wait till its final
<asac> and get the facts right ;)
<Jazzva> sure :)
<asac> dont make it appear that we "rename" firefox
<Jazzva> that's why I asked...
<asac> its just that we provide a branding package
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 10 2008, 15:26:14 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Mobile Team in 20 hours 33 minutes
<armin76> asac: tested tracemonkey?
<asac> no not yet
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 10 2008, 15:28:09 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Mobile Team in 20 hours 31 minutes
<asac> sorry. i am in meeting and unsure whether i am disconnected ;)
<asac> so i use this as a ping :)
 * armin76 kicks asac 
 * armin76 kicks asac 
<asac> armin76: you could also be my pingee
<asac> ;)
 * armin76 kicks asac 
<asac> armin76: ping
<asac> hehe
<armin76> bumb
<fta2> asac, ok for me too
<asac> cool
<asac> then we all the votes we need - finally :/
<armin76> asac: bumb
<asac> fta2: maybe https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/243130 is your lcd issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243130 in fontconfig ""/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : lcdfilterlegacy" [Low,Confirmed]
<asac> but most likely its not
<fta2> asac, it's kind of old
<fta2> no it's not the one. the current problem is within cairo, lcd filter regressed upstream compared to our patch
<asac> ok ... off travelling  bbiw
<Jazzva> fta_, one telecommunication question... any good advice how to remember/learn all those error probabilities? :)
<fta> Jazzva, hm, what ?
<Jazzva> fta, for example probability of wrongly transmitted bit, or energy of noise, or ... something like that... :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-11
<kgoetz> hi all.
<asac> Jazzva: i got a fail to build mail about foxyproxy?
<asac> whats going on?
<asac> didnt that ever build?
<asac> and nobody complained?
<asac> debian bug 497491
<ubottu> Debian bug 497491 in icedove "icedove: Icedove inappropriately sets file-/MIME-type associations in .desktop database" [Critical,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/497491
<Jazzva> asac, I think we talked about that a month ago. It failed back then too, and I think that you pushed 2.7.5-0ubuntu2
<Jazzva> I'll check if you did
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu/+merge/586
<Jazzva> Hmm, I thought that you merged that :)
<Jazzva> hmm, you did
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu
<Jazzva>  By  Alexander Sack  on 2008-07-29    * RELEASE 2.7.5-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/intrepid
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> Jazzva: maybe it was just late coming mail then?
<asac> (it was about ubuntu1)
<Jazzva> Maybe
<asac> Jazzva: oh
<asac> ubuntu2 wasnt uploaded ;)
<Jazzva> but then again, -0ubuntu2 isn't showing
<Jazzva> ah :)
<Volans> back
<Jazzva> Volans, welcome back
<Volans> Hi Jazzva :)
<Jazzva> asac, when will abrowser be included in ubuntu? Jaunty? Or Intrepid?
<asac> Jazzva: uploaded
<asac> Jazzva: next upload
<Jazzva> asac, thanks :)
<asac> all is done in the branch. i just need to rename everything to abrowser now :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok abrowser-brnading uploaded to mt archive
<asac> hmm without orig ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)... off to get smokes
<asac> ok reuploding
<asac> hmm ... the orig was already there as it seems
<asac> anyway ... should be building now
 * asac preparing for lunch
<asac> Jazzva: ok the i386 build finished for intrepid
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> could you test whether it works nicely for you?
<asac> the idea is to install abrowser -> you get the abrowser branding
<asac> if you then install "firefox" .... you ge tthe firefox brandin
<asac> if you have firefox installed and just upgrade you should still have firefox branding
<Jazzva> asac, ok
<Jazzva> so, to remove firefox and get abrowser?
<asac> Jazzva: just install apt-get install abrowser
<asac> that hsould do the trick
<Jazzva> asac, abrowser is not showing in mt ppa...
<Jazzva> ah, it's in firefox-3.0
<Jazzva> ok, it's here now... when I was updating sources, it fetched the old list
<Jazzva> asac, seems the menu entry for A Browser is wrong
<Jazzva> it says it can't run webbrowser command
<Jazzva> maybe it should be abrowser? :)
<armin76> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 11 2008, 13:11:30 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Java in 48 minutes
<Jazzva> asac, menu entry says "A Browser"... title bar says "Web Browser"
<asac> Jazzva: right. makes sense
<asac> Jazzva: icons ?
<Jazzva> icons are ok
<Jazzva> neonish light-blue glob
<Jazzva> *globe
<Jazzva> though, it uses the mozilla globe when you go to help -> about -> credits
<Jazzva> and, afaics, the rest of the icons are taken from gnome theme.
<Jazzva> ok, lunch. see you later
<Jazzva> back
<asac> Jazzva: ok. the .desktop thing is still broken
<asac> e.g the menu
<Jazzva> asac, why don't you just change the call to abrowser?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: in .destkop?
<asac> thats the idea
<Jazzva> mhm
<asac> its just that i forgot it
<Jazzva> ok, that's what I did locally
<Jazzva> oh, ok :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok committed and uploaded a new version to ppa
<Jazzva> yay :)
<Jazzva> I'll upgrade it, once it's built
<asac> Jazzva: have you tried to switch back and forward?
<asac> e.g. install firefox, then install abrowser?
<Jazzva> well, I had firefox, then installed abrowser
<Jazzva> Now I have it it, and firefox is missing
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> I mean, it's menu entyr
<Jazzva> *entry
<asac> yes
<asac> thats expected
<asac> you should have A Browser in the menu ;)
<Jazzva> I have it :)
<asac> this is strange. i use the same .desktop file name for both
<asac> but still when i put the menuentry into the gnome panel
<asac> it doesnt change
<asac> it sticks to whatever pic and command was used in the old thing
<Jazzva> it doesn't?
<Jazzva> well, it changed for me
<asac> no.
<Jazzva> from Fx -> A Browser
<asac> Jazzva: the menu entry or a quick starter?
<Jazzva> menu entry
<asac> Jazzva: yes that works
<asac> but the quick start icon in the panel doesnt
<Jazzva> hmm
<Jazzva> maybe it needs to be reloaded
<Jazzva> killall gnome-panel
<Jazzva> and let's see what will happen
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> indeed
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> hmm
<asac> Jazzva: ok so in .postinst -> killall gnome-panel ;)
<Jazzva> it has a different icon (the A Browser's globe)
<Jazzva> but the title still says Firefox Web Browser
<asac> it does?
<Jazzva> maybe I manually added it...
<Jazzva> I mean, the title
<asac> Jazzva: if you manually modify it it will stick
<asac> maybe dump it and create a new fresh one
<Jazzva> right... that's probably why it didn't change
<asac> by dragging from menu or something
<Jazzva> yeah.. I'll do that, when I go back to firefox, to see if it will change when I switch to a-browser
<asac> good thing about the name is that it will appear on top of the menu ;)
<asac> err at the top ;)
<Jazzva> yep :)
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45821/
<Jazzva> switching to firefox, just a sec ;)
<asac> i wonder if korean folks will feel offended ;)
<Jazzva> oh, yay... my gnome-panel is not reloading :)
<asac> Jazzva: for me the first time it took a long time
<asac> but then became snappy ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I don't really know korean
<Jazzva> why would they be offended? :)
<asac> becuase i just added a "A " in front of whatever i think means "Web Browser"
<Jazzva> aha :)
<Jazzva> noticed
 * asac goes to New bugs processing for NM :(
<Jazzva> asac, what's the current version of abrowser?
<Jazzva> 0ubuntu2~mt1?
<Jazzva> nope, ~mt2
<asac> Jazzva: mt2
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> oh, great. now I'm left without the terminal and gnome panel...
<Jazzva> ok, panel is back :)
 * armin76 waves to panel
<asac> armin76: killall gnome-panel
<Jazzva> asac, how about using strict versioning in debian/control for abrowser and abrowser-3.0-branding
<Jazzva> ?
<Jazzva> I just upgraded abrowser, but it didn't upgrade abrowser-3.0-branding
<Jazzva> hmm... it seems it doesn't update the quick start icon
<Jazzva> I deleted the old one, and put a new one, that I dragged from the menu
<asac> bug #260055
<ubottu> Bug 260055 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/260055 is private
<asac> hmm
<asac> Jazzva: huh?
<Jazzva> installed abrowser after that, killed gnome panel, restarted it, the icon changed, but it still says Firefox Web Browser
<asac> Jazzva: why didnt it upgrade -branding?
<Jazzva> dunno...
<asac> anyway .. its uploaded ;)
<Jazzva> I did apt-get install abrowser, and it downloaded it
<Jazzva> and after that a-g install abrowser-3.0-branding
<asac> let me check i the binaries are built
<asac> (they are NEW)
<Jazzva> that's ~mt2?
<asac> Jazzva: no its bumped
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: ok. pitti will proces them tomorrow
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: you sure -branding doesnt upgrade to mt2 for you?
<Jazzva> asac, I did it manually
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/45847/
<Jazzva> that's the output
<pmatulis> asac: hi again, so the FF3/NFS issue is back on the table.  please advise
<asac> Jazzva: ok. thats ok. i thought it didnt upgrade when running "upgrade"
<asac> pmatulis: are you in the state where you cannot connect to the places.sqlite DB?
<Jazzva> asac, oh... ok
<Jazzva> asac, wouldn't it be safer with strict versioning :)?
<asac> Jazzva: there is no risk ;)
<Jazzva> asac, ok
<asac> so it cant be safer ;)
<asac> mbrowser is just a meta package with nothing in it
<asac> abrowser ;)
<Jazzva> ah
<pmatulis> asac: from a working system (as well as a broken one) the .tables command shows 'database is locked'.  do you have a specific test for me?
<asac> pmatulis: so it isnt different on a broken and working system?
<pmatulis> asac: that's right
<asac> (both when browser is closed)
<pmatulis> asac: one sec
<asac> pmatulis: it should be reasonable that the database is locked when browser is running
<asac> what would be a problem is when database is locked while browser isnt running
<pmatulis> asac: right
<asac> which i understood is the case for nfs cold boot
<asac> is that really the case?
<pmatulis> asac: locked on broken
<Lns> asac: how goes it?
<asac> pmatulis: locked=logged?
<asac> Lns: if someone asks like this i always have the feeling that it wont get better ;)
<pmatulis> asac: on working it does not connect ('encrypted or not a database')
<asac> pmatulis: ok. thats when browser is not running?
<pmatulis> asac: on broken, i connect but the .tables command gives 'database is locked'
<pmatulis> asac: yes, not running
<Lns> asac: lol... just checking in with you regarding what we discussed last week regarding Firefox 3.01 in Ubuntu/LTSP, and the slowness/lockup issues I've (and others) have been experiencing.. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453704
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453704 in General "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> pmatulis: do you use sqlite3? i think i saw that "encrypted" error when trying sqlite (aka v2)
<pmatulis> asac: i'm on hardy, it's sqlite3
<pmatulis> asac: but my broken system is intrepid
<asac> pmatulis: hardy also has sqlite (aka 2)
<pmatulis> asac: yes, just saw that
<asac> pmatulis: $ sqlite places.sqlite
<asac> Unable to open database "places.sqlite": file is encrypted or is not a database
<asac> asac@tinya:~/.mozilla/firefox/8bil8cfx.default$ sqlite3 places.sqlite
<asac> SQLite version 3.4.2
<asac> pmatulis: so please try sqlite3 ;)
<pmatulis> asac: ah
<asac> Enter ".help" for instructions
<asac> sqlite> asac@tinya:~/.mozilla/firefox/8bil8cfx.default$
<asac> pmatulis: ok. so i assume that the problem really is that its locked
<asac> on broken system ... but not on working system (when ffox is not running for both)
<pmatulis> asac: now with sqlite3 on both systems i get same output
<pmatulis> asac: no difference
<asac> pmatulis: what exactly?
<asac> "Datbase locked" ?
<pmatulis> asac: .tables command gives 10 tables (moz_anno_attributes, moz.....)
<asac> pmatulis: and are you positive that firefox is still broken now?
<pmatulis> asac: on broken, i lost all toolbar bookmarks and back/forward buttons
<asac> pmatulis: ok. but when stopping firefox, moving places.sqlite3 away and then back to that location and starting firefox again cures you?
<pmatulis> asac: stand by
<pmatulis> asac: yes
<asac> pmatulis: really?
<pmatulis> asac: yes
<asac> pmatulis: hmm. what i would find interesting is whether the size of that file changed
<asac> from before and after
<asac> but you probably cannot test that quickly?
<pmatulis> asac: stand by for cold boot and cure?
<asac> pmatulis: let me test something
<asac> hmm i managed to get the db into a "locked" state
<asac> but then i wanted to see if that reproduces it
<asac> but now i cant get that into that state anymore
<pmatulis> asac: nope, no change in file at all
<pmatulis> asac: but cure works again
<asac> pmatulis: good.
<asac> pmatulis: i am still thinking that its a lock causing this
<asac> which is done on a filesystem basis and moving back and forth resolves that
<asac> now i am trying to get my database in such a state ;)
<pmatulis> asac: pop up an nfs share!
<pmatulis> asac: i think my previous results became inconsistent b/c my nfs share wasn't set up properly (uid mapping problem)
<asac> pmatulis: well. for you the db isnt even locked?
<asac> (when using sqlite3)?
<pmatulis> asac: wasn't before, trying again
<pmatulis> asac: note that i still have to go through the profile locking barrier
<pmatulis> asac: by removing .parentlock and .lock
<pmatulis> asac: not even looking at that (not sure if it's related)
 * asac  currently reading http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Storage#SQLite_Locking
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so begin EXCLUSIVE;
<asac> in sqlite3 will put the db into a locked state
<pmatulis> asac: this time the DB is locked (?)
<asac> pmatulis: ok. but ffox isnt running?
<pmatulis> asac: correct
<asac> pmatulis: ok. now what we would need to know if there is a way to forcefully release a flock
<asac> which i think is on that file
<asac> (if you dont get "database locked" firefox probably adoesnt have an exclusive lock, but a shared one)
<pmatulis> asac: you want me to try something else?
<asac> pmatulis: i am out for 1h or so cu later
<pmatulis> asac: do you want me to open a bug for this or not?
<bdmurray> asac: around?
<asac> bdmurray: one sec
<asac> bdmurray: so... go ahead ;)
<bdmurray> bug 216354 looks like a dup of bug 204631 - I was planning on merging them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216354 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216354
<ubottu> Bug 204631 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/204631 is private
<bdmurray> and making that one not private
<asac> bdmurray: yeah. also maybe remove the [] brackets around master
<asac> launchpad doesnt find MASTER if they are in brackets (anymore)
<bdmurray> that's really neat
<bdmurray> asac: where did you notice that search feature?
<asac> bdmurray: hmm. works better now
<asac> strange
<bdmurray> hmm, and I already changed it - oh well
<asac> bdmurray: not a problem :) ... as long as it shows up when searching for MASTER its fine imo
<bdmurray> asac: bug 216496 and bug 263749 also seem to be dups should the newer one be used as the master?
<ubottu> Bug 216496 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/216496 is private
<ubottu> Bug 263749 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/263749 is private
<asac> bdmurray: imo. there is no need to re-master bug-clusters :)
<asac> so keep the original main bug
<asac> if there is valuable info it might be worth pasting that into the main bug
<bdmurray> neither has any dups and the newer one is about the 8.10 package
<bdmurray> whoops, I guess the older one has one dupe
<asac> yeah. whatever bug has less dups becomes a child bug imo
<bdmurray> right, I'll just add the version from the 8.10 bug into the parent
<asac> bdmurray: is there any hint about how to reproduce them?
<asac> bdmurray: hmm
<asac> 263749 is a reall old bug
<asac> i mean a dupe of a old bug
<asac> look for gtk_style_realize
<bdmurray> in firefox maybe and not firefox-3.0 maybe?
<asac> bdmurray: yeah in firefox
<asac> oh dear
<asac> launchpad search again :)
<asac> bdmurray: 88011
<asac> 88011
<asac> 91054
<asac> 114943
<asac> 70875
<asac> 74252
<asac> hmm ... i am sure we had a master with 200+ dupes
<asac> where is it?
<bdmurray> maybe 72018?
<asac> bug 72018?
<asac> bug 72018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 72018 in xulrunner-1.9 "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] [@nsFilePicker::Show]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> ah yeah
<asac> bdmurray: ok (variant)
<asac> was the left over bug
<asac> which i set to "wont fix"
<asac> because i didnt get more dupes
<asac> bdmurray: so if the traces are similar we should reopen that one
<bdmurray> They look similar to me.
<asac> bdmurray: i dont mind
<asac> we can also make a new master for ffox 3
<bdmurray> the dups talk about gtk_style_realize, gtk_style_attach and gtk_widget_set_style_internal which all match
<asac> tse
<asac> bdmurray: so which ffox 3 bugs are candidates for dupes?
<asac> oh got you
<bdmurray> bug 216496 and its dups
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216496 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216496
<asac> bdmurray: ok. i dont mind what you do with them
<asac> they are certainly confirmed
<asac> but i get the feeling that this is a whole class of crashes
<asac> and most likely its different to the one we had in ffox 2
<asac> too bad that we have no clue how to repro
<asac> iirc, this crash class happens when there is a dangling window for an already freed widget
<asac> or was it the other way around
<asac> hmm
<Lns> asac: This isn't a dupe, but I was wondering if you had time to work on this bug with me: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453704
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 453704 in General "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> Lns: did you get feedback from ogra?
<Lns> asac: no i didn't, was he notified of it?
<asac> Lns: didnt i send you to him?
<Lns> asac: nope..you told me to catch up with you the next day re: it
<asac> yeah. ok
<Lns> and my wife had our baby that day...so...i wasn't too available until now
<asac> you should remember me earlier
<asac> he is again gone for today
<asac> ;)
<asac> Lns: ah ok
<Lns> heh.. ok =) so did you talk with him at all about it?
<asac> no
<asac> Lns: maybe ill remember when i see him chatting tomorrow
<asac> Lns: its easier to open a bug in launchpad
<asac> and subscribe him there i think
<Lns> I'll do that
<Lns> (open a bug)
<asac> do you have a bug?
<Lns> just in bugzilla
<asac> yes. subscribe me too
<asac> asac
<asac> and ogra
<Lns> ok, np
 * Lns didn't know you could subscribe other people
<asac> that mail will end up in a high prio mailbox then
<asac> you can on the side there is an action
<asac> "subscribe someone else"
<Lns> nice. ok i'm on it. thanks =)
<asac> welcome
<asac> bdmurray: where is the latest bug graph for ffox 3?
<Lns> asac: i did sub to this bug, thinking it might be related..any thoughts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/229745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229745 in xulrunner-1.9 "after fix for #215728 - Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite still causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O (the 2nd)" [High,In progress]
<asac> Lns: well. thats still a problem and it causes IO
<asac> Lns: if you dont have a high IO load
<asac> then its not the problem most likely
<asac> or is that IO load you are seeing?
<Lns> asac: well i haven't checked IO, but 35 people jumping on FF at the same time would definitely cause blockage...
<Lns> well, the CPU definitely pegs out, even with just a few users jumping on
<asac> Lns:  that problem doesnt start right on startup from what i know
<Lns> sitting idle will still cause single procs to consume 30-60% cpu
<asac> its something that gets worth over time
<Lns> ok
<Lns> maybe 2 separate things
<asac> worse ;)
<asac> Lns: for you disabling that malware thing helps?
<Lns> asac: I think it did help, but there are still issues. I did get some reports that after "a couple of minutes" firefox will launch - some after getting the "Firefox is already running" error and trying again
<Lns> It seems to have just made it a bit more bearable (but still not acceptable to wait 2-4 minutes for it to launch)
<asac> the firefox already running error sounds wierd
<asac> but i think i already said that
<asac> sounds more like a wierd X11 issue
<asac> at least if those are different unix-users with different home directories
<asac> Lns: anyway. i would suggest to open a new bug anyway. if its a dupe we can still merge it into another bug
<Lns> asac: ok, i'll do that. Yeah, I really thought it was weird too (the error). It really shouldn't be happening, as they are all different users w/different homedirs.
<asac> Lns: firefox looks for locks in profile dir
<asac> Lns: it also tries to contact a running X window
<asac> Lns: so if X desktops are somehow shared this might cause confusion
<Lns> asac: yeah, someone mentioned that in an LTSP list - check this out
<Lns> asac: http://pastebin.com/m7386054d
<asac> Lns: by coincident i looked at that locking code today
<Lns> ooo, fresh on the noggin ;)
<Lns> any ideas?
<Lns> I find it weird that it uses 127.0.0.1, which may or may not conflict with it looking at the server vs. thin-client
<Lns> depending on the code I guess
<asac> Lns: that symbolic link just allows users of the same profile to obtain a lock
<asac> on filesystems that dont have native locking support
<asac> Lns: can you look if .parentlock is also a symlink?
<Lns> I can see if i can find any on my own system, although i'm not experiencing this problem
<Lns> nope - -rw-r--r-- 1 jerickson jerickson        0 2008-09-10 14:28 .parentlock
<Lns> lrwxrwxrwx 1 jerickson jerickson       15 2008-09-10 14:28 lock -> 127.0.1.1:+3887
<Lns> jerickson@Fibonacci:~/.mozilla/firefox/5rwscmny.default$ file lock
<Lns> lock: broken symbolic link to `127.0.1.1:+3887'
<asac> Lns: the link means: lock owned by process 3887 on host with IP 127.0.1.1
<Lns> asac: oh ok.
<asac> as long as users use different home dirs (and thus profiles) this shouldnt cause any issues
<Lns> ok. Which they definitely do.
<asac> Lns: hmm. maybe that lock file is left over from last run?
<Lns> I'm wondering where I can trace the activity when users start up firefox - the "firefox" process isn't descriptive enough.
<Lns> asac: possibly.. i can't say for sure since i wasn't troubleshooting it myself, just got word from other techs. They really don't know a whole lot, and 9-13 year old students are the users.
<asac> Lns: ok. file the bug, get ogra subscribed who should know about other ltsp installs
<Lns> I could sweep all dirs of the locks, but that just seems like a hack, because if even if it happens only when firefox crashes after trying to launch after 2-4 minutes, ...
<Lns> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-12
<Lns> asac: just created, subbed you (you'll prolly get an e-mail)
<Lns> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/269188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269188 in firefox "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Undecided,New]
<Lns> asac: how do you triage this bug ? I have a bugzilla bug open for firefox as well.
<Lns> sorry if it's OT
<Lns> asac: bah, nm :)
<Lns> wow filing bugs is FUN! =)
<Lns> I feel all productive and stuff.
<asac> found the "upstream" feature?
<Lns> yep =) I was looking for "triage"
<asac> ah ;)
<Lns> asac: do you think it'd be worth it to file a bug for firefox regarding multi-user fixes (such as the fact that every single user downloads anti-phishing/malware files from google.com ) ?
<Lns> It seems so badly coded to NOT have an alternative when > 1 user is on a single machine. ~20mb files per user/profile, bandwidth hogging, all that...
<Lns> night, all
<asac> bug 267761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267761 in linux "Wireless on Atheros 5212/5213 drops often, is slow, and ath5k_pci consumes large amounts of CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267761
<asac> fta: Jazzva: ok. now that abrowser is in, we should review all those extensions/plugins that have a depends on firefox
<asac> those need firefox | abrowser
<Volans> asac: I don't have follow your work... but abrowser what is?
<gnomefreak> i was thinking midbrowser but i dont think that anymore
<gnomefreak> i here working on shit so if i fail to answer that is why
<gnomefreak> blacklist prism54??? unless p54pci is used instead?
<asac> hehe
<asac> Volans: try. apt-get install abrowser
<gnomefreak> didnt think prism needed pci for anything
<asac> Volans: it pulls in abrowser-3.0-branding
<asac> and removes firefox-3.0-branding
<asac> Volans: so: its a package that allows you to use firefox, but with a free branding
<gnomefreak> its not in intrepid
<Volans> same as debian in practice
<asac> gnomefreak: it is
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe it takes a few more our
<asac> Volans: no
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ show abrowser
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package abrowser
<asac> Volans: in practice its different
<asac> Volans: we provide branding packages
<asac> Volans: and by default still have default
<asac> gnomefreak: it was binary NEWed 30 minutes ago or so
<Volans> yes of course, with abrowser firefox seems the same of debian I would mean ;)
<asac> next publisher run it should be there
<gnomefreak> oh ok i look later than thanks
<gnomefreak> now to find my glasses
<asac> Volans: well. abrowser explicitly doesnt try to introduce new marks
<asac> Volans: so we dont use "iceweasel"
<asac> the marks just read "Web Browser"
<Volans> ok, clear!
<Volans> so we have to put firefox | abrowser in debian/control
<Volans> for every extension or theme?
 * Volans away for lunch... see you later, I leave open due to iwl3945 kernel module bug, I can't suspend :)
<pmatulis> asac: now online for any testing...
<asac> pmatulis: ok. when you boot. what does cat /proc/locks give you?
<asac> pmatulis: also ... plese show me what "mount" shows you for the home partition
<pmatulis> asac: broken state for /proc/locks?
<pmatulis> asac: mount -> <IP>:<share> on <mnt pt> type nfs (rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,addr=<IP>)
<asac> pmatulis: he?
<asac> cat /proc/locks
<asac> do you get an error?
<pmatulis> no error
<asac> pmatulis: what do you get?
<pmatulis> i want to know if you want it when ff is busted
<pmatulis> or no difference?
<pmatulis> anyways, for the record, ff is broken now
<pmatulis> POSIX ADVISORY WRITE 5961 <time> 0 EOF
<pmatulis> 3 other lines like that
<asac> pmatulis: 5961 is the pid
<asac> check if all pids listed have a process
<asac> or if there is alock without a process
<pmatulis> 2nd line is FLOCK instead of POSIX (sorry, no irc on this laptop)
<pmatulis> no, all lines have a PID
<asac> pmatulis: its better to past to  paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> pmatulis: the questin is not if all lines have a process
<asac> the question is if all those pids are actually running ;)
<asac> pmatulis: please paste ;)
<asac> pmatulis: <time> is not time
<asac> its an inode
<pmatulis> ok
<asac> e.g. it identifies the locked file
<pmatulis> confirm that FLOCK line PID is not running
<asac> ok. check whether that file is on the nfs parition
<asac> pmatulis: PASTE ;)
<asac> pmatulis: the number is xx:xx:xxxxxx
<asac> the first two xx are "major" and "minor" partition
<pmatulis> asac: 00:11:14547
<asac> pmatulis: what kernel is the server running?
<pmatulis> asac: 2.6.24-19
<asac> pmatulis: is :11: the minor device id of your nfs partition?
<pmatulis> asac: ah the server, wait
<pmatulis> asac: 2.6.24-19-server
<asac> ok
 * Volans back
<asac> pmatulis: ls -l on the .parentlock and on the .lock please
<asac> err lock
<asac> (in the moz profile)
<pmatulis> asac: lock -> 127.0.0.1:+6708
<asac> pmatulis: is that process running? e.g. 6708?
<pmatulis> asac: yes, it's ff
<asac> pmatulis: but ffox isnt running?
<pmatulis> asac: sorry, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<pmatulis> asac: yes, it's running, broken
<asac> pmatulis: hmm. ok, but you forced the start right?
<asac> pmatulis: lets get to the initial state where firefox doesnt start at all
<pmatulis> asac: i didn't remove the profile locks this time (usually i do need to)
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe that was luck. next time it doesnt start
<asac> lets check whether that process id is in use
<pmatulis> cold boot now?
<asac> pmatulis: no. we can look later at that
<pmatulis> k
<asac> pmatulis: so if you stop firefox do you still have the FLOCK without the process running?
<pmatulis> asac: yes
<asac> pmatulis: ok
<asac> pmatulis: do this please:
<asac> ls -i on the lock .parentlock and places.sqlite and its -journal
<asac> please paste ;)
<pmatulis_test> hi
<asac> hi pmatulis
<asac> good
<pmatulis_test> 1990816 .parentlock
<fta> Jazzva, the solar theme files were created with Adobe illustrator :P
<pmatulis_test> 1990834 places.sqlite
<pmatulis_test> 1990880 places.sqlite-journal
<asac> pmatulis: ok and plesae paste the complete output of cat /proc/locks
<asac> pmatulis: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pmatulis_test> but ff is broken
<asac> pmatulis: use some other browser
<asac> pmatulis: midri
<asac> midori ;)
<asac> its tiny and based on webkit
<pmatulis> why not here in irc
<asac> pmatulis: because pasting in irc is bad and harder to read
<asac> and harder to link in case we want to make a bug
<asac> and so on
<asac> and i can keep pastes open in browser, while here it scrolls away and i have to look back ;)
<pmatulis> k, installing midori now...
<pmatulis_test> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46181/
<asac> thats bad
<asac> that numbers above dont match any there
<asac> pmatulis: lets check whether ther FLOCK thing (without running process) is from nfs partition
<asac> pmatulis: can you go to your home in a console and run:
<asac> touch testlock; flock testlock bash
<asac> that should bring you to a bash prompt
<asac> there please do:
<asac> ls -i testlock
<asac> cat /proc/locks
<asac> pmatulis: what do you get?
<pmatulis_test> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46184
<asac> pmatulis: which pid didnt have a process running?
<pmatulis> asac: 5723
<asac> pmatulis: ok but the 5710 has?
<asac> pmatulis: run a find / -inum 14547
<asac> err
<asac> pmatulis: run a sudo find / -inum 14547
<asac> that will take some time
<pmatulis> asac: yes, 5710 does
<asac> but it will allow us to search for the file with that inum
<asac> and see if thats a red herring
<pmatulis> that's /var/run/cron.pid
<pmatulis> that's /var/run/crond.pid
<asac> pmatulis: fwiw, is the places -journal empty?
<asac> ok
<asac> so its a red herring
<pmatulis> no, not empty
<asac> so moving places.sqlite away and back helps right?
<asac> how about removing the -journal?
<asac> instead of moving back and forward
<pmatulis> huh, which one you want me to try?
<asac> pmatulis: you confirmed multiple times that places.sqlite was enough to move away
<asac> so i suggest to remove places journal
<pmatulis> ok
<asac> unlikely thats a different file when moving places back and forth helps
<pmatulis> nope, no good
<asac> pmatulis: can you try use a firefox downloaded from mozilla?
<asac> and see if they have the same issue?
<asac> (you proably need to start with a fresh profile=
<asac> )
<asac> to eliminate any side-effects
<asac> pmatulis: i ask that because they might have a slightly different sqlite version
<asac> pmatulis: and because we could verify that there is no lock ... its defintly something wierd in sqlite
<asac> (which appears to repair itself when it gets moved back and forth)
<asac> pmatulis: or do you loose any bookmarks or such when doing the cure?
<pmatulis> no loss of bookmarks
<asac> pmatulis: try mozilla firefox binary then please
<asac> if that doesnt help, ill need to setup nfs here and talk to upstream places developers
<Jazzva> fta, meaning? :)
<fta> made by non-free tools
<pmatulis> asac: downloads in this midori tries to display it in a page, copying link and using wget gets me the windows version (?)
<Jazzva> fta, they're still nice :)... Is there some license restriction?
<fta> donno, i just think it's too bad
<asac> pmatulis: feel free to cure
<asac> pmatulis: with mozilla build we need to start with fresh profile anyway
<Jazzva> fta, to make a wallpaper for free software with non-free tools?
<fta> yes
<pmatulis> asac: right
<asac> Jazzva: the tools arent the biggest problem. its important what format is used
<asac> if thats a proprietary source format then its in theory not even suitable for ubuntu
 * asac has no context ;)
<fta> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIINIParserFactory.createINIParser]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js :: getLocale :: line 508"  data: no]
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js
<fta> Line: 508
<Jazzva> fta, it does sound a little bad...
<asac> fta: broken langpacks?
<asac> hm 1.9.1 unlikely to be new ;)
<asac> fta: missing pref file?
<asac>  only get into the Hash provided by get_secrets (not
<asac> setting).
<asac> oops
<asac> PREF_PARTNER_BRANCH
<asac> PREF_APP_UPDATE_CHANNEL
<asac> i would bet on pARTNER_BRANCH not being configured in some properties
<asac> or maybe you miss a _new_ properties file
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> compare doesn't report anything
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17463847/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.firefox-3.1_3.1~b1~hg20080909r19012%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17463046/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b1~hg20080909r19012%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46197/
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: yeah. maybe they forgot to commit the default
<asac> fta: can you check that that property is available?
<fta> how?
<asac> fta: app.partner.
<asac> fta: find /usr/lib/firefox-* /usr/lib/xulrunner-1* -name \*.properties | xargs grep app.partner
<asac> if there is no hit
<asac> then thats the problem for it
<asac> fta: err, -name \*.js
<Jazzva> asac, PNG... afaik, png is not proprietary...
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I found some wallpapers that are suggested for fedora, and mentioned them in a blog post...
<Jazzva> because they're nice :)
<asac> fta: and only files not in components/
<Jazzva> and the source is xcf...
<asac> Jazzva: thats good i think (i assunme its gimp)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46203/
<fta> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Artwork/F10Themes/Solar
<asac> fta: system-greprefs.js:
<asac> why doesnt that exist?
<asac> fta: as it seems the pref is missing
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2008-09-02 21:54 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.2/greprefs/system-greprefs.js -> /etc/xulrunner-1.9/system-grepref.js
<fta> ls: cannot access /etc/xulrunner-1.9/system-grepref.js: No such file or directory
<asac> fta: but that error should be harmless
<asac> fta: hmm... thats a broken link most likely
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ find /etc/xulrunner-* -type f -ls
<fta> 24887330    4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root          111 Apr  1 14:43 /etc/xulrunner-1.9/system-greprefs.js
<fta> 33619997    4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root          111 May 26 00:11 /etc/xulrunner-1.9.1/system-greprefs.js
<fta> 33850305    4 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root          111 Apr 20 01:59 /etc/xulrunner-2.0/system-greprefs.js
<fta> system-greprefs.js vs system-grepref.js
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> is that a bug in hardy?
<fta> intrepid here
<fta> i can fix that
<asac> fta: thanks. its also broken in hardy
<asac> fta: can yo ualso fix 3.0.head? (and open tree)
<asac> err 1.9.head ;)
<pmatulis> asac: no change using mozilla ff3 binary
<asac> pmatulis: started with a clean profile?
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta>  4041 fta       20   0  393m 245m  20m R 9999 12.1   4:22.75 rhythmbox
<fta> eeeh, nice cpu
<pmatulis> asac: yup
<pmatulis> asac: created new profile, started up, cold boot, start up with same profile, broken
<pmatulis> asac: yes, i used the new firefox (command line invocation: ~/Data/firefox/firefox -ProfileManager)
<asac> pmatulis: no plesae dont do ProfileManager
<asac> remove the complete .mozilla dir
<pmatulis> ?
<pmatulis> asac: k, still no change
<Jazzva> asac, a string for firefox 3 restart notification in ubufox says "Firefox have been updated"... shouldn't it say "has been"?
<Jazzva> also, do we need two notifications (one in firefox, one in system tray)... maybe we do, in case the user removed ubufox...
<asac> pmatulis: ok thanks.
<asac> pmatulis: i am out of ideas for remote debugging
<asac> pmatulis: will follow up on the bug as soon as i have reproduced it
<pmatulis> asac: bug number for this?  i didn't think this one fit existing bug
<asac> pmatulis: sorry. but i hoped for a simple explanation. but its strange thatthe DB has no lock, but still moving back and forward cures it
<asac> pmatulis: thought you opened one :)
<pmatulis> asac: heh, will do
<asac> pmatulis: if not, please do and explicitly subscribe me
<pmatulis> asac: ack
<asac> otherwise i wont see mails regularly
<pmatulis> asac: policy here is that we open private bug too
<asac> pmatulis: i dont care about private bugs for these kind of generic issues. if you want to file one feel free to do it for your own record, but you dont need to subscribe me ;)
<asac> we can perfectly communicate on the public bug imo
<pmatulis> asac: i know, like i say: policy
<pmatulis> asac: you'll just get an extra ping from QA  ;)
<asac> pmatulis: QA? like heno's QA?
<pmatulis> asac: non other!
<asac> ok. i dont mind ;)
<pmatulis> asac: heh, hey!  you'll be seen as doing more work
<fta> grr, it's a pain to track all my keyrings everywhere to sync my gpg key for my new u.com email :P
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917738
<asac> fta: commented
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917632
<fta> Jazzva, Jazzva_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917632
<Jazzva_> Facebook is evil, just like Flash :P
<Jazzva_> But, I've seen the same on my friends' computers, when they log in and view someone's profile.
<Jazzva_> it doesn't matter if it's Linux, Windows or Mac OS X... Those profile pages are so long.
<Jazzva> well, as far as I can test (up to the first page) it's not using too much cpu. But I know it's not a real test...
<asac> is that a nspluginwrapper issue?
<Jazzva> asac, I don't know...
<Jazzva> I can ask on the thread, if you want
<asac> Jazzva: might help. but i think to remember that flash 10 alone was reported to be quite slow for some sites
<asac> but please ask
<pmatulis> asac: just to be sure i confirmed the issue does not occur with FF2
<pmatulis> asac: although i do get a warning popup
<asac> pmatulis: yeah. points to sqlite then
<asac> (which wasnt used that heavily in 2)
<asac> pmatulis: warning?
<pmatulis> asac: yeah
<asac> about what?
<asac> how does it read to be preceise
<asac> precise
<pmatulis> asac: "Could not initialize the browser's security component.  The most likely cause is problems with files in your browser's profile directory......"
<pmatulis> asac: will include in bug
<pmatulis> asac: as screenshot
<asac> pmatulis: you most likely didnt use a fresh profile?
<asac> pmatulis:  thanks.
<pmatulis> asac: yes, i did but i'll retest to be sure
<asac> (fresh == when switching from ffox 2 to 3)
<asac> err the other way ;)
<asac> 3 to 2
<pmatulis> asac: hmm, retest seems to prove your hypothesis.  popup did not occur
<pmatulis> asac: i'm going to stay with public bug 237970, you want me to subscribe you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237970 in firefox "firefox-3.0 breaks with NFS home directory" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237970
<asac> pmatulis: yes. please subscribe before you comment
<pmatulis> asac: oops
<asac> in that way i get a more or less complete mailthread ;)
<asac> pmatulis: dont worry then
<asac> just do it now ;)
<asac> just a nice-to-have ;)
<fta> asac, can i still cherry pick some of my trunk improvements into the 3.0 head branches ? or is it too late for anything other than bug fixes ?
<fta> i want to add my -g to start within gdb, and the more generic perm fixes
<asac> fta: in .head you can add things. just not in .hardy
<asac> fta: of course it should be reasonable risk for use
<fta> sure, i mean for the next intrepid upload
<fta> it's safe, i've been using that for a while now (in 3.1)
<asac> fta: what is it about?
<asac> -g ?
<asac> is that broken? or is that a gone feature?
<fta>   * Add a -d/--debug switch to the launcher script to start firefox inside gdb.
<asac> or just a missing feature in xulrunner-stub`?
<fta>     Note that it must be specified first on the command line.
<fta>     - update debian/firefox.sh.in
<asac> fta: why do we need something like that? if its officially not supported anymore in the firefox binary then we should get that resolved upstream too
<asac> fta: i dont question that its handy. i just wonder why it doesnt "just" work (tm)
<fta> it is still upstream,but not with wul sdk
<asac> fta: ok. so its missing xulrunner-stub feature?
<fta> no
<fta> it has always been in a script
<asac> hmm ... ok most lkely ist a missing xulrunner-stub-script ;)
<fta> i basically cloned that in our own launcher
<asac> which firefox could copy instead of the binary stub
<asac> fta: and why not -g ?
<asac> which is the firefox option iir
<asac> c
<fta> +    -g | --debug )
<fta> +      want_debug=1
<fta> +      shift ;;
<asac> ah
<fta> my bad, changelog issue
<asac> i just read the changelog ;)
<asac> ok. commit it. most likely its ok i guess
<asac> at least i dont see what could break
<asac> if done properly ;)
<asac> but i assume thats the case
<asac> fta: and what are the prerm fixes about?
<fta> a cleaner way to fix perms than the current one introduced recently
<fta> we discussed that already 2 or 3 weeks ago
<asac> ah ... perms ... i read "prerm" ;)
<asac> fta: yeah go ahead
<asac> its a bug fix not a feature ;)
<asac> and -g also a regression over ffox 2 ;)
<asac> and over upstream builds
<asac> but somehow i think that maybe we should teach the xul binary to know about -g
<asac> might be tricky though
<asac> (on 3.1 branch of course)
<fta> we still have that ugly traceback with xul
<fta> Obtaining the module object from Python failed.
<fta> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fta> cant import cStringIO
<fta> <type 'exceptions.ImportError'>: /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/time.so: undefined symbol: PyExc_ValueError
<fta> asac, too bad, seems like cherrypick of dis-joined revs is not supported by bzr
<asac_> fta: you have to cherry pick one by one ... yes
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46290/
<asac> oh *sigh*
<asac> now release team wants me to fix knetworkmanager
<asac> :(
<fta> eheh
<asac> not fun
<asac> make it suitable for latest 0.7 ;)
<asac> thats what i was born to do ... for sure ;)
<asac> i only see all those kde header packages flooding around my system forever
<asac> what a clutterish idea
<fta> there was an interesting article about that yesterday
<fta> hold on, let me check
<asac> about knetworkmanger0
<asac> ?
<fta> no
<asac> or about cruft cleanup?
<fta> yes
<asac> (i think liw was supposed to provide that this cycle)
<asac> the finnish guy from the foundations (previously platform team) ... not sure if you remember him
<fta> http://www.enricozini.org/2008/tips/undoable-aptget-builddep.html
<asac> hmm
<fta> no ?
<asac> no thats ok
<asac> just wondered what liw did ;)
<XioNoX> hi!
<sebner> fta: ff 3.1 ist just great. Now I can download every flash content without extension :D
<asac> sebner: huh?
<asac> extension == file extension? or firefox extension (addon)
<asac> so ... any agenda items for tomorrows meeting?
<asac> from me: +abrowser depends transition
<Volans> asac: the meetig is not on sunday? :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> Volans: in the announcement there was saturday
<asac> i think we moved it one day
<asac> for a reason i cannot remember
<asac> but there was something
<Volans> we have moved of some weeks the next one
<Volans> for intrepid release
<Volans> the mail said:     Sunday, 14th Semptember, 18:00 UTC
<Volans> as I can see...
<asac> Volans: hmm
<asac> then why did i get a mail that its in 24h ;)
<asac> (already yesterday)
<asac> most likely we messed something up
<asac> ;)
<fta> The next Ubuntu Mozilla Team meeting will be held on:
<fta>     Sunday, 14th Semptember, 18:00 UTC
<Volans> asac: ... you receive always the pre-email that reminds you that an email will be automatically sent ;)
<fta> cf topic too
<asac> oh darn ... gprs connections really suck :)
<asac> 19 seconds ping ;)
<asac> 19 seconds ping ;)thats fun
<Volans> asac: have you read my previous sentence?
<asac> Volans: oh :)
<asac> Volans: makes sense ;)
<asac> sorry ... high latency
<Volans> no problem :) ( asac, incidentally I sent you an email, would you mind looking at it when you have a spare moment?)
<asac> 64 bytes from www.vip.ch1.yahoo.com (87.248.120.129): icmp_seq=14 ttl=54 time=16160 ms
<asac> 64 bytes from www.vip.ch1.yahoo.com (87.248.120.129): icmp_seq=40 ttl=54 time=6619 ms
<asac> 64 bytes from www.vip.ch1.yahoo.com (87.248.120.129): icmp_seq=42 ttl=54 time=4620 ms
<asac> 64 bytes from www.vip.ch1.yahoo.com (87.248.120.129): icmp_seq=41 ttl=54 time=5630 ms
<Volans> 64 bytes from 87.248.120.129: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=79.0 ms
<asac> obvioly you are not on a train ... in the middle of nowhere ;)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917952
<asac> now its a bit better
<asac> 64 bytes from www.vip.ird.yahoo.com (217.146.186.51): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=539 ms
<asac> 64 bytes from www.vip.ird.yahoo.com (217.146.186.51): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=677 ms
<asac> but still gprs ... not umts :(
<Volans> obviously :)
<sebner> fta asac: firefox addon :)
<asac> Volans: will sync my mails when i have broadband connectivity ;)
<asac> which can happen any moment ;)
<Volans> ok, thanks :)
<Volans> for the email, in theory the one you receive the day before the automatic sent should have a little different layout, specifying that is a reminder... the easy way to not make confusion is to see if is a mail to you or to the Mozilla Team list ;)
<asac> fta: yeah ... thats a bug
<asac> fta: commented
<asac> fta: just a display bug ... not all plugins shown there are in use
<asac> yay ... 115ms ping ;)
 * asac synchs mails
<fta> ok
<fta> asac, oh, misery... http://paste.ubuntu.com/46336/
<asac> fta: because of abrowser?
<asac> looks reasonable
<asac> btw, i think we might want to consider to eliminate all debhelper files
<asac> e.s. .links
<asac> .install
<asac> and such
<fta> probably, just huge
<asac> and put everything in debian/rules ;)
<asac> not sure if that is really something we want to do
<asac> but most likely its the case
<asac> would help us to make things like easy rebranding even easier
<asac> though i am not yet sure about debian/control
<asac> most likely together with .desktop that would need to be a template for maximum flexibility
<asac> fta: can you see if the abrowser merge works? if not, i can take over and fix it ... but i think it should still be quite similar
<asac> darn ... some guy thinksi ts good to open the train window in winter
<asac> most likiely i will end up with a bad flu ... or ... shout at him
<asac> ok i convinced him ;)
<fta> :)
<Volans> :)
<asac> Volans: ok branching easymenu
<Volans> asac: thank you very much
<asac> ok ... have to install build depends i guess
<asac> python-lxml
<Volans> if you don't have yes, is the only one and I'm working to avoid it, but is very useful, I use it only to validate the xml input with few line of code
<asac> Volans: how do i create a diff.gz?
<Volans> run the command I put at point 3 in the email
<Volans> python easymenu.py -sod -c s testmenu.xml
<asac> ok -d
<asac> hmm
<Volans> the -d option is the "debian" option
<Volans> what?
<asac> Volans: no .. al fine ;)
<asac> Volans: why do you need to create a build.xml?
<asac> just so that people can produce .xpi's on windows?
<asac> Volans: there are a few things i think should be improved:
<asac> 1. the user should always provide a real name and email
<Volans> no I put it only in the orig.tar.gz, is not in the "source code", it was generated due to ant iirc
<asac> 2. the user should always decide whether he packages it for debian or ubuntu
<asac> and then should say if he has a bug id
<asac> if its ubuntu: ask if the package is ment for universe (default) or main ... and use the proper Maintainer: field
<asac> for debian its most likely just the user
<asac> Volans: well ... orig.tar.gz _is_ the source dode
<asac> code
<Volans> this was one of the point I'm not sure... the xpi don't need it
<asac> but i dont mind
<asac> just wanted to know why you use ant ;)
<asac> Volans: right but ther eis no conflict
<asac> xpi is usually the product != source
<asac> there is the special case where there are only .js files in there
<asac> then we (mozillateam) use that as source
<asac> because lots of projects dont have sour c
<asac> e
<asac> does that explain it a bit?
<Volans> I have used the same structure used in Ubuntu-it Menu, at the time of the first packaging of Ubuntu-it Menu I don't have packaging knoledge and the package was made my an italian MOTU
<Volans> (yes, more clear)
<asac> Volans: yeah.
<Volans> if you think is better to do this in a different way, I'm happy to adapt the work to do the right things
<asac> Volans: from my point of view its all ok
<asac> only thing i dont like is that you end up having random bugs in changelog
<asac> and wrong things in the control file (e.g. maitnainer)
<asac> Volans: and for later versions there might be a feature to directly setup branches for the package in launchpad
<Volans> this is an example input, the user obviously have to change it with the right data
<asac> also there might be the need for a "update" mode
<asac> e.g. how to add more menuts in later versions and such
<asac> but all that can come in later versions (-> wishlist bugs:))
<asac> Volans: right. my point was that when you see that the user didnt provide it you could ask him ;)
<asac> interactive
<Volans> sure
<asac> i have the feeling that users will start with an example file
<asac> and then edit
<asac> so they might consider some fields "unimportant"
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46343/
<Volans> and maybe leave the example things...
<Volans> yeah, you are surely right
<Volans> ok, so more "checks" in the debian section and interactive questions when the data is not clear
<fta> dh_install -pfirefox-3.1-branding \
<fta>                 debian/tmp-firefox-3.1-branding/usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/chrome/browser-branding* usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/chrome
<fta> dh_install: firefox-3.1-branding missing files (debian/tmp-firefox-3.1-branding/usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/chrome/browser-branding*), aborting
<fta> make: *** [binary-install/firefox-3.1-branding] Error 1
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<fta> asac, ^^ gasp
<fta> "debian/tmp-firefox-3.1-branding" did I do that ?
<fta> you did
<asac> Volans: right. interactive isnt required thought. erroring-out with a good error message might be at least as helpful
<asac> fta: are the branding files in the orig?
<fta> hmmmmmm
<asac> fta: i think i added support for firefox 3.1 in mozilla-descripts
<asac> or did i add that to rules?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46350/
<fta> you expect browser-branding* in there
<asac> fta: ah yeah
<asac> fta: thats the patch
<asac> didnt that get through?
<asac> on merge?
<fta> ++bin/chrome/awesome-branding.jar
<fta> ++bin/chrome/awesome-branding.manifest
<fta> ++bin/chrome/awesome-branding-en-US.jar
<fta> ++bin/chrome/awesome-branding-en-US.manifest
<fta> +
<asac> fta: browser_branding.patch
<asac> fta: nope ... thats the awesome brandingt patch
<asac> the other is the "browser_branding"
<fta> why is it still "awesome-" ?
<asac> fta: because i didnt want to do a new orig
<asac> and its nothing that cant be fixed after feature freeze - which was well over anyway
<asac> fta: but next upload will fix it
<fta> the patch is there
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> fta: you dont use official branding right?
<Volans> probably I was disconnected or timed out... asac I don't have read nothing after: (20:37:04) Volans: thank you for the check
<asac> fta: we probably need to add the same to the other brandings
<Volans> if you have tell me something
<asac> e.g. minefield + CODENAME
<asac> 20:50 < asac> Volans: right. interactive isnt required thought. erroring-out with a good error message might be at  least as helpful
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> looking..
<asac> fta: i am quite sure
<asac> fta: its the jar.mn that needs a similar patch
<asac> otherwise the branding gets punched into the browser.jar ... and so on
<Volans> ok, I already ask the user for some things if the user don't use the options... :)
<asac> which wouldnt allow us to sort that to a different package
<asac> Volans: whatever you prefer ;)
<asac> Volans: consider to use gettext
<asac> Volans: in that way we can get zillions of translations from launchpad
<fta> asac, yep
<asac> fta: ok. want me to extend that in 3.0 or will you go ahead and let me cherry pick that down?
<Volans> asac: gettext to manage the changelog section?
<asac> Volans: no. the questions you are asking
<asac> you print a lot of english text
<asac> and even console programs should be translatable ;)
<asac> and since you are using launchpad it should be quite easy to do
<Volans> oh, sure,I plan to create a  po file and use gettext for future release
<asac> ok nice
<Volans> I have started this project due to some requests from other ubuntu communities to help them to adapt my extension to theys community, so I have decided to generalize the task and easymenu comes up
<Volans> I would like that if some user that will use easymenu will want to package the relative extension for Ubuntu and/or Debian can done it in an very easy way
<Volans> and this is why I ask you to check the package stuffs
<asac> i understood that
<asac> so far it looks quite good
<Volans> I know that ubuntuusers and ubuntu-es uses it atm ;)
<asac> Volans: i wonder if instead of producing individual packages this could be made a "subscription" driven service/extemnsion
<asac> e.g users install volans-super-menu
<asac> and then can subscribe to "menu provider"
<asac> like ubuntu-it
<asac> ubuntu-es
<asac> ubuntuusers
<asac> which would then pull the menu from some webservice
<asac> Volans: just like what adblock plus does (from the feeling)
<Volans> interesting point!
<asac> Volans: imo this would make this extension more powerful and would also solve the problem that each and every new menu would require to get their own announcements/marketing
<asac> and such
<asac> of course such a service also bears some security implications. but i think when carefully designing it there should be many problems
<Volans> Also if probably the final users will choose only one or two of those
<asac> yep
<Volans> for this I have to rewrite all from scratch, but is an interesting point, I will investigate how is complicated
<Volans> the other point is that actually the program is not strictly ubuntu-related and cross platform
<asac> Volans: yeah. not for now. i just think that thats more useful. which doesnt mean that the current thing isnt useful ;)
<Volans> so every community can create each own menu
<asac> agreed
<asac> and people wont need to fight to get things into ubuntu
<asac> i guess at some point archive admins would go on strike
<asac> if the 300th menu extension was added ;)
<asac> same probably for AMO reviewers
<Volans> probably :)
<fta> asac, it's browser/base/jar.mn that needs patching
 * Volans thinking about the possible way to do that...
<asac> fta: for minefield?
<fta> seems so
<asac> fta: yeah. and browser/branding/unofficial/content/jar.mn
<asac> for alpha branding
<fta> you already did that one
<asac> oh i did?
<fta> yes
<asac> what a long-term thinking ;9
<asac> fta: but yeah i remember
<fta> i'm gonna fix it in 3.0 1st, because 3.1 already diverged for this patch
<asac> fta: yeah ... makes more sense to merge in that direction. agreed
<asac> fta: you probably go for abrowser-3.1-branding right?
<asac> fta: one question: does .head already provide "firefox" and "abrowser" meta packages?
<fta> 3.0.head, yes
<asac> 3.1 ;)
<asac> 3.1.head
<asac> ?
<fta> no, not 3.1, i dropped them
<asac> fta: ok good
<fta> i dropped most of control in fact
<asac> fta: wouldnt be a problem in the fta ppa. but in case we want to add it to universe we need some mechanism to drop them
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> too bad ;)
<asac> well
<asac> its good
<asac> but we should have done that on 3.0 and merge that up
<asac> i think we want to drop the transitional packages in intrepid already
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46364/
<asac> most were in gutsy and during hardy ... so no need to keep them around
<asac> i think we can also cleanup the suggests
<asac> libthai can probably go
<asac> not sure why ther is latex-xft-fonts
<asac> mostlikely outdated as well
<fta> probably, yes
<asac> otherwise looks like a big relief ;)
<asac> finally building ffox might be a joy again ;)
<fta> :)
<fta> Searching for duplicated docs in dependency firefox-3.0...
<fta> /bin/zdiff: line 68: /src/bzr/build-area/firefox-3.0-3.0.2+build3+nobinonly/debian/firefox-3.0/usr/share/doc/firefox-3.0/./changelog.Debian.gz: No such file or directory
<fta> is that new ?
<asac> bug in zdiff?
<asac> i dont use that
<fta> it's in or after dh_gencontrol
<fta> asac, what is that amazondotcom.xml patch for ?
<fta> asac, should content/browser/license.html stay in browser.jar or move into browser-branding.jar ?
<asac> fta: referral code?
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/browser/base/jar.mn#66
<fta> l74-76
<asac> fta: where is that license displayed?
<fta> eula stuff i guess
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats in eula... i thought
<asac> fta: about:license
<fta> so ?
<asac> i think we should keep it in firefox-3.0
<fta> ok
<asac> e.g. in browser.jar
<asac> (for now)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46374/
<asac> fta: yes. looks sane
<asac> fta:  we have an issue with the "restart" on upgrade button in ubufox
<asac> fta: on major version upgrades it doesnt restart the browser
<asac> because it tries to run the $0 command
<asac> which then doesnt exist anymore :(
<fta> i thought you fixed that last week?
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think i fixed something else ;)
<asac> not sure what though
<asac> but it had to do with the same topic
<asac> i guess i fixed that the restart button gets displayed at all
<asac> and didnt finish the other fix
<asac> because it wasnt obvious what the best solution would be
<asac> maybe trying to run /usr/bin/`filename $0` ?
<asac> but i think that would make abrowser restart with /usr/bin/firefox command
<asac> right. thats the reason i felt like there must be something better
<asac> fta: would it work if we put a link to the firefox stup into $pkglibdir
<asac> and in the /usr/bin/firefox script run $pkglibdir/$0 ?
<asac> so when we run the /usr/bin/abrowser link
<fta> is $pkglibdir in the path ?
<asac> it would run /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/abrowser which would link to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/firefox
<asac> fta: yeah. we do it that way right now?
<asac> e.g. $pkglibdir/firefox
<asac> of course its not pkglibdir
<asac> but most likely templated during build time
<asac> just wanted to show the idea
<asac> we could of course consider to put the stub into the branding package
<asac> maybe the cleaner solution
<asac> but riskier
<asac> fta: oh ... of course $pkglibdir/`basename $0`
<asac> in the start script
<fta> should work
<asac> ok. then we could try to run $prefix/bin/`filename $0` in xulrunner on restart :(
<asac> and hopefully that works for all other xulrunner apps as well
<asac> but i am positive about that ... as long as they use their own stub
<fta> hm
<asac> would it work for xulrunner itself?
<asac> most likely? ... in worst case (e.g. when that path not found) it would still use the current approach
<asac> just $0
<asac> so there shouldnt be much regressions
<asac> fta: did you ever manage to setup pasteit for paste.ubuntu.com?
<fta> yes
<fta> my patch has been merged a long time ago
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46391/
<asac> fta: huh?
<asac> so it works in intrepid?
<asac> fta: oh we already have NAME ;)
<asac> maybe could eliminate BASENAME
<asac> or say APPNAME=$NAME for now
<asac> if we are unsure that we might need to keep the split
<fta> pastebinit is fine in intrepid
<fta> too bas, tt-rss is not in intrepid/debian
<fta> bad
<asac> fta: do i need to configure somethign?
<asac> e.g. like my name?
<asac> for paste.ubuntu.com?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ cat ~/.pastebinit.xml
<fta> <pastebinit>
<fta> <pastebin>http://paste.ubuntu.com</pastebin>
<fta> <author>fta</author>
<fta> <format>text</format>
<fta> <jabberid>nah</jabberid>
<fta> </pastebinit>
<asac> hmm
<asac> $ bzr diff | pastebinit
<asac> Error no arguments specified!
<asac> pastebinit v0.10
<asac> Required arguments: -i <filename> (or pipe the text)
<asac> Optional arguments: -b <pastebin url:default is 'http://paste.ubuntu.com'> -a <author:default is 'asac'> -f <format of paste:default is 'text'> -r <parent posts ID:defaults to none>
<asac> Optional arguments supported only by 1t2.us and paste.stgraber.org: -j <jabberid for notifications:default is 'nah'> -m <permatag for all versions of a post:default is blank> -t <title of paste:default is blank> -u <username> -p <password>
<asac> oops
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46400/
<asac> but:
<asac> $ bzr diff > /tmp/out
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/xulrunner-1.9.head$ pastebinit -i /tmp/out
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46401/
<asac> works
<asac> hmm
<fta> oops
<fta> ii  pastebinit                           0.11~bzr46-1~fta1                                command-line pastebin client
<asac> does that just fix the pipe?
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~pastebinit-developers/pastebinit/trunk
<fta> i'm #38
<asac> Jazzva: 267382
<asac> bug 267382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267382 in ubufox "firefox/ubufox not showing extensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267382
<asac> fta: maybe ping stgraber?
<fta> he told me a while ago it is now maintained by debian
<fta> hold on
<asac> fta: bzr diff | pastebinit is still not working
<fta> i do that a lot
<Jazzva> asac, I'll look it in a while... busy now...
<asac> Jazzva: sure. ill subscribe you :-P
<fta> asac, Jun 25 15:59:11 <stgraber>      pastebinit is now packaged and maintained in Debian, so I'll see with the Debian maintainer
<Jazzva> asac, sure :)
<fta> asac, bug 230649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230649 in pastebinit "Fails to read from stdin if the process producing data is slow to start" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230649
<fta> so basically, bzr is slow ;)
<asac> he?
<asac> sounds crappy
<asac> and it doesnt work for me :(
<asac> even cat /tmp/out | pastebinit doesnt work
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pastebinit-developers/pastebinit/trunk/revision/44
<asac> but i have 46 now
<asac> (your package)
<fta> yep, it's a bug. i usually do bzr diff | pastebinit -f diff
<asac> -f diff? what kind of hack is that?
<fta> format as a diff
<fta> to use colors
<fta> by default, format = text
<asac> fta: ok committed the restart fix
<asac> most likely there is something wrong though ;)
<asac> (fix: toolkit xre part)
<asac> not the package links
<fta> asac, you renamed firefox-3.0.desktop into firefox.desktop :(
<fta> bad for my merge
<fta> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-3.1-branding_3.1~b1~hg20080912r19186+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<fta>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-3.0-branding
<fta> and i guess it's also a problem with firefox-2, right?
<asac> fta: no
<asac> i didnt rename it
<asac> afaik it was firefox.desktop for a long time
<asac> and firefox-2.desktop for ffox 2
<asac> firefox 3.1 should be firefox-3.1.desktop
<asac> but the main thing needs to be firefox.desktop
<asac> ... unfortunately
<fta> hm, so much for the merge then
<asac> fta: well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-13
<asac> fta: well. the path needs just to be adapted when doing the merge (before commit)
<asac> bzr should be smart enough to remember
<Volans> asac: just for information... the Start Page for Firefox is reset at every firefox update or at every ubuntu upgrade?
<Volans> /reset/resetted/
<asac> Volans: what do you mean?
<asac> which start page are you referring to?
<Volans> when I see the Ubuntu Start Page
<asac> yeah
<asac> whats there?
<Volans> I see it the first time after a fresh Ubuntu installation, after that, when launching Firefox will reopen the start page?
<Volans> at every firefox update or at every ubuntu upgrade?
<fta> it's almost unreadable, DEBIAN_NAME, DEBIAN_APP_NAME, DEBIAN_NAME_OTHER, BRANDING_NAME_OTHER, BRANDING, DESKTOP_BRANDED, ...
<Volans> upgrade= release upgrade
<Volans> dist-upgrde
<asac> fta: we have DESKTOP + DESKTOP_BRANDED
<asac> and BRANDING = --official-flags
<asac> and we have the _OTHER names
<asac> fta: so on 3.1 branch maybe DEBIAN_APP_NAME should have the veresion in it?
<asac> why was there no problem before this merge?
<fta> nope, it's needed somewhere else without version
<fta> DEBIAN_FF3_DIR   = usr/lib/$(DEBIAN_APP_NAME)-$(DEBIAN_FF3_VER)
<asac> ok maybe its a bit ugly how i installed DESKTOP ;)
<asac> i think thats was done because of the .install file
<asac> fta: maybe that one wasnt merged right?
<asac> yeah
<fta> it was, sort of
<asac> and that is a left over from when i wante dto ship the free branding directly in firefox-3.0
<asac> now its not in a .install anmyore  (from what i can tell)
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46440/
<asac> i think that is superfluous?
<asac> (i doubt it changes anything for you)
<asac> fta: what is DEBIAN_APP_NAME used for? in mozclient?
<fta> it's not
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: so how was your DESKTOP FILE named before?
<asac> firefox-3.1.desktop?
<fta> yes
<asac> and how was that done?
<asac> that was in .install ?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: ok i think what we should do
<asac> (besides from removing the not required code above
<asac> )
<asac> is to look whether we have a meta package
<asac> e.g. dpkg-parsechangelog | grep Package:  has exactly $(DEBIAN_APP_NAME)
<asac> if thats the case we should use append FF3_VER
<asac> to the desktop file target
<asac> one idea at least ;)
<fta> FF3_VER = 3.1b1pre, not 3.1
<fta> mozilla bug 418900
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418900 in ImageLib "Update trunk to libpng-1.2.31" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418900
<fta> Update trunk to libpng-1.2.31
<fta> we have 1.2.27
<fta> nm, we use in-source because of apng
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46445/
<asac> hmm
<fta> will not work, see above
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46447/
<asac> better?
<fta> did you try it ?
<fta> i doubt your grep is ok with -E
<fta> without
<asac> i am spinning ;)
<fta> and i would prefer the $$ inside the ''
<fta> and a shorter DEBIAN_APP_NAME_IS_META... maybe just DEBIAN_META_NAME
<asac> fta: it created debian/firefox-3.0-branding/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<asac> so the positive match appears to work
<asac> fta: good suggestion
<asac> will rename
<asac> but then its with the Package: ;)
<asac> might be confusing
<asac> DEBIAN_META_PKG_LINE ;)
<asac> i'll use DEBIAN_META
<asac> ;)
<fta> hm, strip it
<asac> strip?
<asac> sedding?
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46450/
<fta> doesn't cdbs have var for that already ?
<fta> what about something like DEBIAN_META_NAME := $(filter $(DEBIAN_APP_NAME),$(DEB_ALL_PACKAGES)) ?
<asac> fta: hmm. but we would need to place that quite far down in the rules or somehow make this evaluate late?
<asac> i doubt that DEB_ALL_PACKAGES is available before any include
<fta> right, cdbs is not included yet :(
<asac> i committed the stupid grep approach for now
<asac> let me check how it behaves when i wipe the meta package
<asac> fta: do we need to care about abrowser being available as meta package, but firefox not?
<asac> in theory we should probably error out then
<asac> not sure if we should really start to do integrity checks for control ;)
<asac> sounds scary
<fta> indeed
<asac> like ... building firefox-3.0-branding without firefox-3.0 isnt allowed :)
<fta> it's the same source package, how could this ever happen?
<asac> *sigh* i aborted the build before the branding package was installed
<asac> fta: well.
<asac> fta: same way that it could happen that someone has abrowser in control, but not firefox
<asac> unlikely
<asac> but derivatives could accidentially do it
<asac> i think its none-sense to check for that
<asac> :)
<asac> fta: i am not sure. but i also think that we should review all our dh_* calls in rules
<asac> and explicitly use -p$(first_package_in_control_as_of_today)
<asac> i think i did a bunch
<asac> at least when we dont use -a
<asac> and do it in a rule like: ...install-$(DEBIAN_APP_NAME)
<asac> err
<asac> and do it in a rule like: ...install-$(DEBIAN_PKG_NAME)
<asac> then we should use -p $(DEBIAN_PKG_NAME)
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: ok the patch worked quite fine
<fta> thx
<asac> like expected
<asac> good
<fta> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIINIParserFactory.createINIParser]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js :: getLocale :: line 508"  data: no]
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js
<fta> Line: 508
 * Volans go to sleep... see you
<asac> fta: you already pasted that ... didnt you?
<asac> fta: its not fatal right?
<fta> it's not, but it happens all the time
<fta> http://nickellery.wordpress.com/2008/09/06/google-chrome-on-linux/  "The authors have deleted this blog. The content is no longer available."
<asac> yes that was a blog that leaked
<asac> hmm ... but maybe
<asac> not sure ;)
<XioNoX> Hi!
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> hi asac
<XioNoX> what news ?
<asac> XioNoX: not much. except that ubufox is now in the archive ;)
<asac> and that i am going to sports now ;)
<XioNoX> sorry, that I havent done anything this week
<asac> no problem
<XioNoX> I was organizing an integration party for the 1st years
<asac> tomorrow 1800 UTC is mozillateam meeting ;)
<asac> so maybe cu there. i have to run :)
<asac> cu later
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> cu
<Jazzva> asac, regarding bug 267382... I didn't update app-install-data in a while, but there are some packages, so the list shouldn't be empty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267382 in ubufox "firefox/ubufox not showing extensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267382
<Jazzva> asac, is the call to gnome-app-install passing a good Mime-Type?
<mdke> asac: around?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-14
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mozilla team :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> would i be correct in assuming that (almost) all firefox-* files are replaced with DEBIANNAME?
 * Kamping_Kaiser attempts to do another build
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm there, but i'm not :) *suspects hes doing it all wrong*
<Kamping_Kaiser> having looked i'm none the wiser, so my question is: i'm trying to build a modified (branding wise) FF3 package, and the tarball getting used isfirefox-3.0_3.0.1+build1+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz downloaded from a mirrror, not one of my locally generated ones. where can i look to try and debug this?
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: Do you know of the existence of abrowser? It's an alternative set of branding for Firefox that was upload to Intrepid a couple of days ago.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant, yes, i've been watching the discussion. and assuming it builds on hardy it may be worth me looking at.
<gnomefreak> bug 201655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201655 in mozilla-thunderbird "send email with attachement from openoffice through thunderbird fails: "unable to open the temporary file"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201655
<gnomefreak> what is firefox-3.0-branding?
<gnomefreak> the description needs work for -branding
 * gnomefreak is learning there are alot of people doing very stupid things :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<gnomefreak> asac: this is bad
<gnomefreak> asac: why does abrowser conflict with firefox? you should beable to have both
<gnomefreak> Depends: firefox-3.0, abrowser-3.0-branding
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: firefox firefox-3.0-branding firefox-launchpad-plugin
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm why do we have both firefox and firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> but either way it shouldnt conflict
 * gnomefreak is gonna regret trying to install 3D drivers
<gnomefreak> there bug is filed
<gnomefreak> ^^ for X
<gnomefreak> can i still run firefox?
<gnomefreak> i guess not
<gnomefreak> ok so firefox-3.0 is needed for abrowser but firefox is removed. i cant run firefox-3.0 from terminal since there is no icon for it. firefox-3.0 loads abrowser. shouldnt we make it so we can remove firefox-3.0 if installing abrowser
<gnomefreak> or atleast run both.
<asac_11> hi
<asac_11> +1:30h mozillateam meeting ;)
<mdke> asac: still around?
<asac> yes
<asac> meeting in a few minutes ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I didn't put it on the agenda, but I would like to see what we're gonna do about automatic update process for extensions...
<mdke> asac: hi. I've been looking at trying to remove the startpage localisation script stuff from *ubuntu-docs and mozilla-firefox-locale-all. You may remember we discussed doing it last cycle on the basis that it's not used now because ubufox handles the startpage
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. add it ;)
<asac> mdke: what info do you need?
<mdke> asac: if you are happy for that stuff to be removed, I'll remove it from the -docs packages, but it should also be removed from mozilla-firefox-locale-all too (I think that has to be done first)
<asac> mdke: hmm
<asac> mdke: thats firefox-2 right?
<mdke> asac: I don't know, I have to confess I don't know anything about firefox
<asac> yeah right
<mdke> ok so that package isn't even used by firefox 3?
<asac> mdke: i'll add an agenda item for "remove firefox 2" for the meeting
<asac> if we remove it, the langpacks can go too
<asac> mdke: no its not used by firefox
<mdke> asac: fine. Can you let me know how it goes? :)
<asac> 3
<mdke> asac: I won't do anything with ubuntu-docs until that's sorted, because mozilla-firefox-locale-all depends on ubuntu-docs
<asac> mdke: meeting starts in 5  minutes in -meeting
<asac> mdke: we can put that agenda point on top if you have to go ;)
<mdke> asac: ok, I'll try and follow
<mdke> yes, if you could do it first, that would be great, I have to disappear shortly
<asac> mdke: sure
<mdke> thanks
<fta2> hi
<Volans> fta2: in #ubuntu-meeting ;)
<fta2> sorry, i'm late for the meeting (traffic jam, 2h stuck)
<Volans> only 8 minutes, if you want I can pastebin the log
<mdke> asac: as a matter of interest, is something special required to remove the alternatives, like in the postinst, or can I just remove the script that provides them?
<mdke> (no need to reply now if you're busy with the meeting)
<asac> mdke: the removal code should be in the current ubunt-docs package that gets replaced
<asac> we should ensure that that works properly for all cases
<asac> but lets talk later about that
<mdke> asac: ah, damn - I thought it would be simpler!
<asac> mdke: so it doesnt work=
<asac> ?
<asac> mdke: at best let me check the scripts tomorrow. is that a bzr branch?
<mdke> asac: no, I mean - I thought that it would be enough to remove the existing scripts; I now understand from your message above that we need to add some new scripts to remove the alternatives?
<asac> mdke: that depends on whether the previous scripts were correct
<asac> if they were they should remove the alternatives
<asac> if not we need to hack/fix it in the new scripts
<asac> so ... what we need to do is to try ... and see if any clutter is left over
<fta> what the hell id https://edge.launchpad.net/~deadubuntuteam ?
<fta> is
<asac> if yes -> look into it ... otherwise all fine
<mdke> asac: ah... well they were done by Ian Jackson, so I hope they'd be correct :) you can see them in the ubuntu-docs source
<asac> mdke: ok. i'd say: just remove them from current scripts. then upload to PPA and lets test
<asac> is that ok?
<mdke> asac: sure. What I intend to do is this - http://doc.ubuntu.com/~mdke/ubuntu-docs.remove_startpage_translations_script.diff
<mdke> asac: unless you can see anything already wrong from that patch :)
<asac> urgh. thats bloody perl ;)
<asac> fta: ^^
<mdke> yes, it is
<asac> mdke: looks good from what i can tell without looking at the complete sources
<mdke> asac: okey. This will be my first use of PPA so lemme check how it works
<fta> i can easily understand it but it looks more cryptic than mine ;)
<asac> fta: q
<asac> yeah. .. thats the code from ian jackson
<asac> the author of dpkg and all the tools
<fta> i already patched some of his scripts, i find his perl old stylish
<asac> fta: really?
<asac> what is "old style" perl?
<fta> like perl4
<mdke> that particular one is two years old, fwiw
<fta> the code above is definitely perl 5 but with some old perl 4.0.36 style in it ;)
<fta> perl 5 is ~15y old
<mdke> ah
<asac> fta: interesting
<fta> some of my (old) code is public: http://www.cpan.org/modules/by-authors/id/FTASSIN/
 * Volans back, finished now to read the log
<fta> gasp, seems i haven't pushed anything to CPAN since 1999
<asac> fta: did your patches to iwj's scripts get merged into the official branches=
<fta> iwj ?
<asac> fta: or is there something we should merge?
<asac> ian jackson
<asac> sorry
<Volans> asac: I have just read the last part of the meeting and I'll be happy to help in some way for the automatization of the extentions
<Volans> so feel free to ask
<asac> Volans: cool
<asac> Volans: feel free to work on whatever you want. we tried to split this up in multiple scripts
<fta> i'm concerned by my last cairo update.. i introduced a regression with that lcdfilter stuff but i can't clearly identify what's wrong :(
<asac> needed is download-amd-xpi <extensionname> <version>
<fta> people are complaining
<asac> fta: have you asked keybuk?
<fta> asac, he said he'll have a lot, no answer since
<fta> -lot+look, wtf, i can't type today
<Volans> asac: what do you mean exactly with download-amd-xpi?
<Volans> in particular "amd"
<asac> Volans: sorry: amo
<Volans> ah ok :)
<asac> the script should download a particular version of an xpi from amo
<Volans> the last one is not the right one always?
<Volans> public, obviously
<asac> Volans: no. we need a particular version i think
<asac> Volans: we want to connect that on a higher level with fta's check extension script
<asac> which basically gives you the latest version
<asac> Volans: i think <extensionname> probably should be <amoid>
<Volans> because if you remember some times ago I have found 2 different manners to automatically download file from AMO
<Volans> one that after 3 automatic redirects take the last public versione of an extension
<Volans> the second is to watch a watchable url that have all the public versions of an extension
<asac> Volans: right. you think any of those approaches would allow us to download specific versions?
<Volans> the first one no, it download always the latest public version in AMO
<Volans> the second sure, is a public folder
<Volans> we can download the version we want
<Volans> fta: how do you find/choose the extension's version with your script?
<fta> I parse the page as my goal is to find the last one
<asac> another nice to have would be to commit all intermediate releases to bzr too
<asac> but thats not important to start with
<asac> and only gives a bit finer granularity - e.g. to track down regressions
<Volans> sincerly I think is not necessary fta
<asac> Volans: well. in that way we probably get the latest officially released version, dont we?
<Volans> when I say public I was meaning "officially", those that have been public in AMO, not in sandbox
<fta> my script was a quick hack i wrote when we first discussed about that topic here, i plan to rewrite it when i have time to add hooks to trigger actions
<asac> fta: trigger actions?
<fta> such as: if amo vers != ubuntu vers => start dl_from_amo_and_commit_in_upstream_branch
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<fta> actions like that being external scripts with a stable api (list of arguments)
<asac> ok. but thats probably far away right?
<asac> so we can ignore that approach for what we are doing now?
<fta> no, not really, it's a progressive approach
<asac> or wouldnt that kind of trigger logic be implemented on a higher level?
<asac> e.g on top of check-extensions
<Volans> fta: why not to watch a simple folder instead of parsing the web page?
<Volans> asac: probably after the download of the xpi you want some "report" from the script before continue with branches
<fta> Volans, this is a detail in the implementation so it's isolated and could be changed easily.. sure not in the current shell script, but the idea is there
<asac> Volans: yes. the script probably should echo the downloaded file and the version
<sebner> asac: Alexander, why abrowser? O_o
<asac> sebner: webbrowser didnt make it through the archive admins
<sebner> asac: wouldn't it be easier to sync iceweasel or do we have technical problems then?
<asac> no ... we maintain things anyway. so it doesnt add much extra work
<asac> and iceweasel is a political problem
<asac> also we dont have all patches against xulrunner that debian has
<asac> so it would become difficult mostl ikely
<fta> asac, ff3.1 a2 as it was or as my b1pre is today ?
<sebner> asac: I see but in generel what is the difference between abrowser and iceweasel?
<asac> fta: please the official tag
<asac> at least thats QAed by upstream somehow
<fta> asac, for the src sure but the packaging ? my b1pre has abrowser-3.1, not the a2 i had a few weeks ago
<asac> fta: ah. the latest packaging :)
<fta> ok
<asac> not sure how to best to id
<asac> it
<asac> but most likely we need to create a .dev branch as the intrepid release branch
<asac> and that version lowering could be done there=
<asac> ?
<asac> i guess you will find a way ;)
<fta> sure
<fta> does it matter if the 1.9.1 changelog contains the most recent UNRELEASED 1.9 entry ?
<asac> hmm ... cant that be converted to intrepid?
<asac> e.g. bump down -> push to release branch -> merge up -> bump version to 3.0.2bpre?
<fta> what i mean it i currently have 2 "UNRELEASED": http://paste.ubuntu.com/46980/
<fta> -it+is
<IntuitiveNipple> RFC: Any ideas why xulrunner-1.9 c(onfigured with --enable-debug) would get a SIGILL (Illegal Instruction) when firefox is started from a terminal, but not when started via a Gnome launcher icon?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: you sure both use that build?
<asac> how do you use it?
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: what do you mean by 'both' ? Firefox and xulrunner?
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: a) firefox started from launcher  b) terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: I'm working on that issue we talked of last week, and for some reason something in my xulrunner-1.9 build/install configuration seems to have changed because recent builds of xulrunner-1.9 cause this... if I drop the "--enable-debug" from configure, it doesn't SIGILL.
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Oh... I see what you mean... let me work it out :)
<Jazzva> fta, afaik that is not a problem. But the release entry should have a proper release name.
<IntuitiveNipple> well, the launcher is "firefox %U" and I've tried both "firefox" and "export NSPR_LOG_MODULES=HelperAppService:5; export NSPR_LOG_FILE=/home/tj/Desktop/xulrunner-1.9.log; /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox" and get the same thing. Let me recheck this, maybe I've got myself mixed up :)
<fta> Jazzva, i know it's not a technical problem, just best practice. here, i try to keep the branches as close as possible so this is a side effect
<Jazzva> fta, I think I've seen that somewhere before... so, I suppose it should be ok. but not 100% sure :)
<Jazzva> fta, check in #ubuntu-motu
<fta> either i pretend the last 1.9 is released, or it's a lot of work to rebase everything on the last 1.9 really released
<fta> or we close and push that 1.9 now ;) even better
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: According to strace both end up doing execve("/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox", ...
<fta> does it SIGILL inside a debug code ?
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: Also, both using "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.1"
<fta> can you get a trace ?
<IntuitiveNipple> fta: I haven't looked too hard as yet, but it looks like XPCOM / javascript ... let me pastebin the stacktrace
<IntuitiveNipple> Here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46989/
<IntuitiveNipple> It must be caused by something I've done doing this debugging, but I can't figure out what!
<IntuitiveNipple> The only changes to the configure options I've got are "--disable-optimize \	--enable-debug \"
<fta> can you run it inside gdb and show us 'bt' after the crash ?
<fta> Could not write out perisistant registry!
<fta> ###!!! ASSERTION: Default pref file not parsed successfully.: 'Error', file nsPrefService.cpp, line 723
<fta> WARNING: Error parsing GRE default preferences. Is this an old-style embedding app?: file nsPrefService.cpp, line 791
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, I'm rebuilding it atm just-in-case it's some weird transient. I don't get why it starts fine if not from the xterminal
<fta> asac, i branched 1.9.1.head at my a2 commit and cherry picked the improvements on top, leaving all the b1pre out
<IntuitiveNipple> fta: There a lot of ASSERTION failures so is that one significant? I don't see anything obvious in the profile's prefs.js
<fta> difficult to say from here without a proper backtrace of the crash
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... if it still happens after this build (with dbgsyms) it might be easier to work out
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46997/
<Volans> fta: I have a proposal: add the AMO watchable dir in the debian/watch file on the *.ubuntu-dev branches and the use the standard packaging tool uscan and uupdate (just rename the downloaded .xpi file to .zip before running uupdate)
<Volans> s/and the/and then/
<IntuitiveNipple> fta asac: OK, figured it out. One of my lines of code was using PromiseFlatCString() without calling the .get() method in a LOG() statement :p
<IntuitiveNipple> I guess if the console is detached it doesn't evaluate some part of that - can't think of any other rational explanation anyhow :)
<pwnguin> i wish people wouldn't post unrelated crap to a bug just because it's being looked at by people or sabdfl
<asac> IntuitiveNipple: haha
<asac> ok
<asac> pwnguin: which bug?
<pwnguin> asac: the EULA bug hit slashdot
<fta> bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<fta> asac, i thought i blocked that a long time ago
<fta> did you revert it ?
<Jazzva> hmm... what's in the eula? and why do we need it now?
<fta> strange, i blocked it in commit #262
<fta> timestamp: Sat 2008-05-10 23:21:49 +0200
<asac> pwnguin: EULA bug?
<Jazzva> asac, look at bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<Volans> also slashdot mention it ;)
<Volans> fta: what do you think about my previous proposal?
<pwnguin> asac: everyone else knows which bug I meant ;)
<fta> Volans, i need to think about it, my brain is not working correctly today. at 1st glance, it could be ok but then the script can't dl without beeing in a branch and at the proper location
<fta> pwnguin, i just happened to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919444 in my rss feeds
<Volans> fta: yes, this is a limitation, but if you plan to have a long-time maintenance of extensions probably you will have a place whith all the *.ubuntu-dev branches and a master script can cycle through every branch, searching for a new upstream version and made all the stuff explained in the LargeScaleMaintenance
<Volans> another way is to make a script that only check the latest version in the watchable dir and download only the extensions that have a new version
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-07
<asac> fta: well done. what did you strip for the size reduction?
<eagles0513875> hey asac
<asac> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> if anything needs testing im running a karmic vm
<asac> eagles0513875: just general "testing" volunteer or are you waiting for a bug fix?
<eagles0513875> if i knew more programming bug fix but all i can do is volunteer to see if bugs surface or if i can confirm bugs
<eagles0513875> i think with mentoring i think i can bug fix as well
<eagles0513875> asac: is it easy to compile firefox and other mozilla projects from source
<asac> eagles0513875: its easy but takes a while
<asac> eagles0513875: there are two approaches:
<asac> building it from source using the packaging
<asac> -> thats always the same procedure for everything apckages
<eagles0513875> or going ot mozilla source
<asac> packaged
<asac> yes, or building directly from upstrema sources ... which might be different for each and every project
<asac> if you want to focus more on mozilla learning how to build it using their mechanism is beneficial
<asac> otherwise i would suggest to learn how to build packages
<asac> and maybe learn about other more standard projects ... e.g. that use automake
<eagles0513875> humm im a novice at packaging
<eagles0513875> pretty well versed at compiling stuff from source wether it be upstream or from repo source
<eagles0513875> would i run into issues if i package stuff in a vm?
<eagles0513875> asac: is it too late to get stuff added or removed from karmic
<asac> eagles0513875: removed not
<asac> i mean ... we want to remove stuff
<asac> what do you want to remove?
<eagles0513875> open office
<asac> you are kidding?
<eagles0513875> what would be interesting to do is this during the install phase at some point it asks you if you want to install open office or koffice same goes for browsers choose between firefox or konqueror
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats not karmic material
<eagles0513875> thing is i see that oo slows things down a whole bunch
<eagles0513875> waht do you mean
<asac> remove == remove from archive
<asac> you want to get it unseeded
<eagles0513875> nooooo
<asac> which in theory would be possible
<asac> but i think its unlikely for ooo for now
<eagles0513875> terminology has just shot over my head
<asac> you should join our #ubuntu-desktop meetings
<eagles0513875> :) granted im a kubuntu user
<asac> they are tue 16:30 utc iirc
<eagles0513875> what time zone is utc
<asac> UTC = Zero
<asac> universal time zone
<eagles0513875> 1630 uk time
<asac> uk != UTC
<asac> its only equal when there is no daylight saving
<asac> atm uk time is UTC+1
<asac> UTC has no daylight saving ;)
<asac> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> yeah
<asac> at some poitns the bots could do it
<eagles0513875> since im just an hr ahead from uk i would join the meeting at 1830 cet
<asac> @now
<asac> !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<eagles0513875> changing subject again back to the packaging we were talking about
<eagles0513875> wouldnt packaging stuff in a vm be different then on a physical machine
<asac> sorry i am not sure if its actually 1630 ... let me check
<asac> so yes
<asac> like you said
<asac> 1830 CEST
<eagles0513875> gotcha :)
<asac> eagles0513875: didnt know you want to do packaging. packaging shouldnt be much different on vms
<eagles0513875> i would love to contribute in any way
<eagles0513875> once i get my c++ knowledge up to snuff i would love to start coding an open sourc djing solution
<eagles0513875> mixxx is kinda spares and never works for me
<asac> eagles0513875: what topics are you most interested in?
<eagles0513875> packaging and bug fixing i would like to get into
<eagles0513875> and eventually deving my own open source dj software
<eagles0513875> for now packaging and bug fixing
<asac> eagles0513875: one task to get started on "easy" packaging would be to review our firefox extensions
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<eagles0513875> need to get all the packages installed
<asac> eagles0513875: i would suggest to do the following thing:
<asac> go through the ~ubuntu-dev owned branches here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> and check a) are they actually in sync with what we have in the karmic archive
<asac> b) if they are in sync, ensure that they use the latest crack from mozilla-devscripts
<asac> in particular: do they use ${xpi:Depends}
<asac> rather than manually specifying the depends in debian/control
<eagles0513875> need to copy paste this cuz i gotta head out here in a sec
<eagles0513875> asac: which ones are you talking about in sync with the karmic archive the ones that are mature
<asac> eagles0513875: i tried to make all ~ubuntu-dev mature ... but maybe i forgot. just look out for ~ubuntu-dev branches
<eagles0513875> there are a good chunk under development
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah. in case they are in sync with what is in archive we should mark them mature. just let me know if you find such a branch
<eagles0513875> so basically check to see the versions match
<asac> eagles0513875: otherwise check the ${xpi:Depends} and open bugs against their packages, like: "make use of latest mozilla-devscripts features"
<eagles0513875> how do i go about doing that
<asac> yes. check that version matches and if not escalate to me
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> would u prefer i link here
<asac> otherwise check whether they already use the new xpi:depends feature
<andv> asac, gnome-web-photo doesnt work anymore now
<asac> eagles0513875: if you create bugs for the xpi:depends please use mozilla-devscripts
<asac> as a bug tag
<asac> eagles0513875: once we have a list we go through them and fix them
<eagles0513875> ok where do i check the xpi depends?
<asac> eagles0513875: if you find branches that are out of sync with what is in archive, ask me what to do... after a few you will probably get what to do with those
<asac> eagles0513875: in debian/control
<andv> asac, seems to crash for a shared lib missing
<asac> eagles0513875: check adblock-plus -> thats known to be right
<eagles0513875> ok asac
<asac> andv: talk to the guy who prepared the fix. i think he is on ubuntu-devel
<andv> k
<asac> he is debian maintainer for it and wanted to help us getting it fixed
<andv> ok
<asac> he is currently not there i think
<eagles0513875> asac: it says reduce dependds to a simple xpi depends
<asac> but he is regularly ... you can also send him a mail
<eagles0513875> on adblock-plus is that a bug
<eagles0513875> or not
<asac> eagles0513875: where do you see that?
<asac> eagles0513875: if its in changelog then thats exactly the change we want everywhere
<eagles0513875> on its bzr page
<asac> yes. so that change is basically what we want for all extensions
<eagles0513875> it says use new features of mozilla-devscript then under simplify debian/rulse then under that reduce depends to a simple ${xpi:depends}
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> yeah
<eagles0513875> should i copy that
<asac> eagles0513875: we should also move all those depends to Recommends: but first lets review and make a bug list for the "new devscript xpi:depends"
<asac> eagles0513875: for now review the extensions
<asac> how to fix it we can then go through for one example
<eagles0513875> ok and copy what i typed you before
<asac> you mean as bug text?
<eagles0513875> ya
<asac> yeah. use something like that
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> stupid question but how on earth do i  file a bug do i just click on the bugs link and it adds it to what im looking at
<asac> eagles0513875: go to the bugs package page and click "report a bug"
<asac> e.g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adblock-plus -> report a bug
<asac> eagles0513875: remember to add a "mozilla-devscripts" tag
<asac> that allows us to get a complete list
<asac> easily
<asac> eagles0513875: and while you look at those bug pages you could check if there are bugs ready for invalidate
<asac> or something that could be addressed
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> lots of bugs gets outdated so when someone has that page open its good to just quickly check if there are obvious things
<eagles0513875> ya but will consult you though
<asac> thats ok
<eagles0513875> asac: ty for your patience with me btw :( ill try shut up and let ya get some work done
<asac> you can also check with bdrung and jazzva (both not here atm) if i am not here
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> they should know everything about extensions
<eagles0513875> asac: im looking at ur fire.ftp.upstream and there is no report bug link on the page
<asac> eagles0513875: you have to go to the bug page for that package
<eagles0513875> so click on the bugs link
<asac> no
<asac> they are not linked
<asac> you have to look what the package is called
<asac> the source package name (check changelog)
<asac> and use
<asac> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME
<asac> only bugs fixed are linked to the branch
<asac> so to file new one you have to go there manually
<eagles0513875> seems like fireftp hasnt been worked on since 02-2008
<asac> is it ~ubuntu-dev?
<asac> maybe it was never uploaded
<eagles0513875> revision seems to start with cvs
<eagles0513875> cvs -z3 -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs export -D "26 Feb 2006 00:00 UTC" fireftp/src
<asac> eagles0513875: first figure if that extensions was ever uploaded
<asac> if its not a ~ubuntu-dev branch then it probably wasnt uploaded
<asac> we can talk later about what to do for those branches
<eagles0513875> i did an apt-cache policy and it wasnt able to find anything regarding fireftp
<asac> eagles0513875: is it an ~ubuntu-dev branch?
<asac> i only see a ~asac branch
<eagles0513875> same here
<asac> dont look at those
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok thats how u read that
<asac> just ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> lp:~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu
<asac> vs
<asac> lp:~heikki-mantysaari/firefox-extensions/mozvoikko.ubuntu-0.9.5-1ubuntu2_to_1.0-1ubuntu2
<eagles0513875> now this one has a bug
<eagles0513875> that im looking at now do i file a bug on lp and link it here
<asac> not sure what "link it here" means
<eagles0513875> link it back to the bzr page
<asac> eagles0513875: that does not work
<asac> eagles0513875: set a tag on the bug: "mozilla-devscripts"
<asac> eagles0513875: the bug only gets linked when it gets fixed in a branch
<eagles0513875> ok and that is all i need to od
<asac> yes
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> create bug .... add mozilla-devscripts tag so we can easily get a full list by searching for that bug
<asac> tag
<eagles0513875> ill continue this when i get back
<fta> asac, all the dicts, they were not shipped anyway
<fta> asac, reminder: lots of red in umd
 * asac checks how bad
<asac> did they land the nspr bump on 3.6?
<asac> seems so
<asac> hmm. thought i committed all 3.7 changes to 3.6
<asac> fixed 3.6
 * asac checks if xul 1.9.2 is ready at all
<asac> also fixed xul 1.9.2
<asac> fta: so seems mozilla thinks its the right thing to misuse configure to enforce runtime lower bounds ;)
<asac> i should have known that
<asac> actually i am not sure if this is the last drop needed to convince me to move to a standalone firefox package
<asac> with everything in-source
<eagles0513875> asac: going back to what you said regarding the devscripts tag in the bug should i also tag the package as well
<asac> eagles0513875: tag the package?
<asac> not sure what you mean
<asac> point me to a bug and i will show you
<eagles0513875> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-livehttpheaders.ubuntu
<eagles0513875> could i point the bug as well to the mozilla-livehttpheaders as well
<asac> eagles0513875: that page is the brnach page. it has nothing to do with bugs
<asac> eagles0513875: the bugs are filied against the package
<asac> yes you can link the bug there
<eagles0513875> so in this case filed against the package as well as the dev scripts
<asac> but thats not needed
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> eagles0513875: no
<asac> what bug id is it?
<eagles0513875> not filed a bug yet just was thinking in the car on the way back home if tagging the package in the bug was needed as well
<asac> eagles0513875: file against the package ... and add a tag to the bug "mozilla-devscripts"
<asac> DO NOT file against mozilla-devscripts ... just tag it
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> kk
<asac> thx
<asac> eagles0513875: also packages that have their firefox etc depends as "Depends:" should move those to Recommends if they use mozilla-devscripts
<asac> you could file a separate bug against the packages for that if you spot them
<asac> i think almost all extensions would have that problem
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> asac: does this work https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/425612
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425612 in firefox-extensions "mozilla-livehttpheaders not using the recommended version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New]
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. now add the tag
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i dont need to include alot of detail?
<asac> eagles0513875: also say: "move ${ xpi:depends} to recommends
<asac> eagles0513875: no that should be ok
<asac> you could be more verbose
<asac> but its good enough
<asac> eagles0513875: you could use a bug template like this:
<asac> review firefox extensions for karmic:
<asac> review firefox extensions for karmic found the following TODOs:
<asac>  - firefox-3.5 support
<asac>   - use xpi:depends
<asac> - use recommends rathher than depends
<asac> - simplify using mozilla-devscripts 0.14++
<eagles0513875> dont flood urself outa the channel lol
<asac> and remove points that are not valid
<asac> so if a package already works with firefox 3.5 you dont post it to the bug
<asac> sounds good?
<eagles0513875> so basically anything i see that isnt using the latest devscripts needs to have a bug filed against it to simplify the /debian/rules as well as reduce dependes to a simple xpi:depends and move it to recommends
<asac> right
<asac> and if the extension does not work on firefox-3.5 the same
<eagles0513875> ok :)
<eagles0513875> darn ie8 wont let me add a tag ffs
<asac> dont use ie8 ;)
<asac> hehe
<eagles0513875> everythign as of late has been crashing on me lol
<eagles0513875> i think vista is due for reinstall or i can put up with it till october when 7 comes out
<eagles0513875> this is uber fail atm with tags O_O
<asac> eagles0513875: middle click on "add tags"
<asac> that doesnt use ajax
<asac> dont use the + sign
<asac> which uses ajax
<eagles0513875> then the check mark doesnt work for me lol
<asac> eagles0513875: well use the browser in the karmic VM
<asac> no need to use windows stuff if you have a vm
<eagles0513875> ya i know but im using the vm to check the package versions and all that
<asac> then just use it for launchpad too
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> sounds like a reasonable approach to me at least
<eagles0513875> ya or i can get on my jaunty partition on my macbook and post from there lol
<asac> everything feels better than using vista ;)
<asac> i would avoid it :/ unless i want to start screaming all the time
 * asac is not compatible with things like that
<eagles0513875> well dont get me started cuz ill be here all day
<eagles0513875> i typed in the mozilla-devscripts tag when i edited the details of the bug but its complaining that it hasnt yet been used by firefox extensions before and it asks me if its a new tag and if i should define it
<asac> i always wondered what "vista" means ... for me it felt like: "look forward for whatever comes next" ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: thats ok confirm it
<eagles0513875> vistas are views
<asac> we havent used it before
<asac> ejat: hi
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/425612
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425612 in firefox-extensions "mozilla-livehttpheaders not using the recommended version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> fixed it
<ejat> hi asac
<eagles0513875> seems like the ie8 cache was a lil bloated
<asac> eagles0513875: good. go ahead like a machine and process all ;)
<asac> hehe
<eagles0513875> will do
<eagles0513875> granted might take a few hrs as i am studying for my linux professional institute level 1 cert exams lol
<asac> ejat: hi. did you check firefox 3.0 in malay in karmic? its half non-translated
<asac> ejat: anyway. did you have a stab at the transformation script or were the instructions too blurry?
<ejat> asac: im working on it .. but will buz the malay team to help me up..
<eagles0513875> asac: you probably wanna shoot me with the 20 million questions for instance https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu it just gives the release version should i still file a bug against the dev scripts
<asac> ejat: re help: on translation or the script?
<asac> eagles0513875: what do you mean by release version?
<ejat> asac: u want it a.s.a.p ? im quite bz with daily work .. still need to find a time where i can fully concerntrate on it :)
<eagles0513875> the versions match whats in the repo but i dunno what version of the devscripts have been used
<asac> eagles0513875: to see if it does the right thing, checkout the sources ... the files to look at are debian/control and debian/rules
<ejat> and will work with the team ....
<asac> ejat: the script is really important.
<asac> the malay translation is relatively important. but there is still time. i want to tell mozilla that we are making progress on the export script
<andv> eagles0513875, I just saw the bug you reported against mozilla-livehttpheaders
<andv> eagles0513875, that package is not in Ubuntu yet
<ejat> the alpha version until 6 right ? then it will go to RC ... then beta right ?
<andv> eagles0513875, why adding a bug?
<asac> andv: if its not in ubuntu then there couldnt be a bug?
<asac> oh
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah. so you should file against packages
<asac> not firefox-extensions
<andv> asac, he's against ffox-ext
<ejat> asac: did mozilla plan want to get in on karmic release ?
<asac> andv: if there is a ~ubuntu-dev branch then its supposed to be in ubuntu
<andv> asac, that's why I told him
<andv> asac, let me search better in LP
<asac> imo liveheaders is in ubunt ... i use it all the time
<eagles0513875> will fix that mistake
<asac> ejat: they want to get it yesterday ... one reason is that malay folks complain that they cannot export their translations from launchpad
<andv> asac, found the trick
<andv> asac, source name is livehttpheaders
<asac> yes
<andv> not mozilla-livehttpheaders
<asac> yeah
<andv> let me fix the bug
<andv> to point it against right package
<asac> thx
<asac> eagles0513875: ^^ ... so go ahead with next package etc.
<ejat> asac: is it the malay folks come here and asking about it ? or requesting it from mozilla?
<eagles0513875> hold up
<asac> andv will reassin it
<asac> ejat: dont ask mozilla
<eagles0513875> its mozilla-livehttpheaders in the repos
<asac> ejat: in the past they did
<eagles0513875> thats how i found it in there
<asac> and thats why mozilla complains about that to me
<ejat> they need to use the script to get the translation export right ?
<ejat> asac: sorry bout it ..
<asac> ejat: yes. we want a script so the malay team can run an upstream translation group
<asac> while using launchpad
<asac> also we have more teams that would qualify
<asac> it would be a great contribution
<andv> eagles0513875, im fixing it
<andv> just a second
<eagles0513875> ok
<ejat> asac: did ya update anything new to the wiki ?
<asac> ejat: no problem. just let me know if you can work on the script ;)
<asac> ejat: i dont think so. i wanted to update it when there are new questions
<asac> i expect that its not entirely clean
<asac> so i hoped that whoever implements it is here and asks if there are things unclear :)
<ejat> owh ok ..
<ejat> :)
<andv> eagles0513875, done
<andv> eagles0513875, assigned that to you if you gonna work on it please
<eagles0513875> andv: its in the karmic repos
<eagles0513875> with mentoring i can work on it
<eagles0513875> andv: best not assigned to me right now im just going through all the extensions to see they are using the same version of the dev scripts to allow for Use new features of mozilla-devscripts 0.14  - simplify debian/rules  - reduce Depends to a simple ${xpi:Depends} - move ${xpi:Depends} to  recommends
<asac> yeah
<asac> eagles0513875 is currently filing all the bugs and then we go through the list and mentor him how to fix it
<andv> eagles0513875, I can mentor you if needed
<asac> yeah. for now let me do all the bugs
<eagles0513875> andv: :) i appreciate it man
<asac> then we have to split work most likely
<andv> oh ok asac will do it then
<eagles0513875> right now im doing what asac has assigned me to atm
<andv> asac, if you want me to mentor him with livehttpheaders
<andv> tell me
<asac> yes. i think you can ask andv/me/bdrung or jazzva for help on packaging techniques
<andv> asac, and if you need any other update tell me
<asac> andv: let him first get through the list. then we can mentor him as a team
<andv> k, perfect
<asac> whoever is here can probably help
<andv> yep
<asac> ;)
 * andv will pop-up if someone gonna ping him 
<andv> asac, I'm a DM ;)
<asac> great
<asac> ;)
<ejat> asac: is it possible that we just focus on firefox ... and maintain the existing xulrunner for the time being ? seems like in xulrunner, its quite hard/difficult to translate
<andv> asac, my key got added into debian-keyring
<asac> andv: congrats
<eagles0513875> asac: you mentioned the meetings on tuesdays is that for anyone or devs only
<ejat> looks like more to variable ..
<andv> asac, I'm so damn happy atm :)
<andv> asac, ty :)
<eagles0513875> you engaged or something andv
<andv> I'm fianceed since around ~2 years
<andv> not yet married
<asac> eagles0513875: #ubuntu-desktop is the channel. its a public meeting
<asac> its the ubuntu desktop developer teams channel
<eagles0513875> kool
<asac> usually we discuss technical things there
<eagles0513875> would love to put my idea forth for 10.04
<asac> but if you have suggestions etc. you can pop up there
<asac> there is always a "any other business" section at the end of the meeting
<andv> asac, why transmission is the new official bittorrent client for debian / ubuntu? : (
<asac> where anyone can raise questions/suggestions etc.
<eagles0513875> what sparked the idea was microsoft getting taken to courte over having ie8 as default so now for windows 7 they are including other options like safari firefox opera and chrome as alternatives to be installed with win 7
<asac> andv: because its the official gnome one i would think
<asac> for me it works quite good
<asac> its lightweight
<asac> but still powerful
<andv> asac, gnome-bt was better
<eagles0513875> asac: do you think that was a good idea i mentioned earlier
<asac> i have no opinion. we usually follow gnome project decision
<asac> but transmission certainly works well for me and is integrated in the desktop ;)
<andv> asac, but unluckily I dunno if gnome-bt upstream developer will keep working on it, looks like he wants to use transmission too
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats the point
<eagles0513875> wouldnt matter if im a kubuntu user
<asac> gnome usually does good decisions for us on the default apps
<asac> eagles0513875: asking users what to install during install?
<andv> yeah, but I assume gnome-bt is installed anyway in main or not?
<asac> ubuntus approach is to ask no questions
<eagles0513875> ya
<asac> we ship a default set of applications
<asac> most users dont know the difference anyway
<andv> asac, no, it has been demoted to universe
<asac> expert users or those with an opinion can do that later in any case
<andv> damn it : /
<asac> things that are not on CD get auto demoted
<andv> yeah, seems so
<asac> if its dead upstream it should get removed eventually
<ejat> asac: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.0/ :) \o/
<asac> with users getting migrated to the new default
<asac> ejat: firefox-3.0 translations are in karmic you can try
<andv> asac, well, gnome-bt is fully working and a lot of users still use it
<asac> ejat: problem is that xulrunner-1.9 is not translated fully
<asac> ejat: so the ui is still half english
<asac> ejat: just try
<andv> asac, so I hope ppl will just keep using it
<ejat> owh ..
<andv> asac, also if it's not shipped by default
<asac> ejat: the translations now get automatically pushed to karmic so you see your changes automatically
<asac> ejat: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xulrunner-1.9
<andv> eagles0513875, wait
<asac> andv: thats ok. it becomes problematic if it starts to get security issues
<andv> eagles0513875, you're reporting bugs in a wrong way
<asac> and upstream is dead
<asac> applications that interface with the internet are a bit risky to keep if they are not officially maitnained anymore
<eagles0513875> fixed my last bug i reported
<andv> asac, yeah, that's true, but gnome-bt exists since 2004 and nothing got reported yet
<andv> so let's hope it stays clean
<andv> eagles0513875, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/425631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425631 in firefox-extensions "bindwood not using the correct version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New]
<ejat> hmm .. really need a how translation jam to finish up about 3210 words ..
<asac> sure. but if its not used by default anymore anywhere then its unlikely that there is active research on security
<andv> eagles0513875, is wrong
<asac> so it might be an easy target to exploit
<andv> yeah
<asac> but its maintainers decision
<asac> you can keep it
<asac> if there are no issues
<eagles0513875> andv: refresh i just fixed it
<andv> eagles0513875, I gonna fix it for you, but look at what I do
<asac> at some point it might stopp working because of new libs etc.
 * andv refreshes
<eagles0513875> andv: i added the package in question bindwood
<asac> at that point it feels like it should be dropped
<andv> asac, I *really* hope it won't happen
<andv> asac, I started using gnome-bt on 2005
<asac> its certain that it will happen
<asac> if upstream doesnt adjust it
<asac> at some point it will break
<asac> latest when we move to gtk 3 or something ;)
<andv> upstream is not dead, but won't do any new release if there are *no* good reasons
<asac> but for now if its working its fine
<asac> ok
<eagles0513875> andv: that bug you linked right now
<andv> he said gnome-bt rocks too much
<asac> if upstream is still responsive there is no issue
<andv> and it has no need for new features
<andv> for *now*
<andv> we'll see in the future
<andv> eagles0513875, it's still wrong
<andv> eagles0513875, let me fix it
<eagles0513875> O_O
<andv> you don't have to submit bugs against projects
<andv> but against source packages
<asac> the idea was to submit against source package
<asac> and tag it using "mozilla-devscripts" tag
<asac> yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> im such a screw up :(
<eagles0513875> i shouldnt be filing bugs from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> hehe
<andv> eagles0513875, watch my changes
<asac> check debian/changelog ... and use that as packagename
<andv> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bindwood/+bug/425631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425631 in firefox-extensions "bindwood not using the correct version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New]
<asac> its bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/SOURCEPACKAGENAME
<eagles0513875> ?
<andv> eagles0513875, please do them right! don't want to fix all of your reports xD
<eagles0513875> i shouldnt be reporting form here then https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<andv> yeah, you should report from bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/SOURCEPACKAGENAME
<eagles0513875> just the normal gotcha
<eagles0513875> source package name being what
<eagles0513875> what ever the package im filing against
<andv> yep
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<andv> eagles0513875, I changed importance et all and I reverted them now, coz I think you should do them yourself
<andv> as a training
<andv> for bug triaging
<andv> ;)
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<andv> don't copy what I did
<andv> lol
<eagles0513875> i wont
<andv> ty
<eagles0513875> reporting from bugs.launchpad.net against the appropriate package
<andv> great
<andv> eagles0513875, use reportbug if you don't wanna do it with LP
<eagles0513875> lp is fine
<andv> k
<eagles0513875> i think using edge is what confused me lol
<andv> lol
<andv> edge is for lp-testing members
<andv> like me and andv
<andv> * asac
<andv> going to prepare lunch
<andv> bbl
<eagles0513875> i like testing bleeding edge stuff
<eagles0513875> i even compiled kde form source but screwed up a number of things
<andv> lol
<eagles0513875> damn konsole wont load for me :(
 * andv lunch
<eagles0513875> enjoy andv
<eagles0513875> asac: this keeps just getting better lol
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> hi eagles0513875
<gnomefreak> asac: you here yet?
<eagles0513875> hes around
<eagles0513875> helping out by doing some stuff for him atm
<eagles0513875> :)
<gnomefreak> ah :)
 * gnomefreak will be gone starting Fri. i should be back ~the 21st
<eagles0513875> kool kool
<eagles0513875> well im working on filling bugs against the appropriate extensions that need it
<eagles0513875> regarding what dev scripts they are using
<asac> gnomefreak: whats up?
<gnomefreak> asac: fri -> the 21 i will be gone.  I may cheack email if i get around to it. its the wedding -> honeymoon week
<eagles0513875> asac: you probably wanna kill me right now but where on earth do i find the change log
<eagles0513875> wooohooo gnomefreak :)
<eagles0513875> grats bud
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird/ flashgot are ready. iwill try to get SM 1.1.18 done before i leave if i get time
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: thanks
<asac> eagles0513875: in the branch you find the changelog in debian/changelog
<asac> all is in the debian/ dir
<eagles0513875> on lp
<eagles0513875> asac: do these need to have a bug filed against them
<eagles0513875> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/flashblock.intrepid
<asac> eagles0513875: no ... just .head or .ubuntu branches
<asac> those are stable branches
<asac> we dont touch them unless we want to update flashblock in intrepid
<eagles0513875> so nothign for intrepid or hardy gotcha
<asac> yep
<andv> asac, do you know if its possible to export / import filters from TB to icedove?
 * eagles0513875 is having one hella time finding the changelog
<asac> if you can export/import filters in tbird ... then moving them back and forth from icedove should alsoi work
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: in a branch?
<andv> asac, I'll have to install an add-on i guess
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: go to home of branch click on the revision you want to see changelog for. than click files on the top tab than debian than changelog
<gnomefreak> or you can bzrnch the breanch and cd into ../../debian ext...
<gnomefreak> maybe one less ../
<asac> alternatively just branch the branch locally and look in the sources there
 * gnomefreak decides not to bother him today
<gnomefreak> '/me really does wonder why sound is getting muted after updates
<asac> for me it gets muted everytime i reboot
<eagles0513875> hehe gnomefreak
 * eagles0513875 wonders wtf broke konsole
<asac> we have mozilla-devscripts now so we can push everything to debian and then sync it down
<asac> yes pleasae
<andv> asac, if needed I can help sponsoring it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: mozilla-devscripts does not build packages
<asac> review ... check license and update to latest mozilla-devscripts so we can upload
<asac> i can add you to Uploaders and Dm-Upload tag
<andv> yes, please
 * andv starts reviewing
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> andv: start with gnomefreak branch and after reviewing add those Uplaoders: etc. on your own and let me know
<asac> usual procedure ;)
<andv> asac, yep, I'm searching where its hosted
<asac> if there is not much changes keep gnomefreak as changelog owner to give his work credit. he worked for quite some time on it ;)
<andv> asac, I guess we should move all ready extension to the firefox-extension branches
<gnomefreak> andv: looking for the branch?
<andv> gnomefreak, yes
<andv> asac, I mean, when a branch is ready for upload
<gnomefreak> andv: one sec ill get it
<asac> andv: i think it already is under firefox-extensions ... it should be moved to the ~mozilla-extensions-dev team though
<Mitch> Who's repackaging Firefox add-ons?
<asac> if we upload to debian
<andv> asac, exactly
<asac> Mitch: the mozilla-extensions-dev team
<asac> why?
<andv> asac, uploaded extensions should be moved from indivual branches repos to the team one
<andv> as you said
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> andv: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu
<Mitch> asac: Just wondering. It'd be good for Stylish to be amongst them.
<asac> we need release branches .... those shouldnt be owned by a single user ;)
<andv> gnomefreak, ty, after having it uploaded ask a merge please
<asac> Mitch: file a needs-packaging bug against firefox-extensions project
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<Mitch> Okay.
<gnomefreak> that means i have to branch latest and make a new branch
<andv> gnomefreak, you should merge it into ~mozilla-extension-dev team branches
<andv> so that all team members can process changes
<eagles0513875> asac: you think i should still file a bug against firebug granted there was no mention of what version of the devscripts have been used
<gnomefreak> yeah i thought about that :)
<asac> eagles0513875: it doesant depend on what version is used
<eagles0513875> you think i should gnomefreak just to be safe
<asac> eagles0513875: it depends on whether it uses the new ${xpi:Depends}
<asac> in control
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: huh?
<asac> you need to check the debian/rules and debian/control
<asac> compare it with what adblock-plus does
<asac> which does it right
<asac> if its using old style depends or doesnt even use xpi.mk in debian/rules we need a bug
<asac> also check whether it works with firefox-3.5
<asac> those threee things need to be checked
<andv> asac, is ok to have mozilla-devscript (>= 0.5~)?
<andv> asac, or should I update it to latest?
 * eagles0513875 thinks this stuff is a bit over my head :(
<andv> gnomefreak, please do the merge, so I can start committing changes
<gnomefreak> shouldnt we be using m-d 15? it says 14 on but 425631
<asac> andv: we need 0.14 or 15 for the ${xpi:Depends} feature
<andv> asac, k
<asac> it should be using that feature
<asac> so it should be >=... 0.14/15
<gnomefreak> andv: can i merege into a branch that does not exist?
<andv> gnomefreak, I meant branch latest revision of your branch
<asac> at best use 0.15 .... there were a few improvements over 0.14 and i am not sure what works/doesnt work with 0.14
<andv> and push over the team repo
<asac> .15 is safe
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<andv> gnomefreak, ping me when done, so I can start committing
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<asac> use the ~mozilla-extensions-dev team please
<gnomefreak> im going to wait for updates to finish
<andv> asac, yep that team repo
<gnomefreak> s/but/bug
<asac> andv: imo you should push it there after reviewing and so on... thts good enough for the initial upload
<asac> laterone gnomefreak requests merges to get a review
<eagles0513875> should i halt what im doing
<asac> eagles0513875: why?
<andv> asac, where should I do my changes then?
<eagles0513875> in regards to the merge
<asac> andv: you branch his brnach, do the changes and push to the team location
<andv> k
<asac> eagles0513875: sorry lost track of what you are doing. merge?
<eagles0513875> asac: im doing the bug reporting against extensions but gnomefreak mentioned something about doing  another branch or something do i need to stop what im doing for that
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: just grab the branch that is there. or look in debian/control in the branch in LP
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont think so. which package?
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. i think you asked how to look at changelog etc.
<asac> eagles0513875: you need to branch the branch
<andv> gnomefreak, I gonna do it
<andv> gnomefreak, as asac suggested
<asac> like: bzr branch URL
<eagles0513875> gotcha asac :) so ill install bzr and and take a look
<asac> eagles0513875: then you can review the files locally
<eagles0513875> gotcha that makes sense now here i am killing myself trying to figure out how to do it on lp
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> andv: branch commit push to b-t
<asac> yeah. i think its easiest. you can also use the "Source code" feature that is on top of the branch
<gnomefreak> ?
<andv> gnomefreak, no
<andv> gnomefreak, I gonna do it myself don't worry
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> k i thought thats what he mentioned to you
<eagles0513875> man that makes a ton of sense now lol
<eagles0513875> now there shouldnt be a million questions in here lol
<eagles0513875> i need to get the maltese translations going
<eagles0513875> do i need to register my ssh key just to take a look at th ebranch
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont think you need to ... if its a problem just register one ;)
<eagles0513875> i know i have one eagles051387@gmail is my full email but i use eagles051387 what its complaining about is my gpg key i have one but i dont have my private one installed on my vm
<asac> you dont know gpg key
<asac> dont need i mean
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> just ssh
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> if you want to sign packages you need gpg key
<eagles0513875> you said i look at rules and what else
<asac> but not for reviewing/pusing branches
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> eagles0513875: debian/rules + control
<asac> at least
<asac> debian/rules is the main script doing the packaging ... control the meta info about dependencies etc.
<eagles0513875> yay :) first one done right :)
<asac> eagles0513875: compare what adblock-plus.ubuntu does .. thats the reference extension atm
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> if you are unsure whether debian/rules is correct etc.
<eagles0513875> in rules i didnt see anythign about xpi:depends
<asac> if you are not 100% sure better ask so i can adjust your knowledge ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: checkout adblock-plus
<asac> xpi:depends is only in control
<asac> it should be in Recommends: though ... which is even wrong in adblock-plus afaik
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> whats the link for that if you dont mind me askin
<asac> eagles0513875: you will spot it ;) ... the branch is ~ubuntu-dev owned and in firefox-extensions project
<asac> ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<eagles0513875> so basically like what i used for fire bug but instead adblock-plus
<asac> yes
<asac> branch it
<asac> and then you can see what it does in debian/rules and control
<asac> also file a bug against adblock-plus if the xpi:depends is in Depends: rather than recommends ;)
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 starts taking notes as my mind is a currently over worked computer processor
<asac> hehe
<asac> after a few you will probably understand
<andv> gnomefreak, asac: will push some of my changes in a second
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> gnomefreak, have a look
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<andv> gnomefreak, I'm building / testing it now
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<gnomefreak> unless you made big changes it builds and works
<andv> gnomefreak, we should introduce a system to retreive orig
<eagles0513875> asac: do i tag the adblock-plus as mozilla-devscripts as well
<andv> gnomefreak, e.g making an upstream branch
<andv> gnomefreak, and adding a .bzr-builddeb conf file
<andv> gnomefreak, it's a dfsg so we can't use a watch file
<gnomefreak> andv: it would be a good idea. the bzr-builddeb is already that as i recall
<asac> eagles0513875: if the issue is about recommends then yes please
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> andv: we dont do .upstream branches anymore as we can extract them using the .bzr-builddeb info
<asac> e.g. just do .upstream locally
<andv> ah k
<eagles0513875> should i put in the bug Use new features of mozilla-devscripts 0.14/0.15 - move ${xpi:Depends} to recommends would that be sufficient
<gnomefreak> andv: where did you push it too?
<asac> eagles0513875: yes
<andv> gnomefreak, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu
<asac> eagles0513875: mention that this bug effort is done after discussing with me
<eagles0513875> ?
<asac> eagles0513875: otherwise some folks might object to you ... hopefully they will then complain to me ;)
<eagles0513875> whoops need to go correct my other bugs
<asac> eagles0513875: no its ok. unless someone complains ;)
<andv> gnomefreak, how did you build it?
<andv> gnomefreak, there is no .bzr-builddeb
<eagles0513875> at the end im adding bugs have been filed after consulting asac
<gnomefreak> andv: with builddeb
<gnomefreak> bzr-buildde
<gnomefreak> b
<gnomefreak> see my PPA
<andv> gnomefreak, it will fail without having an orig
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. you can say: "this is a karmic extension cleanup effort I am doing after discussion with asac"
<gnomefreak> andv: i have an orig
<andv> gnomefreak, send it to me please
<gnomefreak> andv: ther eis no svn ect... so i had to use .xpi
<gnomefreak> andv: its on my PPA :)https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa
 * eagles0513875 needs to learn how to package
<andv> gnomefreak, k
<gnomefreak> andv: sorry im reading a bullshit email about ops so if i am unitentive im sorry
<andv> np
<andv> gnomefreak, orig versioning is wrong
<andv> should be 2.0-dfsg1-1
<gnomefreak> andv: how do you figure?
<andv> I've updated that don't worry
<gnomefreak> oh dfsg :(
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> building
<asac> please use +dfsg
<asac> not -dfsg
<asac> using - in upstrewam versions causes confusion
<asac> and is bad practice imo
<gnomefreak> andv: i knew what he meant
<andv> asac, it's +dfsg yes
<asac> also tools disagree how to split revision if using multiple dashes
<andv> I was fast-writing
<asac> andv: ok
<asac> fine
<asac> then
<andv> gnomefreak, W: flashgot: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file
<andv> E: flashgot: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-gpl
<andv> gonna fix it
<andv> using a new tool with mozilla-devscript 0.15
<asac> eagles0513875: for extensions we have a (bit outputed) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<asac> i did that for a packaging session i gave once
<asac> actually two sessions:
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/ExtensionsPackaging
<eagles0513875> right now one thing at a time
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0802/FFExtensions
<gnomefreak> asac: that really needs updating to use tolls in m-d
<eagles0513875> will ask again after i finish my first task
<gnomefreak> assuming we still have them
<asac> sure
<asac> eagles0513875: lets do that after that
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: welcome to put some love in that wiki page ;) ... maybe bdrung can also do it ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i only use pack and unpack from m-d not sure how to use rest :(
<asac> gnomefreak: the rest is trivial ... just include xpi.mk and then it flies ;)
<eagles0513875> asac guess even the most seasoned of vets need a tutorial lol
<asac> eagles0513875: thats because its so simple to use xpi.mk that nobody knows what they did ;)
<asac> you basically do thing
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: everyone can learn something hew everyday. example Sm fails to buiild badly :(
<asac> nothing
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i agree im learning alot today
<gnomefreak> why would i be using dsfg all native compontent are out IIRC
<andv> asac, I have to fix two other lintian warnings and it's ready
<andv> asac, W: flashgot: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file
<andv> E: flashgot: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-gpl
<asac> if we dont remove any file from upstream sources anymore than we dont use +dfsg
<asac> andv: yeah fix that
<andv> asac, gnomefreak removed some files
<andv> that's why we have dfsg
<asac> yeah
<asac> if thats the case still then its dfsg
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.upstream
<asac> though i think that upstream fixed that .... or was it firegpg? not sure
<asac> gnomefreak: right. so the version should be +dfsgt
<asac> as the .upstream tree is not pristine upstream
<asac> stuff
<gnomefreak> asac: upstream fixed license only IIRC firegpg i havent updated since i would love to enable clean for FireGPGCall bullshit
<gnomefreak> asac: point
<asac> gnomefreak: so bump firegpg ... then we can upload it to debian too
<gnomefreak> i thought we did send email about the .exe shit but 1.2 didnt fix it as he said he would address the issues in email but i still had to remove them again
<gnomefreak> asac: it will be a while since i dont have a clean call anymore. FireGPGCall moved all around so it fails to build with clean enabled. i sent you a diff of it.
<asac> hmm ... lets talk about that in 30 minute
<asac> going for lunch now
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<eagles0513875> ok
<andv> gnomefreak, adding some more changes
<eagles0513875> andv: uestion for ya
<eagles0513875> question
<andv> shoot
<eagles0513875> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu
<eagles0513875> that version is the same in karmic but it says release to intrepid and jaunty should i go ahead and see if it follows what asac wants me to do
<gnomefreak> anyone have a hardy 64 install?
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> andv: asac told me not to do anything for intrepid or jaunty and what not
<andv> eagles0513875, don't get what you mean
<eagles0513875> ill ask him when he returns
<andv> k
<andv> gnomefreak, you should update timestamp
<gnomefreak> andv: timestamp for what?
<andv> gnomefreak, I can't do it, coz it will overwrite your changelog entry with mine
<andv> gnomefreak, on changelog is dated 4 aug
<andv> a bit oudated
<gnomefreak> andv: i can do that but what do you want me to do with it? push to exsitng branch in m-branch or mine and you will grap it?
<andv> gnomefreak, you can't push on mozilla-extensions-dev?
<gnomefreak> why cant i?
<gnomefreak> oh -dev
<gnomefreak> ok so i branch it and update time stamp
<andv> yep
<andv> gnomefreak, please add copyright holder
<andv> into debian/copyright
<andv> that's important
<gnomefreak> andv: as i recall it is there. at the top of copyright folder
<andv> gnomefreak, Contact: Giorgio Maone - g.maone@informaction.com
<andv> gnomefreak, that's upstream contact
<andv> you should add a note with Copyright Holder: name <email@email.com>
<gnomefreak> ok ill will look at it
<andv> gnomefreak, what is
<andv> ./usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/dlm@emusic.com/
<andv> ./usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/songbird@songbirdnest.com/
<andv> and
<andv>  ./usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/toolkit@mozilla.org/
<andv> is this ok?
<gnomefreak> in flashgot?
<andv> yes
<gnomefreak> in .links?
<andv> gnomefreak, http://paste.debian.net/45939/
<andv> gnomefreak, yes, it's a link
<gnomefreak> yes they should be fine
 * gnomefreak trying to recall when it was done
<andv> gnomefreak, after installing it, I don't see it under addons
<andv> gnomefreak, what can I do to test it?
<gnomefreak> Free Software
<gnomefreak> Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<gnomefreak> is the closest im seeing
<andv> ?
<gnomefreak> licese
<gnomefreak> license
<andv> gnomefreak, the license is ok
<gnomefreak> everything else is empty
<gnomefreak> .:09:21:10:. <            andv > you should add a note with Copyright Holder:  name <email@email.com>
<gnomefreak> Copyright (C) <year>  <name of author>
<gnomefreak> is what is in there
<andv> gnomefreak, true
<andv> that's ok then
<andv> gnomefreak, how can I test it works?
<gnomefreak> ok good i will reinstall it and try again ut IIRC it worked. here if its not in addons we may have to update rules
<eagles0513875> plenty of extensions with bugs i filed for yall to fix lol
<andv> gnomefreak, please build the package from the existing branch
<andv> install it and let me know asp
<andv> * asp
<andv> *asap (damn)
<andv> eagles0513875, lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<bdrung> eagles0513875: can you please use _one_ bugreport for using ${xpi:Depends}?
<eagles0513875> bdrung: ?
<andv> gnomefreak, maybe extension manager ID is not the one found in the install.rdf file
<gnomefreak> andv: im thinking #MOZ_XPI_EMID := {19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34} but i just got to it
<gnomefreak> :)
<andv> yeah
<andv> that's what I asked u
<eagles0513875> the first 2 bug reports i butchered bdrung but have now fixed my mistakes and know what im doing
<andv> xD
<bdrung> eagles0513875:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/425612 https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/425631 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adblock-plus/+bug/425695 can be merged
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425612 in livehttpheaders "mozilla-livehttpheaders not using the recommended version of mozilla-devscripts" [Low,Confirmed]
<eagles0513875> bdrung: asac told me to do a bug for each of the extensions
<andv> gnomefreak, when you push the fix, let me know so I can rebuild
<eagles0513875> and against the package itself
<bdrung> eagles0513875: using "also affected" would be usefull
<eagles0513875> bdrung: might want to discuss it with asac
<eagles0513875> he hasnt complained about anything im doing
<andv> eagles0513875, yeah, you could have done all in one bug
<bdrung> asac: ?
<eagles0513875> now yall tell me
<andv> eagles0513875, but who cares
<andv> start doing it from now on
<gnomefreak> andv: it will be a little while i need to smoke and i think i found the problem i used the gerenal ID not pre package whitch as i recall that is how we did it. let me try something a quike little fix in about 10 minutes
<andv> gnomefreak, k great
 * eagles0513875 back to the steep learning curve
<gnomefreak> yes the .links are right on
<gnomefreak> ok be back ina  few
<andv> ok
<eagles0513875> being a minion never relaized the learning curve how steep it woudl be lol
<andv> xD
<bdrung> eagles0513875: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adblock-plus/+bug/272959 is a good example
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272959 in ubufox "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,In progress]
<eagles0513875> Use new features of mozilla-devscripts 0.14/0.15
<eagles0513875> - simplify debian/rules
<eagles0513875> - reduce Depends to a simple ${xpi:Depends}
<eagles0513875> - move ${xpi:Depends} to recommends.
<eagles0513875> bdrung: the reason i have been doing it the way i have been doign it is some of have these already implemented like the adblock plus one was missing one part of what i pasted above
<eagles0513875> would you like me to stop what im doing bdrung instead of continuing making a mess
<bdrung> no
<andv> eagles0513875, don't stop, just a suggestion
<asac> bdrung: whats your suggestion?
<asac> we try to avoid bugs like 272959
<asac> e.g. mega bugs
<gnomefreak> andv: the problem using each id: its not reall a good idea in my opnion so lets try somethin else
<asac> rather file individual bugs and use tags
<bdrung> to bundle the bugs
<andv> gnomefreak, ok
<asac> bdrung: no
<asac> bdrung: we avoid things like that because of the bugspam
<andv> asac, flashgot is quite ready, give it a look
<bdrung> hm, that's a point
<andv> asac, an ftp admin friend will process it
<andv> asac, as soon as it's uploaded
<asac> bdrung: bug 272959 was the bug that triggered lots of complains so we dont do that anymore ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in ubufox "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<gnomefreak> <em:id>{19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}</em:id> should work let me changes rules
<asac> andv: who is your friend?
<asac> ;)
<andv> asac, barry defreese, we worked together in Ubuntu in 2006-2007
<asac> good
<andv> asac, please have a look at the package
<bdrung> asac: why do we demote xpi:depends to recommeds?
<gnomefreak> andv: you useing 3.5 or 3.0?
<andv> gnomefreak, 3.5
<gnomefreak> andv: ok i think i know what happened
<asac> bdrung: one second. phone
<andv> bdrung, it's on depends
<andv> not recommends
<eagles0513875> andv: was told by asac
<eagles0513875> - move ${xpi:Depends} to recommends.
<andv> oh k
<eagles0513875> dont ask me
<bdrung> andv: and what is bug 425695 about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425695 in adblock-plus "adblock-plus needs xpi:depends changed to recommends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425695
<andv> bdrung, didnt know it got demoted
<eagles0513875> bdrung: it has all this already done to it but needs that done
<eagles0513875> Use new features of mozilla-devscripts 0.14/0.15
<eagles0513875> - simplify debian/rules
<eagles0513875> - reduce Depends to a simple ${xpi:Depends}
<eagles0513875> - move ${xpi:Depends} to recommends.
<andv> gnomefreak, when done, ping me so I can rebuild / test it
<eagles0513875> has the first 2 things done to it but the last thing that asac wants has yet to be done
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<bdrung> i think it should be a dependency
<eagles0513875> bdrung: talk to asac about it
<asac> bdrung: depends is overly hard
<asac> now that we use the new location to create links it even works with upstream builds
<asac> e.g. you dont need any firefox package installed to use those extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: in rules will setting as firefox be ok or do i need to list all firefox versions? firefox-addons - set if compatible with Firefox 3 or Abrowser 3
<asac> also it stops update-manager from removing firefox-3.0 if there is any reference in depends on it
<bdrung> asac: that's a good point
<bdrung> but shouln't we update the addon then?
<andv> asac, is this needed: #MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird iceweasel icedove ?
<asac> bdrung: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> well that wont work
<bdrung> andv: no
<asac> bdrung: thats what the "demote xpi:depends to recommends" is about ... or did i misunderstand the question
<gnomefreak> andv: firefox == 2.0 so i would have to list each one and trying to finda  shortcut around that
<asac> andv: thats old style
<asac> andv: extensions that have that need to get cleaned up ... e.g. bugs filed like what eagles0513875 is doing
<andv> asac, ok
<andv> asac, we are having a problem with flasghot ID
<asac> andv: in what sense?
<andv> asac, that's the last issue then it's ready
<gnomefreak> the general id should work fine
<gnomefreak> its the debian/rules that im concerned about atm
<andv> asac, first of all, final layout: http://paste.debian.net/45939/
<asac> andv: that looks ok
<andv> asac, if I installs it
<andv> asac, I don't see any new extension added
<gnomefreak> asac: its rules that is messed up by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> # firefox - set if compatible with Firefox 2
<gnomefreak> # firefox-addons - set if compatible with Firefox 3 or Abrowser 3
<andv> asac, so there should be a problem somewhere
<gnomefreak> whould i need to edit firefox addons to list all firefox versions?
<gnomefreak> 3.5  added to 3.0 or if i list 3.5 it will use 3.0 and 3.5
<andv> asac, package is available on the branch, so you can review it too
<gnomefreak> the control is right
<bdrung> asac: if the update-manager cannot remove firefox-3.0 because there is any reference in depends on it, then the dependend extention needs an update (to allow firefox-3.5, too)
<asac> bdrung: yes. using xpi:depends is part of that, right?
<asac> of coures we need to review all the other extensions that dont use xpi.mk too
<gnomefreak> the deps in control are Depends: ${xpi:Depends}, curl, firefox | firefox-3.0 | abrowser-3.0 | iceweasel | icedove | thunderbird | firefox-3.5 | firefox-3.6 | seamonkey | seamonkey-2.0 | abrowser-3.5 | abrowser-3.6
<gnomefreak> so i dont see why it wouldnt work ecept for the rules section
<gnomefreak> i also guess i should demote xpi:depends while i am at it
<andv> gnomefreak, ok, I've fixed it
<gnomefreak> andv: what was it?
<andv> gnomefreak, uncommenting MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird iceweasel icedove
<andv> made it working
<andv> as you were saying
<gnomefreak> ah danm forgot about that. sorry ok did you push to branch?
<andv> nope
<andv> feel free to do it
<andv> then I demote xpi:depends to recommends
<gnomefreak> i was going to demote it since i have to update timestamp anyway
<andv> do it too
<gnomefreak> ok
<andv> and change my changelog entry
<bdrung> instead demoting xpi:depends to recommends, we should introduce xpi:recommends
<andv> gnomefreak, here:
<andv>    - added ${xpi:Depends}: this is a new feature introduced in latest
<andv>      mozilla-devscript's package.
<andv> add
<andv> added xpi:depends on Recommends field
<andv> and remove that :
<bdrung> andv: not in the latest
<andv> 0.14
<andv> gnomefreak, and remove the word latest as well
<andv> added ${xpi:Depends} on Recommends field: this is a new feature introduced in mozilla-devscript's package.
<andv> gnomefreak, it should look like that
<gnomefreak> ok
<andv> gnomefreak, then update timestamp
<andv> fix debian/rules
<andv> and then asac can start reviewing it one more time
<gnomefreak> ok only need a minute or 2 to do it
<bdrung> and don't forget to allow backports (>= 0.14~)
<andv> bdrung, it's set to (>= 0.15~)
<eagles0513875> asac: still need to check this one out granted the last release was for jaunty
<bdrung> or that
<andv> bdrung, I've updated it myself, previous version was 0.5
<andv> (previous version on flashgot)
<eagles0513875> asac https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/chatzilla.ubuntu
<bdrung> asac: instead demoting xpi:depends to recommends, we should introduce xpi:recommends. what do you think?
<andv> bdrung, that would be a nice idea
<bdrung> then -devscripts can decide if we want it as dependency or recommendation
<bdrung> asac: what about the merge requests for -devscripts?
<andv> bdrung, wait, he's lagging
<bdrung> asac: what about the merge requests for -devscripts?
<gnomefreak> ok its pushed just waiting for update
<andv> gnomefreak, great
<gnomefreak> review it and let me know once lp updates it
<andv> gnomefreak, k
<andv> gnomefreak, you sure you pushed it on lp:~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu
<asac_> bdrung: yeah sorry. let me take a quick look
<gnomefreak> andv: you said i couldnt push there
<andv> gnomefreak, if you are into the team, you can
<gnomefreak> simple enough to do it
<gnomefreak> ok will push there than
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> andv: pushed
<andv> gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> andv: np thanks for looking at it
<andv> asac_: flashgot should be ready, please review it
<asac_> bdrung: why did you move the _PKG define up?
<asac_> hmm ok
<asac_> because of BUILD_COMMAND i guess
<asac_> bdrung: why not use the stamp- prefix?
<asac_> i like to have stamp- prefixes but if you say thats bad practice its fine
<gnomefreak> asac_: do you plan on getting to list admin or do you want me to do it after my smoke?
<bdrung> asac: dh_clean v7 removes the -stamp automatically
<asac_> gnomefreak: go ahead
<gnomefreak> asac_: ok
<andv> gnomefreak, I still have admin access on the list
<asac_> i will send out a request for help if you say its too much for you
<andv> what should be done there?
<asac_> let everything bug spam in? ;)
<asac_> but
<gnomefreak> andv: no worries ill get it in the next few minutes
<bdrung> asac: that was the reason
<andv> ok
<asac_> bdrung: we expect a .xpi to be created in top level dir ... why make the removal dependent on MOZ_...COMMAND?
<asac_> bdrung: ok approved. please merge it like this:
<asac_> bzr merge ....
<asac_> debcommit -e
<asac_> and put line on top like:
<bdrung> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND ?= med-xpi-pack $(CURDIR) $(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG).xpi;
<asac_> (merge lp:... target branch)
<andv> asac_, branch is available at: lp:~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu
<andv> everything should be fine now
<asac_> bdrung: ok. i think its ok
<asac_> now reviewing mxdlf
<bdrung> asac: a merge is not required, it can be simply pushed
<bdrung> asac: a merge is not required, it can be simply pushed
<andv> asac_: tarball can be found on gnomefreak's PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa
<asac> bdrung: yeah. but merging better documents where the topic branch was done imo
<asac> bdrung: but your decision
<asac> bdrung: shouldnt the find just look in the debian/... directories _after_ install ?
<asac> mx... branch that is
<asac> imo we shouldnt remove it from the upstream tree
<bdrung> asac: no, that would not work
<asac> bdrung: why?
<asac> andv: [AAA] -> [ AAA ] -> [ AAA <aaa@bbb.tld ] please
<asac> err
<asac> andv: [AAA] -> [ AAA ] -> [ AAA <aaa@bbb.tld> ] please
<gnomefreak> andv: i have to rename tarball if used from my PPA
<bdrung> asac: unzip -d $(TEMPDIR) $(XPI_DIR)$* -x $(MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES)
<bdrung> asac: we need it there
<asac> bdrung: we probably should filter unzip -l rather than the find
<asac> maybe the packaging is correct or even renames licenses etc. feels better to remove it at that stage
<asac> what do you think?
<andv> asac, what was it??
<andv> gnomefreak, please rename
<bdrung> yes
<asac> andv: changelog
<gnomefreak> will do and i will push to PPA
<asac> andv: also add FlashGot_License.txt to the MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES and ensure that its not the the binary package after that
<andv> asac, it's not --> http://paste.debian.net/45939/
<andv> asac, don't get what you meant before
<andv> asac, what's wrong in the changelog
<asac> andv: also FlashGot.h has no license. i think its not used so should be stripped as part of the dfsg stripping
<andv> gnomefreak, remove that file from orig
<andv> gnomefreak, and add it under your changelog entry
<asac> andv: ok. then just ensure that the FlashGot.h is removed in .upstream ...
<asac> andv: the changelog has bad syntax for the credits
<asac> 16:19 < asac> andv: [AAA] -> [ AAA ] -> [ AAA <aaa@bbb.tld> ] please
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<asac> [WHITESPACE....WHITESPACE]
<asac> including the emails is better than just the name
<asac> but thats optional
<andv> asac, ok
<andv> gnomefreak, please fix the flashgot.h file
<andv> then updatr your entry
<andv> in the meantime I fix that thing on the changelog
<asac> andv: ok MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES := FlashGot_License.txt was already in there
<asac> MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird iceweasel icedove
<asac> -> thats old
<asac> remove it
<andv> asac, the addon won't work without it
<andv> I've tested it already
<andv> commenting that line will make flashgot not working
<asac> andv: also remove all the browser dependencies from Depends as we have xpi:depends now
<gnomefreak> ok just browsers?
<asac> gnomefreak: everything that is in there because its an extension for that thing
<andv> asac, MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird iceweasel icedove should be kept
<asac> andv: no
<gnomefreak> the tarball is renamed already it seems
<asac> your paste looks ok
<asac> http://paste.debian.net/45939/
<asac> you dont need it
<andv> asac, but it doesnt work
<andv> I tested flashgot
<andv> without that line and with it
<andv> without it flashgot does not get installed
<andv> under tb for istance
<gnomefreak> yeah flashgot has the right tarball name
<gnomefreak> flashgot (1.2-0+dfsg-0ubuntu1~jjv) karmic; urgency=low from PPA
<asac> andv: yes. if you want it keep thunderbird ... but not firefox/iceweasel
<asac> old mozillas dont look at that location
<andv> k
<asac> so just thunderbird + icedove
<andv> gnomefreak, you should remove browsers both from control and rules
<asac> as long as all the ./usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{86c18b42-e466-45a9-ae7a-9b95ba6f5640}/{19503e42-ca3c- things are still there
<andv> gnomefreak, keep only tb and icedove
<gnomefreak> andv: ok got it
<asac> thats it imo
<asac> W: flashgot: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 10
<asac> -> fix that
<asac> while you are at it
<gnomefreak> ah that is nanos fault
<gnomefreak> will fix it
<asac> W: flashgot source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends flashgot
<asac> W: flashgot source: dfsg-version-in-native-package 1.2-0+dfsg1-1
<asac> W: flashgot source: native-package-with-dash-version
<asac> W: flashgot source: diff-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<asac> also those please
<asac> of course not hte .bzr things
<gnomefreak> asac > W: flashgot source:  native-package-with-dash-version
<andv> asac, I don't get those
<gnomefreak> that is fine no?
<andv> asac, which tarball did you use?
<asac> and add .bzr-builöddeb
<andv> asac, looks like you used a bad tarball
<asac> andv: none. so ignore the native things
<asac> andv: anyway the version is still wrong
<andv> W: flashgot source: diff-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<asac> dont use any - in upstream version
<asac> please
<asac> andv: i already said to ignore it
<asac> 1.2-0+dfsg1-1 -> wrong
<andv> asac, flashgot (1.2-0+dfsg1-1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<andv> k
<asac> debhelper-but-no-misc-depends flashgot -> wrong (but not in tempate) ;)
<andv> removing
<asac> its just 1.2+dfsg
<asac> its just 1.2+dfsg-1
<andv> asac, dfsg1-1
<andv> that's the versioning for dfsg stuff
<asac> no need to version dfsg
<asac> 1.2+dfsg+1 is quite perfect
<asac> in case we remove more files from same version we can make dfsg1
<asac> but not without a cause
<gnomefreak> oh +1?
<gnomefreak> changes
<asac> 1.2+dfsg-1 -> thats the full version you should use for first upload
<asac> let me know when things are addressed ... in particular .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<andv> asac, some changes ushed
<andv> asac, whitespaces plus right versioning
<andv> are done
<gnomefreak> is it - or +1?
<andv> gnomefreak, (1.2+dfsg-1)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> andv: why didnt you add the emails?
<asac> just curious ;)
<asac> no need to add if you are fine
<andv> asac, coz both of us are listed in control
<andv> asac, we are not random contributors of this package
<asac> ok do the rest to othen
<asac> ok
<andv> asac, how the default.conf should look like?
<asac> like everywhere else
<andv> asac, which revid should I use?
<asac> the upstream revid
<asac> long revid
<asac> you get with bzr log --show-ids
<andv> so I should create a .upstream
<andv> folder
<asac> no
<asac> you look at bzr log --show-ids --include-merges
<asac> and then pick the last merged upstream commit
<andv> asac, on the main branch?
<asac> on the .ubuntu branch
<andv> [BUILDDEB]
<andv> export-upstream-revision = revid:
<andv> export-upstream = .
<andv> merge = True
<asac> gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090804115532-vmmsxkyeu1rfrqqn is the right one i think
<asac> but after gnomefreak removed the other .h file
<asac> it will get bumped to that revision
<andv> should look like that one right?
<asac> look at the bzr log output from above
<asac> andv: yes.
<andv> need to fill out the revid
<asac> andv: just right revid
<andv> yep
<gnomefreak> .h is gone. looking at other changes atm
<asac> verify that the one i gave is the right one
<bdrung> asac: bug #425687: there is this http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-java/eclipse.git;a=summary
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425687 in eclipse "remove eclipse from archive (no maintainer, no progress)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425687
<asac> and then bump when gnomefreek has removed it and you merged the new upstream in
<andv> gnomefreak, you should remove all browser deps
<gnomefreak> ok where are we at. i removed Flashgot.h and removed browsers from control. what else was there?
<andv> gnomefreak, both from control and rules
<asac> bdrung: i have no time for eclipse .... it can reenter the archive if there is something usable contribted ;)
<gnomefreak> Depends: curl, | icedove | thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Recommends: ${xpi:Depends}
<andv> gnomefreak, remove browsers from rules
<asac> we had lengthy discussions and lots of folks said "we have it here" ... but none followed up so the only way to get this done feels like to put the gun at their head ;)
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<andv> gnomefreak, then if you want
<asac> gnomefreak: the thunderbird/icedove parts are not needed. from what i can tell they should auto show up
<asac> in xpi:Depends
<andv> gnomefreak, add emails near out name
<andv> * our
<andv> gnomefreak, in changelog
<bdrung> asac: we are a group of 3 people, who work on eclipse 3.5
<gnomefreak> ok
<andv> gnomefreak, where did you push all?
<gnomefreak> andv: no where yet still working ont he above
<andv> ah k
<gnomefreak> MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird iceweasel icedove
<asac> bdrung: is it ready?
<gnomefreak> remove those?
<eagles0513875> blarg i cant focus on getting the rest of the bugs filed :(
<andv> asac, can we keep firefox-addons?
<asac> bdrung: if not there is still time to get it in. but i need to get it out first
<andv> asac, in debian/rules?
<eagles0513875> got my grandmother in the hospital :( and shes not doing well;
<asac> it blocks xulrunner 1.8 removal
<andv> eagles0513875, take your time
<asac> eagles0513875: thats ok. would be good to have a list which one you already did
<bdrung> asac: not yet, but soon (it builds)
<asac>  /reviewed
<andv> asac, should we keep firefox-addons in debian/rules?
<asac> bdrung: yeah. once there is something we can put it in. if thats earlier than eclipse removal happens here thats fine.
<asac> andv: no
<bdrung> asac: we need a ffe for it, then
<andv> asac, k
<asac> andv: only thunderbird/icedove as those are still from old brnach
<andv> gnomefreak, MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := thunderbird icedove
<gnomefreak> andv: remove the whole line? but i thought removeing # fixed it
<asac> bdrung: well. you need that even if its not removed first ;)
<andv> gnomefreak, MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := thunderbird icedove
<andv> gnomefreak, keep tb icedove
<gnomefreak> did
<andv> k
<andv> gnomefreak, then add our emails in the changelog
<andv> gnomefreak, near our name
<andv> gnomefreak, and I make the bzr-bd thing
<gnomefreak> ok control depes fixed tarball fixed rules fixed will fix emails in changelog in a few. what else is left?
<bdrung> asac: yes, i have nothing against removing the old crap ;)
<andv> gnomefreak, need bzr revid
<andv> gnomefreak, and that's all
<gnomefreak> andv: are you doing that? i thought it was already there?
<eagles0513875> asac: ill link them to u in private for ya
<andv> gnomefreak, it's not there
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> ok will add it
<andv> gnomefreak, k
<andv> gnomefreak, then push all
<andv> to main branch for asac
<gnomefreak> ok getting rest done atm
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> we really need to add that to the packaging page
<andv> gnomefreak, what?
<gnomefreak> andv: .bzr-buildeb file
<andv> gnomefreak, just bzr add .bzr-builddeb
<andv> and add a default.conf with these data:
<andv> [BUILDDEB]
<andv> export-upstream-revision = revid:
<andv> export-upstream = .
<andv> merge = True
<andv> fill out revid after your changes on upstream branch
<gnomefreak> export-upstream = .  is that the only thing in that line is the .?
<andv> yes
<andv> export-upstream = .
<gnomefreak> wasnt there a way to grab the info needed? at least i thought there was a command
<andv> gnomefreak, revid?
<gnomefreak> there was a command to get all the info for it
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember the command to get the info for .bzr-builddeb?
<andv> gnomefreak, bzr log --show-ids
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> into upstream branch
<andv> get latest and copy / paste it there
<gnomefreak> andv: i still have latest upstream tarball i think
<andv> you should have removed the .h file
<andv> then it's fine
<gnomefreak> andv: yes removed it. the .bzr-builddeb still goes in toplevel .ubuntu branch i thought
<andv> gnomefreak, yeah, you should bzr log --show-ids into .ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> andv: export-upstream-revision = revid: gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090907140616-el91l7yz71wvw7hi
<gnomefreak> does that look right?
<andv> revid:gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090907140616-el91l7yz71wvw7hi
<andv> no free space between revid: and ID
<gnomefreak> ah no space
<gnomefreak> now for changelog
<andv> [ John Vivirito <email@email.com> ]
<andv> same for me
<andv> gnomefreak, my mail is in control file
<andv> asac, is mailto:revid:gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090907140616-el91l7yz71wvw7hi the right ID?
<andv> asac, remove the mailto
<andv> my irc client is crazy
<andv> gnomefreak, going for a shower
<andv> gnomefreak, do all the changes, then push them
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<andv> and ask asac if the ID is ok
<andv> then should be fine
<andv> bbl
<gnomefreak> asac: is the above id correct?
<asac> you can test by running bzr branch -r revid:.... branch.ubuntu
<asac> and see if it produces your .upstream tree
<gnomefreak> trying to think what i am forgetting
<eagles0513875> asac: this something to check as well https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu since its an italian menu
<asac> eagles0513875: was that a question? if so: yes.
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> its a real extension afaik... which should be updated
<eagles0513875> sry im multitasking atm between compiling the beta 1 of koffice 2.1 and soon to be compiling flightgear from svn
<asac> why are you building koffice?
<asac> just as an excersize?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know andv-s email address?
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr log ?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> ok pushing to branch
<gnomefreak> now its being pushed with fixes. i just have to push to PPA for tarball
<gnomefreak> asac: made life easy for me and pushed to my branch and asked for a merge. im running very low on time to get to work. trying to merge the diversed is a time consuming task for me :(
<bdrung> asac: how about only recommending packages, which are in the archive?
<gnomefreak> its already 11:22am 12:00 i need to be there
<eagles0513875> asac: will pm ya the ones i got done yesterday or would u prefer me email ya what i have done
<gnomefreak> asac: tarball should be up in my PPA soon unless builders are busy
<andv> gnomefreak, back
<andv> gnomefreak, everything ready?
<gnomefreak> andv: ok my branch is up to date. Im running low on time atm and it was diverged when pushing to -dev branch
<eagles0513875> asac: no wanna test out the beta of 2.1 btw
<gnomefreak> andv: everything is done
<gnomefreak> andv: new tarball is on PPA or at least will be soon
<andv> gnomefreak, is mozilla-extension-dev one fixed now?
<gnomefreak> andv: no it is diverged and i dont recall how to fix that i have it somewhere but im really short on time. work == 12:00 its 11:35
<eagles0513875> i wanna start packaging lol
<andv> gnomefreak, it looks fine
<gnomefreak> andv: can you merge it or do you want me to request merge?
<andv> merge where?
<andv> gnomefreak, tarball has a wrong versioning
<andv> but asac will change that I guess
<gnomefreak> into mozilla-extensions-dev
<gnomefreak> andv: its wrong how?
<andv> gnomefreak, should be flashgot_1.2+dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> andv: thats old one
<gnomefreak> it looks like it hasnt been published
<andv> ah k
<gnomefreak> i lied there it is
<gnomefreak> is it the extra ~1?
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> i know what happened
<andv> your one is flashgot_1.2-0+dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> i left old tarball in the dir
<andv> lol
<eagles0513875> le sigh
<andv> gnomefreak, you're not able to reproduce rev. 16 changes
<gnomefreak> he can fix it?
<andv> into main branch for asac?
<gnomefreak> andv: huh?
<andv> * Removed chrome/flashgot.jar!/content/flashgot/Flashgot.h: It has no license
<andv> * debian/rules:
<andv>   - uncommented MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS to fix addon install
<andv>   - removed all browsers from MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<andv> and so on
<eagles0513875> andv: lol flood :p
<andv> on mozilla-extensions
<andv> eagles0513875, :D
<gnomefreak> thats there on my branch isnt it?
<eagles0513875> andv: im going borde doing what asac assigned me to do
<eagles0513875> lol
<andv> gnomefreak, yes
<andv> gnomefreak, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu/+register-merge
<andv> gnomefreak, to lp:~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> andv: yeah i screwed that up on last try wrong branch :( ok rewquseting now
<andv> gnomefreak, let me know when don
<andv> gnomefreak, the merge should work
<gnomefreak> andv: i requested you to review. its done
<andv> k, let me see
<andv> gnomefreak, lol great
<andv> it merged
<gnomefreak> andv: ok grewat
<eagles0513875> instamerge lol
<gnomefreak> iu hate that merging makes me lose my branch. that means i have to push with a renamed branch
<gnomefreak> s/iu/i
<andv> gnomefreak, yes
<andv> or take team branch
<andv> and --overwrite your old one
<andv> asac, branch is ready, available for last review?
<gnomefreak> andv: not a bad idea
<andv> gnomefreak, so you get an updated branch without any problem
<gnomefreak> damn forgot ubuntu# in changelog
<gnomefreak> i think
<gnomefreak> when you change UNRELEASED please fix that
<gnomefreak> ok im gone off to work.
<asac> andv: checking
<andv> asac, after approving a merge proposal
<asac> andv: no revision to pull
<andv> LP process the merge automatically?
<andv> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu/+merge/11315
<andv> asac, do I have to merge it manually? or LP does that?
<asac> andv: bzr merge .... use debcommit -e and add a line like:
<asac> (merge lp:~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu)
<asac> above whatever debcommit finds
<asac> eeeh ... you should use topic names for merges
<andv> asac, bzr merge works for not-locale branches?
<andv> e.g bzr merge -r16 lp:whatever
<eagles0513875> asac: do i have to finish 15 more of these extensions before i can go onto somethign new lol
<asac> andv: yes
<andv> k
<andv> give me a second
<asac> eagles0513875: well. it helps you to get used to stuff and review a lot of different debian/rules etc.
<eagles0513875> ok will keep trudging
<asac> eagles0513875: you could also note down things you find odd in them so we can discuss them afterwards
<eagles0513875> 15 more left
<asac> and you can learn ;)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> out of everyone i have talked to you are the most obliging and willing to teach
<eagles0513875> actually that goes for u gnomefreak and andv
<asac> thx
<asac> i try to invest. sometimes its depressing that folks run away when the start to become effective ;)
<fta2> indeed
<andv> asac, Text conflict in debian/changelog
<asac> but even then i at least helped someone to get skilled on linux things a bit more which might help the ecosystem
<andv> damn
<andv> asac, changelog emails went wronly merged
<asac> andv: thats because gnomefreak diddnt start on the latest. just resolve it and check that nothing else went wrong ;)
<asac> yes. simple resolve
<asac> just use the right format if both differ
<andv> I fix it manually?
<asac> thats what a merge conflict involves. yes
<asac> bzr merge
<asac> fix them
<asac> bzr resolved
<asac> bzr diff
<asac> to check that all makes sense
<eagles0513875> asac: i wont mention names and gnome knows who i am refering to but its like a bunch of certain individuals just dont give me a chance or wanna mentor me
<asac> debcommit -e ;)
<eagles0513875> like i am banned from the dev channels
<eagles0513875> they wont unban me
<asac> hope we wont need to ban you ;)
<asac> j.k.
<fta2> i don't remember anyone baned here, in ~3y
<andv> asac, he kept wrong versioning
<andv> asac, (1.2-0+dfsg1-1)
<asac> fix it in the merge
<asac> ;)
<asac> same thing
<asac> fta2: i dont even remember how to become ops ;)
<asac> i think i had that right at some point
<asac> but i never used it ... nor do i know if someone reset my permission
<eagles0513875> im a guy who loves pcs loves kubuntu but nobody wants to mentor me and show me how its done
<asac> similar to what they did to my knowledge base bot rights ;)
<asac> which i have to admit i wasnt really capable in using ;)
 * asac remembers ending up in -ops channel because everything was too messed up
<asac> eagles0513875: mentoring is good. but most work is really on the side of the "student"
<asac> imo its important to give folks a start
<eagles0513875> that i agree with
<andv> asac, finishing
<asac> then unblock them when its needed. but not solving all problems ;)
<eagles0513875> but these particular individuals dont see that
<asac> its better to solve problems with lots of time wasted to learn ... otherwise you will forget ;)
<eagles0513875> i hate to say this i have considered leaving the distro all together for something else or maybe  eve upstream to debian
<eagles0513875> it pissed me off cuz i am quite limited on how i can contribute to the distro
<asac> well debian is definitly not a better enviornment to get mentored ;)
<eagles0513875> hehe me and another friend of mine are thinking and debating of making a gaming distro based of ubuntu line lol
<asac> ubuntu is basically the right way to start. you should also check back with folks like dholbach etc. about how to enter the ecosystem based on what you want to do
<asac> eagles0513875: well. i think making own distro requires some profound skills ... i guess you should contribute quite a lot before starting that.
<andv> asac, should I remove .OTHER .THIS files
<andv> or bzr resolve fix them
<eagles0513875> asac: im working with a rather versed programmer
<eagles0513875> and im quite versed in linux would love to learn the inner workings
<eagles0513875> a bit more
<asac> andv: if you fixed the conflict, bzr resolved fwill remove it
<asac> eagles0513875: running a distro is much more than programming ;)
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> but its gonna be targeting the gaming community
<eagles0513875> like ubuntu studios targets multimedia this will target gamers and possible devs
<andv> asac, it merges only debian/changelog
<andv> asac, and not other changes
<asac> maybe beause no other changes were made?
<asac> you are the man ;)
<asac> figure
<asac> cant be rocket science
<eagles0513875> u callin me the man
<andv> sometimes i h8 bzr
<asac> no andv ;)
<asac> andv: if you think a bit it often made sense what it dose
<asac> :)
<asac> you should try git if you hate bzr
<eagles0513875> hehe i have tried em all just bout cept for cvs
<asac> i am sure your love will suddenly come back to bzr
<eagles0513875> git and svn lol now bzr today lol
<andv> asac, ok, I've figured
<andv> ready in a second
<asac> nice ;)
<fta2> asac, so, what do you think about the new summary in the bot?
<asac> fta2: is the complete sync in the sync results?
<fta2> ?
<asac> fta2: sorry. complete bzr log
<asac> all changes i look at have max 2 lines there
<asac> so wasnt sure what is the full log now
<fta2> yes, it is
<asac> the one in new package info
<eagles0513875> windows for the epic fail
<asac> or the one in sync?
<fta2> the sync is a dupe now
<asac> fta2: so both are complete atm?
<asac> fta2: how about my suggestion to put two lines and a third with "..." in the sync part?
<andv> asac, pull it
<asac> k
<fta2> asac, is it a problem to keep all the commits, incl. the merges?
<fta2> looks nice to me as it is
<asac> * Removed chrome/flashgot.jar!/content/flashgot/Flashgot.h: It has no license
<asac> fta2: i just think that if the one in packaging info is complete its just redundant
<asac> and two lines would be enough to verify that its the right sync
<eagles0513875> is it possible to go brain dead from bug filing
<asac> i doubt that we have lots of commits on a day ... but in case it would at least matter a bit
<asac> eagles0513875: yes.
<andv> asac, yeah, he removed that file
<andv> asac, as you told him
<asac> eagles0513875: but bug triaging is even worse ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: man so close 15 left to get done
<eagles0513875> hehe i can imagine
<asac> andv: yes. but from upstream branch i said
<asac> and then merge new upstream in .ubuntu branch
<asac> so we have a new orig
<andv> asac, I still don't understand which is the upstream branch
<asac> now i am sure that removalo shows u p in the diff.gz
<fta2> asac, as i said, i will remove the commits from the sync part, it's now in the new packaging section
<eagles0513875> anyone wanna finish up the last 15 i have lol
<asac> andv: the upstream branch is the branch you get when running bzr branch -r revid:REVISION flashgot.ubuntu flashgot.upstream
<asac> with the revision from default.conf
<andv> asac, and where flashgot.upstream is located?
<eagles0513875> asac: would you like to know the ones i havent check yet
<asac> andv: nowhere. the good about bzr is that you can get merged branches out of it with using the right revision
<andv> asac, you can't make a tarball using the .ubuntu branch?
<asac> andv: so you get .upstream out of the .ubuntu branch if you need it
<andv> asac, e.g removing debian dir and packing it
<asac> andv: no. thats bogus
<asac> we use bzr builddeb
<asac> with default.conf
<asac> everything else is too ugly to think about
<asac> that has to be done properly
<asac> you can extract the upstream branch. merge it on top
<andv> and which is the revision I should use to create the upstream branch?
<asac> that would also work
<asac> andv: think about it. i told you just a few lines above
<andv> asac, you told me to run into .ubuntu
<andv> asac, should I get the revid of latest commit?
<asac> read ~-15
<asac> 18:20 < asac> andv: the upstream branch is the branch you get when running bzr branch -r revid:REVISION flashgot.ubuntu  flashgot.upstream
<asac> 18:20 < asac> with the revision from default.conf
<asac> do that
<andv> k
<asac> remove the file from there
<asac> merge it into .ubuntu (resolve conflict because the file was removed in both branches) and bump default.conf to new upstream revision
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. if you could post a list of checked branches that would be nice
<eagles0513875> ok :)
<eagles0513875> asac: would that be better then giving u the ones i have checked
<andv> asac, andrea@nightsong:~/mm$ bzr branch -r revid:gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090907140616-el91l7yz71wvw7hi flashgot.ubuntu flashgot.upstream
<andv> Branched 15 revision(s).
<eagles0513875> havent checked i mean
<andv> let me see now
<andv> asac, I see the .h file
<andv> now i bzr rm it
<asac> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> add them to that wiki
<asac> makese most sense i think
<eagles0513875> asac: those go under the branch column
<asac> eagles0513875: the url of the branch
<andv> asac, it applied some other changes as well
<andv> asac, not only that removal
<eagles0513875> ok
<andv> asac, so I guess revid is wrong
 * andv is getting crazy
<asac> eagles0513875: i added examples how to use DONE and OUTSTANDING
<eagles0513875> whats that listwhere all the extensions are at
<asac> eagles0513875: dont add all ... jsut add those that you processed
<asac> we need to cleanup the list of extensions at somepoint
<eagles0513875> i will
<eagles0513875> ya lots of branches on there
<asac> eagles0513875: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<andv> asac, of course if I made an upstream branch reverting to rev15
<asac> that might be outdated though
<andv> asac, if I merge again I'll get those changes added agan
<andv> * again
<asac> andv: there are no other changes
<eagles0513875> the one u gave me earlier it was on edge
<asac> if you branch the right upstream revision
<asac> you remove just that file
<asac> commit it
<asac> then merge that into the ubuntu branch
<asac> done
<asac> (and bump default.conf revision id)
<andv> asac, then the revid is wrong
<asac> if the revid has debian/ directory then its wrong
<asac> yes.
<andv> yes, it has debian dir
<andv> omg
<asac> use bzr log --show-ids --include-merges  to spot it
<asac> right. could be a mess
<andv> asac, we hadnt a revision *without* debian dir
<asac> andv: i would think it should be gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090804115532-vmmsxkyeu1rfrqqn
<asac> that works for me
<asac> andv: we have
<asac> andv: try to spot the revision i just gave you in --include-merges log
<asac> thats a revision without debian/ and it looks like the last upstream branch merge
<andv> asac, yes
<andv> that one was right
<asac> yeah. so fix default.conf first
<asac> ;)
<asac> before the merge.
<asac> ;)
<asac> then you have to bump it again after the merge
<asac> but it should at least be right once ;)
<asac> gnomefreak just used the topmost revid from the .ubuntu brnach
<asac> not the upstream branch ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: when ever you get a chance that site with all the extensions thats on edge plz
<asac> eagles0513875: well edge. is ok
<asac> if you are not in beta testers it will direct you to the right page
<asac> its basically just without .edge
<eagles0513875> cuz right now i dont have the link to the branches
<asac> eagles0513875: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions == https://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> as u can see im not on launghpad much
<asac> edge is just the beta version
<asac> you dont get that unless you are in the launchpad beta team
<micahg> asac: did you see the bug in ubufox with apturl?
<asac> which you can be happy about ;)
<asac> micahg: with kde?
<micahg> well in general bug 423438
<asac> hi btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423438 in apturl "apturl crashed with SyntaxError in unknown()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423438
<micahg> hi asac :)
<micahg> I summarized at the top of the description and marked for 9.10 beta
<micahg> it's broke :)
<andv> asac, I've updated the revid
<asac> micahg: assign such bugs to me
<micahg> ok
<micahg> sorry
<asac> basically if things get triaged assign them to me
<asac> no problem
<asac> you can also ask ;)
<asac> but i usually follow up well on assigned bugs
<micahg> it was late last night :)
<andv> asac, I have a bzr merge ../flashgot.ubuntu
<andv> * gave
<andv> asac, and it added back all changes
<andv> -.-
<asac> andv: thats wrong
<asac> you merge into the ubuntu
<asac> not from the ubuntu
<asac> just bzr revert
<asac> bzr clean-tree
<andv> yep done
<asac> that will get rid of the cruft
<andv> ive merged
<asac> andv: merge the upstream branch in the ubuntu branch
<andv> done
<andv> then?
<asac> what then?
<andv> after merging
<asac> then you need to commit it as "merge new upstream snapshot with file xyz removed"
<asac> and bump default.conf properly
<andv> but I don't have to push it
<asac> you need to commit merges
<asac> but before committing it bump the default.conf revision properly
<andv> asac, from the latest commit I did
<andv> right?
<asac> no from the last upstream commit
<asac> check out the bzr log command i gave you
<asac> you will see which one it is
<andv> asac, I gave that command into the flashgot.upstream branch
<andv> after committing the merge
<asac> well then you need to take the topmost commit there
<asac> you can also look into .ubuntu branch after merge and pick the right commit
<andv> asac, on flasgot.upstream I have latest commit (6)
<andv> asac, andrea.veri89@gmail.com-20090907163444-9lrh236pr27p24um
<andv> asac, now I put this revid on the flashgot.ubuntu branch
<andv> asac, I merged that into .ubuntu then I commit
<andv> asac, then I see revid of that?
<asac> you dsont change the revid _before_ the merge
<asac> you merge; change revid and commit both together
<asac> andv: hmm
<andv> asac, Im really getting crazy
<asac> not sure what you are doing. try to take a step back
<asac> its really simple
<asac> you change revid during the merge
<asac> or after the merge ,)
<andv> asac, having an upstream branch like I do with my packages
<andv> would solve all this
<asac> no
<asac> think twice
<asac> you can easily get the upstream branch from the .ubuntu branch
<asac> you even have one now
<asac> because you branched it and removed the flashgot there
<asac> you can just look there for the topmost revision id
<andv> asac, I don't understand how can I remove a file
<asac> bzr rm
<andv> and then create an upstream commit
<andv> without a debian dir on it
<asac> andv: you branch the upstrem branch ... you already had that
<asac> andv: there you remove it
<asac> commit it
<asac> then you merge it into debian and bump the default.conf revid
<asac> done
<andv> asac, I created an upstream branch
<asac> thats just four steps
<andv> asac, then
<andv> i bzr rm that file
<andv> then
<andv> i went into .ubuntu and merged
<asac> you have to commit that
<asac> no
<andv> yeah i committed
<asac> yes
<andv> I committed it
<asac> bzr merge
<asac> _dont_ commit
<andv> then went to .ubuntu
<asac> bump revid
<andv> merged
<asac> commit that as "merged ..."
<asac> done
<andv> asac, and I put the revid
<andv> of the latest commit on upstream
<andv> so .upstream revid gets into .ubuntu bzr-bd/conf file
<asac> yes
<andv> right?
<asac> so all is right
<asac> i dont see whats the problem :)
<asac> now that you did that you can just a create  new upstream branch from it using the right revid from default.conf
<asac> so you dont need a .upstream branch somewhere
<andv> asac, pull now
<andv> asac, please tell me it's right
<andv> or I gonna suicide
<andv> lol
<eagles0513875> red on purple and red on black im seeing the rainbow or part of it
<andv> eagles0513875, bzr something is bad
<andv> * sometimes
<eagles0513875> ?
<asac> andv: you picked the wrong revid ... you took the parent: not the revision-id: line
<andv> asac, no
<andv> im really sure
<asac> yes
<asac> andv: well. i can provide it.
<asac> whats the revision id?
<andv> revno: 5
<andv> revision-id: andrea.veri89@gmail.com-20090907163444-9lrh236pr27p24um
<andv> parent: gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090804115532-vmmsxkyeu1rfrqqn
<asac> yes
<andv> export-upstream-revision = revid:andrea.veri89@gmail.com-20090907163444-9lrh236pr27p24um
<asac> cat .bzr-builddeb/default.conf   | grep revision
<asac> export-upstream-revision = revid:gnomefreak@ubuntu.com-20090804115532-vmmsxkyeu1rfrqqn
<asac> thats what i got after pull
<asac> so you probably didnt push
<asac> but i have your merge
<andv> I didnt commit that change
<asac> so you didnt change the revid in the merge commit
<andv> OMMG
<asac> andv: you would usually commit it right in the merge commit
<asac> but now just coommit it on top
<andv> asac, it says no changes
<asac> then you didnt push man
<asac> ;)
<asac> i have rev 20
<asac> nothing new is there
<andv> asac, pull now
<andv> it *should* be fine
<eagles0513875> asac: wiki is saving but updated with the ones i have done
<andv> asac, please tell me it's ok
<andv> ^^
<asac> yes. at last
<asac> eagles0513875: thx
<andv> asac, first time I use this way of working
<andv> you know I'm used to have a separated branch for that
<asac> eagles0513875: you didnt use the table colums? ;)
<andv> asac, let me know when pushed so I ping my friend
<andv> asac, leaving in ~10 minutes
<asac> e.g. the "checked" things
<asac> and add your nick in the last column
<asac> andv: yes. but once you know how to get the upstream branch out of it its the same
<asac> just that you dont publis upstream branch
<asac> will push it later today
<andv> asac, ok
<asac> have to get debian thing going somewhere ;)
<andv> asac, ok, msged my friend saying you gonna push it later
<eagles0513875> asac:  tried my best probably only my 2nd time editing a wiki
<eagles0513875> lol
<andv> asac, you'll have to change unreleased thing
<asac> eagles0513875: copy those check/crosses from above ... i added them as examples ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: one second
<andv> fine, i'm off
<andv> bbl
<asac> bye
<asac> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> filled out the first line
<asac> not sure if al is right
<eagles0513875> asac: ?
<asac> if you filed bugs please add them. otherwise keep it empty
<asac> eagles0513875:  look at it
<eagles0513875> right now going nuts m8 got my grandmother in hospital and its panic stations here :(
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> eagles0513875: ok. no need to do that now. if you filed bugs, just drop the bug ids somewhere on the wiki page and i will clean it up
<asac> if you have no time at all thats also ok ... just do it later when you have more time ;)
<eagles0513875> sry bro just going through alto here
<asac> micahg: you have problem with language?
<eagles0513875> asac: added the bug nunmbers m8
<eagles0513875> see yall later
<asac> thx
<asac> eagles0513875: on the wiki page there are no bug numbers ;)
<micahg> yeah, on the alpha 5 cd
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<micahg> asac: about that firefox recommends/suggests ubufox thing
<micahg> maybe it would be best to update ubufox to depend on apturl or apturl-kde than demote it to suggests?
<asac> micahg: yes. thats the plan
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should I file a new bug in ubufox?  should I update the one in ff35 about the dependencies?
<asac> micahg: if its not fixed yet reuse the existing
<eagles0513875> asac: didnt fix alot of that stuff on the wiki but since it didnt upload before i uploaded it again and bug reports are there
<micahg> well, the original was a bug about ff3.5 dependencies
<micahg> this would be about ubufox dependencies
<micahg> but I can reference the new bug
<asac> eagles0513875: you have an edit conflict
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> check out the page
<eagles0513875> i did it in a hurry :(
<eagles0513875> ill fix this tomorrow :(
<asac> sure. just remember to fix it when you have time ;)
<asac> kk
<micahg> asac: should I add a second task to the original
<micahg> and change it to update ubufox depends
<asac> micahg: not sure what you mean
<asac> whats the bug id?
<fta> asac, what i meant earlier is that in http://paste.ubuntu.com/266795/, i will remove lines 17-18 as they are now redundant with line 11
<micahg> bug 365965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in firefox-3.5 "[MASTER] Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<asac> fta: ok makes sense. thanks
<asac> very nice
<asac> now we just need a place to publish them ;)
<micahg> I believe the best thing now is to update ubufox instead of the firefox suggests thing
<asac> well. this is an example that bugs should not have "solution" titles, but rather "symptoms"!
<asac> e.g. "installing firefox-3.0 pulls in ubufox and all gnome depends"
<asac> e.g. "installing firefox-3.0 pulls in ubufox and all gnome depends through apturl"
<asac> micahg: why update ubufox?
<fta> "a place to publish them", what that for me?
<asac> micahg: ah yeah. well. add ubufox task so we can say "wont fix" for firefox
<asac> to express that we didnt use that way of fixing them
<micahg> ah, will keep in mind
<asac> fta: what that for me?
<asac> "want that from me?"
<micahg> so, the best thing then is to add the second task and fix the title?
<asac> yes
<fta> was that...
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> about summary mails
<fta> i don't understand
<asac> fta: the bot emails
<micahg> asac: milestone for final 9.10?
<asac> fta: sending them to public ;)
<fta> asac, who's supposed to read that, beside us?
<asac> anyone who wants to help on fixing dailies
<asac> i would think
<asac> currently the daily broken mail goes nowhere too
<asac> those should go to same place
<asac> most likely it would be just me and you
<asac> and maybe a few lurkers. but you never know ;)
<fta> the bot could send that to a m-l
<asac> i was asked multiple time: "where can i get notifications of failures so i know when to fix things"!
<asac> only answer i had was: "press reload at about 21 CEST" ;)
<asac> fta: yes. thats what i mean
<fta> the summary is not about ftbfs, but about packaging
<asac> or we could publish that as a blog
<asac> so users can use rss
<micahg> asac: should I milestone for 9.10 final for the ubufox fix?
<asac> fta: i know ;) ... but there might also be problems that stopped things from uploading
<asac> and users might want to check whether there might be new dailies etc. (like NOUPLOAD)
<asac> micahg: yes. for beta even
<asac> and assign to me ;)
<asac> or to you and suggest a merge
<asac> ;)
<micahg> beta it is and assigned to you :)
<micahg> well
<micahg> the other bug has to be fixed first
<asac> you can also suggest a merge for that ;)
<micahg> about calling apturl with python
<asac> but its simple enough
<asac> i will just do it
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I might be able to fix it
<micahg> but the other one I'm not sure about
<micahg> asac: where's the ubuntu ubufox bzr repo?
<asac> launchpad.net/ubufox
<asac> somewhere there
<micahg> too bad we can't set bug dependencies
<asac> micahg: tghat bug is already fixed
<asac> ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu
<asac>  98. By Alexander Sack  on 2009-09-02
<asac>     * better support kde by adding alternative Depends on apturl-kde
<asac>       - update debian/control
<asac> let me close it in changelog
<micahg> ah
<micahg> excellent :)
<fta> asac, could a PPA have a m-l? or just projects?
<asac> fta: well. that was the idea for the ubuntu-mozilla-daily thing. which somehow made all mails for me disappear
<fta> ?
<asac> i mean i tried to use the team approach
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> but i dont get those mails
<asac> even though all go there
<asac> hmm. maybe the daily team is just not subscribed to that ppa?
<asac> hmm stupid idea
<micahg> asac: you're the only subscribe for the ml
<asac> yes
<asac> and i dont get any mail from that ppa anymore
<asac> before i got mails from it directly
<asac> now none
<asac> micahg: you cannot subscribe there, right?
<asac> i think it was just for team members
<micahg> I can
<asac> you can?
<micahg> hmm
<asac> micahg: can you subscribe for a minute?
<micahg> edge looks broke
<asac> and see if you can get a mail?
<micahg> let me kill the redirect
<asac> there is a pending moderation request for a valid mail ... i could try with that whats going on
<micahg> oh, it says you must be a member, but it shows me the subscribe icon
<asac> yeah thats non-sense imo
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll file a bug in LP
<micahg> I can't subscribe unless I'm a member
<asac> let me file it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: should this code work : installing firefox-3.0 pulls in ubufox and all gnome depends through apturl
<micahg> oops
<micahg>  mSystemAppPath.Assign (NS_LITERAL_CSTRING("/usr/bin/" MOZ_APP_NAME "-real")
<asac> subscribed you to bug 425856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425856 in launchpad "non-team members cannot subscribe to launchpad/team mailing list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425856
<asac> if they have questions let me know ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: it says the policy is team members only
<asac> i cannot find the widget to change that
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: should my code snippet above work?
<asac> if assign needs a CSTRING then yes
<micahg> asac: would this diff dir in this patch be causing a problem? http://pastebin.com/f37a7326f
<asac> i cannot say witout seing the full patch
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f224e225
<micahg> because the ---- dir is mozilla.org
<asac> fta: so in case we ever solve that subscription problem we could probably use launchpad mls ;)
<micahg> orig
<micahg> I was wondering if it even got applied
<asac> using quilt?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> quilt always uses strip level of 1
<asac> so yes
<micahg> ok
<asac> not sure why there is no mozilla/ in the diffstat
<micahg> it didn't seem to work
<asac> maybe because quilt tries to be smart
<asac> cant remember that i ever looked too close at that ;)
<micahg> I was tring to get it to restart with the -real version
<asac> micahg: i think thats not the code for the restart. its the code for setting the right "default" app in gconf... isnt it?=
<asac> micahg: my patch touched some other file
<micahg> oh, I thought is was here..oops
<asac> micahg: thats for the default app thing
<micahg> was trying to fix bug 416627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416627 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5.3pre: Restart launches /usr/bin/firefox regardless of the original launch command." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416627
<micahg> but my revisions are all messed up now
<micahg> is it possible to rebase against the original?
<asac> what do you mean?
<micahg> to update to the latest original revision and then apply my versions
<micahg> *changes
<micahg> I guess I have to pull a new copy of the original branch
<asac> micahg: what kind of branch are you working? upstream clone or packaging branch?
<asac> sorry if i forgot what i told you ;)
<micahg> packaging branch
<micahg> firefox-3.7.head
<asac> and why are the revisiosn messed up?
<micahg> I did a bzr merge and I probably shouldn't have :)
<asac> you committed and then someone committed something in the meantime?
<micahg> on my local copy
<asac> when did you do that bzr merge?
<micahg> after one of the patches was out of sync with upstrema
<asac> after all your changes?
<asac> upstream is our firefox-3.7.head?
<asac> is that merge still the topmost?
<micahg> well it's all mixed in
<micahg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head.lp416627/revision/446
<asac> bzr uncommit
<asac> backup your lp18... patch that you adjusted
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I have copies in the build directory
<asac> then run bzr revert + bzr clean-tree
<asac> that will bring you back to clean revision 445
<asac> then add your patch again
<asac> etc.
<asac> then: COMMIT that
<asac> if you really want the latest upstream then do a bzr rebase on the "upstream" head branch
<micahg> bzr rebase doesn't work
<asac> it doesnt work now
<micahg> I need the latest upstream
<asac> but if you do what i said it will work
<micahg> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "rebase"
<asac> you need to install bzr-rebase
<micahg> :)
<asac> but here: dont do that now
<asac> that merge commit is a mess
<asac> that needs to be uncommitted
<micahg> did that already
<asac> then revert clean-tree
<asac> commit just your new patch
<micahg> did that already
<asac> install bzr-rebase
<micahg> no
<asac> package
<micahg> I need the upstream revisions first
<asac> not if you want to use rebase
<micahg> then I'll rebase
<micahg> then add my patches
<asac> no
<micahg> so it's on top of everything else
<micahg> no?
<asac> if you get upstream revisions first then you dont need to rebase
<asac> you can just commit
<asac> but you should excersize the rebase
<asac> because next time you will mess it up again ;
<asac> )
<micahg> excersize the rebasE?
<asac> basically uncommitting, pulling, committing
<asac> is manually rebasing ;)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> do what you want ;)
<micahg> won't rebase keep the upstream revision number?
<micahg> and pull will suck in all the changes at once/
<micahg> ?
<asac> if you rebase your branch against the upstream branch numbers it will take upstream branch and commit your changes on top of it
<micahg> ah
<asac> micahg: rebase is like: get a new upstream branch and move every commit you did after you branched your branch over to the fresh branch
<micahg> that's why you said to add my stuff first
<micahg> excellent
<micahg> I'll try that
<asac> yes as an excersize
<asac> you could just uncommit
<asac> and pull
<asac> and then commit
<asac> but you can also
<asac> uncommit
<asac> commit
<asac> rebase
<asac> ;)
<micahg> practice makes perfect, right :)
<asac> excercise i guess ;)
<asac> does that look less like excalibur?
<asac> ;)
<asac> exercise
<asac> ?
 * asac sucks at practicing exercise
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: mozilla/browser/components/shell/src/nsGNOMEShellService.cpp -> thjats not even firefox-3.7 branch material
<asac> that component is in xulrunner-1.9.2
<asac> micahg: but the code you are supposed to fix was in firefox iirc
<asac> micahg: oh
<asac> i am dump
<asac> thats of course firefox-3.7 ;)
<asac> dumb
<fta> asac, mozilla 508104.. well told you
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508104 in Storage "Upgrade to SQLite 3.6.16" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508104
<asac> fta: thats what i ment earlier today
<fta> i didn't read today's logs
<micahg> asac: is excercise the british spelling?
<asac> 11:41 < asac> fta: so seems mozilla thinks its the right thing to misuse configure to enforce runtime lower bounds ;)
<asac> 11:42 < asac> i should have known that
<asac> 11:42 < asac> actually i am not sure if this is the last drop needed to convince me to move to a standalone firefox package
<asac> 11:42 < asac> with everything in-source
<asac> micahg: no. the xc is wrong everywhere ;)
<micahg> asac: yeah, that seems pretty weird to bump sqlite on the stable branch
<asac> fta: how about that?
<asac> ;)
<fta> *sigh*
<fta> well, i still don't understand why you have so many "migrate to webkit" in the ff3.5 spec
<asac> i am really fed up with that.... i ask for something in a bit provocative fashion and the answer i get is a) completely off (reed)
<asac> or invoking trademark stuff
<fta> if you indeed want to drop all xul (build)deps, then yes, standalone firefox would make sense
<asac> i would think we keep xul as it is
<asac> and ship firefox standalone
<asac> as a no-change package
<asac> so that users get whatever mozilla wants them to eat
<asac> fta: i dont want to drop all build deps. i had hoped to get rid of most so we can do major version upgrades instead of long backports for EOL branches
<asac> now that i dont want to use firefox on top of xulrunner anymore i would just check what apps use gecko in a way that gets unsafe content
<asac> i hope its not so many so we might get away with keeping old xul around if that branch is EOL
<asac> and update firefox to next major version
<asac> in a sru
<asac> ;)
<asac> we can only hope that plugins can be linked against a (maybe older) xulrunner
<asac> and work in new firefox
<asac> that feels risky too
<asac> so we would need to provide firefox-dev etc.
<asac> which i dont want to be honest
<fta> me neither
<asac> i will sleep about it one more night i think ;)
<asac> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/09/07/122201/Chrome-40-Vs-Opera-10-Vs-Firefox-35?from=rss
<asac> odd ...firefox is best at "memory used" ?
<asac> http://lifehacker.com/5352195/browser-speed-tests-chrome-40-and-opera-10-take-on-all-challengers
<asac> Eh. i hate all browsers, they use too much ram. Which is why i can no longer surf the web on my laptop.
<micahg> asac: While that sounds good about an all in one, it would seem to defeat one of the major benefits of linux vs windows in that one copy of a library is on the system
<asac> micahg: dont tell me that
<asac> but it also has negative impact
<asac> i have to admit that
<asac> its basically only true if all the libs are pretty mature
<asac> and you dont need to latest crack
<micahg> which we generally don't
<asac> we do
<asac> everywhere around
<micahg> we do?
<asac> the only thing that is stable is libc
<asac> imo
<asac> there are some other libs of course pretty well stable
<asac> but there are overall so many software that requires the latest crack
<asac> think about gnome
<asac> gnome feels like they do it right.
<asac> but they basically ship everything on their own
<asac> own glib
<asac> gtk etc.
<asac> gtk/glib releases are not tightly coupled to gnome i think
<asac> but still they pretty much rely on the latest crack gtk every cycle
<asac> so think about a ISV that wants to build first class software based on the linux stack
<micahg> well, with gnome all the apps are bundled
<asac> they have no choice but either do everything on their own
<asac> or copy all those libs they need to ship in sync in-source
<asac> which is what you see for chromium and firefox etc.
<asac> micahg: yes. but gnome defines their dependencies
<asac> and they usually use latest gtk
<asac> so you wont be able to build all gnome we have in karmic for jaunty
<micahg> right, I already tried some of the apps :(
<asac> then we have all those new libs on the desktop .. basically all the kits
<asac> libpolkit
<asac> device kit
<asac> now libgudev-gobject
<micahg> well, if we're going to do it for firefox, then we could do it for songbird as well, right?
<asac> all requiring latest crack stuff you cannot even use in karmic
<asac> err in jaunty
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> look at all the jaunty libs i had to update to karmic versions there
<asac> just so i could build network-manager and applet :)
<asac> micahg: yes of course.
<asac> but songbird is a less popular target
<micahg> maybe the SRU policy needs to be reevaluated?
<asac> SRU has nothing to do with that in the first place
<asac> later for updates yes.
<asac> songbird is a tough question.
<micahg> maybe the main SRUs should just be security patches, and we can have a PPA for actual updates
<asac> i dont think that would be right
<micahg> like openoffice does
<asac> i think one obvious answer is the third party repository approach
<micahg> ok, I have to run
<asac> cu
<micahg> will you be on in about 2.5 hours?
<micahg> so we can continue this
<micahg> or tomorrow sometime
<asac> i will probably be in and out for a while
<asac> so maybe
<micahg> ok
<asac> ttyl
<micahg> later
<fta> gwibber backports still red :(
<asac> thats what i mean ;)
<fta> not enough builders
<andv> freenode is not having good days
<andv> asac, I'm back, any news?
<asac> fta: you think it will take longer than 24h ;)
<fta> maybe not: i386	4	 165 jobs (8 hours 10 minutes)
<andv> asac, any news?
<asac> no
<asac> got pulled into other stuff ;)
<andv> will you do it soon?
<asac> asap
<andv> great
<fta> asac, jcastro: in a day or two, chromium will reach 1% in popcon, that was my hidden goal before i stop doing it, i didn't expect it to happen this year
<asac> why would you stop doing it at 1%?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<fta> donno, looked like an unreachable number by then
<asac> next miletsone would probabyl to be more popular than epiphany-browser is today ;)
<BUGabundo> lolol
<asac> not in absolute numbers, but in relative
<asac> i assume that chromium already is more popular than galeon, kazehakase midori?
<BUGabundo> konqueror?
<asac> thats a bit harder i would think. its default on kubuntu
<asac> i think the number is simliar to tbird
<asac> so after epiphany, next goal is to become as popular as tbird
<asac> then go for default ;)
<fta> konqueror                       246719  20.21%     11974  229641    5073      31
<fta> epiphany-browser                125262  10.26%      2705  119028    3497      32
<fta> epiphany-gecko                  102885   8.43%      5960   93540    3367      18
<fta> galeon                           27540   2.26%      1419   25724     393       4
<fta> midori                           12264   1.00%       408   10967     884       5
<fta> chromium-browser                 11796   0.97%       898    4914    5982       2
<fta> kazehakase                        7820   0.64%       150    7513     154       3
<fta> epiphany-webkit                   3501   0.29%       117    3246     137       1
<asac> yeah
<asac> so midori, galeon feel like easy food
<asac> once its in archive epiphany will get seriously tackled ;)
<asac> tbird?
<fta> thunderbird                     310409  25.43%     21569  250572   38206      62
<fta> mozilla-thunderbird             173986  14.25%       163   48921      10  124892
<asac> something is really fishy with popcon
<asac> mozillla-thunderbird is quite old
<asac> well i think i never removed it ;)
<asac> i dont think there are many apps stronger than thunderbird that are not installed by default
<BUGabundo> konq has 20%? nice numbers
<asac> hard to defer something from those
<fta> the vote column is disturbing
<asac> arent the ratios similar ;)?
<asac> i think its just buggy
<fta> 21569/310409, means only 7% used tb in the last 30 days
<asac> you dont know how the abs numbers accumulate
<fta> 7% of the 25%
<asac> how quick they age etc.
<fta> it's a atime
<asac> maybe you have to multiply it even with numbers of days people keep the app open by average ;)
<asac> sure its an atime
<asac> ;)
<fta> i checked all apps once, the best app by vote was just 15% or 99.7%
<fta> so either a lot of people don't do atime/ctime, or ubuntu is not that popular
<fta> i meant, used
<asac> was just 15% or 99.7%
<asac> whats that?
<fta> the app scored 99.7% installed, but of those, only 15% used it regularly (as in, at least once in the last 30 days)
<asac> isnt popcon just opt-in?
<fta> it is
<fta> well, it is now
<asac> I have PARTICIPATE=no
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> iirc, i was set by default at some point
<BUGabundo> I have it YES
<BUGabundo> I think
<fta> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/stat/submission.png
<fta> somethine happened to trigger that jump
<asac> that logartithmic
<asac> at that point the submissions were really low ;)
<asac> i think thats ages ago
<asac> and probably means that they started to do it
<asac> i mean it bumped from 1k to 24k
<asac> first users were more fanatic and more enabled it by average
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31460723/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.firefox-3.5_3.5.4~hg20090907r26344%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> i know :/
<asac> my /usr/include/nspr dir ws empty ;)
<asac> fta: ok i think i fixed 1.9.1.head
<fta> thx
<asac> 3.1 is on its way
<asac> i hope ;)
<fta> yeahh! your name everywhere in tomorrow's summary ;)
<asac> dont be sarcastic ,)
<asac> so --with-lib-xuldsk copies full sdk to dist/bin/xulrunner ?
<asac> can you confirm that?
<asac> ok all good
<asac> i think its all ready for go on 3.1 branch now
<asac> ok i think all is fine now
<asac> after some problems with running bzr update after --local commit :/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-08
<eagles0513875> *TEAR*
<fta> ?
<eagles0513875> fta2: my grandmother is on the way out
<eagles0513875> her spirit is already gone but her body is still in this world
<micahg> sorry to hear that eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> thanks mich
<eagles0513875> micahg:
<eagles0513875> sry im outa it  semi tipsy depressed the wors
<eagles0513875> eworks
<micahg> asac: will you be updating seamonkey in Ubuntu to 1.1.18?
<micahg> asac: nevermind, I see the related bug
<micahg> fta: has there been any talk of adding seamonkey to your buildbot?
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> does anybody have an idea about bug 424727?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424727 in tuxguitar "Please build tuxguitar with xulrunner 1.9.1 for karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424727
<dholbach> and bug 305738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305738 in ubuntu "[karmic] Please review and sponser flashgot " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305738
<eagles0513875> hey asac
 * gnomefreak wonders why gnome-panel isnt loading all the way
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hi
<eagles0513875> hope all is better for ya then for me
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yeah so far how are you doing?
<eagles0513875> bad
<eagles0513875> lost my grandmother yesterday
<eagles0513875> im kinda an emotional wreck atm
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: sorry to hear that :(
<eagles0513875> thanks so im kinda outa helping here for a lil while :(
<eagles0513875> will have to let asac know
<dholbach> gnomefreak: I'm sorry to hear that  :-/
<dholbach> does anybody have an idea about bug 424727?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424727 in tuxguitar "Please build tuxguitar with xulrunner 1.9.1 for karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424727
<dholbach> asac: what about bug 305738?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305738 in ubuntu "[karmic] Please review and sponser flashgot " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305738
<gnomefreak> dholbach: that was done in review (flashgot)
<dholbach> gnomefreak: so... shall I unsuscribe the sponsors?
<gnomefreak> i left before someone sponsored it yesterday so not sure if it was
<gnomefreak> dholbach: yes please
<dholbach> thanks a bunch gnomefreak
<dholbach> done
<gnomefreak> dholbach: np thanks for reminding me sponsors were subscribed
<dholbach> don'T worry - I was just going through the list today again
<gnomefreak> im wondering if my problem with gdu-notification is the same as everyone elses. i will look at it later if chrisccoulson  doesnt get back to me
<andv> good morning
<gnomefreak> ok lets look at the bug above
<gnomefreak> andv: morning
<andv> gnomefreak, flashgot will be pushed today ;)
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> gnomefreak, you used the wrong revid yesterday
<andv> had to fix that
<gnomefreak> andv: i used what the output said
<andv> gnomefreak, rev 4 was the right one
<andv> * rev 5
<andv> sorry
<andv> the one without debian dir on it
<andv> give a bzr log into the branch and you find it
<gnomefreak> andv: why rev4?
<andv> gnomefreak, rev 5
<andv> timestamp: Tue 2009-08-04 08:08:58 -0400
<andv> message:
<andv>     * New upstream version 1.2
<eagles0513875> andv: wont be helping out here for a lil bit due to a death in the family
<gnomefreak> andv: shouldnt it still use the latest?
<andv> eagles0513875, sorry to hear that : /
<eagles0513875> thanks andv
<andv> eagles0513875, don't worry and take your time
<andv> gnomefreak, that's the latest upstream commit
<gnomefreak> ok im guessing that its only the first rev of new version
<andv> yep
<andv> the only revision without debian dir
<andv> in it
<eagles0513875> in the mean time i can test stuff out on kde if yall want me to
<andv> eagles0513875, unlucky we are all running gnome here
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> well if you need a kde tester you got me :)
<eagles0513875> doesnt the work you do also go towards kde and other wm
<eagles0513875> wm's
<gnomefreak> now that is a good question. dholbach shouldnt xulrunner-1.9.1 be enough im thinking the last .1 is security update
<dholbach> I have no idea
<andv> dholbach, any news with gnome-web-photo?
<dholbach> I just think there must be a clever way of glob'ing the right directory without hardcoding 1.9.1.2
<dholbach> andv: no
<gnomefreak> i was thinking it was but asac or fta would know better
 * dholbach nod
<dholbach> s
 * gnomefreak stays as far away from xul as possible :)
<dholbach> I see :)
<eagles0513875> j/w then since yall work on gnome is there a kubuntu-mozillateam??
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: nope there is no need since there is no QT support
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> but if you want a kde tester im here and have a vm :)
<eagles0513875> so i can test without fear of screwing up my system
<gnomefreak> atm *-gnome-support should help with alot of problems with QT
<gnomefreak> at least it was
 * eagles0513875 will install firefox after uninstalling blackbox wm
<gnomefreak> this is going to be way too big to pastebin
<gnomefreak> be back i need to restart to see if i can get useful debug info
<eagles0513875> andv: would me testing the stuff yall are working on help since im on kde
<andv> not really I guess
<andv> I used kde one time and didnt feel comfortable with it
<andv> that's a matter of choice
<eagles0513875> how do you guys find bugs that dont show up in gnome but in kde
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> would i be of any use for u guys since im on kde
<andv> you can do packaging-related stuff on kde as well
<andv> you'll just need a console
<andv> and an editor
<andv> and packaging tool which are available on kde as well
<eagles0513875> ya would packaging on a vm do the trick?
<andv> yeah, maybe your builds will be a less slow
<andv> but if you have a good pc that's ok
<eagles0513875> hehe dont even get me started on this rig lol
<eagles0513875> wait isnt the stuff built on the launchpad build servers they have
<andv> yess, but u can build your stuff on your own
<eagles0513875> dont you run the risk though of having a tainted build though
<andv> nope, everything is done into a clean chroot
<eagles0513875> ok hehe i might have a number of failed attempts
<eagles0513875> tbh i wish i wasnt running a vm
<eagles0513875> cuz i have a monster rig
<eagles0513875> hehe might end up as the senior packager of the team here for the rig i got
<andv> you're learning, so that's normal
<eagles0513875> ya :)
<andv> you should follow some packaging sessions
<andv> ask dholbach about them, he's the organizer
<eagles0513875> ya i should
<eagles0513875> im gonna be heading to an ubuntu desktop meeting today
<eagles0513875> hopefully i have a suggestion for 10.04 which is kinda taken from what microsoft was forced to do with win 7 lol
 * gnomefreak going to yell :(
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: want me to test something im willing to install gnome
<gnomefreak> we are trying to keep areselves from being too much like WIn :)
<eagles0513875> no but its a good idea
<eagles0513875> and i understand that
<eagles0513875> for instance when your installing ubuntu
<eagles0513875> somewhere in the installer you choose your browsers and it pulls it from the repos
<eagles0513875> while its getting installed
<eagles0513875> for instance if you dont like the default gnome browser why not install it but install firefox for instance
<gnomefreak> i thought of that with something else (not sure what it was) but decided not to file it
<eagles0513875> this though would be beneficial
<gnomefreak> aqh it was empiphany vs firefox
<eagles0513875> even for office suites
<gnomefreak> and tbird vs evo
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: then give users options on what they want during installation
<eagles0513875> on the kde side its koffice v open office
<eagles0513875> then browser choices
<gnomefreak> IIRC redhat and or suse allows this
<eagles0513875> why not incorporate it into the ubuntu line
<gnomefreak> they give you an option to install what you want during install
<eagles0513875> that would be super nice to have not to mention you would cut down alot of fluff im sure on the live cd
<gnomefreak> that would be installer team
<eagles0513875> but asac told me to go to ubuntu-desktop meetings
<eagles0513875> regarding the koffice v oo for some reason
<eagles0513875> is there a kubuntu-desktop channel or does ubuntu-desktop do it for all
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i dont think kubuntu has any channels other than #kubuntu kubuntu-ot #kubuntu-dev
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> ot = offtopic and dev == devel
<eagles0513875> rest falls under the ubuntu channels
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: sort of. i doubt the guys in #ubuntu-desktop are going to be any help. you really should talk to a #kubuntu-devel op to find out if ban can be released because you have a feature request but we are not too concerned with features for next release yet. maybe best to file a bug on it but talking to the op that banned you may help also
<eagles0513875> i think talkign to him would only benefit me i think in my dreams
<gnomefreak> this command isnt going to end :( be back while it runs its already been ~10 minutes
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: who banned you?
<eagles0513875> ikonia
<gnomefreak> ok be back in a few.
<eagles0513875> he hates me guts out i basically cant do very much to contribute to the community
<andv> eagles0513875, why he banned  you?
<eagles0513875> i dont even remember
<eagles0513875> he thinks i waste peoples time
<eagles0513875> when all i do is wanna learn
<andv> you got banned from which channels?
<gnomefreak> ok down to a few things on to do list. one of these days sunbird needs to be pushed it fixes ~5 bugs
<gnomefreak> i will ask ikonia in a few
<andv> gnomefreak, who is he?
 * gnomefreak should have ops in that channel but dont recall if its only the IRCC that has rights
<gnomefreak> andv: hes an op/ cant recall his name
<gnomefreak> ok asked for a pm
<gnomefreak> now i wait
<eagles0513875> ? im lost
 * gnomefreak not so lost yet but give me time :)
<gnomefreak> this file is too big for Lp to handle i think
<andv> which file?
<gnomefreak> 7/8 MB
<gnomefreak> andv: debug file
<gnomefreak> 7.8 even
<andv> gnomefreak, I fixed our emails as well yesterday
<andv> gnomefreak, you forget to leave a space and bzr merge had some conflicts
<gnomefreak> andv: oh :( space between <email>? should be < email >?
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i dunno what i should do about my ban
<andv> nope, [ name <email> ]
<andv> space between [ and name
<gnomefreak> i did have that i thought but i would have to look back at it but thanks for fixing it
<andv> ikonia, new dude wanting to learn packaging bits?
<ikonia> andv: I'm quite fine at packaging thanks
<ikonia> I'll package something up for you if you want though
<eagles0513875> hehe
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you're ban has been discussed and explained to you - so please stop discussing it with other people
<andv> ikonia, he got banned?
<ikonia> andv: not for this channel
<gnomefreak> that was my bad for asking who/why
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> I just saw the comment in this channel that he didn't know what to do about it
<ikonia> he does know what to do - it was explaied 3 - 4 days ago
<gnomefreak> he had feature request for Kubuntu-live disk and i told him to ask in #k*-devel he said he couldnt
<gnomefreak> xchat i take it?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: understandable
 * gnomefreak hasnt seen as*ac yet this morning is he ok?
<eagles0513875> good question on that gnomefreak i need to fix the wiki i was that i was working on with the extension bugs and what not i had filed yesterday as per his request
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: what wiki?
<andv> gnomefreak, he went to sleep late yesterday night
 * gnomefreak hopes it the packaging wiki
<gnomefreak> andv: ah thanks
<eagles0513875> nope not that wiki
<eagles0513875> the one for the extensions
<eagles0513875> that i was fililng bugs for so that the ones that are not using the correct stuff can be redone
<gnomefreak> oh that one. you can mark flashgot as done :)
 * gnomefreak forgot about that wiki with all the extensions i was working on. but this ice* crap is getting to me in package names
<gnomefreak> noone is touching the bug on it to remove them
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: you might want to consult asac in regards to marking stuff as done im not sure if he wants to give anythign a looking over before marking it as done
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: its reviewed and being pushed today
<eagles0513875> if asac gets up lol
<gnomefreak> him and andv reviewed it
<eagles0513875> kool kool not sure though to mark it as done it has to be pushed already or not
 * gnomefreak had to fix a few things in it to get it pushed
<eagles0513875> ya andv was killing himself yesterday trying to manually fix the mistakes
<andv> eagles0513875, yeah, fixing a wrong revid
<andv> crashed my head
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> and filing those bugs crashed mine
<gnomefreak> i never even filed it there
<gnomefreak> updated firegpg to not done since latest moving files crap upstream did
<gnomefreak> has no working clean call
<andv> gnomefreak, feel free to add me as co-maint for packages we gonna push in Debian
<andv> gnomefreak, so I can help sponsoring
<gnomefreak> andv: extensions im not sure what we push to debian since they are updated upstream so often but if mine went to debian i most likely would package it same time as ours. as for packages not sure who pushes sunbird if we do at all to debian
<andv> gnomefreak, asac told me quite all extension should go to debian and get synced over here
<gnomefreak> it would be great to package extensions for debian sincce very little will need to change. no renaming of files ect..
<gnomefreak> i was hoping for other way around
<gnomefreak> they sync from us for once
<andv> it will never happen
<gnomefreak> i know we have extensions from them and its a mess with the ice* names and they dont update them for us
<andv> our extension need to be updated with debian-related fields
<andv> and so on
<andv> and syncs doesnt exist in debian anyway
<gnomefreak> i guess with mine i can update them here and debian to latest security release
<andv> gnomefreak, is firegpg ready for debian?
<gnomefreak> andv: hell no. upstream moved FireGPGCall and now clean in rules fails i commented it out (bad idea) now it builds. dont want to push until i get clean working
<andv> gnomefreak, clean is pretty use to fix
<andv> *usually*
 * gnomefreak likes having clean there. but either way need to figure that out
<gnomefreak> andv: one of these days i will change control info and fix rules once i figure out how to do it with FireGPGCall bull
<andv> ok
<andv> gnomefreak, have you ever worked on ubuntu-it-menu?
<gnomefreak> andv: nope
<gnomefreak> andv: who was working on that yesterday?
<andv> mmm...don't know
<eagles0513875> hehe i was filing a bug against it but not working on it
<gnomefreak> cant recall if it was you or eagles0513875(bug stuff)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: can you give me bug #
<eagles0513875> blarg hold on
<eagles0513875> time to clear out the cache for ie lol give me a sec
<gnomefreak> andv: i guess i should wait to see what the bug is before asking what needs to be done :)
<asac> andv: gnomefreak: uploaded to debian/unstable
<asac> andv: gnomefreak: please test your stuff before asking to upload
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks (flashgot?)
<asac> depends had syntax error
<asac> yes
<asac> i fixed it on the mozilla-extensions-dev
<gnomefreak> asac: the sync was no space in email
<gnomefreak> i might have used an older one for test since i didnt get it into PPA until yesterday
<andv> asac, syntax error where?
<asac> check the commit log
<gnomefreak> i can honestly say sunbird works with new fixes since i use it daily
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: the ubuntu-it-menu bug is 425784
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> asac: how are we marking stuff as done on the wiki once it has been pushed
<gnomefreak> ok i was thinking changelog but it was in control now i am looking
<gnomefreak> or not
<eagles0513875> asac: what was the link to the wiki again so i may make my corrections to it
<andv> asac, have to talk with you via pm later
<ikonia> gnomefreak: what's your current sunbird build ?
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<andv> asac, that typo not my fault xD
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ubuntu3 IIRC
<gnomefreak> opps
<ikonia> ta
<andv> gnomefreak, you did some typos in the control file
<andv> while removing stuff
<andv> xD
<gnomefreak> andv: i was LP was working so i can see them
<gnomefreak> oh just a ,?
<asac> eagles0513875: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<andv> gnomefreak, yes
<asac> yes a ,
<gnomefreak> that gave errors on sync?
<asac> anycase ... both of you worked on the branch and signed if off without testing
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: that caused build failure
<gnomefreak> andv: was testing it
<eagles0513875> thanks asac btw not sure how much im gonna be able to help out but im willing to go to the next step in what ya want to teach me bout btw i can help with packaging if need be
<asac> gnomefreak: you should be testing too ;)
<andv> asac, I tested it before
<gnomefreak> asac: not here it didnt
<eagles0513875> but right now bug fixing or anything and im just an emotional mess due to a death in the family
<andv> asac, that's why i told you removing that thing in rules made it not working
<asac> andv: you are not a bot
<gnomefreak> asac: i know i was too caught up in time crunch yesterday but still my bad
<asac> ;)
<andv> asac, i was going to get crazy yesterday with the merge thing sorry
<asac> sure
<asac> its ok
<gnomefreak> bug 425784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425784 in ubuntu-it-menu "firefox-ubuntu-it-menu uses wrong version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425784
<andv> I went to my gf house and I had a bad headache
<gnomefreak> thats it?
<andv> too many brain using
<andv> xD
<asac> hehe
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ya thats it
<asac> all fine its uploaded
<andv> yep
<asac> lets hope ftp-masters let it throuhg
<andv> asac, np, gonna ping my friend
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ok will have it for testing in PPA shortly. i will test it here too but not sure how well it will work
<eagles0513875> andv: the packaging links that the bots provides the first one do i use that one to setup the necessary items for packaging
<andv> asac, off for lunch, I'll pm you later
<andv> eagles0513875, bbl
<eagles0513875> ok andv
<gnomefreak> i would love a branch on it if someone knows of one
<eagles0513875> wow i made a mess of that wiki lol
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you do know that the rul3es file is about as basic as you can get :)
<gnomefreak> only 5 lines of commands
<asac> gnomefreak: can you close the flashgot sponsoring bug?
<asac> saying its uploaded to debian now?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: one minute
<asac> gnomefreak: forwarded you debian NEW mail
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ill be back not sure how this happened
<andv> asac, forward that to me as well please
<asac> bdrung: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30320749/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.prism_1.0b2%2Bsvn20090813r49078-0ubuntu1~umd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ... seems prism is broken ;)
<asac> andv: done
<andv> asac, ty
<asac> bdrung: so seems to be a mozillla-devscript regression ;)
<asac> wrt legacy support
<andv> asac, it didnt appear on NEW yet, and it's not into incoming
<andv> asac, something went wrong?
<asac> no
<asac> i think website is just batched updated
<asac> andv: forwarded you mail
<andv> k
<asac> thats all i know
<bdrung> asac: but what happened there?
<asac> no clue ... let me check what rules look like
<asac> dh_installdirs -pprism
<asac> [ -d temp-xpi-unpacked ] || mkdir -p temp-xpi-unpacked
<asac> unzip -d temp-xpi-unpacked .o
<asac> unzip:  cannot find or open .o, .o.zip or .o.ZIP.
<asac> thats the error
<asac> so wrong zhip file detected
<bdrung> .o?
<asac> err
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism
<asac> i have no idea how to get to the code with the new edge interface
<asac> sigh
<asac> what a mess
<bdrung> MOZ_XPI_FILE is defined
<asac> bug 424147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424147 in launchpad "when looking at a branch in launchpad, the link to view the source code is no longer apparent." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424147
 * asac still fights looking at source code
<asac> ok got to it through revision
<bdrung> that's the way i took
<asac> refractor.xpi:: build/prism
<asac> i think that rule isnt run
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> ok i am unable to understand italian belive it or not. but it is done and tested :)
<asac> i think i dropped the implicit invocation of the MOZ_XPI_FILE rule
<asac> because we dont know that file except for the cases where its explicitly set
<gnomefreak> maybe i should update it for 3.5 while im at it
<asac> bdrung: ^^
<asac> so i assume we should not use refractor.xpi, but rather common-post-build//prism or something ;)
<asac> let me check
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: we should add, add support for firefox-3.5 in the extensions that are not already
<gnomefreak> ok ubuntu-it-menu is done and debdiff attached to bug 425784 i am using it here so i know it works :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425784 in ubuntu-it-menu "firefox-ubuntu-it-menu uses wrong version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425784
<andv> gnomefreak, let me look at it
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu
<gnomefreak> andv: debdiff on bug report
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> its still building in PPA but i installed it from local buid
<gnomefreak> s/buid/build
<andv> gnomefreak, 0ubuntu2~jjv
<andv> gnomefreak, why?
<gnomefreak> shit let me fix that
<andv> asac, yeah, it appeared on NEW
<andv> asac, as soon as he gets on, it will be accepted
<gnomefreak> i dont think we will push to debian with name like ubuntu-it-menu so we should keep ubuntu part on it IMHO but the jjv part was for push to PPA i have changed it but LP is giving me problems today
<andv> gnomefreak, the status should be set to 'fix committed' for flashgot
<andv> gnomefreak, not fix released
<andv> gnomefreak, the package is not yet in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> andv: asac trold me to close it
<TomaszD> hi, is the problem of Firefox 3.5 translations being worked on? a clean install of alpha-5 still has broken translations of FF
<gnomefreak> told even
<andv> gnomefreak, usually you add a fix commited when the package will be in debian soon
<andv> gnomefreak, plus I don't know if we can get an FFe for it
<andv> gnomefreak, so maybe it will join ubuntu in karmic+1
<andv> who knows
<gnomefreak> ok i will change it to commited but first LP needs to start working
<andv> gnomefreak, k
<andv> gnomefreak, if you're unable to fix that cause LP
<andv> tell me and i will do it on my own
<gnomefreak> that sucks i was waiting to go any further with versions until it hit repos
<andv> gnomefreak, latest flashgot
<andv> is a bug fix only release?
<andv> or it adds new features?
<gnomefreak> last i heard 1.2 was latest
<andv> yeah 1.2
<andv> it adds new features?
<gnomefreak> 1.2 didnt IIRC
<andv> bug fixes only?
<gnomefreak> i would have to look but kind of busy atm :)
<gnomefreak> andv: i think so i will look when i get a moment
<andv> gonna check the changelog
<andv> now
<gnomefreak> andv:
<andv> we are on 1.2.0.4
<andv> now
<gnomefreak> it seems to die only on revsion numbers
<andv> ?
<gnomefreak> andv: than i will update it when i get time :)
<gnomefreak> LP branch revisions
<andv> gnomefreak, don't need to rush
<andv> let's wait some more
<gnomefreak> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<andv> here too
<andv> bazaar.lp.net don't work
<gnomefreak> andv: the branch should be updated so if you can get it let me know
<gnomefreak> i just asked if it was server issue in #launchpad
<gnomefreak> but nothing yet. going for smoke
<andv> ubuntu-it-menu?
<andv> branch?
<gnomefreak> andv: done
<andv> k
<andv> gnomefreak, looks fine
<andv> gnomefreak, if you fixed the versioning
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu
<gnomefreak> i did and i pushed but i would have liked to check it to make sure
<gnomefreak> brb smoke/coffee let me know if something is wrong
<andv> k
<andv> gnomefreak, looks fine, why did you added the browsers as well?
<gnomefreak> andv: as for flashgot i would like to email upstream and see if he will remove those file for a linux version before updating it
<andv> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> andv: incase people dont have the package "firefox' installed
<andv> gnomefreak, asac told us to remove those depends
<gnomefreak> you can install "firefox-3.5" without installing "firefox"
<andv> or am I wrong?
<gnomefreak> andv: 2.0 deps last i heard
<gnomefreak> this is for people that upgrade without "firefox" installed
<andv> ah k
<andv> gnomefreak, firefox | abrowser | firefox-3.0 | firefox-3.5 | abrowser-3.5
<andv> I would like to see it written different
<gnomefreak> andv: like what?
<andv> e.g firefox | firefox-3.0 | firefox-3.5 | abrowser | abrowser-3.5
<gnomefreak> andv: ok minor change :) ill fix it now while i have term open to it
<andv> it's the same but adding related-deps all together is nicer to see
<andv> but it's the same for you
<andv> * me
<andv> asac, when you have a minute to check ubuntu-it-menu debdiff, tell me so I can sponsor it
<andv> asac, looks fine to me
<gnomefreak> i have to make a new one since im changing control?
<andv> ?
<andv> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu/revision/16
<andv> gnomefreak, what new one?
<gnomefreak> andv: leave the control deps alone or fix them for new debdiff
<andv> gnomefreak, add a new debdiff with the versioning fix
<gnomefreak> ok
<andv> plus deps organized a bit better
<gnomefreak> andv: how so?
<gnomefreak> andv: copmmand debdiff does that all for me
<andv> yeah
<andv> just provide a debdiff with that fixed
<gnomefreak> k
<|eagles0513875|> gnomefreak: you might wanna talk to asac about adding which browser version the extension supports to the wiki
<asac> launchpad times out
<gnomefreak> asac: i asked in #lp already no answer
<andv> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31490184/ubuntu-it-menu.debdiff
<gnomefreak> pushing new changes. will do debdiff in a few
<eagles0513875> sry bout that guys
<andv> asac, versioning is wrong, but gnomefreak fixed that already
<asac> use 0.15~ please
<asac> depends should be xpi:Depends
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> oh
<asac> recommends is right
<gnomefreak> xpi:* is how it should be
<asac> but remove all the depends
<gnomefreak> remove the deps?
<asac> take over changelog ownership
<asac> yes
<asac> dch -r
<asac> to take over
<asac> i dont think luca prepared the new upstream release
<andv> asac, I've already talked with him
<gnomefreak> asac: someone did that was from dev branch
<andv> asac, he's italian like me
<asac> doesnt matter. if gnomefreak does new upstream relesae changelog must be taken over ;)
<asac> i know
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure where upstream release is
<asac> gnomefreak: previous was UNRELEASED
<asac> you did new upstream release
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<andv> asac, it's not a new upstream release
<asac> so dont take it over
<gnomefreak> asac: ubuntu-it-menu (1.0.7.0-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low
<gnomefreak> i didnt do new upstream luca did
<asac> all ok
<andv> 1.0.7.0-0ubuntu1 previous
<asac> jsut address what i said
<andv> 1.0.7.0-0ubuntu2 now
<gnomefreak> his was karmic mine is unreleased
<gnomefreak> doing
 * gnomefreak still not sure why remove depends
<gnomefreak> or was that due to xpi*
<asac> gnomefreak: because you moved them to recommends
<gnomefreak> oh the xpi:* does that
<gnomefreak> ok lets try lp again
<eagles0513875> 2nd person confused about that lol
 * gnomefreak trying to figure out the importance of the ~
<gnomefreak> but either way its fixed
<fta2> asac, once again, ff 3.7 refuses to start (x64)
<gnomefreak> asac: andv http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31491173/ubuntu-it-menu.debdiff
 * gnomefreak wonders what all the crap is in debdiff
<asac> fta2: with xerror?
<gnomefreak> its outside of my revision
<asac> fta2: does it flush lots off stuff on the console ?
<fta2> asac, no, no crash, no error, in gdb, it shows it exits with err 0
<gnomefreak> andv: new revsion info http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu/revision/16
<fta2> i mean 01
<asac> fta2: you sure no firefox process running?
<fta2> yep
<asac> gnomefreak: that crap has to go away
<asac> you committed that accidentially it feels
<gnomefreak> asac: ok is there an easy way to run debdiff to exclude it or should i do it by hand
<gnomefreak> i did? i didnt touch that file
<gnomefreak> control and changelog is it
<gnomefreak> maybe because we droped all deps?
<asac> gnomefreak: you are supposed to commit stuff
<gnomefreak> that shouldnt matter
<asac> not send debdiffs
<gnomefreak> i did commit it to branch
<asac> gnomefreak: definitly not
<asac> bzr log -p
<asac> look at the output
<asac> i am sure you committed it
<asac> or its in bzr diff
<asac> fta2: i will update now to latest and see
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/267257/
<fta2> it's not new, started a few weeks ago
<asac> fta2: above you said there is no output
<asac> there is all that X stuff
<asac> thats what i ment
<asac> looks like it find a firefox window
<asac> in X
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267259/ its not from my commit
<asac> fta2: paste output of xwininfo  -root -children
<gnomefreak> oh but wait wtf
<fta2> asac, i have those XRemoteClient with 3.6 too, and it works fine on this box
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> why does it say i did new upstream release but not in my changelog nor anywhere else
<asac> doest matter
<asac> paste please ;)
<fta2> asac, if i upgrade 3.7 to the lastest daily, it will work, then tomorrow, if i restart (3.7), it will refuse to start
<gnomefreak> oh ok hold on a sec let me see if i cant fix this
<asac> yes
<asac> while in such a situation please paste the command
<gnomefreak> why am i commiting new version if i didnt do a new version :(
<gnomefreak> s/am i/is it
<gnomefreak> i think i know a why to do this :)
<TomaszD> asac, hi, is the problem of Firefox 3.5 translations being worked on? a clean install of alpha-5 still has broken translations of FF
<TomaszD> dpm told me you were working on this
<gnomefreak> i just started a new branch fixed changelog and control and i still get all that cruft
<gnomefreak> says i changed license and other upstream crap
<gnomefreak> and its not in my commit so im not sure what it is
<gnomefreak> doesnt show up in my branch either
<gnomefreak> im lost
<gnomefreak> i even tried using just bzr commit debian/control debian/changelog
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/267278/
<asac> fta2: thats not the command i gave you
<asac> :)
<asac> 15:06 < asac> fta2: paste output of xwininfo  -root -children
<fta2> oh, i didn't read, i thought it was not for me
<asac> it has fta2: ;)
<fta2> what do you need from that command?
<asac> fta2: grep -i firefox
<asac> just pastebinit ;)
<fta2> nada
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $ xwininfo -root -children | grep -i firefox
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure where that crap is comming from i have tried everything i can think of including new branch. its just on the debdiff not on my branch
<fta2> i have a bunch of "(has no name)"
<gnomefreak> - added ${xpi:Depends} to recommends
<gnomefreak>   - removed all depends because ${xpi:Depends} does this for us
<gnomefreak> is most likey the cause
<fta2> ohoh
<fta2> scim-bridge
<asac> let me check the bandaid patch
<asac> if it has a upper number of retries or something
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267283/
<gnomefreak> fixing branch atm
<asac> gasp found a bad bug in gtkmozembed.h header
<gnomefreak> asac: andv https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu  << use this screw debdiffs
<asac> looks good gnomefreak
<asac> andv: ^^
<gnomefreak> thanks. not sure why debdiff is collecting prevuios changes
<asac> bug 385325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385325 in thunderbird "[armel] thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGVI" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385325
<gnomefreak> thats what i was going to do :)
<gnomefreak> that was fixed already i thought
<gnomefreak> it will close mine when you push sunbird ubuntu32
<fta2> asac, i killed scim-bridge (no idea why it uses my ff profile) but it doesn't help
<gnomefreak> ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> asac: from Lp it says upi pushed yours maybe it didnt close on its own
<gnomefreak> ah jaunty build hasnt been done
<gnomefreak> updates -> email -> done i think
<andv> asac, back
<andv> gnomefreak, debdiff updated?
<asac> andv: branch updated not debdiff
<andv> asac, I would prefer a debdiff to see if the latest changes apply on the previous uploaded package in the archive
<andv> asac, plus the bug report should have a debdiff for later review as well
<gnomefreak> andv: no forget the debdiffs
<andv> gnomefreak, please add it
<andv> :)
<gnomefreak> andv: debdiffs are not turning out right no matter what i do
<andv> asac, I would add a note in the changelog entry
<gnomefreak> even started with clean branch and redid everything
<andv> asac, saying 'extensions transition'
<gnomefreak> it seems to be adding upstream changes from luca
<andv> gnomefreak, how is that possible?
<gnomefreak> also forgot to put bug # in changelog
<gnomefreak> andv: dont ask me look at last debdiff
<asac__> andv: its good enough to have a merge request
<andv> gnomefreak, apt-get source ubuntu-it-menu, do the changes, debuild and debdiff
<asac__> no need for a debdiff
<asac__> if its all bzr branch there is no need to
<gnomefreak> andv: did
<asac__> with a release commit you can easily figurew out the diff from bzr
<andv> asac__: gnomefreak told me the branch adds some upstream changes
<asac__> but you are the sponsor
<asac__> so you can ask the things you want
<asac__> andv: the branch i just looked at doesnt
<gnomefreak> andv: it shoudnt my branch is fine with just my changes
<asac__> andv: his debdiff had some upstream changes
<andv> asac__: I gonna debuild the bzr revision and debdiff it with previous upload
<asac__> but thats most likely because he messed it up locally
<gnomefreak> debdiff isnt hard to run :)
<asac__> i alreawdy signed off the branch ... so just look at the branch and if you dont see anything, testbuild and upload
<andv> asac__: as a suggestion I would add as a topic in the changelog
<andv> asac__: a topic like 'extensions transition'
<andv> we are doing all these on quite all extensions so maybe to identify this transition
<andv> in all of them would be nice to have such a topic
<andv> so that next uploaders will know what we did and why
<andv> asac__, what do you think?
<gnomefreak> if we do let me know if you do it or i do it. i would like to add fixes lpbug# so it closes bug for me
<andv> gnomefreak, gonna add it
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> np
<andv> gnomefreak, how can we call the transition in the changelog?
<andv> gnomefreak, extensions transition to latest mozilla-devscripts?
<gnomefreak> andv: not real sure. can you explain in more detail on what it is for?
<andv> gnomefreak, to let know ppl what we are doing
<gnomefreak> andv: no need for transition for that, since it was just a bug fix
<gnomefreak> andv: doesnt the changelog tell them that?
<andv> yeah, but doesnt explain why we are changing all them
<andv> the package itself works without this specific changess
<asac__> andv: we have a wiki page that should be referred to:
<asac__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<andv> that's great
<asac__> so say like:
<andv> gonna update your changelog gnomefreak
<asac__>  * karmic extension review/update
<andv> k
<asac__>    - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<andv> k
<asac__> also fill it in the table when doing
<asac__> so we know which were checked/processed
 * gnomefreak confused now. new version of devscripts is not really needed to be explained more?
<asac__> the table is busted though
<gnomefreak> looking at it
<asac__> eagles0513875: you didnt fix the table yet ;)
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> i sort of fixed it
<asac> ok fixed the page
<asac> please fill in as you do the extensions
<asac> gnomefreak: for it-menu he opened abug: 425784
<asac> please close that in changelog
<asac> bug 425784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425784 in ubuntu-it-menu "firefox-ubuntu-it-menu uses wrong version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425784
<andv> asac, im doing it
<andv> np
<asac> gnomefreak: andv: you can go through his bugs and start fixing them or review more extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: andv said he would add it. i told him i forgot up some lines
<asac> actually we talked about him doing his bugs once he did it
<asac> so maybe start with extensios not yet listed there
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<andv> asac, dinstall just runned so he will process flashgot soon ;)
<asac> all ~ubuntu-dev need to be reviewed
<asac> thx
<asac> have to do something else now
<gnomefreak> ok who was working on wiki when i was
<gnomefreak> ok confused now
<eagles0513875> asac: i lost my grandmother today btw thats why i havent fixed it yet
<andv> gnomefreak, 2 things
<gnomefreak> andv: what ones?
<andv> gnomefreak, first: W: firefox-ubuntu-it-menu: extra-license-file usr/share/firefox-ubuntu-it-menu/LICENSE this can be fixed using a feature from mozilla-devscripts o.15
<andv> second: some changes in upstream files (dunno what you did in the branch) http://paste.debian.net/46054/
<gnomefreak> andv: the debdiff said i change license file but i never tuoched it
<gnomefreak> touched even
<gnomefreak> andv: heance the whole problem with the debdiff
<andv> titleMenu.xul is not license file
<andv> gnomefreak, your branch differs from the orig file
<gnomefreak> andv: that is only one of the files listed in debdiff
<andv> gnomefreak, nope, the only one I got
<gnomefreak> not sure why its from ubuntu-dev branch
<gnomefreak> other wise i can start with revsion 1 from our package in repos
<andv> gnomefreak, that would be great
<andv> gnomefreak, you get latest package, you push it
<andv> you do your changes
<andv> and then I take care of the remaining actions
<gnomefreak> ok i will fix it than. but just knwo it will only have 1 revision
 * andv tests it in the meantime
<gnomefreak> im guessing devs need to fix thier branch
<andv> ubuntu-it-menu is really nice
<andv> never installed it before
<gnomefreak> why does the page have so many blocks? they all seem the same since no title has been given to each one
<gnomefreak> andv: it is and i think one for english would be great
<andv> yeah
<andv> it has been made by the italian community
<andv> gnomefreak, those changes made in the upstream tree
<andv> gnomefreak, are a free space only
<andv> ^^
 * gnomefreak not sure what changes would be needed to build it for other lang.
<gnomefreak> andv: dont get it
<andv> gnomefreak, all links refers to ubuntu-it
<andv> so they should be changed as well
<gnomefreak> andv: in the debdiff?
<andv> yes
<gnomefreak> andv: i never touched them so the changes should not be needed
<andv> yeah, they appear on the debdiff
<gnomefreak> if luca screwed up thats different
<gnomefreak> andv: my branch shows none of them that is what is bothering me
<andv> gnomefreak, maybe luca imported some changes in the upstream tree
<andv> let me see his diff.gz file
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason we have 3 blocks of the same thing without titles on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview#preview i would say drop the last 2
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<andv> gnomefreak, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/28212733/ubuntu-it-menu_1.0.7.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<andv> gnomefreak, his diff is clean
<gnomefreak> andv: did you try a debdiff?
<andv> gnomefreak, that's the diff file
<andv> gnomefreak, so every change to the upstream tree is reported there
<gnomefreak> i used https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu
<andv> gnomefreak, but as you can see it's clean
<gnomefreak> that branch should be good since it is a dev branch. the changes i made should not affect the debdiff in that way
<gnomefreak> andv: it is
<gnomefreak> andv: as a test make your changes from dev branch and try a debdiff see what you get
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> andv: not sure what revision on lucas that caused this
<gnomefreak> but changeing control + changelog should have no effect on the debdiff in that way
<gnomefreak> yep its his changes that are in my debdiff
<gnomefreak> now a why would be handy
<andv> gnomefreak, debdiffing dev branch
<andv> gnomefreak, with your latest commit
<andv> cleans everything
<andv> no upstream tree files are modified
<gnomefreak> oh damn i used the .dsc from package
<gnomefreak> that explains why one was good and one wasnt
<andv> xD
 * gnomefreak still not too worried about a debdiff :)
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree jaunty
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<andv> gnomefreak, will you fix it or not?
<gnomefreak> andv: the debdiff?
<andv> gnomefreak, either the debdiff or the branch
<andv> gnomefreak, I usually don't wanna see tainted diff.gz
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with my branch?
<ikonia> do you need to ask ;)
<gnomefreak> yes since my branch is fine from what asac said :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you messed the conflict up
<asac> if fixed it a while ago
<asac> i mean like 20 minutes ago
<andv> gnomefreak, http://paste.debian.net/46059/
<gnomefreak> conflict?
<asac> now someone submitted it with conflicts again
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/ubufox_0.7-0ubuntu1.dsc
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> look at that page
<asac> please roll back to the version i wrote
<andv> asac, the diff.gz is tainted by some upstream tree changes
<gnomefreak> ok confused now. what does the wiki have to do with extension
<asac> andv: that means that the revid: is wrong
<andv> asac, I usually love having a clean diff.gz but if this ok for you, ok
<andv> asac, http://paste.debian.net/46059/
<asac> gnomefreak: if you dont nkow whats going on, then why do you edit that page?
<gnomefreak> asac: and if wiki you mean no i cant turn them back i dont think
<gnomefreak> asac: you changed it while i was
<andv> asac, those changes are really useless but tains the diff, so your choice
<gnomefreak> asac: i was fixing the table
<asac> gnomefreak: i said that i already did that
<asac> gnomefreak: you should have seen the conflict when saving
<asac> it tells you "wait its broken" ... dont just hit save
<asac> start with revision 9 again
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt see either
<asac> then you just didnt look ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview?action=info
<asac> look at the asac page
<asac> thats the version we want to start with
<asac> gnomefreak: click on it and then at "more actions" you can say "revert to this revision"
<asac> revision 9 on that page
<gnomefreak> im looking atm
<asac> click on view
<asac> and then you can "revert to this revision"
<andv> asac, want me to skip this changes in diff.gz file: http://paste.debian.net/46059/
<andv> asac, looks like the -dev branch had that change but the package into the archive didnt
<gnomefreak> asac: neither let me change revision still looking. revert to revsion only uses 10 wont let me change to 9
<gnomefreak> found it
<andv> gnomefreak, I gonna fix that by hand
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<gnomefreak> andv: ok so you dont need me to fix it?
<gnomefreak> or what do you need me to do before i start email
<andv> gnomefreak, gonna fix it on my own, np
<fta2> asac, any idea for my 3.7 problem? otherwise, i will upgrade and it will work for a short while
<andv> gnomefreak, how does it look like now: http://paste.debian.net/46062/
<gnomefreak> oh yeah lots of crap from that but it still runs
<andv> :)
<andv> gnomefreak, a fresh and clean debdiff
<gnomefreak> fta2: i get errors in erm but 3.7 opens and runs
<gnomefreak> andv: much better thanks
<andv> gnomefreak, a LICENSE.txt file is installed somewhere
<gnomefreak> you used the package or the branch
<andv> want me to fix that?
<andv> gnomefreak, the package
<andv> gnomefreak, gonna remove the extra license file
<gnomefreak> andv: is it in top level dir?
<andv> gnomefreak, I'll do it
<andv> gnomefreak, assign me to the bug, I'm off
<andv> I'll do it this late evening / night
<gnomefreak> andv: ok i didnt see an extra license file but ok assigning you
<gnomefreak> andv: night
<andv> gnomefreak, no no, not going to sleep, wanted to say will do it late evening or night
<andv> xD
<andv> it's 17:02 here
<andv> afternoob
<andv> * afternoon
<gnomefreak> yeah that too
<andv> bbl
<gnomefreak> sorry its morning here
<gnomefreak> fta2: bug 401055 is what you are seeing i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<gnomefreak> i commented that 3.7 is seeing this
<fta2> gnomefreak, no, it's not BadWindow here, nor any X error
<gnomefreak> fta2: oh i get them in 3.7
<gnomefreak> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::CheckWindow] Get X Window Error = 0
<gnomefreak> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::FindBestWindow - XGetWindowProperty 1] Get X Window Error = 0
<gnomefreak> thats my output
<gnomefreak> over and over again
<fta2> yep, but it's not fatal like the infamous X Window System error (BadWindow)
<gnomefreak> fta2: nope i guess not. but why are you seeing it and not me?
<gnomefreak> 3.7~a1~hg20090907r32284+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<fta2> who knows, i'm only seeing this in my amd64 box, not on my other 32bit boxes
 * gnomefreak 32bit here maybe that is the difference
<eagles0513875> 64bit vm here
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31502638/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090908r32306%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<andv> asac, flashfot accepted
<andv> * flashgot
<andv> there was a problem with the Thumbs.db file but everything is ok now
<andv> asac, could you please add another column in the wiki page regarding which extensions should go to Debian and which ones should stay in Ubuntu
<andv> asac, so I know which one to work on with debian-related fields and so on
<asac> andv: feel free to do that
<andv> asac, yes, but I don't know which ones you want to go to debian
<andv> and which not
<micahg> asac: do you have anything to do with epiphany-browser or should I go talk to #ubuntu-desktop?
<andv> asac, don't know which valutation method you want me to use
<andv> * valuation
<asac> andv: you can add that column. on things not ubuntu specific the answer usually is debian
<asac> unless there is a debian package
<andv> asac, k
<andv> asac, BTS> flashgot (NEW) 1.2+dfsg-1 uploaded by John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com> http://packages.qa.debian.org/flashgot
<asac> micahg: i am one of the folks taking care for epiphany when we have time left
<micahg> asac: It's EOL upstream
<micahg> -gecko
<asac> great
<micahg> so I was wondering if it should be removed from Karmic
<micahg> and -browser repointed to -webkit
<micahg> bug 414748
<andv> asac, when I get back home later I gonna push ubuntu-it-menu ;)
<andv> asac, need to fix the extra license file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414748 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-gecko is EOL upstream" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414748
<andv> asac, chatzilla is a nice ext, gonna do it as next
<andv> asac, but I guess it's already in: http://packages.debian.org/sid/iceape-chatzilla
<fta> micahg, about dailies of seamonkey, i really don't think it's worth it, not enough users, not to mention we already need more people committed to fix the build issues
<micahg> fta: is there a reason we don't have a seamonkey daily build
<fta> seamonkey                         8292   0.68%         1       8       0    8283
<fta> seamonkey-2.0                       81   0.01%         0       0       0      81
<andv> asac, maybe not, looks like chatzilla is included into iceape
<fta> chromium-browser                 11796   0.97%       898    4914    5982       2
<asac> i agree with fta. we cannot add more dailies without folks fixing them
<asac> depending on the amount of patches of course
<asac> andv: dont be too motivated about uploading everything to debian
<micahg> would I be able to help with that?
<asac> i want to start slowly on that
<andv> asac, k
<asac> for now only new extensions i consider
<asac> we can mark them as "should go to debian"
<asac> but i will not start doing mass uploads there ;)
<fta> micahg, sure
<micahg> how can I help fix build issues?
<asac> whoever wnates to help has to subscribe to build failures ... wait
<fta> most of the failures are just patch failing to apply because the context changed
<asac> micahg: can you subscribe to the ppa?
<asac> maybe it gives you build failures too?
<micahg> no
<micahg> no option to subscribe to ppa
<asac> micahg: so for now fta can include me and you in the build failures he pings us with ;)
 * micahg will try to build seamonkey in my ppa
<micahg> ok, what do I do to fix a build failure?
<asac> micahg: usually a patch doesnt aply anymore and needs to be rebased
<micahg> pull source branch and fix the patch?
<asac> yes
<asac> then suggest a merge.
<asac> but tell fta you want to work on that
<asac> otherwise he might be quicker ;)
<micahg> is there a guide on rebasing patches?
<asac> and that would duplicate effort
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well
<asac> micahg: no ... its quilt push -f
<asac> then working through the .ref files it creates
<asac> and applying that manually if its still needed
<micahg> I'd only be available in the evenings for it
<asac> when done you run quilt refresh
<micahg> usually when you two are sleeping :)
<asac> we usually dont sleep early ;)
<asac> micahg: when is evening?
<micahg> 0200-0600 UTC
<micahg> BTW, I backported the latest bzr-rebase to jaunty if anyone needs it
<fta> you just need to get the tarball from the ppa (the one that failed), pull the packaging branch, bzr bd --merge it, go to the build dir, move to the source dir (often build-aread/something), ln -s ../../debian/patches, quilt push -f, have a look at the .rej (reject) files, try to apply those rejects manually, quilt refresh, quilt push -a (to see if the rest of the patch stack is ok), then move the refreshed patch back to the branch, commit, push b
<fta> ack to your area of lp, request a review
<fta> (oops; long line)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> got it
<fta> also before starting anything, first look at the build log to see if you understand the error. if you do, proceed, if you don't or are unsure, just ask us
<fta> you can try with <fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31502638/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090908r32306%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> micahg: already bumped the snapshot for this in the branch
<micahg> actually my ff3.7.head branch is out of date and I wanted to practice rebasing on it
<asac> so you just need to grab the orig.tar.gz and then can try to build
<asac> and fix patch
<micahg> ok
<micahg> let me try
<micahg> do I pull the daily head branch?
<fta> micahg, oh, and before you ask for a review, you should build the package. once you feel confident, it may not be mandatory, depending on how trivial the fix is
<asac> micahg: no just the .head branch
<asac> micahg: we only bump the changelog revision if there is a change upstream that requires adjustment ... like it was the case now, because the patch failed
<asac> micahg: so what i did was commit a new snapshot revision and now wanted to adjust patch
<asac> since i didnt do it yet, you can just adjjust patch based on the latest .head
<fta> i have a trick, i use the bot to create the bump revision for me ;)
<fta> that's why my commits look all the same ;)
<micahg> is firefox/3.7 the head branch now?
<fta> yes
<andv> asac, flash lib files where are stored?
<micahg> I don't see ref files
<micahg> it says files are missing
<micahg> I'm checking the tarball for the files
<asac> micahg: --merge
<asac> bzr bd --merge
<asac> otherwise files are missing ;)
<micahg> did that already
<andv> asac, flash lib files where are installed?
<asac> no clue
<andv> oki
<asac> no clue what that question means.
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> this isn't working
<micahg> I'll have to get some help another time
<micahg> need to work now
<fta> micahg, .rej, not .ref
<fta> like reject
<micahg> none of those either
<micahg> quilt refresh
<micahg> Nothing in patch firefox-profilename
<fta> and you probably need a ~/.quiltrc to have the same style as we have
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what should be in mine?
<fta> micahg, please pastebin what you've done
<asac> you need to use QUILT_PATCHES
<micahg> fta: just quilt push -f and quilt refresh
<micahg> asac: how?
 * micahg never used quilt before
<asac> fta: can you give him your .quiltrc? i dont use any, but use ln -s ... ;)
<fta> micahg, you need to start the build, so it unpacks the embedded tarballs for you
<asac> ./debian/rules patch ;)
<asac> works nowadays
<micahg> i did that manually
<asac> paste all the steps you did so far ... like fta asked
<fta> asac, i don't use any in my pbuiler nowadays, but i used to have one in my chroots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/267495/ some projects use -U3, we use -U8
<micahg> it's a mess right now...bd merge (had debian and .bz2), decompressed bz2, quilt push -f, quilt refresh
<fta> sometimes, sorting is useful, etc..
<fta> you should never need to decompressed bz2 manually, let the package do that for you
<micahg> I wanted to look at the files
<micahg> but it seems like I just needed to have the .rc file instead
<asac> micahg: bzr bd --merge -e -> that extracts the package for you
<asac> micahg: then ./debian/rules patch
<asac> to apply patches
<asac> then you can use quilt
<micahg> ah
<asac> if you have QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<micahg> I missed that second step :)
<asac> otherwise you need to use ln -s debian/patches
<asac> so you have a patches dir on top level dir
<asac> micahg: actually its in build-tree/mozilla for the tar.bz2 layouts
<asac> i would suggest to use QUILT_PATCHES env
<asac> micahg: in your .quiltrc ... like fta posted:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267495/
<micahg> ok
<asac> use that project
<asac> err file ;)
<micahg> I added that
<asac> micahg: you usually run quilt refresh, etc. if oyu are in build-tree/mozilla/
<asac> so quilt push -f to apply the broken patch
<asac> work in the .rej files
<asac> check that all is good with
<asac> quilt diff
<asac> and run quilt refresh to apply it
<asac> then run quilt push -a
<asac> to check that all the other patches stilla pply
<asac> and quilt pop -a
<asac> to see that you didnt forget to refresh something
<asac> then you can run debuild -b ;) to kick off the build
<asac> when done remember to copy the new patches/* files to the packaging branch
<asac> otherwise everything will be lost on next bzr bd ;
<asac> )
<micahg> ok
<fta> asac, http://codereview.chromium.org/202012
<asac> ouch
<asac> sigh. they shouldnt hack around this
<asac> rather plugins that are unhappy should die
<asac> it causes pain here too
<fta> they target hardy
<fta> are you ready to kill the totem plugin?
<jcastro> fta: \o/ finally a response!
<jcastro> fta: once they have like a stable branch and all that, do you have a list of problems that keeps chromium out of the archive?
<jcastro> like a general big list
<fta> jcastro, mostly copyright review, a system libs
<fta> -a+and
<fta> that and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Packaging
<jcastro> do you think you can get chromium running on the system webkit?
<fta> nope
<jcastro> heh that's what I thought
<fta> it may be possible to do the other way around, ie change our system wekbit to be the chromium one
<micahg1> ugh
<micahg> still not working
<fta> micahg, pastebin what you did so we can help you
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/267518/
<micahg> I ran ./debian/rules patch before that
<fta> what do you have in that dir?
<fta> you should have build-area/mozilla
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/fde11126
<fta> i mean build-tree/mozilla
<fta> so either you set QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches in your env, or you go to build-tree/mozilla and ln -s ../../debian/patches
<fta> then from build-tree/mozilla, quilt push -a, it will apply some patches and fail on the culprit, like in the logs
<micahg> i set the env var
<micahg> do I need anytthing elsE?
<fta> then quilt push -f, it will apply the patch, and leave at least one .rej, maybe more
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> howding fta micahg asac, everyone
<micahg> quilt push -a
<micahg> The topmost patch firefox-profilename needs to be refreshed first.
<fta> probably because you tried other ways before, drop all .pc/
<fta> ./.pc
<fta> you should use the link instead, QUILT_PATCHES is a mess when using embedded tarballs and relative paths
<asac> yes
<asac> i hate QUILT_PATCHES
<asac> and found out that it doesnt work for embedded tarballs just now
<asac> i think we should create the link post patches target everywhere
<asac> its a contribution mess somehow
<fta> it does, but you have to be carefull to always start for the package origin
<asac> BUGabundo: all good. just busted with some urgent backchannel stuff ;)
<fta> -for+from
<asac> so not much chatting for me here today
<BUGabundo> no prob
<BUGabundo> I won't be here much either
<BUGabundo> just saying hi
 * BUGabundo goes checking for daily updates
<micahg> how do I link?
<fta> "go to build-tree/mozilla and ln -s ../../debian/patches"
<fta> but unset QUILT_PATCHES
<micahg> no go
<micahg> I can't do this anymore right now
<micahg> sorry
<BUGabundo> asac: I got a new bug for you
<BUGabundo> 3G modem won't be seen if plugged during boot
<BUGabundo> no prob it re-plug after login
<fta> asac, what do you think we should do for the chromium system libs? at some point, i had zlib, bzip2, sqlite3, libjpeg, libpng, libxml and libxslt ready, but since, i had to drop zlib and sqlite3
<fta> there's v8 & skia, which i don't think we should do right now
<asac> fta: zlib is a desaster. given our recent firefox experience, i think i have spent enough tears no that issue
<asac> just keep sqlite internal
<asac> done
<asac> do what you want to do with zlib
<asac> we could try to fix the package
<asac> but who knows what they will do next
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<fta> 2 issues with zlib, minizip headers not shipped, and bug 402178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402178 in libpciaccess "gzopen64 implicitly converted to pointer" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402178
<asac> fta: the minizip objects are not even in the lib afaik
<asac> fta: drop it
<asac> if some ftpmaster thinks its worse to make zlib we can do that ;)
<mconnor> asac: why is general.useragent.locale a complex pref?
<asac> mconnor: otherwise it does not work with .xpi translations
<fta> asac, no, we ship a binary (minizip) in zlib-bin, but not the headers
<mconnor> it... doesn't?
<asac> mconnor: yes. it will be en-US forever
<mconnor> because xpis can't override default prefs?
<mconnor> is there a core bug on this?
<mconnor> and when did you start doing this?
 * BUGabundo feels ignored by asac :\
<asac> mconnor: everytime we raise "matchOS" issues we got unsupportive comments
<mconnor> asac: from who?
<mconnor> and how does matchOS fit in here?
<asac> mconnor: distros have to use matchOS otherwise packaging translations is not possible.
<asac> mconnor: and the general.useragent.locale is not changed on the fly by matchOS afaict
<asac> or its changed too late or something.
<mconnor> but why does it need to be a complex pref, instead of a charpref?
<mconnor> (sorry if these questions seem dumb, it's been a while since I've looked at the prefs system)
<asac> mconnor: i have to look that up again.
<asac> mconnor: we have it for ages and last time i tried it was about 1h ago
<asac> mconnor: i think (completely wrong it might be) that it has something to do with either that defaults/preferences dont work
<asac> or (what i think is more likely) it was a startup order thing.
<asac> like the pref got set too late or something
<mconnor> being set dynamically, you mean?
<asac> 1h == 1y
<mconnor> hmm
<asac> if its set at all
<asac> i am not so sure about that atm
<asac> mconnor: i looked at it now that i touched the code for this
<asac> mconnor: and there are not so many places where general.locale is referenced
<asac> so we could fix all locations.
<mconnor> except any extension code using/setting this would be busted
<asac> or we could say: "yes, we want to fix it this matchOS thing" for real
<asac> mconnor: yes.
<asac> thats bad.
<asac> mconnor: maybe we can make complexpref smarter ?
<mconnor> why is it a complex pref though?
<asac> so it can be transparently used for getCharPrefs
<mconnor> oh, localized prefs are complex prefs?
<asac> yes
<asac> sorry
<asac> thought you know ;)
<mconnor> it's been 2-3 years since I did anything with localized prefs
<asac> yes. thats why i said "sorry"
<mconnor> no worries
<mconnor> so, hmm
<asac> we can do two things: a) investigate what we can do in the long run to get rid of the complex pref in our build
<mconnor> there really should be a bug about this, since I can see all sorts of awesome issues here
<asac> b) fix the places that cause problem within mozilla and check if complexprefs can be made charprefs more transparently
<asac> mconnor: one issue we had (and why i tried to back that part out in the first place 1y ago) is the blocklist url. that was mozilla bug 469760
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469760 in Add-ons Manager "blocklist url %LOCALE% replaced with general.useragent.locale value, but without resolving complex value on ubuntu" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469760
<asac> dont worry: it definitly gives us good results. i was just concerned about the metrics on your side
<mconnor> asac: hmm, so, blocklist really shouldn't use the pref anyway, afaict
<asac> mconnor: havent verified if its fixed in 3.7 ... its definitly used, check the patch i proposed: https://bug469760.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=353136
<mconnor> asac: we could just return nsIChromeRegistry.getSelectedLocale("global"); like the URL formater uses
<asac> "its declared hacky" so dont mind the not needed code for the char pref in there ;)
<asac> sounds good
<asac> i will try that and suggest that as a patch (if its not already done)
<mconnor> I assume that works fine, since I assume the addon manager etc works
<mconnor> it's not
<asac> good
<mconnor> well, not good ;)
<mconnor> ideally, we should fix the blocklist service to use the nsIURLFormatter interface
<asac> good that we have a solution for that now ;)
<mconnor> instead of recreating the wheel
<asac> yes thats what was commented on that bug
<mconnor> "now"
<asac> i just would love to have nice blocklist urls. if we can fix matchOS+ general.useragent.locale in a different (more dynamic) way. then i would be even more happier
<mconnor> I would bet that method's been around since 2005 or earlier
<asac> yeah
<mconnor> well
<mconnor> here's the question: does getSelectedLocale work with your langpacks, i.e. does it return correct locale info?
<asac> mconnor: as of now?
<mconnor> yes
<mconnor> I think it should
<asac> let me check
<mconnor> I am 99.9% sure it will, but please verify :)
<asac> whats the contract url of chrome registry ;)? let me look
<asac> err component ;)
<mconnor> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/690a453b8768/toolkit/components/urlformatter/src/nsURLFormatter.js#l68
<asac> great
<mconnor> you know what to do with the Cc/Ci stuff, I assume
<asac> better even
<asac> sure
<asac> thanks for the confidence ;)
<asac> if copy/paste would be preserved across mozilla stops
<asac> that would have been even better ;)
<asac> yes it works here
<asac> mconnor: ^^
<mconnor> ok
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> it looks like g.a.l used to be a complex pref
<mconnor> in 2004
<asac> right
<mconnor> or thereabouts
<asac> i think it was removed because firefox didnt support multiple locales anymore
<asac> compared to mozilla suite
<mconnor> I don't think that's true
<asac> hehe
<mconnor> since we have switcher UI that shows up in addons mgr when multiple are installed, aiui
<asac> switcher UI was added when?
<asac> isnt that an extension?
<mconnor> there's an extension for primary UI
<mconnor> but I thought there was something in addong mgr
<asac> let me kick off the japanese build i have here and check with some xpi
<asac> mconnor: i dont see anything
<asac> maybe not so great idea to start with a mozilla ja build ;)
<mconnor> well, yeah
<asac> but i only see the "disable" + "uninstall" buttons
<asac> and there is "refresh" at the bottom afaict
<mconnor> for the languages tab?
<mconnor> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/content/extensions.js#2146
<asac> yes ... in addons -> langguages
<asac> started with fresh profile too
<mconnor> and you have what other language installed?
<asac> de.xpi
<asac> one sec
<asac> uploading screen
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/jaaddons.png
<asac> using xpi from here: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.2/linux-i686/xpi/
<mconnor> isn't that the enable button?
<asac> mconnor: the left one was the "disable" button
<asac> now its greyed
<asac> and the right one is uninstall i would think
<asac> the (D) means disable as it seems
<asac> now its (E)
<asac> ;)
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> intriguing
<asac> not sure i would run the japanese version if i were from japan ;)
<asac> i would be constantly offended about all the latin stuff still in there ... so directly go for en-US ;)
<mconnor> that might actually be correct accesskeying
<asac> yes
<asac> i know
<asac> thats the accesskeying
<mconnor> there's some weird stuff with how accesskeys work for some locales
<asac> yeah. thats what i mean
<asac> they usually have no complete keyboard
<mconnor> yeah
<asac> because english was born to be a computer language :-P
<mconnor> anyway, hmm
<Mook_sb> yes, with CJK (dunno about V), since you still have a qwerty keyboard
<asac> more likely because they didnt want to find their own standard
<asac> in short. firefox does not support multiple languages oob.
<mconnor> it's a little strange
<mconnor> I thought this UI was better
<asac> thats why all the problems (maybe even to be called regressions) pop up for us
<mconnor> asac: we support it... just not _well_ ;)
<asac> as we canoot really ship a full build for each locale .. especially since we want multi-user desktops that can have differnt langeuage ;)
<asac> mconnor: right
<mconnor> really, this should be like the themes tab
<asac> mconnor: lets its not an officially used feature. so there is decay ;)
<mconnor> "Use Locale"
<asac> i think the old mozilla suite thing was too much UI clutter for firefox approach
<asac> and then when addons manager became more powerful it was forgotten
<asac> to add ;)
<mconnor> hey, at least we have some UI for it!
<mconnor> do you have a link to an xpi?
<asac> yes. you can look at them, and be happy that you have them ;)
<mconnor> so I can see this in English
<asac> and hope you might be able to use them at some point without and extension ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.2/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi
<asac> thats german
<asac> our builds dont offer it too
 * mconnor switches to a 3.5.2 build
<asac> but i wanted to test with official mozillla build and only had ja
<asac> are there langpacks for 3.6 yet?
<mconnor> unlikely
<mconnor> dunno the state of localization, but we wouldn't have built anything until beta
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats important for me. do you really think that december is realisitic for a 3.6?
<mconnor> I do
<mconnor> based on running current builds at least
<mconnor> so, hmm
<mconnor> it's a complex pref so we can get the value of intl.properties
<mconnor> s/of/from/
<mconnor> asac: anyway, I know it's late, but I think the right fix is probably going to be using the selectedLocale, not general.useragent.locale
<mconnor> I'll have to check with bsmedberg
<asac> mconnor: are we on the blocklist bug?
<asac> or on the original one?
<asac> (distribution/searchplugins)
<mconnor> both
<mconnor> :)
<asac> ok
<mconnor> really searchplugins
<mconnor> but the right fix, in all cases like this, seems to be "use the current locale from chromereg"
<asac> yes
<mconnor> but the use in netwerk is tricky, might need to special-case that (fall back to the pref for the non-libxul embedding case, if we actually care about that case anymore)
<mconnor> asac: are you still using jwsdot for bmo bugmail?
<asac> you mean in netwerk/protocol/http/src/nsHttpHandler.cpp?
<asac> mconnor: unfortunately yes.
<mconnor> you can fix that whenever you want, y'know
<mconnor> ;)
<asac> well. i have to resort my bugmail filtering
<asac> its a complete mess
<asac> i also have a @canonical.com thing
<asac> but only for formal change bugs
<mconnor> ah, yes, bugmail filtering sucks without good server side capabilities for the extra headers
<asac> well. even then. sometimes i think its all lost ;)
<asac> current state is that i only get to the mails that get in my inbox
<asac> and in consequence i have to pipe more to my inbox
<asac> and so on
<asac> ;)
<mconnor> ew
<asac> maybe i should start using thunderbird again ;)
<asac> let me check what chrome registry does
<asac> does it look at the pref ;)?
<asac> ok seems to check the system stuff if matchOS
<asac> otherwise uses selecte locale prefs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-09
<asac> mconnor: ok managed to test the patch and attached to bug
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=515232
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 515232 in Search ""distribution" searchplugins dont work for complex general.useragent.locale" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> hmm. guess the autostring should be moved directly above where its used for first time ;)
<andv> asac, if tomorrow gnomefreak will ask about ubuntu-it-menu tell him I gonna do it tomorrow afternoon / evening
<asac> andv: you think he will jump on it?
<andv> asac, lol
<andv> asac, maybe he asks you to sponsor it
<asac> k
<andv> I first need to fix the extra license file
<andv> then it's ready
<andv> but now I'm a bit tired, so commenting two more bugs than I'm off
<asac> thx
<asac> sleep well
<andv> ty :)
<andv> asac, ok, done, I'm off for night
<andv> asac, see ya tomorrow, good night
<asac> micahg: quick question before i leave. did things go well with the patch merging? ;)
<asac> micahg: also not happy i couldnt follow here - was kind of dragged through something ;)
<fta> asac, i thought you did a session about that during the summer..
<asac> that session was kind of half awake ;)
<asac> i cant remember it anymore
<asac> was like 0400 UTC ;)
<asac> i think i actually explained the way we do things
<fta> wow
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what i am thinking now
<asac> i was like 2 minutes awake when the session started ;)
<fta> just tested peacekeeper, ff trunk scored 1340, chromium 2086
<asac> fta: does chromium work on arm?
<fta> not sure it's ready, i saw some patches recently
<asac> ok
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/peacekeeper-090709.png
<fta> asac, well, no, it will sure fail for sure on the other arches, that's why i kept it like that
<fta> -sure
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> but its wrong ;)
<asac> you dont put specific archs in it unless the app is inheritently arch-specific
<asac> the idea is: you upload, build fails. porters start working on it ;)
<asac> in debian its only an important bug and nor a RC bug if a package fails to build somewhere where it never built before
<asac> so a bit the "always try ... maybe it starts to work" approach ;)
<asac> ok off
<asac> ttyt
<eagles0513875> mornign guys
<eagles0513875> andv: got your response on the bug of ubuntu-it-menu and its not a problem at all
<asac> jdstrand: so is going to be today ;) ... let me know when awake
<asac> so, release is going ...
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> is there a sound channel?
<asac> gnomefreak: ubuntu-sound ;)
<asac> no clue
<fta2> asac, the chromium really wants us to stick with in-source sqlite
<fta2> the preload patch is a perf killer
<asac> yes
<fta2> but upstream seems to have rejected the patch
<gnomefreak> asac: no i tried that. im think #ubuntu-pulseaudio but not sure. i will check in a few minutes
<fta2> asac, as expected, ff3.7 refuses to start once again
<fta2> asac, any idea where i can set a breakpoint?
<asac> well. if it exists cleanly, so it seems it thinks all is fine ;)
<asac> hard to tell where in the startup sequence it goes crazy
<asac> needs lots of debug prints i would think
<fta2> gasp
<asac> fta2: what firefox does is: it queries the X tree to find firefox windows
<asac> then selects the one with the right version+profile
<asac> and sends a command
<fta2> no ff at all
<asac> yes. but thats what it does
<asac> now you get all those bandaid errors
<asac> which on its own is a bad thing, because that means that the query of x tree failed
<asac> but the code is supposed to assume that no window is running if thats the case
<asac> might be a bug in that
<asac> but doesnt explain why it works once
<asac> fta2: have you tried to remove plugins etc.?
<asac> there were issues with flash at some point that caused similar issues
<fta2> with NSPR_LOG_MODULES all:5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/267869/
<gnomefreak> new kernel doesnt promt for restart. is this grub or something else im missing?
<asac> 207996688[7f670b362150]: nsNativeModuleLoader::Init()
<asac> i assume thats in the forked process?
<asac> 207996688[7f670b362150]: DOCSHELL 7f670b2bc000 created
<asac> 207996688[7f670b362150]: nsWindow::Destroy [7f670b3df8f0]
<asac> no clue why something like that would happen
<asac> fta2: what was the strace -f -eopen firefox again?
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/267871/
<asac> fta2: nightly.xpt?
<asac> nightly tester tools?
<fta2> yes
<asac> -safe-mode?
<asac> and/or fresh profile?
<fta2> both are ok
<fta2> hm, and now it starts
<fta2> like with a --reinstall
<gnomefreak> i erally wish mozilla would have kept the release schedule icals
<gnomefreak> really*
 * gnomefreak reboots
<asac> fta2: yeah. track down the extension causing this. maybe refractor?
<asac> fta2: does fresh profile start two times in a row?
<gnomefreak> asac: are we removing ${misc:Depends} from control
<gnomefreak> from non-transitional entry
<asac> no. thats ok to have
<jdstrand> asac: hi, I'm here. firefox testing today?
<asac> jdstrand: yep ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool
<jdstrand> asac: I'm on it. can you ping me when you are satisfied with your testing and it's ok for me to publish?
<asac> yesa
<asac> jdstrand: release is as usually late though
<jdstrand> asac: btw, that is ff3 3.0.14 and xl19 1.9.0.14 (hardy-karmic), ff35 3.5.3 and xl191 1.9.1.3 (karmic only)?
<asac> fta2: is chromium using GL as skia backend?
<fta2> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxGraphicsPipeline
<gnomefreak> bug 425715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425715 in mozgest "mozgest using an older version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425715
<gnomefreak> andv: are you around yet. just finished with mozgest debdiff is on bug above and no lintian warnings/errors
<gnomefreak> ok branch is pushed as well
<asac> gnomefreak: he said to tell you that he will do mozgest today
<gnomefreak> asac: already done :(
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<gnomefreak> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> if i can help out wiht packaging ill help you guys out
<eagles0513875> put my quad to good use lol
<gnomefreak> and bug 425695 is done and branch pushed to extension team
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425695 in adblock-plus "adblock-plus needs xpi:depends changed to recommends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425695
<gnomefreak> my quota is met for the day now email before it gets too late in morning
<gnomefreak> Subject:  You can say ?good-bye? to your old ugly watch.  << my damn watches are fine
<eagles0513875> ahhah viva la sapm
<eagles0513875> :spam
<eagles0513875> :) i got news for u guys :)
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: lp: #... is missing in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu/revision/49
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: yeah i keep forgetting to add that in there. on all extensions so far. i will fix it mostlikely tomorrow or if i have time after email ill do it real fast
<gnomefreak> asac: ok bug 107247 since all gecko browsers see it wouldnt it be against xulrunner instead of firefox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107247 in malone "Launchpad bug pages trigger caret browsing in Firefox and other Gecko browsers" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107247
<asac> gnomefreak: is sunbird 0.9 ready?
<asac> i think i failed completely on that?
<mac_v> asac: any reason why the nm-applet does not animate for wired connections? it constantly uses only the network-idle icon , while the netwrk-send, *-transmit , *-send-receive are not used?
<asac> mac_v: not sure what you mean
<asac> you want traffic indication in the applet?
<mac_v> yeah
<asac> that does not work for any type of connection
<asac> also blinking in the tray is not what we will do
<asac> a statistic  info somewhere we are planning
<asac> especially for 3g etc. so users can see the costs
<mac_v> asac: /status/24/network-idle.svg /status/24/network-receive.svg /status/24/network-transmit.svg /status/24/network-transmit-receive.svg
<mac_v> these icons exist , ^
<mac_v> which is the icon that is going to be used?
<asac> mac_v: no icons
<mac_v> asac: they are in the /usr/share/icons/THEMENAME
<asac> the tray will not be animated
<mac_v> thats not a problem
<asac> thats why we dont need new icons ;)
<mac_v> asac: i wanted to know which icon will be used :)
<asac> not sure i understand the question
<asac> fo what?
<mac_v> for the notification area
<asac> as i said: "the tray will  not be animated". so none of those
<asac> yes. not sure how to answer that different from what i said
<mac_v> asac: hehe , ok , so which icon is going to be assigned , could you pls have a look  :) we are making icons for humanity
<asac> can you please read what i wrote
<asac> the (icon in the) tray will not be animated == will not show activity indication
<mac_v> asac: thats fine , but it will use an icon , right? a non animated one?
<asac> network manager already uses an icon
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267971/
<asac> it uses the one of the devbice type of the primary route
<mac_v> asac: ah those , ,thanks :)
<mac_v> we were confused over the icons
<mac_v> asac: because the icons we had assigned were those listed above , the status icons and nm was using only the idle one , so testers reported it :) , just wanted to know which icon to assign... thanks for clearing that up :)
<asac> it might feel like its the old idle icon
<asac> but NM uses complete different set
<asac> than the old network indicator
<mac_v> oh... ok
<gnomefreak> asac: yes sunbird .9 is ready its version ubuntu3 as i recall
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: fixed the changelog in adblock-plus and mozgest.
<bdrung_> good
<gnomefreak> i forgot those are not being pushed to Debian (or at least doesnt have to be) might be a good idea unless they already have them
<gnomefreak> asac: seamonkey 1.1.18 is going to have to wait until after honeymoon ( 1 week to 2 weeks) not sure how much longer than a week we are staying
<gnomefreak> unless someone gets energetic and wants to go for it ( im thinking a bit hard for eagles0513875) but since mike pushed 1.1.18 we should beable to take patches/fixes from there and add it to ours and build
<gnomefreak> updates -> meetings -> bed -> start next day
<gnomefreak> ok i will try to be here tomorrow for a little bit, i have to pack rest of stuff tomorrow and hit airport Friday morning.
<fta2> asac, d'oh! chromium-browser (4.0.207.0~svn20090908r25615 -> 4.0.208.0~svn20090909r25716) [88.76MB (+18850kB, +21.23%)]
<asac> sigh
<fta2> icu42
<asac> maybe we should prepare the first upload based on yesterdays package
<fta2> there are 2 icu now
<fta2> transition
<fta2> fta@cube:/data/bot/upstream/chromium-browser.svn/src/third_party $ du -sm icu*
<fta2> 298     icu
<fta2> 268     icu38
<asac> fta2: is that a transitional situation?
<fta2> yes
<asac> any known timeline?
<fta2> i will ask
<micahg> asac: ff3.5 is the hugday target...
<asac> today?
<micahg> tomorrow
<asac> ah ... yeah. pedro mentioned it ;)
<micahg> well, I'm subscribed to the package, so I'll try to keep an eye on it
<micahg> ttyl
<asac> thx
<mac_v> asac:  " wpa_supplicant[3125]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS " was this what you were talking about the other day? to reduce the auto-refresh of the nm-applet?
<asac> you mean background scanning?
<mac_v> yup
<asac> you see that because of background scanning ... yes.
<mac_v> that is occurring every 2 mins! seems an over kill :/
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> for the sake of connectivity yes.
<asac> but for the sake of other things ... no.
<mac_v> ;p , well it floods the log  ;)
<mac_v>  does it have to log *every* scan? wouldnt it be better when a scan has an error :)
<asac> the log can be improved. at least there should be timestamps... feel free to submit it ;)
<asac> personally i dont have many problems with that log
<asac> but if folks dont like it we can address is on contribution base
<andv> asac, hello alex
<andv> asac, what happened to the extension wiki page? It lists just few of them now
<mac_v> asac: well i have other errors , hence this seems to add to the haystack :(
<asac> andv: look at the changes log
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> andv: ^^ please figure what gnomefreak did ;)
<asac> i am out for dinner now for 1-2h
<asac> revision 11 looks ok
<asac> most likely some mess happened then ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview?action=info
<asac> ok out
<asac> thats what imeant
<andv> oki
<micahg> asac: can the fix for bug 404827 make it into xul1.9.1.3 on jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404827 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Firefox doesn't warn about Attack Sites!?" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404827
<andv> asac, I've cleaned the page a bit, fixed links et all
<andv> asac, let me know if it's fine now
<asac> micahg: todays security update is supposed to fix that. please verify in -security ppa
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems was forgotten
<asac> too bad
<micahg> yeah, I checked the security ppa first :)
<micahg> it's not worth another rebuild?
<fta> asac, are the FAILED emails clear enough (see o3d today)
 * asac checks
<andv> asac, wiki page updated, let me know when checked
<asac> jdstrand: can you check the xul 1.9.1 for jaunty in security ppa and tell me if that is actually ok with you?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31543792/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a2~hg20090909r31589%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> jdstrand: and if that is ok, also tell me if its ok to add --enable-safe-browsing for this update still (bug 404827)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404827 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Firefox doesn't warn about Attack Sites!?" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404827
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31546555/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090909r32341%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> we have that in karmic now for a while and should be safe
<asac> its universe
<asac> but its clearly not directly related to this security update
<asac> (mor so for the geolocation thing thats in the current ppa version)
<asac> fta: maybe thats alrewady fixed upstream?
<asac> looks like they should get a red on tinderbox for that ;)
<asac> i mean the test failure
<asac> sigh ... gnomeshell .. sigh
<asac> need to get upstreamred
<asac> somehow :(
<asac> micahg: ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> you wanted to work on that, right ;)?
<asac> patching file browser/components/shell/src/nsGNOMEShellService.h
<asac> Patch lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<micahg> I was
<micahg> I can try again tonight
<asac> micahg: did you end up in problems yesterday while trying to adjust that patch?
<asac> or is this a new build failure?
<micahg> I couldn't get quilt to give me a .rej file
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> cd build-tree/mozilla ... ln -s ../../debian/patches; quilt push -a
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> remove your quiltrc ;)
<micahg> mayeb that was it
<micahg> I'll try again tonight unless you are going to take care of it now
<asac> just tell me when you dont get it done ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> so we have it fixed tomorrow at least .... otherwise fta will harangue us about his build-failed ratio ;)
<fta> yeah!
<fta> Total builds:  	11676
<fta> Failed 	1538
<fta> Pending 	8
<fta> Superseded 	484
<fta> Succeeded 	9646
<asac> andv: i think it looks good now. thx
<micahg> ah
<asac> now continue with all the other extensions ;)
<micahg> now I get the rejects :0
<micahg> :)
<andv> asac, np, everything was messed up
<andv> asac, like links done with bug ID set as xxxxx
<asac> yeah. but at least the general content was ok
<asac> i am not botherred about the right links. having them right is of course nice ;)
<andv> asac, yeah, finishing the check on ubuntu-it-menu
<andv> asac, do you know if gnomefreak finished working on any other extension?
<andv> today?
<micahg> asac: I don't get the reject files though
<asac> micahg: does it complain?
<asac> i think you had something about "unified reject" in your quiltrc. not sure what that means in practice as i dont have any quiltrc ;)
<asac> micahg: maybe your reject is just inside those files?
<asac> like conflict markers inside?
<fta> asac, i didn't change the way tests are done in xul*, they should not be fatal
<asac> or there was not a problem ;)
<asac> fta: well.  the test build failure is an upstream build failure
<asac> make does not find the target
<asac> thats why i think its either already fixed or they have red flag atm ;)
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/f5c0157ac
<asac> micahg: thats quilt push, right?=
<micahg> push -f
<fta> reed is never here when we need him :P
<asac> so first: can be reverse-applied means that either exactly that patch landed upstream
<asac> or you have a busted build tree
<asac> where you alreawdy have that patch applied
<asac> i would think the latter as the firefox-profilename patch is unlikely to ever get upstreamed
<asac> micahg: start from a clean tree again
<asac> then use the link for patches
<asac> and do what you tried to do
<asac> i am sure all will be good
<micahg> how do I start from a clean tree again?  ./debian/rules patch?
<asac> micahg: if you dont want to start with bzr bd --merge -e you can first clean it completely:
<asac> fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> then do what you said
<fta> asac, it won't advise to call patch, clean or even pre-build (like in my dpatch script), it's easy to start the build (dpkg-buildpackage, or debuild), and fix from there
<asac> fta: patch works well nowadays. whats the problem with that?
<fta> embedded tarballs, or tweaked build dirs
<fta> or custom unpack rules
<fta> a real build would always work
<fta> er, well, fail ;)
<asac> fta: it works for embedded tarballs ... at least fo rus
<asac> for us
<asac> i hope we dont use custom unpack rules taht dont properly hook into the appropriate cdbs rules in moz and chrome etc. rules ;)
<asac> if others do that, so be it :) ... but for those you cannot even say that you can properly work on packages ;)
<asac> some are so busted that you have to trash the build tree and start from .dsc on every modification
<asac> some even make the build tree dirty during clean::
<fta> asac, remember my dquilt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/268145/
<asac> yes
<fta> several times, it caused me pain, creating the patches/ dir in the current dir instead of using the one in DEBIAN_PATCHES
<fta> i'm no longer using it, i build and make the symlink
<Pavlov> asac: can do it here
<asac> hi
<asac> Pavlov: so to tell you what to do at best i have to know some things:
<Pavlov> ok
<asac> 1. are you aiming to distribute a one package per language?
<asac> also are you shipping xulrunner separated?
<Pavlov> we're aiming to make the installation process simple for end users, and would like to avoid having to have seperate repos per language
<Pavlov> so yeah, we have a fennec debian package and a xulrunner ones
<asac> you want to provide "upstream" debian packages? or in some distro?
<Pavlov> probably both.  we've been working with the maemo community to push our packages to their "maemo-extras" repository
<Pavlov> it would be great to eventually get source package files so we could more easily spin builds in distros
<Pavlov> but right now, we're ok doing the builds.  we've got things to the point where we can do repacks similar to how we do on the desktop, but we end up with a ton of seperate packages
<Pavlov> which is ok, except we don't want to present the user with 50 fennecs to choose from
<asac> sure.
<asac> so the general approach that we use is that we ship the .xpi's in the unified language package we have in the distro
<asac> so basically ubuntu has language-pack-de ... with all the translations for software in main
<asac> when user switches language in our language selector, we install the appropriate language-pack if its not installed yet and switch the system locale
<Pavlov> ah, so most of that work is done by the locale switcher?
<asac> not sure if maemo has a similar unified language pack ... if it does, it would make sense to have that in there
<asac> Pavlov: yes. but we try to not ship per-language-per-application packages. just one big package for "german" where all the translations are in ...
<Pavlov> right
<asac> Pavlov: so its different way you would ship in maemo (distro) or as upstream .debs
<Pavlov> right
<asac> for upstream you could ship one package for each locale and ask the user to install it
<asac> that package would basically just have the .xpi
<Pavlov> right
<Pavlov> hmm
<asac> or - if the amount of languages is small - you could make one big package
<asac> with all the .xpis
<Pavlov> right
<asac> i wouldnt do that if its more than 8 languages
<asac> startup time ... and addons manager bustage come to my mind
<Pavlov> yeah, it almost certainly will be
<Pavlov> maybe not 75 or whatever firefox is up to yet
<asac> so ... technically using this approach requires you to use "matchOS"
<asac> which is something we just discussed yesterday here ;)
<asac> matchOS=true works pretty good ... except that it has a few bugs because its not the default way firefox builds are translated
<asac> it think almost all distros use that (if not all)
<asac> matchOS selects the chrome locale by the system LANG environment
<asac> like when you run locale
<micahg> asac: maybe that's why I had trouble with the alpha 5 CD dictionary?
<asac> micahg: i am not sure why you had that problem ... did anyone report a dupe yet?
<micahg> nope
<asac> micahg: maybe we can ask someone during tomorrows hug day to test and confirm that?
<micahg> ok
<Pavlov> asac: i see
<Pavlov> so witch matchOS set, and the right xpi installed, things just work?
<asac> Pavlov: there are a few tiny details.
<asac> Pavlov: 1. if you have a xulrunner split you can either just ship full fennec langpacks or the partial ones next to general xulrunner ones
<asac> that comes handy if you want to use translated xulrunner somewhere else
<asac> the trick is to use toolkit@mozilla.org as the target application and split the xpi
<asac> thats what we do in ubuntu
<asac> 2. there are a few bugs sourrounding matchOS ... and its ways to mitigate those
<asac> the most important one is: useragent will not be right if you switch locale
<asac> to workaround you need to make a localized pref out of general.useragent.locale
<asac> but that triggers a few bugs in xulrunner/firefox code base
<asac> and can cause extensions that rely on general.useragent.locale being a char pref
<asac> to fail
<asac> we ship it with that localized prefs and i think the proper useragent locale is more important than the regressions that exists
<asac> due to that
<asac> if you have questions while doing this, we are here ;)
<asac> just shoot and i will reply when i see it :)
<asac> Pavlov: ^^
<Pavlov> ok
<Pavlov> im going to see what we can do
<Pavlov> thanks for your help!
<asac> welcome
<andv> asac, ubuntu-it-menu pushed
<fta> asac, the new icu: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/icu42/README.google
<andv> asac, we should add as 'checklist' to remove all extra license files with the  MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES feature
<andv> asac, together with the other changes
<andv> asac, do you know if gnomefreak worked on any other package today I should look at?
<BUGabundo> olá friends
<andv> hello
<BUGabundo> hey andv
<andv> how you doing?
<asac> andv: go ahead
<asac> add that column
<andv> k
<asac> and the checklist item on top
<andv> k
<andv> asac, do you know if john updated another ext yet?
<andv> asac, I saw his ping for me before
<BUGabundo> andv: fine, thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: did you catch my bug last night?
<asac> BUGabundo: sorry. i missed you.
<asac> what was it?
<asac> modemmanager breakage?
<BUGabundo> more or less
<BUGabundo> won't see modem if plugged on boot
<BUGabundo> no probs if plugged after login
<BUGabundo> or if it is resuming from hibernation, asac
<BUGabundo> I guess I can file a bug with lshal
<asac> BUGabundo: yes.
<asac> do the ttys get created for your modem in /dev/ ?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I just see it from an user POV
<asac> BUGabundo: please plug in before boot... log in ... restart mm
<asac> does it detect the modem then?
<BUGabundo> ill check on next boot then asac
<asac> thx
<andv> asac, I've broke up something in the title table
<andv> asac, can find what it is
<andv> * can't
<andv> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> andv: fixed
<asac> whitespace at EOL
<asac> cancel your edit
<asac> it was locked by you
<asac> the column is not matching though
<andv> asac, right tables are wrong
<asac> please move the new column one to the left
<asac> so we have the checklist items next to each other
<andv> asac, edit removed
<andv> asac, let me move the column
<andv> asac, done
<andv> asac, sorry for the delay, but I lagged while hitting the preview button and they said me I did too many changes
<asac> 22:27 < asac> please move the new column one to the left
<asac> 22:27 < asac> so we have the checklist items next to each other
<asac> andv: ^^
<asac> also add a "verify that works with ffxo 3.5"
<asac> thx
<asac> andv: ^^
<asac> (5 lines)
<andv> asac, I should put new column at the end?
<andv> after assignee?
<andv> asac, 'works with ffox3.5' column added
<asac> andv: do you listen?
<asac> 2:39 < asac> 22:27 < asac> please move the new column one to the left
<asac> 22:39 < asac> 22:27 < asac> so we have the checklist items next to each other
<asac> ;)
<andv> asac, don't get what you mean
<asac> thats now the third time i said that and you always sid: ok ;)
<andv> lol
<asac> if you dont understand something say so
<andv> nope, I said ok for adding the ffox column
<asac> still i need to repeat myself ;)
<asac> you can also say: no i dont do that ... i dont get what you mean ;) ... thats perfectly fine ;)
<andv> you didnt specify which new column
<asac> when i said that the first time you had only one column added
<andv> and checklist is above
<asac> when i said that the second time there was still only one column added
<asac> also i explained the concept:
<asac> 22:39 < asac> 22:27 < asac> so we have the checklist items next to each other
<asac> 22:39 < asac> 22:27 < asac> so we have the checklist items next to each other
<asac> the items match the checklist if you look closely ;)
<andv> so I should move works with ffox3.5
<andv> one left
<andv> to look like
<andv> bugs filed works with ffox3.5 no extra license files assigne
<andv> asac, ^^
<andv> asac, moving ffox3.5 to the left should fix it
<andv> e.g checklist items should match the items
<andv> asac, you look a bit nervous this evening, slept bad? :)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> asac: uploading logs now
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/427046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427046 in network-manager "modem 3g not seen on boot" [Undecided,New]
<asac> checking
<asac> Sep  9 22:19:53 BluBUG modem-manager: Could not acquire the org.freedesktop.ModemManager service as it is already taken. Return: 3
<asac> ah last attempt it is
<asac> there he is gone
<asac> BUGabundo: more coming?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> all done now
<BUGabundo> unless I file a canon bug on pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> keeps eating all cpu
<asac> BUGabundo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31555146/WifiSyslog.txt
<asac> explain that log to me
<asac> at the bottom there is a successful connect
<asac> thats a boot without plugged in?
<BUGabundo> I'm not using wifi
<asac> well
<asac> dont interpret the name ;)
<BUGabundo> errr bad trace in ther
<BUGabundo> getting a few of those latelly
<asac> well
<BUGabundo> asac: yeah im online NOW
<BUGabundo> after restarting nm
<asac> what are the relevant pieces. i asked for a syslog of a boot wiuth plugged in
<BUGabundo> and re-connencting the modem 5 times
<asac> BUGabundo: so you booted with device plugged in?
<asac> and restarted NM because it didnt see the modem?
<BUGabundo> for some reason I got stuck on those connected but no net, 4 times
<BUGabundo> asac: lets get back :)
<BUGabundo> using net, lost connection, would not connecte
<BUGabundo> had to reboot
<BUGabundo> modem always plugged
<BUGabundo> after I rebooted and got to desktop
<BUGabundo> NM-applet was not showing it
<BUGabundo> nor was lshal
<BUGabundo> I restarted NM and it appeard
<asac> ok
<asac> checking
<BUGabundo> I tried to connected, seemed to have success , but no net, 4 times
<BUGabundo> the 5 worked
<asac> BUGabundo: ok .... so you had a NM crash
<asac> did the applet say: "network manager not running ..." ?
<asac> wait
<asac> did you restart modem-manager?
<asac> or just NM?
<BUGabundo> never saw any warning from applet
<BUGabundo> and I just restart NM, after boot
<BUGabundo> I did restart NM and MM before booting
<BUGabundo> to try to reconect, but failed to
<asac> feels a bit racy
<asac> thx
<fta> asac, do you know where this "XRemoteClient Error" logs are coming from?
<asac> fta: yes. i spit them out in our bandaid so we have a start to debug the happenings when something odd happens
<asac> withtout that bandaid each client error would cause the process to instantly get signal 5
<asac> BUGabundo: ok i think we can fix that.
<BUGabundo> asac: which one?
<BUGabundo> the lossing connection or not detected?
<asac> modem 3g not seen on boot
<asac> thats obviously a race
<asac> we will take care of it asap
<asac> i pasted the relevant log part
<asac> in the bug
<asac> Sep  9 22:25:59 BluBUG NetworkManager: <WARN>  stage1_prepare_done(): GSM modem connection failed: Sending command failed: device is connected
<asac> BUGabundo: isnt that fixed in todays dailies?
<asac> either its fixed or at least fix committed
<asac> please file a bug for that
<asac> say: reconnect fails because "device is connected" ;)
<asac> Sep  9 22:26:13 BluBUG NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.
<asac> Sep  9 22:26:44 BluBUG kernel: [  265.880865] gdl_indexer[5926] general protection ip:7f53c3fcdc29 sp:13eaed0 error:0 in ld-2.10.1.so[7f53c3fbf000+1f000]
<asac> Sep  9 22:27:03 BluBUG NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 0)
<asac> what has happened there?
<BUGabundo> asac: say: reconnect fails because "device is connected" ;) is another bug
 * BUGabundo issss ssoooooo confused by now
<BUGabundo> asac: be gentle with me
<asac> one sec
<asac> phone
<BUGabundo> I'm toooo tired
<BUGabundo> :\\ ok
<asac> BUGabundo: the log lines i posted.
<asac> please open a new bug for that
<asac> 3:57 < asac> Sep  9 22:25:59 BluBUG NetworkManager: <WARN>  stage1_prepare_done(): GSM modem connection failed: Sending command  failed: device is connected
<asac> just paste that line
<asac> and say: "reconnect fails because device is already connected" ;)
<asac> actually dont do that. i wanted to get this verified ;)
<asac> but its already fixed in git
<BUGabundo> decide your self :D
<BUGabundo> asac: network-manager:  Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090820t182117.cb60390-0ubuntu2
<asac> i would think you should check the latest dailes ;)
<asac> but you dont want to do that anymore?
<asac> i will roll a new set of stuff to archive tomorrow i think
<BUGabundo> asac: I think I'm running NM trunk PPA
<BUGabundo> or not
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> something changed
<BUGabundo> let me check my sources
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu karmic
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/modemmanager/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> enabled
<BUGabundo> and upgrading
<BUGabundo> asac: The following packages will be upgraded:   gnome-applets-data libnm-glib-dev libnm-glib0 libnm-util-dev libnm-util1 modemmanager network-manager network-manager-dev   network-manager-gnome
<asac> BUGabundo: dist-upgrade?
<asac> run dist-upgrade
<asac> there should be libnm-glib2 et al coming iirc
<BUGabundo> asac: aptitude full-upgrade
<asac> no clue about aptitude
<BUGabundo> stupid PA
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> asac: anything else?
<asac> if you have the latest then its good
<asac> but you need libnm-glib2 now
<asac> otherwise you dont have latest iirc
<asac> ii  libnm-glib2                0.8~a~git.20090904t224209. network management framework (GLib shared library)
<asac> not the latest
<asac> but thats the package you need with todays day
<BUGabundo> libnm-glib2:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090904t224209.bee58e3-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.8~a~git.20090904t224209.bee58e3-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<asac> jdstrand: hardy and intrepid are done
<jdstrand> asac: ok
<asac> hmm. do we want the 24h wait period?
<asac> that would mean we release tomorrow ;)
<jdstrand> asac: it is up to you. I've been working on the testing. I have some i386 testing to do still
<jdstrand> asac: how serious are the vulnerabilities?
<jdstrand> asac: we could theoretically wait on karmic and universe stuff (which I haven't tested much)
<asac> karmic stuff is in the ppa
<asac> heard of nothign really scary
<asac> will check now
<fta>   - chromium-browser (4.0.208.0~svn20090909r25716 -> 4.0.208.0~svn20090909r25796) [72.60MB (-16165kB, -22.26%)]
<asac> thx
<asac> jdstrand: bounced you advisories
<asac> also bounced a "sed" ;)
<asac> jdstrand: so i think its ok to do tomorrow
<asac> also bounds CVE ids
<asac> ok lets do that tomorrow. i will finish up with QA for jaunty then too. better than getting no sleep and you hitting reload until its released ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-10
<dcosta> asac: you there _
<asac> no
<dcosta> cool i will be back later
<asac> hey
<dcosta> hehe
<asac> just write what you want instead of summoning me... thats what i was trying to say ;)
<dcosta> im buddy o BUGabundo can u give me some help
<asac> ah ok
<asac> shoot
<jdstrand> asac: I'm fine with that, thanks
<asac> good plan ;)
<asac> jdstrand: i am about to have a break through in my brain ;)
<jdstrand> asac: well, I guess it is time for a break then ;)
<dcosta> i unistall my network manager -gnome
<asac> i try to get the road unblocked to push a standalone firefox so we can do major version upgrades
<dcosta> and now i dont have network to install it again
<dcosta> any way for fix it from live cd _
<asac> jdstrand: last drop on this was firefox getting major sqlite update on a stable branch
<asac> jdstrand: e.g. 3.5
<asac> we had luck ... but when i asked if we can unpatch the configure.in bumpage they said that would be trademark review
<asac> i am tired of explaining everything ;)
<asac> like that we can build in security with lower sqlite
<asac> and make a sru for sqlite if there is really a bad crasher
<asac> ;)
<asac> dcosta: what network? wired?
<asac> dcosta: wired is easiest
<dcosta> any
<asac> if you can plug in somewhere ...
<dcosta> wireless or wired
<asac> dcosta: killa NetworkManager ... sudo killall NetworkManager
<asac> dcosta: then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<asac> (if eth0 is your wired)
<jdstrand> nice plan, bummer on the trademark review
<asac> and run dhclinet eth0
<asac> sudo dhclient eth0
<asac> jdstrand: so basically we would not use any system libraries (nor xulrunner) and ship exactly what mozilla does
<asac> only sys libs are maybe nss/nspr
<asac> but even for that i am not sure
<asac> only blocker is that we have yelp on the CD
<dcosta> ok i dont do dhclient but i set my router in interfaces and resov.conf manualy and dont work
<asac> which requires xulrunner ... have to do something about that
<dcosta> i will try
<dcosta> brb
<asac> you will figure
<asac> configure eth0 in interfaces and run ifup eth0
<asac> sudo ifup eth0
<dcosta> eth0 is up
<dcosta> but i will do dhclient
<dcosta> reboot
<asac> dcosta: you dont need to reboot
<asac> sudo killall NetworkManager ... then the commands i suggested
<fta> asac, do you own the itp for v8 now?
<fta> asac, arm will need work... http://paste.ubuntu.com/268261/
<asac> why do you think?
<asac> those flags look like its something we might actually be targetting
<asac> but i am not sure what kind of arm thing is the main target
<asac> its not necessarily the same as i have learnt in the past
<fta> i mean, by default, it will not work if you build with target_arch=arm, because it's protected by chromeos==1, which we should not pass
<asac> fta: doesnt that mean that those flags will only be used if its chromeos?
<asac> otherwise it will just build as normal?
<fta> indeed
<asac> i think those are performance optimization tweaks for their target platform
<fta> yep, but they are more tests like that scattered everywhere
<fta> should not be a problem if porters send their patches upstream (like freebsd is currently doing) and if we release often
<asac> can we get rid of the testsuite packages somehow?
<asac> or are they gone i am too old ;)?
<asac> point is that one needs to push all the binaries + the sources ;)
<asac> to debian
<asac> maybe when passing something like: UPLOAD_TARGET=debian debuild
<asac> but at best still running the testsuite during build ... though i think we dont hard fail, right?
<fta> i have USE_TESTS ?= 1 already
<asac> use tests does not prevent package creation i guess
<fta> it tweaks control :P
<asac> really
<asac> does it cleanup in clean at least?
<asac> then its good
<asac> though UPLOAD_TARGET=debian-release ;)
<fta> it doesn't, but it's possible
<asac> would be more high level api
<asac> do we need control stuff for all packages?
<asac> cant we convince debhelper to do that for us with snippets?
<asac> guess not
<asac> so you think the packages are really worth to have?
<asac> i thought that might be great
<fta> i wanted to drop the testsuite at some point, then reconsidered, now i'm unsure
<asac> but i think given the space consumed it would be better
<asac> to just say: we run make check
<asac> and if there is something that breaks you have to reproduce by building locally
<fta> i can build chromium in less than 20 min with USE_TESTS=0
<asac> yes
<asac> well
<asac> i would like to keep using TESTS
<asac> so they are run
<asac> .... just not the packages
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268286/
<fta> that's why i'm unsure
<asac> i am sure thats wrong math
<asac> maybe its even me and you reinstalling all the time every daily ;)
<asac> who would run a testsuite?
<fta> no idea
<asac> GPLv1+/AristicLicense ... ouch
<asac> what is that?
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: can we autoparse somehow what subtrees depend on what other subtrees?
<asac> like from gyp files ?
<fta> what do you mean?
<asac> e.g. if chrome requires "skia" we would want that relationship somehow parsed
<asac> like chrome/browser => skia, net/http, etc.
<asac> => == depends on
<asac> aka makes use of
<asac> aka links again
<asac> ;)
<asac> aka (in most cases) includes headers of
<asac> but i think checking for headers would be too hard
<asac> so i hoped that they had something like in Mozilla.in:
<asac> REQUIRES = xpcom strings ...
<fta> in chrome/chrome.gyp, you have those deps
<fta> in each target
 * asac checks
<asac> ok so basically all "dependencies"="path/to/some/other.gyp
<asac> implies that that directory makes use of path/to/some/other
<asac> err some/
<asac> ;)
<asac> so leaving system lib gyps alone
<asac> they probably have that gyp in the same subtree at least
<asac> ?
<fta> no always, but then, it's a relative path
<fta> s/no/not/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/268300/
<asac> yes, thats what i mean
<asac> didnt differentiate between paths
<asac> what i meant is ... is a .gyp file always in the top most directory of the component it descrbes?
<asac> ../third_party/bzip2/bzip2.gyp -> yes.
<asac> ../third_party/bzip2/build/bzip2.gyp -> no.
<asac> what does 'chrome_resources',
<asac> mean?
<asac> is that a placeholder for more .gyp files defined elsewhere?
<asac> or a subdir?
<asac> oh thats a .gyp target
<asac> of the same file
<asac> or something
<asac> ok
<micahg> asac: ff3.5.3 never made it to jaunty in the security ppa
<micahg> xul1.9.1.3 did though
<asac> woot
<asac> ok
<asac> i failed then ;)
<asac> thx
 * micahg probably should have mentioned it earlier :)
<micahg> Mozilla made the official release announcement
<asac> i know i shouldnt have slept in the middle of those uploads ;)
<asac> ok that means i will fix it
<asac> and if things will not go through -security we will use the same bits and put into -proposed ... and then -updates + -security
<asac> guess will make "Shiretoko" folks a bit more unpleased ;)
<asac> oh ... those fixes are xulrunner ;)
<asac> well ok
<micahg> can you close the fixed-3.5.3 bugs in the upload?
<asac> fta: there probably is no way to dump those dependencies from .gyp ;)
<micahg> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.3) Gecko/20090902 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.5.2
<asac> like gyp --gimme-depends path/to/file.gyp:*
<asac> ;)
<asac> now i am in doubt
<asac> what to do
<asac> (ffox 3.5)
<micahg> why?
<asac> omg
<asac> i386      15571 builds waiting in queue
<asac> ok uploaded
<micahg> asac: should I be subscribing ubuntu@bugs.distro to upstream mozilla bugs?
<asac> micahg: if we file them we should use linux@distribution.bugs
<asac> also if they are linux specific
<micahg> ok, what if it's found?
<asac> found?
<asac> you mean linked?
<micahg> i.e. already there?
<micahg> I was looking at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> i dont know :)
<asac> yes
<asac> that was the plan
<micahg> since comeone linked it from the hugday page
<micahg> *someone
<asac> now they created linux@distribution.bugs
<asac> i am not so sure what other distros say if we link all the bugs that get filed to it
<micahg> hmm
<asac> one second
<asac> you can ask in the bug that created that
<asac> i think i was cced
<micahg> 1 hr to build the jaunty amd64 ff3.5.3
<asac> mozilla bug 444906
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444906 in Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues "Please setup a watcher account for linux related bugs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444906
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444906#c5
 * micahg should probably be watching that account
<asac> well. thats a suggestion
 * micahg signed up
<asac> i think we should ask about what is ok and what is not
<micahg> or rather added it
<micahg> should I ask in the bug?
<micahg> or in the developers channel?
<asac> and if using that to link down to bugs we have in ubuntu is the right thing.
<asac> or if we should create ubuntu@distribution.bugs
<asac> rather
<asac> i think ask in the bug
<asac> let me check if the relevant folks i know are CCed
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> good day ;)
<micahg> he's on there
<asac> yes
<micahg> good day?
<asac> i want him to tell us what to do ;)
<micahg> ah
<asac> [reed]: so basically: does it still make sense to work on improving the "old" bug forwarding workflow ... or can we start interfacing with bmo from launchpad already?
<asac> if the latter is unlikely from your side we really would prefer to have a watcher account so our bugsquad can better ensure that we follow up on upstreamed bugs
<asac> i assume using linux@distribution.bugs would be misuse
<asac> ;)
<asac> as the selection of bugs would probably not really be linux specific in general, but rather ubuntu
<micahg> asac: only 32 bugs in b.m.o for that linux@ alias
<[reed]> asac: well, once bmo gets upgraded to Bugzilla 3.4, launchpad can easily integrate
<[reed]> no idea when that will be, though
<[reed]> until then, if you want a watcher account, that's easy to do
<micahg> asac: I'm confused, you committed a patch to xul 1.9.3 that should already be in trunk
<micahg> asac: neverming, I see you had a patch there temporarily that you removed now
<micahg> *neverminf
<micahg> *nevermind
<micahg> asac: [reed] broke it :) mozilla  Bug 294375
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 294375 in File Handling "libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Deprecated function. User modifications to the MIME database are no longer supported." [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294375
<micahg> I fixed the patch and as soon as LP is fixed, I will try to build it
<[reed]> I broke what?
<micahg> the ubuntu build :)
<micahg> not really
<micahg> you commited the patch to mozilla-central that broke the build, one of our patches still had gnomevfs code
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> is there a LP bug on it?
<micahg> no
<micahg> not that I know of
<micahg> oh maybe
<micahg> the patch was for bug 185622
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622/+text)
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> maybe not
<micahg> oh right
<micahg> LP is broke right now :)
<micahg> [reed]: about that bug watcher thing asac was talking about last night, we should have an ubuntu specific watcher and not abuse the linux.distro, right?
<[reed]> depends on what you want to do
<[reed]> but probably/possibly
<micahg> ah, lp looks better
<micahg> bug 185622
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622/+text)
<micahg> well, at least ppa uploads are working
<[reed]> bug 185622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622
<[reed]> micahg1: not that bug...
<micahg1> no, well the patch I had to fix was that bug
<[reed]> what did mozilla bug 294375 break?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 294375 in File Handling "libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Deprecated function. User modifications to the MIME database are no longer supported." [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294375
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> I see
<micahg> the patch was for a file that you removed code from upstream :)
<micahg> and apparently I didn't do a good job fixing it :(
<micahg> nah, you didn't mess anything up, I was joking about that
<micahg> asac: ok, I have to go to sleep, I'm trying the build in my mozilla test ppa, I pushed the code change up to lp:~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head, if it doesn't work, I might be able to try one more time in the morning
<micahg> I'm leaving my computer on so the uploads finish
<mac_v> asac: hi... how to get extra functions into ubufox? ie. is there any due process , to get a new function in? i'm trying to make firefox notify extension fit to ubuntu
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<andv> eagles0513875, hi
<andv> eagles0513875, I fixed the wiki page you made
<eagles0513875> hey andv thanks m8
<andv> and added some new contents
<eagles0513875> got alot on my plate before my lectures start
<eagles0513875> doing my lpi 101 exam tomorrow
<eagles0513875> working on getting linux level 1 certified :)
<andv> eagles0513875, I gonna work on firebug, is assigned to you, can I take it?
<eagles0513875> go for it
<andv> ty
<eagles0513875> dont have time atm and would probably take longer for me to fix then it would for u
<eagles0513875> *you
<andv> yeah, ok
<eagles0513875> hows things going in the ff realm
<andv> asac, should I have misc:depends removed as well?
<andv> asac, in the depends field
<eagles0513875> andv: dont think hes around or hes afk
<andv> asac, or should I remove everything apart that ( in firebug)
<andv> eagles0513875, he will read backlog :)
<eagles0513875> andv: question the first link that the bot will provide for packaging do i need to go through that and install all those packages?
<andv> which link?
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<eagles0513875> the packaging guide
<eagles0513875> do i need to install all that stuff to be able to help yall with packaging
<andv> eagles0513875, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/GettingStarted under 'Packaging Tools'
<eagles0513875> andv: i normally follow the complete packaging guide and install all that is on that wiki
<eagles0513875> same thing lol
<andv> yes
<eagles0513875> so install from there on out
<eagles0513875> viva la netsplit
<asac> andv: misc:depends is ok to have
<asac> [reed]: ok thanks. how are things going? are you preparing for final exams or why are you on "leave from project"?
<eagles0513875> asac: speaking of exams im outa commission at least till saturday afternoon
<eagles0513875> then ill get to packaging
<andv> asac, k, great
<eagles0513875> currently installing the necessary packaing packages :) hope to start packaging soon for yall
<andv> asac, firebug don't have mozilla-devscripts depends so don't have to bump its version, so I'm fixing the depends / recommends and should be fine
<asac> andv: xpi:depends depends on mozilla-devscripts
<fta> asac, comments not very helpful.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/268491/
<asac> fta: well
<andv> asac, thanks for the info
<andv> asac, was forgetting it
<asac> fta: not if you look at one line ;)
<asac> i will try to make more useful first lines in future ;)
<asac> firebug should use mozilla-devscripts
<asac> thats one of the columns in the checklist
<asac> anyone else cannot search in firefox-3.5?
<asac> using the quicksearch box?
<andv> asac, ok B-D-I added
<asac> you need to do it right
<asac> just file a bug
<andv> asac, the bug was filed already
<asac> bug 425681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425681 in firebug "firebug using the wrong version of mozilla-devscripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425681
<asac> thats not closed nor nothing
<andv> asac, I'm fixing it up
<andv> asac, mmm...wait
<dpm> asac: hi, could you give me an update of the status of the FF3.5 translations? Is there anything in which the translations team can help?
<andv> asac, actually there were no B-D on mozilla-devscripts
<andv> asac, so that bug is not right
<asac> andv: well. use that bug or do something. you will figure
<asac> dpm: still need someone to write the export tool
<asac> besides from that the only bug existing is that zh-XXX locales are not properly merged
<andv> asac, yeah, I'm fixing the package, gonna provide you a debdiff in two minutes
<asac> no clue why arne holds back the complete translations because of that
<asac> i dont want debdiffs
<asac> just branches
<asac> if you are unsure do a merge request
<dpm> asac: I'm not talking of the export, I was asking about the imports, but I'll ask arne, then
<asac> and i will review
<andv> asac, I never user branches to get latest uploads
<andv> * used
<asac> dpm: from what i understand its because country code specific locales are not properly produced (in devmode). the rest works.
<asac> i hoped that he would roll them
<andv> asac, sometimes they are wrong or tainted (like ubuntu-it-menu was for istance)
<dpm> asac: ok, thanks, I've asked arne now
<andv> asac, plus this package is merged from Debian
<andv> asac, it's not ubuntu-specific
<andv> asac, so of course the branch would diverge when debian pushes a new revision
<[reed]> asac: eh, ok... just need a break from Mozilla and need to concentrate more on school... I'm around somewhat, just not as much.
<asac> [reed]: understood ... enjoy and good luck with your school. final year?
<[reed]> yeah, final year
<[reed]> definitely not enjoying
<eagles0513875> lucky
<eagles0513875> i have this yr which is supposed to be hell for me then 1 more
<asac> [reed]: enjoy the "break" ;)
<asac> not the school ;)
<eagles0513875> IT major is fun and all but not easy
<[reed]> break? school is not a break
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> anyway
<[reed]> sigh
<[reed]> 5:19am
<[reed]> hmmz
<asac> good night ;)
<eagles0513875> hey guys what package has replaced linda cuz im trying to install it and its not finding it
<andv> asac, http://paste.debian.net/46209/
<asac> eagles0513875: ignore it
<eagles0513875> ok wiki seems to need an update lol
<andv> eagles0513875, linda no more exists
<andv> if I remember it right
<asac> eagles0513875: finish reading
<andv> it got merged into lintian
<eagles0513875> gotcha andv
<eagles0513875> im reading and installing atm lol
<asac> eagles0513875: the wiki is right
<eagles0513875> why is there a mention of linda in it though
<andv> dunno
<asac> eagles0513875: remember to read carefully
<eagles0513875> ya gotcha
<asac> dont stop after the first 3 words
<andv> asac, did you read?
<asac> "lintian and linda dissect Debian packages and report bugs and Policy violations. They contain automated checks for many aspects of Debian Policy as well as for common errors. linda is not available from the hardy heron repositories, but is still available in previous releases repositories. "
<andv> asac, tested on ffox3.5, works fine
<andv> asac, no extra licenses
<asac> andv: file a bug if you dont now how to use mozilla-devscripts ;)
<asac> i will get to it.
<asac> cant explain right now
<asac> include xpi.mk ... etc.
<asac> its not as simple as that
<andv> I gonna look at some other examples
<asac> yeah
<asac> it should be easy
<asac> bdrung or jazzva can also help ... i have to do something right now ;)
<andv> yep
<bdrung> ?
<andv> bdrung, is the MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG needed?
<bdrung> no
<andv> bdrung, adding mozilla-devscripts support on a package
<andv> bdrung, I've added the B-D-I, then added the include in rules
<andv> is that all?
<bdrung> if not set, the first binary package is used
<bdrung> mozilla-devscripts needs to be in b-d
<andv> it can be on b-d-i too
<andv> i guess
<bdrung> then the include will fail
<andv> ok
<andv> includes should be at the end of debian/rules
<andv> but this package set them at the beginning
<bdrung> let me have a look
<andv> bdrung, just a second, making a debdiff for you
<andv> bdrung, http://paste.debian.net/46210/
<mac_v> asac: hi... how to get extra functions into ubufox? ie. is there any due process , to get a new function in? i'm trying to make firefox notify extension fit to ubuntu notify-osd specs and get it included into ubufox rather than as a separate extension
<asac> no
<asac> mac_v: too late for this cycle. features need carefully be selected and after UDS discussion we also need to talk to mozilla etc.
<andv> bdrung, anyway adding mozilla-devscripts as B-D-I works
<mac_v> :(
<asac> notify-osd in particular was explicitly kept broken upstream because they see our way as a regression
<andv> bdrung, tested yesterday
<asac> so thats not going to fly
<asac> ;)
<andv> bdrung, includes should go to the low part of the rules file
<mac_v> asac: ok , no probs , thanks ;p
<andv> bdrung, tested that with the MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES feature
<asac> mac_v: if it was a different idea i would have thought. but notify-osd isnt going to get approved. they want to fallback to their own notifications if system notifications dont support actions
<bdrung> andv: you can move the includes to the top of the rules file
<andv> bdrung, had some issues with putting them to the top
<bdrung> andv: mozilla-devscripts as B-D-I works, but it is not correct
<andv> bdrung, yeah, set it to B-D now
<andv> bdrung, is the debdiff fine for the mozilla-devscripts support?
<mac_v> asac: yeah , i feel notify-osd is a *still* bit of a mess  , needs more refinement...
<andv> bdrung, asac suggested me to put includes at the low part
<asac> i didnt say that
<andv> asac, we had a discussion about that with all-in-one-sidebar
<asac> whatever bdrung says is most likely right
<asac> andv: cant remember ... i proably never said "in the low part" ... that can mean everything
<andv> asac, and if you look at all-in-one's rules file you'll find includes at the low part
<asac> i wouldnt make such a course statement
<bdrung> andv: no, the debdiff does not work (the *.xpi file is removed on clean)
<andv> asac, at the end
<asac> probably because there is not much else in that file ;)
<andv> bdrung, includes cause then
<andv> bdrung, coz I didnt touch clean target :)
<fta> asac, what is quickly? i see rick dent about it a few times, no idea what it is
<bdrung> mozilla-devscripts does not work with *.xpi files in the source tarball.
<asac> fta: ask him ;)
<asac> its about "quickly glade" ;)
<asac> one second
<asac> i will figure the spec
<bdrung> asac: what can we do about it?
<andv> mozilla-devscripts (plus xpi on rules) is the problem theb
<andv> not includes at top or low
<asac> bdrung: multiple .xpi files?
<bdrung> asac: .xpi files in the source tarball.
<asac> or a bug if the .xpi is directly in the tarballs
<asac> bdrung: so more than one?
<bdrung> no, one
<bdrung> asac: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/firebug.git;a=tree
<bdrung> andv: you will have to wait for mozilla-devscripts 0.16
<andv> bdrung, oki ;)
<andv> bdrung, found out a nice bug
<andv> it seems
<bdrung> andv: not a bug, it's an unsupported use case
<andv> yeah, that's it
<asac> anyone with ffox 3.5?
<asac> pleaes open tools -> addons and run:
<asac> sorry
<asac> pleaes open tools -> error console and execute the following code:
<asac> Components.classes["@mozilla.org/satchel/form-history;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIFormHistory2)
<fta> [xpconnect wrapped nsIFormHistory2]
<asac> fta: on 3.5?
<fta> yes
<fta> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1.4pre) Gecko/20090908 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Shiretoko/3.5.4pre
<asac> odd
<asac> its not working here
<asac> and not for ara either
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/427295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427295 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 does not allow me to search with the search box" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> asac: the weird cursor bug! seems to be solved , ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/413950 , looks like something else was affecting firefox , pls read last comments
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413950 in firefox-3.5 "Incorrect cursor positioning in Firefox." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> fta: sqlite3 path/to/formhistory.sqlite3 ... then run "pragma user_version"
<asac> what does that give you?
<asac> actually
<asac> pragma user_version;
<fta> which ff?
<fta> 2 for 3.5
<fta> 2 for 3.7 too
<fta> but it's a migrated profile, not a fresh one
<asac> YES
<asac> your  database was properly migrated
<asac> this reminds me about the "doesnt this corrupt all databases comment"
<asac> in the major version bug bump
<asac> Upgrading sqlite on the stable branches is scary -- what happens to existing
<asac> databases? In particular we need answers to bug 503770 comment 5 and 6 before
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 503770 could not be found
<asac> considering this.
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503770#c5
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503770 in Phishing Protection "Crash [@ memcpy | fillInCell]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> > What will happen with this fix?  Will the phishing database be blown away and
<asac> > replaced with a new one, or will the anti-phishing feature silently not work?
<asac> I think that regardless of the answer, not crashing is better than crashing.
<asac> If we need to fix safebrowsing code to handle it better, we should do that, but
<asac> in a different bug.  If we don't blow away the database and crash, we'll be in
<asac> no worse position if we don't blow away the database and silently fail.
<asac> its odd
<asac> why is mine still at version 1?
<eagles0513875> ihehe
<eagles0513875> reading that is quite an interesting predicament asac
<eagles0513875> is the phsihing feature built into firefox or another extension
<asac> 24886:
<asac> thats the revision where ToVersion2 is coming
<asac> oh
<asac> i think i might have an idea
 * asac spins 1.9.1 debug build
<fta> grrr; i should really patch evolution, my bug is not moving at all
<andv> fta, is evolution good?
<fta> i've been a die hard mutt user for more than 10 years, but i can stand evolution. and it's handy for my work, tons of attachments, meetings, zillions of multiparts within multiparts messages
<andv> fta, I'm used to use tb but sometimes it gets stuck while checking emails
<andv> fta, so I wanted to check some others mail clients
<andv> fta, so if you would suggest me a mail client to try it should be evolution
<fta> if you're using imap, it's easy to try other clients
<andv> yep, im using imap
<andv> and that's why maybe sometimes it get stuck
<fta> well, the idea of evolution if that it is integrated into the desktop
<andv> maybe fails to check mails properly on remote
<andv> who knows
<fta> meetings are in the clock applet
<fta> contacts are available in some other apps
<fta> while with tb, nada
<andv> fta, is evolution default in debian as well?
<fta> i don't know
<andv> fta, is mutt good?
<andv> or a bit not user-friendly
<eagles0513875> andv: and fta the advantage of evolution is if you are using it at work i believe you can connect it to an exchange server
<fta> mutt is really excellent, but it's a cli app, not a gui
<andv> yeah, so it's not really user-friendly
<eagles0513875> andv: i have messed with evolutions its more like a spin off of outlook you have to do lists calendar contacts the works
<andv> oh cool
<fta> eagles0513875, well, i want to send emails from home to work, it does work for me.. gnome 585577
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<eagles0513875> never really tried the other one you mentioned
<andv> fta, evolution has the possibility to add gnupg support?
<eagles0513875> not sure about that actually andv i believe so
<eagles0513875> im actually getting quite excited :)
<andv> about?
<eagles0513875> my school is an IT school and they are fedup with the exhorbitant prices for msft licensing
<eagles0513875> so they stopped doing the msft certs as well as being a partner
<eagles0513875> so im gonna try and make a push to get them on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> that would be the easiest transition from win to lin for all teachers
<eagles0513875> all the more for me to get my lpic-1 cert
<andv> lol
<andv> that would be nice
<andv> step by step they can migrate
<eagles0513875> ya all the programs they use for the courses given they have programs that are the same on lin
<eagles0513875> like netbeans for java can be gotten on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> exactly
<eagles0513875> i need to put a proposal towards the principal of the school and talk to the IT manager as well
<andv> yep
<eagles0513875> i would be saving my school a pretty penny on licensing
<eagles0513875> they have some creative computing courses as well aka gaming creation style stuff
<eagles0513875> they use octave which i have seen in the repositories
<eagles0513875> all that would need to be setup to start with would be to replace the isa server with snort and iptables firewall that way you have intrusion detection and a really good firewall
<eagles0513875> next get rid of exchange
<eagles0513875> omfg that monster lol
<eagles0513875> dovecot ftw
<LLStarks> hey asac.
<LLStarks> sup.
<LLStarks> i was wondering if the trough-border patch for firefox 3.6 can get backported to 3.5 for karmic?
<asac> only upstream
<asac> did it land on 3.6 branch?
<asac> whats the bug id?
<asac> whats the rational why we need this?
<mac_v> asac: could i quote this on the ayatana mailing list? there is some discussion regarding this feature for karmic ,  <asac> mac_v: too late for this cycle. features need carefully be selected and after UDS discussion we also need to talk to mozilla etc. ...   or if you comment about it.. it would be even better :)
<mac_v> for the firefox notify^
<asac> i dont know what ayatana is
<mac_v> O.0 ... the ayatana mailing list >  https://launchpad.net/~ayatana
<asac> Policy:  You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<mac_v> asac: david barth's comment > https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00634.html
<asac> i will talk to him
<asac> i think he is not 100% up to date ;)
<asac> my fault
<mac_v> asac: no need to subscribe actually , just select join team , it an open team ;)
<mac_v> asac: yeah , anything mozilla not informed is your fault ;p
<asac> no
<asac> but i worked closely on this one
<asac> i think i told him, and he just didnt remember ;)
<LLStarks> asac. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500368
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 500368 in Widget: Gtk "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox/Xulrunner" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<LLStarks> rationale is that default theme will expose the bug.
<LLStarks> in 3.5
<LLStarks> and it currently does
<asac> i dont even see where the patch was landed
<asac> i need that bug
<eagles0513875> you like bugs asac :P
<andv> eagles0513875, who don't?
<andv> xD
<eagles0513875> andv: you guys do cuz u can fix them
<LLStarks> asac, i'll do a regression range asap
<eagles0513875> i dont cuz i cant fix em
<LLStarks> it may take me a while though
<eagles0513875> hopefully with yalls help that will change
<andv> eagles0513875, if you will demonstrate dedication you'll learn
<eagles0513875> i know
<andv> and improve day by day
<eagles0513875> i need to learn some programming besides the basic and advanced java stuff im doing as part of my degree
<eagles0513875> im currently teaching myself some c++
<eagles0513875> but i agree with ya andv
<andv> I can help you but soon I gonna be really really busy
<andv> and I'll have to focus on my things
<LLStarks> asac, by the end of the day, one of the following will have to be done: 3.6 making release, backport of fix to 3.5, human theme gets tweaked and trough-border will be zero
<andv> so helping will be harder
<eagles0513875> andv: i hear ya same here lecutres start on the 28th then all hell breaks loose for me
<eagles0513875> packaging i could probably help with as once i get the package building then just let it do its think
<andv> are you still at school?
<asac> LLStarks: figure the bug that fixed it on 3.6
<asac> the upstrem bug
<LLStarks> i'll search for it. gotta shower get to work first.
<eagles0513875> andv: sry for delay to ask ur question ya i am
<eagles0513875> i have this yr and then one more yr for under grand and my bsc
<eagles0513875> andv: im a big nerd working on a bsc computing and information systems with probably a masters in information security then probaly do 3 other masters as i am working
<hjmf> asac, I have some kind of shameful question, me I ask you?
<asac> hjmf: shameful? it cant be that bad ;) ... shoot
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> yesterday I noticed that my ubuntu membership expired
<hjmf> the fact is that I didn't noticed the automatic renew emails that I received days before
<asac> ok talk to dholbach
<hjmf> but the mails where there :-(
<hjmf> OK
<eagles0513875> hehe that was a super fast answer
<ArneGoetje> asac: we've just built new langpacks on rookery... looking into the zh-hant mozilla tarball shows me that it's empty. The directory structure is in place, but no xpi data inside.
<hjmf> asac: thanks :-)
<asac__> or maybe not
<asac> i asked him to come here if he is there
<dholbach> hola
<asac> hey
<jdstrand> asac: are we good to publish?
<asac> dholbach: so hjmf apparently missed his ubuntu membership expiry mails
<asac> dholbach: is there any late-comers procedure?
<hjmf> asac: I've asked him at #moutu
<asac> ah
<hjmf> asac: thanks :-)
<asac> i am in both channels
<jcastro> I've late-comered before
<asac> jcastro: hehe
<eagles0513875> asac:  not sure if you noticed this btw Bug 425695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425695 in adblock-plus "adblock-plus needs xpi:depends changed to recommends" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425695
<asac> eagles0513875: doesnt feel wrong
<dholbach> asac: already talking about it in #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> :-)
<eagles0513875> asac: what do you mean?
<asac> all is fine. we dont upload to debian
<asac> unless bdrung wants to
<bdrung> asac: i have to contact the debian maintainer for that
<dpm> asac: I've asked ArneGoetje to come here to see how we can get FF3.5 translations shipped in Karmic. What's currently holding them, Arne?
<ArneGoetje> asac: we've just built new langpacks on rookery... looking into the zh-hant mozilla tarball shows me that it's empty. The directory structure is in place, but no xpi data inside.
<asac> yes
<asac> but that shouldnt hold back all the otehr langpacks imo
<asac> i will fix that asap
<eagles0513875> bdrung: not here to cause trouble just wasnt sure what it meant
<asac> eagles0513875: it means that the debian package != ubuntu package
<asac> so we dont upload to debian
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> which is what gnomefreak suggested
<bdrung> asac: can you release adblock-plus?
<ArneGoetje> asac: 'es' is also empty
<asac> ArneGoetje: yes. thats the same issue. doesnt block the rollout
<asac> all languages with country code are stripped somewhere atm
<asac> so its consistent
<asac> i tried a few options
<asac> but its definitly not not fixable ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: heh
<ArneGoetje> asac: all others seem to be in place, yes
<asac> yes. so ship what we have for now
<asac> the fix might land any day
<asac> but i am always getting side tracked
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<dpm> asac: what's exactly the problem with the language codes, so I understand it?
<eagles0513875> what happens though if the upstream maintainer from debian wants it uploaded from downstream then what happens asac?
<jdstrand> asac: am I ok to publish firefox? upstream has released
<asac> jdstrand: one second
 * eagles0513875 feels sry for asac
<hjmf> asac: issue fixed, thanks
<asac> great
<asac> no problme
<asac> jdstrand: did you test 3.1 yet?
<jdstrand> asac: you mean 3.5 on karmic? not a ton
<jdstrand> asac: I'm personally using it, and I haven't seen any problems
<asac> jdstrand: can you please run sqlite3 path/to/profile/formhistory*sqlite
<asac> and tell me what "pragma user_version;" gives you?
<eagles0513875> andv: was it u asking about evolution earlier http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/index.shtml
<jdstrand> asac: '2'
<asac> hmmmm
<asac> let me quickly finish jaunty
<micahg> hi asac
<asac> micahg: hi
<asac> micahg: so managed to get the patch merged ;)?
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> it failed
<micahg> I'm looking at it now
<micahg> I think I had an extra line in the file
<asac> micahg: you can verify by popping and pushing using quilt
<asac> if the patches apply cleanly
<micahg> I'm trying again
<asac> i usually do a full quilt push -a and pop -a run after adjusting a patch
<micahg> I still had trouble with that
<micahg> that's why I had to build it to test
<micahg> :(
<asac> dont set anythign ... no quiltrc no nothing
<asac> just go into build-tree/mozilla
<asac> run ln -s ../../debian/patches
<asac> then you can do quilt push pop et al ;)
<asac> its proven to work
<micahg> I'll try again :)
<micahg> I'm running ./debian/rules patch right now on a clean dir
<micahg> asac: the reason it failed is the file is different from theone shown in mxr.m.o
<asac> micahg: so i am running in 5 minutes. so lets do this quick
<asac> go into build-tree/mozilla
<micahg> asac: there's already a patches dir in that dir
<micahg> I wonder if that was messing me up?
<asac> micahg: you didnt start with a complete clean tree?
<micahg> ./debian/rules patch
<asac> that doesnt clean
<asac> fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<micahg> it was empty before
<asac> micahg: build-tree didnt exist?
<micahg> it was compressed
<asac> ok
<asac> so is there anything in patches/
<micahg> yes
<asac> what?
<micahg> dont_depend_on_nspr_sources.patch
<asac> is patches/ a link?
<micahg> nope
<asac> to ../../debian/patches
<asac> micahg: ok run quilt applied
<asac> does that say anything?
<asac> or just empty?
<micahg> firefox-profilename
<micahg> firefox-fsh
<micahg> bz386904_config_rules_install_dist_files.patch
<micahg> dont_depend_on_nspr_sources.patch
<asac> is that the same as in debian/patches/
<asac> ?
<micahg> no, there are more
<asac> thats applied?
<asac> ok
<micahg> no
<micahg> that's not
<asac> quilt applied
<asac> what does that?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f53dc55e7
<micahg> should I link over that patches dir?
<asac> micahg: and
<asac> quilt series
<asac> ?
<asac> ok so run:
<asac> quilt pop -a
<micahg> nothing
<asac> that pops up everything?
<micahg> Patch bz386904_config_rules_install_dist_files.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<asac> quilt pop -f
<micahg> Now at patch firefox-fsh
<asac> quilt pop -a
<asac> till it works
<micahg> ok
<micahg> no patches applied :)
<micahg> now the nspr fix patch in patches is different than the one in debian/patches
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f5e4f39aa
<asac> micahg: remove the patches dir
<asac> and create the link
<asac> after you popped up everything
<micahg> ok
<micahg> done
<asac> in future dont use debian/rules patch ... but debuild -b and abort when it starts to run configure ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> so after creating the link you should be able to quilt push -a
<asac> which should fail with the patch you wanted to fix
<micahg> yep
<micahg> now is there an automated way to fix?
<micahg> it's starting too early
<micahg> can I just do refresh?
<asac> its starting too early?
<asac> you have to quilt push -f
<micahg> sorry, the patch needs to be pushed up 2 or so lines
<asac> then work in the .ref files
<asac> rej
<micahg> says needs refresh
<asac> and if you did that run quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> once
<asac> then you have the .rej files
<asac> if it says it needs refresh now you need to work in the .rej
<micahg> it worked
<asac> and then run refresh
<asac> yes
<asac> quilt pop -a and push -a
<asac> to test that alll the other patches apply cleanly
<micahg> asac, it deleted the portion of the patch
<micahg> the portion that was failing is no longer in the patch
<micahg> I did quilt pop -a and I'm back to a clean dir
<micahg> also, the browser/installer/unix dir seems to be missing
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> because you didnt work in the .rej parts
<asac> you have to start over again
<micahg> there are no .rej parts
<asac> and remember to work the .rej stuff after the push -f
<asac> yes there is
<micahg> I have not seen a .rej file yet
<asac> 100%
<micahg> where?
<asac> next to the file that failed to apply
<asac> same file + .rej
<asac> find -name \*.rej
<micahg> it's in the mozilla dir :(
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what do I run against the .rej file
<asac> you look at them and apply the portions in there
<asac> but you need to put them in the same patch before you refresh
<asac> ok out
<micahg> ok
<asac> jdstrand: jaunty ready for me
<jdstrand> asac: ok. I'm assuming based on the sqlite3 question from earlier that I should not push karmic. publishing ff30/xl19 on hardy-jaunty now
<micahg> asac: do I have to put the changes manually back in the patch, or just fix the .rej file?
<micahg> asac: it seems like yesterday's tarball still didn't have reed's patch
<micahg> upstream
<micahg> can I get today's tarball so I don't have to do this twice?
<micahg> fta: where can I get today's tarball?
<asac> jdstrand: karmic is fine
<asac> i am back for another 30 minutes
<asac> just 3.5 i am not sure
<asac> but push it out
<micahg> asac: can I get the 20090910 tarball?
<asac> micahg: why are you sure you need it
<micahg> the file I have still has gnomevfs
<asac> micahg: run get-orig-source and work against whatever tarball it produces for you
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/bc5324d3f8fc
<jdstrand> asac: ok, push ff30/xl19 on karmic and ff35/xl191 on karmic, correct?
<asac> yes
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> asac: in the bzr dir, right?
<asac> yes
<asac> that produces topmost
<asac> micahg: that checkin does not remove the files completely
<asac> of course patches that are not working need to be adjusted
<micahg> no, but it removes lines that are causing issues
<asac> yes
<micahg> I must be missing another package
<micahg> what is get-orig-source in?
<asac> ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<micahg> ah
<micahg> sorry, I'mm still new to this :)
<asac> sure
 * micahg needs to install hg
<jdstrand> asac: is xulrunner-1.9 supposed to still be in main?
<jdstrand> asac: for karmic
<jdstrand> asac: right now it looks like both xl19 and xl191 are
<asac> jdstrand: i think epiphany-gecko still pulls it in
<asac> which should get removed
<asac> soonish
<jdstrand> ok, I won't mess with it then
<jdstrand> (the overrides)
<asac> yes. i will transition epiphany-gecko users to webkit
<asac> even if it breaks my heart ;)
<asac> because the webkit port does not even have password management
<jdstrand> webkit is a nightmare to sort it with their updates (just ask mdeslaur)
<jdstrand> s/it/out/
<micahg> asac: should I assign the epiphany-gecko EOL bug to you?
<asac> yes
<asac> jdstrand: i think any browser engine will be a mess
<asac> firefox was just the start
<asac> we thought it was bad
<asac> whats coming next is even worse
<micahg> what's next?
<jdstrand> asac: xulrunner-1.9.1-testsuite is in universe, but xulrunner-1.9.1-testsuite-dev is not. shall I move xulrunner-1.9.1-testsuite-dev to universe too?
<micahg> asac: is wishlistt? correct on the epiphany-gecko EOL, also should I milestone i
<asac> yes. beta
<asac> jdstrand: yes
<asac> jdstrand: i thought we get mismatches
 * eagles0513875 wonders how asac hasnt spontaneously conbusted yet
<jdstrand> asac: I'm not looking at component-mismatches. I just noticed it cause I am updated an override script as part of the publication process (since xl191 and ff35 or now in main but weren't the last time)
<jdstrand> asac: I'm thinking abrowser-3.5 should be in main?
<asac> yes
<asac> jdstrand: all abrowser packages
<asac> micahg: patch adjusted?
<asac> micahg: or what was the "whats next?" question about?
<asac> did you get a new orig?
<micahg> waiting for get-orig-source to finish :)
<asac> ah
<asac> yes
<asac> once its there ... move that to the tarballs/ directory
<asac> and change the changelog version accordingly
<asac> in your bzr tree
<asac> the run bzr bd --merge --builder='debuild -bÄ
<asac> the run bzr bd --merge --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> and if the patches fail
<asac> you can just go into build-tree/mozilla
<asac> create the link ;)
<asac> and quilt push -f
<asac> then look for .rej files
<asac> find -name \*.rej
<asac> i am going crazy because of the formhistory.sqlite ont getting properly migrated
<jdstrand> asac: ok, last one-- should I push ff35 and xl191 on jaunty as well?
<asac> jdstrand: you didnt answer my question on that i think. look at xulrunner-1.9.1 changes
<jdstrand> I'm sure I didn't
<asac> if you say this is SRU material then no. otherwise i would have wnated to --enable-safe-browsing
 * jdstrand reads
<asac> too
<asac> which is  security topic (while the one i put there is not ... just a utterly broken feature)
<asac> i personally accepted that i have to reupload xulrunner with --enable-safe-browsing and then do SRU with later -security propagation
<asac> micahg: what was the -safe-browsing bug id?
<asac> ah bug 404827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404827 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Firefox doesn't warn about Attack Sites!?" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404827
<jdstrand> asac: yeah, bug #398205 is SRU imo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398205 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Geolocation via WLAN doesn't seem to work" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398205
<asac> 17:39 < asac> if you say this is SRU material then no. otherwise i would have wnated to --enable-safe-browsing
<asac> 17:39  * jdstrand reads
<asac> 17:39 < asac> too
<asac> 17:40 < asac> which is  security topic (while the one i put there is not ... just a utterly broken feature)
<asac> 17:40 -!- stevel [n=stevel@208.66.65.36] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> 17:40 < asac> i personally accepted that i have to reupload xulrunner with --enable-safe-browsing and then do SRU with later  -security propagation
<asac> 17:41 < asac> micahg: what was the -safe-browsing bug id?
<asac> 17:41 < asac> ah bug 404827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404827 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Firefox doesn't warn about Attack Sites!?" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404827
<fta> micahg, you can always get it from the ppa itself: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  a simple wget is enough. if you fetch an even fresher tarball (it takes much longer), you may also find new issues, and then, you'll have to fix them too.
<micahg> fta: thanks, I needed the latest which wasn't in the ppa yet
<micahg> asac: build dependencies failed for debuild -b
<asac> micahg: you need to install them
<fta> micahg, oh, i thought you were trying to fix build issues
<micahg> yeah
<asac> fta: he tries to fix build issues. but he noted that the same patch will be invalid
<asac> because reed committed something yesterday
<asac> so he wanted to fix it based on that proactively
<micahg> asac: never mind, I just used -d to get the directory made
<jdstrand> asac: if you tell me that leaving out --enable-safe-browsing is an omission, I would publish it without SRU. but it doesn't really matter since you'll need SRU for bug #398205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398205 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Geolocation via WLAN doesn't seem to work" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398205
<fta> asac, micahg, yeah, but remember we prefer 1 commit per fix
<asac> jdstrand: that --enable-safe-browsing is not in because i didnt get an answer from you yesterday.
<asac> jdstrand: so i will upload it now and do an SRU
<fta> (or <=>)
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> fta: 1 commit per fix or 1 fix per commit?
<asac> micahg: i think its ok what you are doing. just continue
<asac> bump to the orig that you just produced as new snapshot
<asac> fix patches
<asac> done
<fta> micahg, it's the same ;)
<micahg> asac: browser/installer/unix/ seems to be missing still
<micahg> I got the other patch fixed :)
<asac> micahg:  we dont hav a patch for that dir
<asac> do we?
<micahg>  awesome_browser_branding_install.patch
<micahg> what should I do with it?
 * eagles0513875 sits quietly and watches the chaos in here
<micahg> asac: ??
<asac> micahg: sorry about that mess. definitly not a good start
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: so basically you need to figure now what happened to the files that were in there
<asac> upstream
<asac> and then decide whether the pieces that dont apply are not needed or need to be changed or ported to do it different etc.
<micahg> ugh
 * micahg has to go to work
<micahg> can look at it after 8
<asac> hmm ok.
<micahg> 8 CDT (0100 UTC)
<eagles0513875> hey asac how do you cope m8
<asac> micahg: you can give me the patches you adjusted so far?
<eagles0513875> *mate
<micahg> should I just push up what I have
<micahg> yeah
<asac> eagles0513875: not sure i undersatnd your question ;)
<eagles0513875> how do you cope with the occasional chaos in here lol
<micahg> asac: the change should be in the commit log, not the changelog, right?
<micahg> I just bumped the version in the changelog
<asac> micahg: you bump changelog version (1 commit)
<micahg> oh oops
<asac> then you document the adjusted patches and update the patches (2nd commit)
<asac> or 1 commit for each patch
<micahg> I did a dch -e and bumped the version
<asac> look at bzr log for examples
<micahg> then I commit the patch
<asac> bzr uncommit
<micahg> should I should have a version in the changelog above the mass update
<asac> the commit just the bump of changelog
<asac> look at bzr log ...
<asac> then you fix patches
<asac> with changelog comment like:
<asac> oh
<micahg> ah
<bdrung> asac: i am now motu
<asac> if its 3.7 we dont do that anymore
<asac> bdrung: rock
<bdrung> :)
<asac> and congrats ;)
<bdrung> thanks
<micahg> asac: so can I commit one file?
<asac> micahg: not sure i understnd the question
<micahg> or do I have to move my changes out of the dir?
<asac> ah
<asac> you can commit by specifying just the files you want to commit
<asac> do a bzr diff files/to/commit
<asac> if thats what you want to commit
<asac> do
<asac> bzr commit files/to/commit ;)
<fta> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1237330/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~umd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> umd2? hmmmm...
<fta> -xulrunner-1.9.3 (1.9.3~a1~hg20090910r32360+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +xulrunner-1.9.3 (1.9.3) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> ehhh???
<fta> asac, what happened?
 * eagles0513875 keeps looking at this channel makes my head hurt
<asac> fta: ouch
<asac> that is A mess
<asac> did the package not fail because its a native package :(
<asac> fta: so maye we have to use 1.9.3~hg+a1.... now?
<asac> hmm h is lower than umd
<asac> too bad
<asac> fta: any idea yet?
<asac> dont say i messed that up please
<micahg> asac: I killed my patch again (I'll get it to you in a couple of hours) -- apparently, when I refreshed part of it, it deleted a chunk of code :(
<asac> its ok the bulds are done anyway today
<fta> asac, GOOD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268645/  BAD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268643/
<asac> micahg: you can look with quilt diff
<asac> before refreshing
<asac> quilt diff shows you how the refresh would look like
<micahg> ah, excellent asac, I'll do that
<micahg> be back in a bit
<fta> -xulrunner-1.9.3 (1.9.3~a1~hg20090909r32341+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +xulrunner-1.9.3 (1.9.3~a1~hg20090910r32360+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> fta: how did that work?
<asac> i mean it shouldnt find the orig during build
<asac> in any case
<asac> or was the orig wrong in the beginning?
<fta> the update was fine, not the sync
<asac>  - compare 1.9.3~a1~hg20090829r32079+nobinonly (UNRELEASED) and 1.9.3~a1~hg20090910r32360+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<fta> this is bad
<asac> sed -i -e '1s/(.*) [^;]*/(1.9.3) UNRELEASED/' debian/changelog
<asac> where does TARGET come from?
<asac> cp ../xulrunner-1.9.3.head/debian/changelog debian/changelog
 * eagles0513875 my head hurts
<fta> *sigh*
<eagles0513875> fta: yours too
<asac> cp ../xulrunner-1.9.3.head.daily/debian/changelog debian/changelog
<asac> feels wrong that we copy the changelog from a .daily branch?
<asac> shouldnt that be from .head?
<asac> and then resolved
<asac> and bump the version again?
<asac> hmm ok the .daily gets produced before
<asac> and error starts there
<asac> as you pasted
<fta> hm, found it
<fta> .head is wrong
<asac> line 85/86
<asac> .head wrong? you mean locally?
<fta> fta@cube:/data/bot/xulrunner-1.9.3.head $ bzr blame debian/changelog  | head
<fta> 498       asac@ub | xulrunner-1.9.3 (1.9.3~a1~hg20090829r32079+nobinonly) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> urgh
<asac> ok
<asac> we defintily need a safety net somewhere
<asac> i might be able to convince soyuz folks to remove this completely somehow
<fta> please, try
<asac> asked
<asac> so we should validate that version have at least a ~hg... in them
<asac> for dailies
<asac> and nobinonly
<asac> of course doesnt cover all eventualities
<asac> actually i think we should check that the orig produced has the same ersion that we use for upload
<asac> bhow did this work at all?
<asac> does the bot rename the orig again?
<asac> imo it shouldnt do that because the orig is basicalyl the thing that has the say on the upstream version
<fta> no, it doesn't, upgrade bumps .head.daily, but sync keeps the fresher from .head and .head.daily
<fta> sync does the dput
<fta> I'm glad the bot produced enough logs to identify that
<asac> fta: well. to build the sources you need a tarball with same name
<asac> oh it became native
<asac> what a mess
<asac> but you can always check if the orig produced is still the same
<asac> fta: ok seems we get that removal
<asac> but probably not something we should repeat ;)
<fta> could you please fix .head?
<asac> i fixed the version
<asac> can we please put a safety net in place to not upload origs different from what get-orig-source produced?
 * asac is covered in blood
<fta> "major bot bustage causing..." ehh.. it's not fair
<asac> fta: did i get the cause wrong?
<asac> fixing
<asac> * fix changelog version that triggered corner case in daily bot which lead to upload of bad version to daily ppa
<asac> better?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> well, yes
<asac> * fix changelog version that caused upload of bad version to daily ppa
<asac> used that
<asac> not mentioning bot
<asac> fta: oh. it takes a bit until we can upload something again
<asac> will let you know
<vadi2> Its been several months since the ff 3.5 release... and there is still no properly branded version in ubuntu repos? Or am I missing something?
<asac> karmic
<vadi2> I'm on the latest stable, jaunty
<asac> jaunty has firefox 3.0
<vadi2> alright, thanks.
<jcastro> asac: how many times a day do you answer that question?
<asac> was first time this week iirc
<asac> ;)
<asac> i am out for a while
<pace_t_zulu> asac: is 3.5 going to be available in jaunty-backports?
<bdrung> pace_t_zulu: it is available in jaunty and jaunty-security
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung: thanks... just curious
<bdrung> yw
<fta> asac, building..
<asac> fta: new xul 1.9.3?
<fta> yes
<asac> nice
<fta> 3.6 still red
<asac> we know that
<asac> i thought it was kicked off at 7
<asac> but it was apparently at 5
<fta> 17h
<fta> you asked me to put it earlier remember?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i didnt had that filed in my brain
<asac> now i will remember ;)
<asac> ok dinner now
<asac> and then playing a game. had too heavy night shift the day before yesterday
<fta> asac, yeah, go frag some aliens
<fta> asac, i will frag my share too
<eagles0513875> hehhe fta
<eagles0513875> what game yall playing fta or asac
<fta> openarena
<eagles0513875> sounds tempting if i had jaunty working on me mac
<eagles0513875> it some how broke itself
<micahg> asac: I'm about to test the ff3.5.3 attack site patch
<micahg> I still have to fix that broken patch for the umd
<asac> micahg: yes. whatever you prefer. i think attack site can be tested in parallel (if you have jaunty) ;)
<fta> firefox finally decided to open the new tab for links next to the current tab instead of at the end
<asac> its not really a full attention job ;)
<asac> not so bad
<asac> though i am sure folks (maybe even me?) will complain ;)
<asac> but i think its a win
<asac> ;)
<asac> i want just that if you hit ctrl+tab + ctrl+w
<asac> that i end up on the same tab as before ;)
<sebner> asac: firefox3.5.3 fixes the fullscreen flash breakage. yippeee \o/
<asac> sebner: didnt we close it in changelog?
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: Update-manager didn't present me one and I was too lazy to click on the link :P
<micahg> asac: it was in tehre and the bug was closed
<asac> good
<asac> micahg: know the master bug id of bug 427474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427474 in firefox-3.0 "Getting exceptions when querying some websites." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427474
<asac> i just looked at the upstreawm bug yesterday
 * micahg 's browser is reloading
<fta> chromium passed the 12k threshold \o/
<micahg> asac: bug 338785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338785 in firefox "[MASTER] Update to Firefox causes errors" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338785
<micahg> should I dupe?
<asac> retitled the bug
<asac> yes
<asac> bug 338785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338785 in firefox "[MASTER] Update to Firefox causes errors" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338785
<asac> [MASTER] Updates while firefox is running cause various problems until restart
<asac> not sure whats up with the bot
<asac> bug 338785
<asac> maybe caching thing
 * micahg just added metabug to it
<asac> added firefox-3.5 too
<asac> important enough to move over
<asac> i think we should review all ffox 3.0 "high"  + "triaged" bugs at least
<asac> and medium if thats not too much
<asac> and take them with us
<micahg> asac: attack site warning in place now :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> good
<asac> thanks for the confirm
<asac> now have to wait for all the archs to finish or fail
<asac> and then get some pocket copy to -proposed for the weekend
<micahg> asac: was on my list of things to do :)
<asac> and then get out on monday
<micahg> moving ff3.0 and ff bugs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-11
<LLStarks> asac. what's the best way to find when and how a change landed in the 1.9.2 branch?
<fta> hg blame your/file
<fta> or http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/
<micahg> fta: what do I need to look for in the .rej file?
<fta> micahg, it's the part of the original patch that was rejected and that you need to re-add, or drop if it's no longer needed
<micahg> well, I'm looking at the file and I can't see what's wrong
<fta> often, it's just that the context of the patch changed, so just re-add the changes manually, and quilt refresh afterwards
<micahg> fta: would whitespace mess up a patch?
<fta> yes, everything different will
<LLStarks> fta, this is so frustrating. i know that a trough-border issue was resolved between firefox 3.5.4 and 3.6a1
<LLStarks> but i can't drill it down any further
<micahg> LLStarks: those releases are not contiguous
<LLStarks> i know
<LLStarks> but between those branchings
<LLStarks> would it be mozilla-central or mozilla-1.9.2?
<micahg> 3.6a1 would be mozilla-1.9.2
<micahg> mozilla-central is 3.7
<LLStarks> well, if the fixed behavior is present in both, where did it originate?
<micahg> in both what/
<LLStarks> the bug is fixed in both
<LLStarks> yet i can't find the commit that fixed the bug
<micahg> well
<micahg> it depends when it was fixed
<micahg> if it was after the branch, it landed in 3.7 first
<micahg> before they were the same
<micahg> in mxr.mozilla.org, you can search for files and then see who committed what revision
<LLStarks> it's fixed in 3.6a1
<LLStarks> i'm not sure how much earlier though
<micahg> LLStarks: maybe search bugzilla for the bug and see the changeset
<LLStarks> my bug is the only relevant one
<micahg> why are you looking for it?
<LLStarks> to have the fix backported for karmic
<LLStarks> the art team wants it
<micahg> do you have the bug number for bugzilla?
<LLStarks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500368
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 500368 in Widget: Gtk "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox/Xulrunner" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> thats definitly not the bug
<asac> that was fixed upstream ;)
<LLStarks> i know
<LLStarks> i'm looking for the commit
<asac> i am sure you wont find it that easily ;)
<asac> there are probably 2k commits or something ;)
<LLStarks> what's with the wink
<asac> you need to find the bug :)
<LLStarks> you did it, didn't you?
<asac> i did it?
<LLStarks> i know the bug was elevated
<micahg> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/revision/459
<LLStarks> but i lack the technical knowhof to find it
<asac> i remember that we did something ... yes.
 * micahg finally go tit
<asac> but i have no clue ;)
<micahg> oops :)
<micahg> got it
<micahg> that's the nsGnome patch
<LLStarks> wait, is that it?
<micahg> LLStarks: something else for the umd builds
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=trough&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=FIXED&resolution=INVALID&resolution=WONTFIX&resolution=DUPLICATE&resolution=WORKSFORME&resolution=INCOMPLETE&resolution=EXPIRED&resolution=MOVED&resol
<asac> thats a search for trough with all closed bugs ;)
<asac> but i dont see it in there ;)
<micahg> asac: should I propose a merge?
<LLStarks> could someone have fixed it without even knowing it?
<micahg> LLStarks: sure
<LLStarks> btw asac, the bug i filed was previously and erroneous marked as worksforme by brosnan
<asac> micahg: is the patch done?
<asac> and working? ;)
<micahg> asac: the first part
<micahg> I fixed the gnome fix, now on to the missing dir
<LLStarks> micahg, if it was a blind, blanket fix done as part of the evolution of the gtk widget in firefox, would it even be documented in a mailing list or public sphere?
<asac> LLStarks: you know ... all is in hg
<asac> and bugzilla
<asac> thts all
<asac> check the commits to
<micahg> LLStarks: without a bug or a changeset, you have no idea if it was a side benefit of another patch or explicitely
<asac> /widget/src/gtk2/gtk2drawing.c
<micahg> fixed
<asac> /widget/src/gtk2/nsNativeThemeGTK.cpp
<asac> with some luck those files have not been touched so often ;)
<LLStarks> i know, i've been looking at changes over the past year
<LLStarks> i don't know enough c to parse the files
<micahg> asac: does mxr deal with missing files?
<asac> summary:     Bug 501104. Handle GTK2 default button borders properly. r+sr=roc
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 501104 could not be found
<asac> LLStarks: ^^
<asac> LLStarks: i dont look at code
<asac> just at the changes
<asac> mozilla bug Bug 501104
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 501104 could not be found
<asac> mozilla Bug 501104
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 501104 in Widget: Gtk "Our handling of default button borders doesn't match GTK" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=501104
<LLStarks> bingo
<LLStarks> does the canonical agreement with mozilla allow small backports?
<LLStarks> from future releases?
<asac> no
<asac> we need to get it landed upstream
<asac> if its too risky for them its too risky for us ;)
<asac> which is quite a sensible line ;)
<asac> LLStarks: but thats just button borders
<asac> i dont think thats your bug
<LLStarks> i know
<LLStarks> trough-borders
<LLStarks> scrollbars and the like
<LLStarks> brb
<micahg> asac, I think I found the bug for the other one upstream
<micahg> asac: mozilla bug 511642 is breaking 3.6
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 511642 in Build Config "use a single packaging manifest across all three platforms (with preprocessing)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=511642
<micahg> and 3.7
<asac> yeah
<asac> so they unified the list
<asac> so we need to adjust our patch to patch the new file
<asac> browser/installer/package-manifest.in
<micahg> yep
<micahg> working on it now
<asac> did you manage to get first patch done?
<asac> want to show me?
<micahg> yep
<asac> just the patch i mean ;)
<asac> and maybe an interdiff
<micahg> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head
<asac> of the previous to the new patch
<asac> micahg: please use topic names ;)
<micahg> ??
<asac> you now took the same branch name as our branch
<asac> this means you cannot keep it after we merged it
<asac> well you can keep it
<micahg> ok
<asac> but you cannot reuse the same name
<asac> use topic name
<micahg> well
<asac> topic names
<asac> like firefox-3.7.head.daily-patch-rebase-DATE
<micahg> what should I have used for this ff3.7.head.umd20090910
<asac> or something else innovative
<asac> yes for instance
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well
<micahg> I can push up a new branch
<asac> you can rename the branch even in launchpad ;)
<asac> doesnt matter. just wanted to explain the problem with not using topic branches ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> done
<asac> so launchpad code is completely broken
<asac> new url please ;)
<asac> i cannot look at the diff anymore now ;)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> found it
<asac> you used my name ;)
<micahg> hmm
<asac> ok so that patch was just rebased ... no changes needed?
<asac> update debian/patches/lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patc
<asac> forgot the "h" at the end
<asac> but no need to fix that ;)
<micahg> I only removed lines
<micahg> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> push the new one ;)
<micahg> working on it...
<asac> k
<micahg> I refreshed the first patch
<micahg> the second one is giving me issues
<micahg> let me try again
<asac> Update lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patch to remove libgnomevfs (Mozilla Bug 294375)
<asac> i usually just say:
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 294375 in File Handling "libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Deprecated function. User modifications to the MIME database are no longer supported." [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294375
<asac> * adjust patches to new upstream code base
<asac>   - update patch1
<asac>   - update patch2
<asac> and do those in one commit unless some patch needs more love
<micahg> ok
<asac> but the new patch needs more love
<micahg> I thoguht you said to do one fix per patch
<asac> because they refactored stuff
<asac> micahg: for me "* adjust/rebase patches to new upstream code base" is one fix ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well
<asac> because all together fix the build
<asac> ;)
<asac> if there is a bug or a more complicated rebase
<micahg> I can fix and then repush
<asac> no its ok
<asac> well
<asac> maybe use the adjust syntax ;)
<asac> no need to do all in one patch
<asac> but i dont mind if its not in changelog as long as its clear that this adjusts/rebases a patch
<micahg> asac: I'm still learning the lingo
<asac> sure. your comment reads too "complicated" ;)
<micahg> I thought it was removing gnomevfs from the patch, but it was really rebasing since we didn't make any changes with gnomevfs
<asac> i would think ... oh it was serious work needed ;)
<asac> even though it just shuffles bits
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what i men
<asac> mean
<asac> a comment like: "* adjust/rebase patches" ... implies: business as usual
<asac> everything else would make me wonder: what was this in a year or so ;)
<asac> its your private branch so you can just uncommit and push --overwrite
<asac> after doing it two or three times
<asac> you will know the procedure ;)
<micahg> is it not helpful to mention which upstream patches caused the rebase?
<asac> its not really rocket science. just a few "best" practices we do with our branches that make live easier to collaborate
<asac> micahg: usually not.
<asac> its at the committers discretion
<asac> for rebasing usually not
<asac> but for dropping its nice to say which bug made this obsolete
<asac> or if the patch was not a rebase, but needed to be redone differently
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I got through it
<asac> so for this "manifest unification" cause
<micahg> working on file 3 of the installer cleanup
<asac> it might be reasonable to say that
<asac> its not a plain adjust
<asac> but "rework patch after upstream landing of bug ..."
<asac> or something
<asac> maybe also give a word or two how you reworked it if its noteworthy
<asac> like "rework patches after upstream landing of bug ...; we move the bits and pieces from the platform specific installer manifest to the new common location and do this and that ..."
<asac> ;)
<asac> but dont make an art out of it ;)
<micahg> ah, I'm done :)
<micahg> ok, so now I make another commit
<asac> yeah
<micahg> or just uncommit and fix everything in the comment :)
<micahg> uncom,mit?
<asac> i would split it in two commits:
<micahg> ok
<asac> a) simple patch rebase/addjustment
<asac> b) patch changes because of manifest changes
<asac> but thats just my opinion
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will do
<asac> if you are sure that your manifest adjustment was good you can also just sell it as a "rebase"
 * micahg thinks is good, but it was 3 patches and 1 code change
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> my suggestion is
<micahg> I had to change bin to @BINPATH@
<asac> ah
<micahg> in one file
<micahg> to match the new style
<asac> ok
<asac> well. just commit as you think
<micahg> so 2 commits or one?
<asac> i will see if that makes sense to me ;)
<asac> i wouldnt commit a patch change that involved real changes in a normal "adjust all patches to new codebase" commit
<asac> but thats me ;
<asac> )
<asac> but if in doubt. splitting is always good ;)
<asac> also gives you more commits and more bzr karma in launchpad ;)
<asac> oh no ;) ... just found out that i trashed my gnome-bluetooth upload i prepared in /tmp/ with last reboot
 * asac shouldnt reboot
<micahg> ok, I just pushed it up
<micahg> I noted the mozilla bug for the manifest change
<asac> launchpad is slow in updating ... takes a minute i gues
<micahg> done
<asac> yeah. so the commit message is still not formatted like we do ;)
<micahg> brb
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> sorry
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head.daily-patch-rebase-20090910/changes
<asac> look at that
<micahg> forgot the *
<micahg> should I fix?
<asac> also you dont need the "updated patches:" line
<asac> because we say:
<asac>  - update path/to/file
<asac>  - remove path/to/file
<asac>  - add path/to/file
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll try again :)
<asac> in the meantime i look at the changes
<asac> also i usually say: "... after upstream landing of BUG or TOPIC" ;)
<asac> or TOPIC (bmo: BUG)
<asac> but if the formatting is ok i am fine ;)
<asac> +bin/chrome/awesome-branding.jar
<asac> thats wrong i think
<asac> you need to use templates everywhere in our patch
<asac> @BINPATH@
<asac> same for the browser_branding patch
<micahg> oops
<asac> you can edit the patches directly ;)
<asac> of course its safer to push and refresh
<asac> maybe do that to excersize a bit more ;)
<asac> editing patches directly can still be done later ;)
<asac> #ifdef XP_UNIX
<asac> is the #endif there somewhere?
<asac> could be that we dont see it in this patch ;)
<micahg> yes
<asac> ok
<micahg> is it ok that I put it there and not under the ifndef XP_MACOSX?
<asac> our patch is not really arch specific
<asac> i would think
<asac> so could be moved even outside that block
<asac> but doesnt relly matter much here
 * micahg will try  a test build
<asac> cool
<asac> thats important
<asac> maybe the branding is completely busted now and firefox doesnt work ;)
<asac> but i hope its ok
<asac> the changes look good to me ;)
<micahg> yay!
<asac> at least from the technical side
<micahg> BTW, 3.6 only needs the manifest changes
<asac> if it doesnt work we have to check whats going on now
<micahg> I fixed the binpath, now I have to push it up again
<asac> fix the commit syntax while you are at it ;)
<micahg> I did
<asac> good
<micahg> BTW, the main problem I had was I didn't know where to fix the .rej file :)
<asac> did you figure that out?
<micahg> yep, with some help from hyperair
<asac> the quiltrc fta gave you had some "use unified rejects" option
<asac> you might want to try that at some point
<asac> the normal .rej format is odd
<asac> but i got used to it
<asac> great
<asac> that you dound your way ;)
<asac> micahg: you forgot a whitespace ;)
<asac> indentation
<asac> of comment :)
<micahg> yeah, I had to fix it in the file and then use your funny diffstat ccommand
<asac> you should really look at bzr log | less
<micahg> where?
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe its the firefox font ;)
<asac> its ok ;)
<micahg> that's the browser
<asac> yeah
<asac> so please test a build
<asac> and let me know if it works
<asac> is xulrunner also coming?
<asac> didnt even know it failed ;)
<asac> no xul is fine as it seems
<asac> ok
<micahg> I made an alias for quilt refresh --diffstat
<asac> yes. you can also use quiltrc for that ;)
<asac> i think everything is ok but the QUILT_PATCHES thing
<asac> thats bogus as it seems for the embedded tarball thing here
<asac> fta: so firefox-3.7 is still in dep wait state. probably got the 1.9.3~umd as the lower bound today ;)?
<micahg> asac: well, it wouldn't bui,ld anywyas
<asac> sure
<asac> thats for sure i mean ;)
<asac> i386 has 14k jobs on 15 ppa builders
<asac> ouch
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<micahg> asac: builds started right away for me
<micahg> asac: it built fine :)
<micahg> asac: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20090910 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Minefield/3.7a1pre
<asac> does it work?
<micahg> yep
<asac> try to install abrowser stuff please
<asac> micahg: did you install all packages? e.g. also the -branding etc.?
<micahg> yeah, I had the ff3.7 branding
<micahg> it showed minefield
<micahg> now trying abrowser branding
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> xml error on abrowser
<jcastro> asac: yikes, it's like 5 days of back ups for PPAs
<asac> micahg: check if downgrading to latest fixes it at all
<asac> otherwise its not a bug in your change ;)
<micahg> still a problem
<micahg> but someone else opened a bug for that issue
<micahg> in 3.5
<micahg> maybe it's only abrowser related?
<asac> could be. there is a problem in 3.5?
<micahg> do you have the menu whited out in 3.7?
<asac> hmm so abrowser command starts firefox 3.0 with official branding ;)
<micahg> on jaunty
<micahg> or karmic?
<asac> xml error in about help?
<asac> err help -> about
<asac> thats what i see
<asac> seems we miss a logoCopyright entity in our branding pieces
<asac> hmm
<micahg> well, if you don't have the abrowser-branding installed
<asac> those branding pieces get lumped together during tarball creation iirc
<asac> micahg: what do you mean?
<asac> i installed abrowser-3.5-branding
<asac> thats how i installed abrowser ;)
<micahg> on jaunyt or karmic?
<asac> karmic
<asac> and abrowser-3.5 depends on abrowser-3.5-branding
<micahg> yeha, that shouldn't show 3.0 anything
<asac> thats just the abrowser command
<asac> the abrowser-3.5 command works
<asac> only thing broken is about help
<asac> which afaik is what the 3.5 bug is about
<micahg> asac: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=karmic&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=abrowser
<micahg> that's why
<asac> sure
<micahg> should I open a bug?
<asac> thats not a big problem ... we just need a bug for that ;)
<asac> yes.
<asac> "ship unversioned abrowser commandin firefox-3.5 ... or something alike
<micahg> and we already have one for the other
<micahg> bug 396156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396156 in firefox-3.5 "Help→About does not function (abrowser-3.5, jaunty-proposed)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396156
<asac> yes
<asac> i have to investigate that
<micahg> asac: -beta?
<micahg> bug 427674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427674 in firefox-3.5 "ship unversioned abrowser command in firefox-3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427674
<asac> thx
 * micahg could probably fix, but I'm already working on 3 different bugs
<asac> so have you tried the versioned abrowser command?
<micahg> where?
<micahg> I tried abrowser-3.7
<asac> k
<asac> micahg: 3.7 works here
<asac> same help -> about issue
<asac> but i can useit otherwise
<asac> ii  firefox-3.7            3.7~a1~hg20090907r3228 safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<asac> what type of xml error are you seeing?
<micahg> logoCopyright
<asac> ok thats the help -> about
<asac> so not a regression
<asac> everyting else works?
<asac> good
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> asac: you need anything else tonight?
<asac> ok merged your branch
<asac> firefox-3.6 ;)
<micahg> right :)
<micahg> I have to get some stuff done at work before I go home
<asac> ok. i have to sleep anyway
<asac> good night
<micahg> night
<micahg> if I can't sleep later, I'll work on 3.6 and propose a merge
<micahg> was the whitespace ok?
<micahg> asac: fta: I'm testing 3.6 daily now
<torrancew> hi all, i had a question/potential bug report or two
<torrancew> can anyone here help with that?
<micahg> sure
<torrancew> i'm pushing jaunty, 64 bit, with shiretoko straight out of the default repository
<micahg> ok
<torrancew> i'm pretty extension-happy, when it comes to ff, and in the past few months, i've finally discovered a few wonderful ones in the way of ubiquity, jetpack, weave
 * micahg is glad it's a firefox question :)
 * micahg forgot this was the mozilla channel :)
<torrancew> all of which work flawlessly on my work machine (macbook pushing os x)
<torrancew> on my jaunty box, my biggest problem is weave
<torrancew> i am not automatically signed in, and even after signing in, it fails at "Starting Sync Server"
<micahg> have you tried with a clean profile and just weave?
<torrancew> no i have not
<torrancew> good point
<torrancew> this other one is almost certainly a bug, however
<micahg> you know how to make a clean profile?
<torrancew> sure do
<micahg> great
<torrancew> ubiquity crashes my entire system if i run it while compiz is enabled
<torrancew> mouse moves, but absolutely nothing responds
<torrancew> Ctrl-Alt-<insert keystroke of your choice here>, mouse clicks, nothing.
<micahg> can you enable apport
<micahg> it totally freezes?
<torrancew> totally
<torrancew> nothign short of a reboot will save it
<torrancew> and it happens as soon as i open ubiquity
<micahg> do you have apport enabled?
<torrancew> but if i disable compiz, everything is happy
<torrancew> i don't believe i do
<torrancew> don't remember, honestly
<torrancew> command for apport = ?
<micahg> sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart
<micahg> this'll enable it once
<micahg> then just make the crash happen
<micahg> if that doesn't work, we can try an strace
<torrancew> kk
<torrancew> it'll be a few
<torrancew> to be clear, i dont' even have tty access once this has happened....
<torrancew> but i may be able to ssh...
<torrancew> never tried
<micahg> 'k I'll be here for a while
<micahg> do you have don't zap enabled?
<torrancew> i'm not familiar with it
<micahg> jaunty disabled the x reset
<micahg> and tty access
<micahg> there's a package called dontzap that restores it for jaunty
<torrancew> i certainly don't have it
<torrancew> but i detest that decision
<micahg>  !info dontzap jaunty
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<torrancew> they're not features i use every day, so this may explain why they've been failing when i need them
<torrancew> awesome
<torrancew> i just ran into my other complaint (non-mozilla related)
<torrancew> my mouse randomly ceases to work
<micahg> weird
<micahg> are you sure the mouse is good?
<torrancew> yeah, 64 bit has been a pain, been trying it since january
<torrancew> jaunty made some improvements, but not all of them
 * micahg is running 64 bit and has been for 1.5 years
<torrancew> yep, been using it with ubuntu for 3ish years now
<torrancew> changed batteries
<torrancew> tried it in windows partition, mac machine, it's fine
<torrancew> certain things make it angry
<micahg> ok
<torrancew> playing half-life in wine, sometimes package management borks it
<torrancew> i've heard loads of 64 bit success stories, and i know one day i'll have mine, but it is not this day
<torrancew> what's the arg for profile management in ff?
<torrancew> --profilemanager?
<micahg> firefox-3.5 -ProfileManager
<micahg> try #ubuntu-x for help with your mouse
<torrancew> kthnx
<torrancew> leaving for a bit - been using chatzilla for irc
<torrancew> restarting ff
<torrancew> micahg: you still around?
<micahg> yep
<torrancew> cool
<torrancew> well a fresh profile fixed weave
<micahg> great
<torrancew> Somethign i should have tried already, obviously
<torrancew> btw, i know there's a way to run multiple ff instances with different profiles, but don't remember how
<torrancew> any tips?
<micahg> i don't know if that's supported at this time
<torrancew> kk
<micahg> with prism you can turn a web app into a desktop app
<torrancew> well, i'm about to test (recreate) the ubiquity issue
<torrancew> assuming that i lose all functionality, as per usual, what should i do to collect the necessary data, and where should i send it?
<torrancew> heh
<torrancew> prism has been another problem child of mine
<torrancew> actually, i'll fire up my dreaded macbook
<torrancew> and irc from it
<torrancew> let the record state that though i have all 3 flavors of os's, os x is for work only (i'm a mac consultant), and windows is to scratch the occasional brand-new video game itch
<torrancew> :-P
<torrancew> brb
<torrancew> kk
<torrancew> shall the games begin?
<micahg> sure
<torrancew> also, it saddens me that a single keystroke can cripple my system with compiz enabled
<torrancew> alright, it's hosed
<torrancew> not even any mouse response
<torrancew> how can i leverage this situation into some useful info?
<micahg> can you get to a tty?
<torrancew> nope
<torrancew> trying ssh
<micahg> reboot and see if apport shows up?
<torrancew> i am ssh'd in
<torrancew> if that's any help
<micahg> did you enable apport?
<torrancew> sure did
<torrancew> according to top, X is eating all of my cpu
<micahg> find the process id of firefox and kill -11 it
<torrancew> which is unlikely, given it's quad core 2.6
<micahg> not if there's a memory leak
<torrancew> kk
<torrancew> killed
<micahg> is X back?
<torrancew> nope
<torrancew> still no physical direct access to machine
<torrancew> should i try restarting gdm?
<micahg> you can try
<torrancew> fail
<torrancew> thinks it worked, but no change on screen
<micahg> ok
<micahg> you can try to stop gdm
<torrancew> init doesn't successfully do so
<torrancew> again, it think it does
<torrancew> kill won't term it either
<micahg> kill -9 the X process
<torrancew> success at last
<torrancew> mouse is gone again, but i've got gui and keyboard back
<torrancew> upon login, will apport alert me, assuming all went according to plan?
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> if not, we can try an stace
<micahg> strace
<torrancew> no apport alert
<micahg> ok
<torrancew> times like these, i thank gnome-do for enhancing my keyboard-usability
<micahg> try launching firefox with:
<micahg> firefox-3.5 -f -eopen 2>&1 | tee ~/strace_ff.log
<micahg> that'll record a log in your home directory
<torrancew> once more with the error inducing?
<micahg> yep
<torrancew> done
<torrancew> kill -11 ff_pid, right?
<micahg> it's frozen?
<torrancew> oh yeah
<micahg> ok, just go straight for x then
<torrancew> again, instantly on Meta-Space
<torrancew> strace_ff.log contains 2 lines
<torrancew> 1 is a ptr to my foxyproxy settings dir
<torrancew> the other is ubiquity related
<micahg> just 2 lineS?
<torrancew> database table: ubiquity_suggestion_memory already exists
<torrancew> yep
<micahg> weird
<torrancew> story of my life my friend.
<torrancew> any good advice before i succumb to the sleep gods?
<micahg> you can file a bug in firefox-3.5
<torrancew> i've been having the issue, even on 3.0
<micahg> well
<micahg> not quite sure where the bug is
<torrancew> i'm thinking compiz
<torrancew> it breaks vnc, as well
<micahg> ok
<micahg> maybe file a bug with compiz
<torrancew> alright
<torrancew> thanks for the help man
<micahg> np
<torrancew> to be clear, kill -9 and kill -11
<torrancew> what are the flags doing there?
<micahg> -9 is a force quite
<micahg> quit
<torrancew> right
<torrancew> and 11?
<micahg> -11 is a SIGSEGV
<torrancew> gotcha
<torrancew> thanks man
<torrancew> later
<micahg> asac:  lp:~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.6.head.daily-patch-rebase-20090910
<micahg> build is here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<bdrung> hi
<andv> eagles0513875, there?
<eagles0513875> morning andv and bdrung
<andv> eagles0513875, are you under kde?
<eagles0513875> ya i am
<andv> karmic?
<eagles0513875> i can never seem to get used to gnome
<eagles0513875> ya in a vm
<andv> please
<andv> open the terminal
<eagles0513875> hold on let me start my vm
<andv> and give a sudo apt-get install nicotine
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> im no drug user :P
<andv> lol
<andv> it's a package
<andv> don't worry
<eagles0513875> i know just as the brits say taking the piss
<andv> eagles0513875, then launch the application in a console
<eagles0513875> k
<andv> for doing that just open up the console
<andv> and write
<andv> nicotine
<andv> that's the binary name
<eagles0513875> k
<eagles0513875> andv: didnt know there was a dependency called python-mutagen lol
<eagles0513875> andv: its up
<eagles0513875> and running from commandline
<andv> does it work?
<eagles0513875> what is it anyway a torrent app
<andv> yeah, a p2p application
<andv> eagles0513875, do you have the package python-glade2 installed?
<andv> eagles0513875, if yes, apt-get remove it
<eagles0513875> i have gnome desktop installed
<eagles0513875> if i remove that package the desktop goes with it it seems
<andv> damn, I need to test it without that package
<eagles0513875> if you want ill purge ubuntu desktop
<eagles0513875> its not a problem
<eagles0513875> let me purge it
<andv> yeah, then re-install it
<andv> when the test is done
<andv> you're on a vm so np
<eagles0513875> exactly
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> and im not on gnome much anyway
<eagles0513875> i get an error
<andv> paste it
<andv> on pastebin
<eagles0513875> www.pastebin.com/m6d51ba61
<andv> Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<andv> repaste it
<eagles0513875> get rid of the www
<andv> paste.debian.net
<eagles0513875> pastebin.com/m6d51ba61
<eagles0513875> http://
<andv> k
<andv> works
<andv> so the python-glade2 dep is needed
<eagles0513875> seems so
<eagles0513875> let me install the python-glade2 again and see if it runs
<andv> ok
<eagles0513875> it works with it
<andv> mmm...
<andv> eagles0513875, open a bug against nicotine
<eagles0513875> what would i say in the bug?
<andv> nvm, another guy gonna do it
<eagles0513875> andv: willing to test other things if need be
<andv> ok for now :)
<eagles0513875> :)
 * gnomefreak already confused. been here for about a 1minute :(
<andv> lol
<andv> gnomefreak, I've cleaned up the wiki page
<gnomefreak> bdrung: im assuming whom ever built our adblock-plus didnt start with Debians version but made it new and it was never pushed to Debian before synced
<asac> how are things going?
<andv> gnomefreak, firebug is unable to use mozilla-devscripts 0.15
<asac> extensionreview doing progressing?
<andv> gnomefreak, so leave it
<asac> or came to an end ;)?
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks sorry for taking mozgest but i didnt find out you wanted it until i got done with it
<bdrung> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> andv: works for me.
 * gnomefreak not sure why it wouldnt be able to. do we know "why"?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think we are caught up on them
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
 * gnomefreak chekcing email so maybe ill know
<asac> there are 7 extensions
<asac> i think we have about 50 ;)
<asac> in the archive
<asac> maybe nopt that many, but definitly far more
<asac> thatn 7 ;)
<andv> gnomefreak, it cleans the .xpi file
<andv> gnomefreak, before starting the build
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure but we can always add them. not a problem. i wont have time to do much of anything today
<asac> ok
<asac> eagles0513875: how about reviewing a few more of those today? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<andv> gnomefreak, np for mozgest, I was trying to find a debdiff / branch to review
<andv> gnomefreak, but wasnt able to find one
<gnomefreak> andv: maybe a slight rules adjustment?
<andv> brb
<asac> maybe fast path greasemonkey
<asac> 12:27 < seb128> asac, bug #427789
<asac> 12:27 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after  installing greasemonkey from firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427789
<eagles0513875> asac: have my lpi 101 exam soon to og for
<gnomefreak> as for chatzilla it can be bmodified when we update to 1.1.18/19 depending on if someone wants to update it. i will be gone for at least 1 week when i leave here.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after installing greasemonkey from firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427789
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after installing greasemonkey from firefox" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after installing greasemonkey from firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427789
<eagles0513875> FLOOD
<asac> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> hehe will do some more this afternoon when i get back
<gnomefreak> greasemonkey works fine on 3.5.3 as well as 3.5.4~hg20090907r26344+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2
<asac> eagles0513875: thx. every extension reviewed like this is a huge win
<asac> ;)
<asac> we need a complete list in a week or something
<eagles0513875> :) i know asac
<gnomefreak> unless i modified mine
<asac> otherwise time left in this cycle gets low
<eagles0513875> damn i will finish today :) hopefully
<asac> to do much
<asac> thanks a bunch
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> im running low on time 2 weeks till i start lectures
<gnomefreak> asac: just bump install.rdf i would have to look at mine to tell you but it works on 3.5* and 3.6*
<asac> andv: gnomefreak: one of you could fix greasemonkey -> update to latest upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: it just broke for seb
<asac> he had it bumped
<gnomefreak> Installed: 0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu3~jjv as <<< works for both
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok i havent triedd it this mornoing yet
<gnomefreak> morning
<asac> anyway. we have to update the package in the archive
<asac> no questions asked ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: the 3.5.3 update killed seb
<gnomefreak> oh it didnt kill it was working after restart. thinking browser but doesnt say
<gnomefreak> sounds more like ubfox than greasemonnkey if browser restart fixed it
<gnomefreak> well i will do updates and let you know if mine broke too
<gnomefreak> hes using upstreams by the sound of it
<gnomefreak> * search for greasemonkey
<gnomefreak> * install the xpi
<gnomefreak> we use deb
<gnomefreak> ask him to see if ours works. mine i know is bumped not sure if official has
<asac> gnomefreak: he is now using upstrema
<asac> beause the package one broken
<asac> gnomefreak: no need to ask him
<asac> he is coming from our package
<asac> and now is urnning upstream
<asac> as that works ;)
<eagles0513875> asac:  have you see bug 425695 and the comment gnomefreak made on it
<eagles0513875> bug 425695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425695 in adblock-plus "adblock-plus needs xpi:depends changed to recommends" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425695
<gnomefreak> asac: ah from what i read it sounded like he was using thiers. he didnt mention ours at all. when updates are done ill let you know if it works here. if not i will assume my changes fixed it but never pushed to archive, i dont remember who changed it last. i had worked on it for one of the mass ext. bugs but noone cared about my changes and did it themselves
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: we were just talking about that.'
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> my bad
<eagles0513875> i was just doing what asac had told me to do
<gnomefreak> bdrung: push ours and wait for karmic+1 sync (adblock-plus since we can not sync (manully) or automaticly from sid until next cycle
<gnomefreak> there should be atleast one ? in there
<bdrung> gnomefreak: if the debian package switch to mozilla-devscripts, we could sync
<gnomefreak> bdrung: asac might know better but i think they packaged it on thier own. i don thave a sid chroot nor have time to make one. im only here for a couple of hours today
<bdrung> gnomefreak: i know better. :p
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> bdrung is the man ;)
<gnomefreak> bdrung: congrats on MOTU
<bdrung> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> oh no damn next bugday is firefox-3.5 just thinking the amount of email ill get :(
<andv> asac, gnomefreak: was on phone sorry
<gnomefreak> andv: np
<andv> asac, gnomefreak: did you tell me something to check / do?
<gnomefreak> andv: i was thinking just a little adjustment in rules but im not sure why it doesnt work with m-d 15
<gnomefreak> 0.15 sorry
<gnomefreak> what is latest it works with?
<andv> it did not have any m-d B-D
<andv> that's why it worked
<andv> :)
<andv> when I've added it it stopped working
<asac> andv: yes. more extension reviews ;) ... in particular updating our greasemonkey to latest upstream
<gnomefreak> ah that is a fairly good reason :)
<asac> bug 427790
<andv> asac, greasemonkey? any problem with it?
<asac> see the bug
<andv> asac, ubottu is not here
<andv> ;)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/427790
<gnomefreak> IIRC greasemonkey was a bit of a mess but i havent touched it in a while
<asac> while doing that greasmonkey should be properly moved to new mozilla-devscript packaging imo
<asac> e.g. just processed as normal
<gnomefreak> it may be down a while seems to be having problems
<andv> asac, one question, I have a package which doesnt run on kde cause a missing dep
<andv> asac, but it is a GTK2 app
<andv> asac, so not really designed for kde
<andv> asac, should I add it anyway?
<andv> asac, e.g for ppl who wanna have both kde and gnome-desktop installed?
<asac> packages always need all the required depends
<gnomefreak> +1
<andv> k
<andv> gonna fix it
<andv> eagles0513875, please report the bug
<asac> ${shlibs:Depends} should usually do that for you
<asac> if its a binary dependency
<asac> if there are packages on top for a valid reason they must be added too
<asac> especially if the program doesnt work at all without it
<andv> asac, yeah, it fails to startup with a python-glade2 missing dep error
<asac> whats the error you see?
<andv> asac, http://pastebin.com/m6d51ba61
<asac> oh its python
<asac> yeah
<asac> needs to be added to depends
<andv> yep, python
<andv> ok
<asac> if its a package from debian also send the debdiff to them
<andv> ok
<andv> yeah, it's synced from debian
<andv> asac, let me open the bugs
<andv> asac, does greasemonkey have some problems?
<asac> the package is currently not working at all because of that bug
<asac> in ffox 3.5
<asac> its "disabled as being incompatible"
<asac> just update to latest upstream
<asac> that should work
<andv> ok
<andv> added on todos
<asac> thx
<andv> fixing this nicotine bug
<andv> asac, added: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nicotine/+bug/427796
<andv> asac, I found this out while testing a backport to approve
<andv> ^^
<gnomefreak> asac: seems suse fixed the KDE support. for firefox
<andv> gnomefreak, is possible to link a bug to each other
<andv> if both of them are into LP?
<gnomefreak> andv: what do you mean?
<andv> gnomefreak, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/jaunty-backports/+bug/409979/+distrotask
<andv> gnomefreak, I wanted to link it to a bug which is hosted on LP
<gnomefreak> andv: not sure.
<andv> looks like I can't
<gnomefreak> asac: few things. this is OpenSuse KDE intergrations stuff: http://en.opensuse.org/KDE/FirefoxIntegration
<gnomefreak> andv: try in #launchpad
<asac> i know about that one
<asac> i havent seen the patches
<andv> asac, gonna fix greasemonkey this evening / night
<gnomefreak> asac: the other thing is please look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/422745  last i heard there was no separate alterntives for flash
<asac> hopefully they upstream them or mconnor takes care that they don't ship that .... otherwise we will get complains for ages ;)
<andv> asac, gonna provide you the package when done, for a review
<asac> "opensuse ships kde integration .. why no ubuntu"
<gnomefreak> asac: IMHO we should wait for a non hacked version anyway
<asac> agreed
<gnomefreak> the only thing is last i heard they stopped working on it (or alteast came to an impass)
<asac> i think the gnash bug is something we should fix
<asac> let me see if i didnt do that yet
<gnomefreak> wouldnt it be under the xul* alternatives?
<asac> iceape is old style mozilla
<asac> they dont look there
<asac> but its not really the problem here
<asac> the problem is something different
<gnomefreak> asac: ok, i was going on the way he put it.   WTF is RTE Player 0.2.354.390 and do we support it?
<asac> gnomefreak: fixing it now
<gnomefreak> gnash?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<eagles0513875> andv: ? what bug
<asac> fixed
<asac> uploading
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: uplaoded. in case the guy still has the same bug let me know (or other upgrade errors there)
<asac> gnash_0.8.5-0ubuntu3_source.changes:
<gnomefreak> asac: i saw a few IIRC. i will not be here for at least until the 21st of this month
<asac> leaving today?
<gnomefreak> oh well time for smoke email locked up
<gnomefreak> asac: yes this moring
<gnomefreak> morning even
<asac> gnomefreak: enjoy your honeymoon!!!
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks i hope to :)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/427280
<gnomefreak> ok smoke for real this time
<asac> jdstrand: pitti needs your input on how to copy stuff from ppa to proposed
<gnomefreak> didnt think you could
<gnomefreak> ok who is Robert Ancell?
<gnomefreak> asac: seems ^^ assigned yelp FTBFS to you. im expected because its XUL related
<andv> eagles0513875, I did it np
<andv> gnomefreak, have fun during your honeymoon!!!
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks :) its going to be a while until that happens first fly to NJ than drive into NYC than sunday fly out to Sicily
<andv> gnomefreak, aww, I live in udine (italy)
<andv> which is quite a bit far away from sicily
<gnomefreak> yep it is i wanted venice but she didnt like that idea but she has family in Sicily to i agreed.
<andv> I'm 100 kms from venice
<andv> so pretty near
<andv> from sicily is around 1200
<andv> or more
<gnomefreak> that is far
<andv> yep
<andv> ^^
<gnomefreak> bdrung: i just sent email to bug report on adblock i know i should have asked it in here but email is what i am most concerned about atm
<gnomefreak> im thinking let wait for new upstream version until we push to Sid the more i think of it
<bdrung> earlier it is not possible
<gnomefreak> bdrung: for Sid?
 * gnomefreak not sure what upstream version is atm
<bdrung> its current
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok thanks
 * gnomefreak coffee smoke than found out whats wrong with apt'dpkg
<gnomefreak> asac: with the umd 3.5 greasemonkey works fine (my modified version)
<gnomefreak> this is after todays updates
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the problem with just updating to whatever is shipped by addons.mozilla.org?
<gnomefreak> asac: i can but IIRC it was a mess but i have enough time to look at it
<asac> its ok
<asac> someone else can do that
<asac> enjoy your honeymoon
<asac> send us a pic ;)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: i have nothing prepared for debian. first step will be to contact the debian maintainer
<asac> sitting below the palm trees ;)
<asac> not sure where yo going though
 * gnomefreak going to Sicily
<gnomefreak> karmic repos are screwedc up. its tell me gnome-games-common and others WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! i dont have an ppa for them and Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main libempathy-gtk-common 2.27.92-0ubuntu2 [444kB] is where its getting them from
<asac> thats not nice
<asac> i dont know what the reason could be
<asac> at best dont upgrade it
<asac> try a different mirror
<asac> maybe your mirror has bad bits/bytes
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269115/
 * asac listens to "Aces High" ... hasnt heard that for 10 years or so ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: dont install
<asac> use different mirror
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> trying it.*
<gnomefreak> aces high by Iorn Maiden?
<asac> yeah!!
<gnomefreak> Iron even
 * gnomefreak loves them been listening for many years :)
<gnomefreak> 2nd metal band i got into (after Metallica)
<gnomefreak> andv: are your mirros *it.*?
<gnomefreak> mirror even
<andv> yes
<gnomefreak> im getting a 404 on all of them
<gnomefreak> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main gstreamer0.10-alsa 0.10.24-2       404 Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<gnomefreak> update works fine but downloading packages i get the 404
<asac> gnomefreak: use archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> no language variant
<gnomefreak> k that will give me us archive though at least as i understand it it will automaticly get from closest lang.
<gnomefreak> us seems to work for once
<asac> i dont think so
<gnomefreak> ubottu: hi
<asac> otherwise just run apt-get update in 1hour on your gb mirror and hope that its fixed
<gnomefreak> us is working atm i will cange toi nothing when its done
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-mozillateam!
<asac> hehe
<asac> ubottu: any new features?
<asac> or were you just sick?`
<asac> !now
<asac> @now
<asac> !time
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> he crashed and came back crashes again
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<asac> i want time back
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<gnomefreak> now back to mormal i hope
<gnomefreak> em:maxVersion>3.1b2</em:maxVersion>   needs to be fixed :) that is upstream version. if seb is using upstream and it works im suprized
<gnomefreak> version 0.8.20090123.1-fx
<gnomefreak> that is latest upstream version as i have in PPA
<gnomefreak> no newer version on addons.firefox
<gnomefreak> ah forgot (greasemonkey
<gnomefreak> 0
<andv> asac, are you sure greasemonkey requires a new upstream release?
<andv> asac, is greasemonkey-0.8.20090123.1-fx latest?
<andv> asac, in archives we have greasemonkey-0.8.20090123.1
<asac> andv: i am sure that the upstream .xpi is different from our .upstream
<asac> at least the install.rdf is different
 * gnomefreak wonders why no newer version. asac tell him to try the version in my PPA sinces it is working here
<gnomefreak> andv: it cant
<gnomefreak> newest version is in my PPA with fixed install.rdf
<gnomefreak> asac: nope
<andv> gnomefreak, there is no new upstream release
<gnomefreak> i was just looking at it. see pasted lines from install.rdf
<andv> Version  	0.8.20090123.1
<andv> is the same we have in archive
<gnomefreak> .:08:24:38:. <      gnomefreak > em:maxVersion>3.1b2</em:maxVersion>   needs to  be fixed :) that is upstream version. if seb  is using upstream and it works im suprized
<andv> from what https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748 says
<asac> folkd
<asac> folks
<asac> just take the upstream .xpi
<asac> diff it with our .upstream branch
<asac> if its just the install.rdf then we want to just take that change "as new upstream" ;)
<asac> no rocket science
<asac> but you never know what greasemonkey folks are doing
<asac> at least they bumped the maxVersion there
<andv> asac, found out
<asac> good ;)
<andv> asac, why it does not work on ffox3.5
<andv> asac, the max version is set to: <em:maxVersion>3.1b2</em:maxVersion>
<andv> asac, that should be fixed
<gnomefreak> andv: its 3.1pre in upstream not sure what ours has. im looking in my PPA for it but i think i lost it
<gnomefreak> that will work using 3.6* IIRC
<andv> gnomefreak, where that branch is hosted?
<gnomefreak> easy enough to fix. andv it was removed from my PPA or atleast gone atm let me see if i still have branch
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey.ubuntu andv
<gnomefreak> and mine works great :)
<andv> gnomefreak, the fix is just to adjust maxversion
<gnomefreak> if someone feels like pushing feel free :) testing for a long time now :)
<gnomefreak> andv: yes
<gnomefreak> and deps (new changes we need to make
<gnomefreak> )*
<andv> gnomefreak, if asac is ok with it, I will review / push it
<andv> gnomefreak, do it have new m-d stuff?
<gnomefreak> andv: let me make the xpi changes first
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> andv: nope this was before that
<andv> gnomefreak, update m-d stuff too
 * gnomefreak working on it should be done soon. is ther ea xpi bug on it?
<andv> gnomefreak, Depends: firefox | abrowser | firefox-3.5 is wrong, that's why I said that to you
<andv> gnomefreak, yes
<andv> gnomefreak, there is a bug
<andv> wait
<andv> gnomefreak, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/greasemonkey/+bug/427790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427790 in greasemonkey "should be updated to a version compatible with firefox 3.5" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> sebs bug should be a dupe of that. eagles0513875 you never set up an xpi bug for greasemonkey but doesnt matter too much
<andv> gnomefreak, when done, update the wiki page as well
<andv> gnomefreak, I've added some new fields as well
<gnomefreak> andv: ok thanks. please add this one if not already
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have sebs bug handy?
<asac> what do you want?
<gnomefreak> i have it
<andv> gnomefreak, bug assigned to you
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> np
<asac> please dont ask him questions ;)
<asac> he is already busy enough
<asac> the bug is as it is
<asac> just update to latest xpi from upstream
<asac> if thats just install.rdf then thats how it is
<asac> ah ok duped
<asac> good
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> thats a different bug
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt plan on it
<asac> thats not fun
<asac> i told seb to file those two separately
<asac> dont dupe
<gnomefreak> it is same bug
<asac> it is not
<asac> only do bug 427790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427790 in greasemonkey "should be updated to a version compatible with firefox 3.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427790
<asac> the other bug is something else
<gnomefreak> asac: and his fails to work on it due to compat.
<gnomefreak> how is that different (same install.rdf changes
<asac> gnomefreak: dont bother with that. if you read the bug carefully you will see that its different
<asac> bug 427789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427789 in firefox-3.5 ""Not compatible with Firefox 3.5.3" displayed after installing greasemonkey from firefox" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427789
<asac> thats != 427790
<gnomefreak> i just did
<asac> yes. then you didnt see the difference
<gnomefreak> i didint at first
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> !info greasemonkey
<ubottu> greasemonkey (source: greasemonkey): firefox extension that enables customization of webpages with user scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 89 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<gnomefreak> just making sure
 * asac lunch
<gnomefreak> andv: pushing to m-e-d branches
<gnomefreak> andv: waiting for it to populate on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey.ubuntu fixed 2 bugs
<andv> gnomefreak, did you fix m-d stuff too?
<gnomefreak> andv: yes
<gnomefreak> andv: right now adding to the wiki
<andv> gnomefreak, did you add reference to the wiki into the changelog?
<andv> like I did with ubuntu-it-menu
<andv> gnomefreak, check ubuntu-it-menu changelog for an example
<gnomefreak> andv: no but i will thats easy enough
<andv> yep
<andv> if not i gonna do it np
<gnomefreak> andv: ok please do. im trying to catch up on everything. we need the wiki updated later for other extensions but maybe eagles0513875 was going to do that?
<andv> gnomefreak, would be really great to have the wiki page updated with some other extensions
<andv> we have 8 now
<andv> and as asac said we have more than 40
<gnomefreak> andv: yep. but right now im trying to figure this out :)
<andv> so please eagles0513875 please add them
<andv> add them properly
<andv> with right links et on
<gnomefreak> shit dont touch it now
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
<andv> please don't tell it's fucke** now
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to get the table to line up for some reason. w
<gnomefreak> -w
<gnomefreak> andv: why! can you look at it while i go smoke please?
<andv> gnomefreak, fixed
<andv> gnomefreak, look now
<gnomefreak> andv: looking what did you do to fix it?
<andv> some white spaces randomly added
<gnomefreak> well little off i can fix this part
<andv> gnomefreak, fix the bug
<andv> gnomefreak, and move it to the right column
<gnomefreak> i am
<andv> grat
<andv> great
<gnomefreak> cant im missing something but one minute
<andv> just remove the (./) placed in wrong column and replace with the bug url
<gnomefreak> nope i end up with it like the table was last time
<andv> check for free spaces then
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> nope that didnt work either
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok wtf if i remove the extra (./) and fix spaces it still ends up on another line
<andv> a | should be removed somewhere
<gnomefreak> fixed
<andv> great
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> np
<gnomefreak> wikis are still a pain in the ass
<andv> gnomefreak, is the branch ready?
<gnomefreak> oh crap i think so but one sec
<andv> did you update what asac said us?
<gnomefreak> ok let me find out what you wanted me to do unless you already did it?
<andv> gnomefreak, nope, im leaving
<andv> check ubuntu-it-menu changelog for an example
<gnomefreak> andv: ok ill look
<andv> gnomefreak, then drop me an email with mozgest branch to review / push
<gnomefreak> andv: ok
<andv> and greasemonkey branch to review / push
<gnomefreak> andv: where did you push ubuntu-it-menu to? i thought it was this but i dont see it
<gnomefreak> its not https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<andv> gnomefreak, ~ubuntu-dev
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ok updating the branch. pushed waiting for LP to update
<gnomefreak> we should add a few things to the bug reports. i will add to wiki i think
<andv> ok
<andv> as I said drop me an email
<andv> I'll catch it
<andv> later
 * andv off
<gnomefreak> asac: please see wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview i added a few things to the Checklist section. maybe add an example or a link to example. but i have a few things to do and im gone :)
<gnomefreak> example https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey.ubuntu but it will be merged so we need a stable place as example
<eagles0513875> WOOOOHOOO PASSED MY linux exam part one
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: congrats. you should have email about the extension wiki. we need to add more extensions to the list ( alot more)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> im under pressure on 2 fronts
<gnomefreak> chatzilla cant be done until someone packages seamonkey-1.1.18. i wont be able to upgrade it this month and it needs to be done soonish. some patches issues on nss nspr
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i could probably package if need be but knowing my luck i would have to try it a few times before its right
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: the nss/nspr is not that of an easy fix. and mips patches need to be dropped as well.
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok not a good place for me to start then
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no not on that. tbird-3 lost tool bar buttons :(
<eagles0513875> :(
<gnomefreak> i would say best to start with small fixes ojn a package and build it than (just a command unless something major changed
<eagles0513875> i need to get karmic up and running on my laptop after i upgrade to 64bit snow leopard cuz right now i cannot install it what so ever
<eagles0513875> i woudl upgrade but was told for testing purposes its best to do a clean install
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 887 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 867 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<jdstrand> asac: not sure what the problem is, but if I use ubuntu-bug I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269195/
<gnomefreak> isnt there an open bug on the Xwindow crashes?
<gnomefreak> although i dont remember the 607
<eagles0513875> btw asac and gnomefreak will work on the extensions this weekend after the funeral tomorrow
<asac> jdstrand: yes. thats a known issue i have a bandaid fix for
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: thats fine i will be gone for a week or more
<asac> and there is a fix landed on trunk ... it seems to be a race
<asac> jdstrand: bug 401055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<eagles0513875> asac:  bandaid is good but question is how long will it be before it falls off
<gnomefreak> when truck gets fix we will remove bandaid
<asac> i would think you have no real qualified opinion on that one :)
<asac> gnomefreak is right ;)
<jdstrand> asac: thanks
<asac> we havent even added a bandaid to ffox 3.5 ... just for that reason: dont hide
<gnomefreak> ok guys thats it for me. we are bringing her laptop so i will have some access to email. asac feel free to update SM-1.1.18 with the nss/nspr. iceape from Mike should have the fixes already im guessing just grab patches but i havent had time to look at it or work on it since mike fixed it in Debian
<asac> gnomefreak: great. enjoy your holiday. see you back in best shape and fully recharged
<asac> 2 weeks you are back?
<asac> cu then!
<asac> ok folks i was told by boss to take off the rest of the day
<asac> so before i get fired i am sliding to weekend mode ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: give or take 1 week-whenever we decide to come back. she has off til oct 4th
<gnomefreak> asac: have a great weekend.
<asac> gnomefreak: where are you going?
<gnomefreak> asac: NJ>NYC>NJ>Sicily all this weekend :)
<asac> Sicily?
<asac> isnt that in italy ;)
<asac> wherever. if you are going to a beach or something send a pic ;)
<asac> ;)
<asac> cu then
<gnomefreak> asac: its attached to most southern end. its a different contrey, has its own capital even :)
<gnomefreak> i will take pics if we leave hotel ;)
<gnomefreak> ok emails done. gone to get ready for airport
<fta2> 17h, let's see if it's green today ;)
<micahg> ping asac re ff3.6.daily
<micahg> asac: I wasn't sure about the things that you mentioned in the merge proposals
<micahg> I will do that properly in the future
<micahg> I was wondering if that was for trunk only
<mconnor> asac: I'm doing what now?
<[reed]> mconnor: making sure openSUSE doesn't ship KDE integration patches with Firefox
<[reed]> http://en.opensuse.org/KDE/FirefoxIntegration
<[reed]> (as in, make sure they upstream the patches)
<mconnor> man
<mconnor> that's So Not My Job
<[reed]> (just repeating what asac/gnomefreak were saying)
<mconnor> yeah
<mconnor> relayed to appropriate people
<[reed]> it looks like an add-on
<[reed]> trying to find where the code is now
<[reed]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyp5bX_NV6k
<[reed]> youtube video of it
<[reed]> http://gitorious.org/firefox-kde-opensuse/firefox-kde-opensuse/trees/master
<fta> micahg, asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31663504/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090911r32412%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> that's a new problem :)
<micahg> I'll see what I can do
<micahg> fta: I'm testing now
<micahg> it's jsut a rebase
<micahg> fta: I'm waiting for the test build on LP
<micahg> fta: 25 minutes till the test build starts
<BUGabundo> guud evening kids
<BUGabundo> asac: NM / MM still broken on boot :)
<micahg> fta: build succesful and tested
<micahg> branch is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7.head.daily-patch-rebase-20090911/+merge/11626
<micahg> ping asac ^^^
 * BUGabundo stupid 3G
 * micahg guesses no one is around to fix the dailies
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-12
 * BUGabundo MUST sleep now! tomorrow : Barcamp :)
<rigodeni> do u know if FF supports importing html files as well as json files? ive used json only in the past
<andv> asac, helloa
<andv> asac, gonna assign to my student an extension review
<eagles0513875> hey guys :(
<andv> heyaa
<andv> eagles0513875, will you restart doing your job on the wiki?
<eagles0513875> just buried my grandmother today ill continue later on i have a headache atm and need to have lunch and a nap
<andv> aww ok
<andv> : /
<eagles0513875> ill try get at them later on though
<eagles0513875> took my lpi 101 cert yesterday :)
<eagles0513875> passed it
<eagles0513875> i think my grandmother helped me with that one
<ikonia> you did a cert - but can't fix the wiki
<ikonia> this is the same typical behaviour - promise to do something then don't deliver
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i lost my grandmother tuesday and just buried her this morning
<eagles0513875> right now im nothing but a ball of emotions
<ikonia> yet your here on IRC and taking linux certs
<eagles0513875> that was yesterday i took the cert for starters
<eagles0513875> and here im trying to do something to take my mind of things
<ikonia> sorry - but this is just your typical patern all over again and again
<eagles0513875> just wait ill prove ya wrong
<ikonia> heard that for 2 years now
<ikonia> please do
<eagles0513875> andv: whats the link to where the extensions are kept
<eagles0513875> and the branches
<andv> eagles0513875, have a look at the ~mozilla-extensions-dev
<andv> some of them are listed in the team's homepage
<andv> branches are usually hosted on ~ubuntu-dev
<andv> so you should find them there
<andv> please add right links
<andv> follow already done examples into the wiki
<andv> asac, do we keep mozgest in sync with debian or not?
<andv> asac, a new debian revision got uploaded, so I would like to know
<andv> if I should merge it then review it (adding new m-d stuff)
<andv> or just review it without merging it from debian
<asac> fta: already reviewed/merged micagh fix?
<eagles0513875> asac: just woke up form a much needed nap and will finish up them extensions lol
<asac> fta: merged.
<asac> eagles0513875: thanks.
<asac> andv: if mozgest is currently packaged in ubuntu without debian than no ... just use our branches
<eagles0513875> asac: the link one last time if u dont mind
<eagles0513875> i already have the wiki saved
<asac> andv: and talk to debian maintainer if there is a long time plan for coorporation.
<asac> if not we can think about trashing our branch or keep on using it
<asac> eagles0513875: you will find it
<asac> search for extension review
<asac> in the wiki
<eagles0513875> the wiki i have saved lol
<asac_> eagles0513875: we have irclogs for this channel here:
<asac_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<asac_> had a reconnect
<asac_> 15:59 < asac> andv: and talk to debian maintainer if there is a long time plan for coorporation.
<asac_> 16:00 < asac> if not we can think about trashing our branch or keep on using it
<asac_> 16:00 < asac> eagles0513875: you will find it
<asac_> 16:00 < asac> search for extension review
<asac_> 16:00 < asac> in the wiki
<asac_> 16:00 < asac> ok off again ... was just here to fix the ffox 3.7 branch so fta doesnt kill  me ;)
<asac_> eagles0513875: please save that irclogs link too
<eagles0513875> ahhh sry
<asac_> the branches are here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<eagles0513875> will add it to my menu faves
<asac_> but everyone else here in the channel knows that too ;)
<asac_> ok ttyl
<eagles0513875> will finish those of now :)
<asac_> eagles0513875: firefox has awesome bar
<asac_> it already remembers
<asac_> just start tpying stuff and it will pop up
<asac_> wooo magic ;)
<eagles0513875> well ran a checkdsk /r last night so far so good after that
<asac_> anyway. later
<eagles0513875> asac: getting quite tempted to start using ff instead of ie these days shame no way to uninstall it
<asac> dont refer to IE here
<asac> there is no need to. if you are in this channel you are using firefox
<asac> or some other modern browser ;)
<asac> otherwise dont mention it ... ;)
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> opera chrome firefox ftw lol
<eagles0513875> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions = needs clean  up
<eagles0513875> asac:  anything i cna do to clean up the link above
<eagles0513875> andv: has the bug against nicotine been filed regarding the dependency problem
<eagles0513875> i got a problem guys im attempting to file a bug against the ffshocase extension but when looking for the package it doesnt seem to be bringing anything up
<eagles0513875> ikonia: btw im working on what you said i wasnt gonna finish
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I don't care
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I don't need reports or updates, just let the people who need it done know when it's done
<eagles0513875> i have a question about one thing but nobody is around atm im not sure if you could help me
<ikonia> ask
<ikonia> I'll help if I can
<eagles0513875> ok im trying to file these bugs against their particular packages
<eagles0513875> the one im currently working on launchpad is saying that there is no package flashgot published in ubuntu  do you happen to know another name that its published under?
<ikonia> test
<ikonia> eagles0513875: can you repeat that I lost connection
<ikonia> sorry about that
<eagles0513875> its ok
<eagles0513875> the one im currently working on launchpad is saying that there is no package flashgot published in ubuntu  do you happen to know another name that its published under?
<ikonia> use ubottu's search function
<ikonia> see if that brings anytthing up
<eagles0513875> !flashgot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashgot
<eagles0513875> !info flashgot
<ubottu> Package flashgot does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> !search flash
<ubottu> Found: gnash, usb, flash64, brokenflash, fffc, flash, java64, flashissues, flash64bit, flashissue
<ikonia> !info flashgot
<ubottu> Package flashgot does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> ikonia: its not a big deal ill ask asac or andv as long as i get the rest of em done
<eagles0513875> !info ffshowcase
<ubottu> Package ffshowcase does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> !ffshowcase
<ikonia> may not exist in karmick, what does the package do ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffshowcase
<andv> eagles0513875, flashgot is already uploaded
<andv> why are you doing it?
<eagles0513875> it wasnt on the wiki
<eagles0513875> what about ffshowcase andv im having the same issue that i cant find the package published in launchpad
<andv> use apt-cache search
<eagles0513875> andv: nothing comes up for it
<andv> eagles0513875, leave i
<andv> t
<andv> and move to something else
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> well its on the wiki
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-13
<LLStarks> hey asac and fta, is it just me, or does thunderbird 3.0 look like shit now.
<DWonderly> hey guys... question. Don't knwo if it's a bug or not...
<micahg> DWonderly: shoot
<DWonderly> when I installed 9.10A5 through update-manager it kept Firefox 3.0 installed and placed firefox 3.5.3 along side firefox 3.0
<DWonderly> Not a huge deal but, I didn't know if this sounded familiar or not.
<micahg> DWonderly: firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 are separate in Ubuntu
<micahg> you will find that firefox changed from 3.0 to 3.5 though in karmic
<DWonderly> I know. But, my point is that it didn't just upgrade it. It added it so both were installed.
<DWonderly> So, when it was said and done I had both 3.0 and 3.5
<micahg> DWonderly: what did you have before?
<DWonderly> 3.0
<DWonderly> The update replaced all other updates except firefox
<DWonderly> *Updated packages
<micahg> well
<micahg> firefox upgraded to 3.5 and installed firefox-3.5, firefox-3.0 was installed and just upgraded itself
<DWonderly> ... It didn't upgrade itself.
<micahg> (12:35:21 AM) micahg: DWonderly: firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 are separate in Ubuntu
<micahg> firefox-3.0 upgraded from the jaunty version to the karmic version of itself
<DWonderly> ok... but, shouldn't update-manager catch that?
<micahg> no
<DWonderly> ??
<micahg> both are valid packages in karmic
<micahg> at the moment
<DWonderly> I figured that out but, it should have replaced one.
<micahg> nope
<DWonderly> should being the keyword
<micahg> some people might want both at the moment
<DWonderly> uh huh...
<DWonderly> Okay.
<micahg> DWonderly: if we remove ff3.0 in the final release, it will replace it
<micahg> DWonderly: I have to go, I'll be back in an hour if you want to discuss this further
<DWonderly> that would be better for the non-tech users out there that will freak out having 2 FF installed.
<DWonderly> Eh... I'm good.
 * gnomefreak not very happy. we decided dto wait until november to go. she had an emergency at work.
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> morning gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> added some more extensions to the wiki should finish them up this afternoon
<micahg> sorry gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak has a stupid question. why is flashgot on the extension review list?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: saw that
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: it had ~ubuntu-dev
<gnomefreak> its ok micahg  thanks
<eagles0513875> and it wasnt on there to keep track of what was done to it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: its not in the repos until next release. i will look at it today to update the branch
<eagles0513875> ok gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: is ffshowcase for next release as well cuz thats on there but couldnt file a bug against it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: its ok just file it after the syncing from debian, assuming it was pushed to Debian as a new extension
<eagles0513875> ok well let me just get everything sorted and bugs filed for what i can
 * gnomefreak filed a bug o thursday IIRC im now just getting email telling me i fil;ed it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: cool thanks for the work on the wiki. BTW extension fixes that we are doing take one let us know and try it as it is simple to do
<eagles0513875> there are a few that are assigned to me
<eagles0513875> so might give it a go once they are all reported
<eagles0513875> also need to setup my gpg key on my vm
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: right now im fighting with karmic and getting x to work with my video card
<eagles0513875> otherwise im stuck in a tty console
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ok for the table leave the assigned box empty (keep the space open) so we know what has and hasnt been done.
<eagles0513875> i am leaving everything blank
<eagles0513875> if anyone works on anythign they can make the necessary changes
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> leave bug # for them if you filed them. i also added a few things to the list you might want to add to bug reports but i will look it at today sometime after email
<eagles0513875> ok
<andv> good morning
<andv> gnomefreak, do we keep mozgest in sync with debian?
<andv> gnomefreak, because mozgest should be merged from debian from what I see
<andv> a new revision got uploaded there
<gnomefreak> andv: i dont understand this. unless a new version of it than sync is best. but since we have the package in our repos we fix our stuff in Ubuntu than wait for sync from thier package. if i understood
<andv> gnomefreak, http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/m/mozilla-mozgest/mozilla-mozgest_1.5.2-6/changelog
<andv> read latest
<gnomefreak> andv: i also added a few things to what we need to look for. like standard version version
<andv> gnomefreak, you should update your lintian then with those new standards
<gnomefreak> looking but for some reason my system is slow
<gnomefreak> andv: what do you mean. i thought lintain did check standards version. i change it before lintian run.
<eagles0513875> andv: will finish up the rest of that stuff this afternoon for the wiki :) and will give it a shot fixing and packaging for you guys
<gnomefreak> im guessing newest version of standards version in debian is 3.8.2 but should be 3.8.3
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-mozgest
<ubottu> mozilla-mozgest (source: mozgest): mouse gestures from the optimoz project (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gnomefreak> our version is newer than theirs. they have 1.5.2-6
<andv> eagles0513875, great
<andv> gnomefreak, yeah, true
<andv> gnomefreak, so we won't keep in sync then :)
<andv> gnomefreak, one more question
<andv> gnomefreak, I saw you made a change directly into the install.rdf file
<andv> gnomefreak, in greasemonkey
<andv> gnomefreak, is that ok? or you should use a patch system?
<gnomefreak> andv: at least i think sync is bad idea for alot of ours unless we update it than push to debian so they catch up on versions
<gnomefreak> andv: i did? ah it was a while ago. IIRC it was to update support for FF
<eagles0513875> andv: question for ya is ffshowcase a new extension
<andv> eagles0513875, dunno
<gnomefreak> andv: we can use patch but it is easier to just change it. or we ask upstream to change it
<andv> if it doesnt exists in the archive, then yes
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: is that the exact name of it?
<eagles0513875> ya let me link ya
<gnomefreak> !info ffshowcase
<ubottu> Package ffshowcase does not exist in karmic
<andv> !ffshow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffshow
<gnomefreak> push it to unstable we will sync it
<andv> !info ffshow
<ubottu> Package ffshow does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> if its not in repos
<andv> !info ffcase
<ubottu> Package ffcase does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/ffshowcase.ubuntu
<eagles0513875> !ffshowcase
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffshowcase
<andv> let me see
 * gnomefreak looking
<eagles0513875> lp wasnt finding it cuz it doesnt seem to be published there so i could update the bug
<gnomefreak> it looks like it should have been in repos
<andv> !info firefox-showcase
<ubottu> firefox-showcase (source: firefox-showcase): Showcase provides a new way to manage your Firefox tabs and windows.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 214 kB, installed size 936 kB
<andv> here it is
<eagles0513875> blarg no offense uniformity is needed in naming these branches
<gnomefreak> ah :) that should be added to the wiki
<andv> gnomefreak, usually it's nice to use a patch system to change source files
<eagles0513875> its there
<eagles0513875> but as ffshowcase gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> will have to fix it now but i have to head to church
<andv> eagles0513875, ok, np
<gnomefreak> andv: i can see why. maybe we should i just need to figure out how to patch it. i havent made a patch in a long long time
<andv> gnomefreak, http://matrixhasu.altervista.org/index.php?view=use_dpatch
<andv> gnomefreak, I gonna review / sponsor mozgest
<gnomefreak> the extensions dont use quilt?
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks
<andv> gnomefreak, don't know
<andv> didnt check
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm this looks just need a standard name for patch. im thinking we should add a block to wiki for done or in progress ect... but just one box that way we know who is doing what.
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andv> gnomefreak, pushed
<andv> gnomefreak, please update the wiki page accordingly
<andv> gnomefreak, e.g adding works with ff3.5
<andv> no extra license
<andv> and so on
<gnomefreak> andv: thanks. i will but we need a named patch first. i would like to add the file to wiki but not sure how to do that.
<andv> add the file'
<andv> ?
<gnomefreak> andv: add the patch to wiki so whom ever is working on it can just download it and add it. or we host it somewhere else and point them to it
<gnomefreak> andv: not sure what you did to remove the extra license
<andv> gnomefreak, nothing, wasnt needed
<gnomefreak> you removed it. did you do it by hand? i dont recall what extension it was off hand
<andv> gnomefreak, read the wiki page
<andv> one of the points is the license stuff
<andv> it was ubuntu-it-menu
<andv> I guess
<gnomefreak> MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES?
<gnomefreak> what is that
<andv> yes
<andv> a new m-d feature
<andv> it allows you to remove extra license files from the tree
<gnomefreak> how do you use it?
<gnomefreak> and i hope it shows you what you are removing so you know that it did something :)
<andv> MOZ_XPI_DOCUMENTED_LICENSE_FILES := License.foo
<andv> no, it doesnt give an output
<andv> if i remember it right
<andv> you need to check final package
<andv> to see if it got removed
<gnomefreak> you have to find the extra file and run that on each extra license file
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> lintian will warn me at least?
<andv> if the license file didnt got removed lintian will warn yo
<andv> usually you find this out by running lintian at .changes file
<andv> then you find out the extra license file name
<andv> and you remove it
<gnomefreak> andv: ok cool. so lintian will warn me
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it. i need to figure out how im going to get people to the patch. cant add full output of patch.
<gnomefreak> why is the version of flashgot in repos higher than our changes. it was new upstream but not in changelog
<gnomefreak> ok so it was after we did our changes im guessing
<gnomefreak> flashgot should never have been pushed to repos. we really need people to tell us when playing with extension IMHO. so what should be dne in this case. im guessing they didnt push to debian either
<andv> gnomefreak, flashgot got pushed to unstable
<andv> only
<gnomefreak> andv: why is it in our repos
<gnomefreak> flashblock: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1.3.14~a2+snapshot20090627-0ubuntu1
<andv> let me check
<andv> gnomefreak, you are confusing flashgot with flashblock
<andv> gnomefreak, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashgot
<andv> no releases in ubuntu
<andv> !info flashgot
<ubottu> Package flashgot does not exist in karmic
<andv> !info flashblock
<ubottu> flashblock (source: flashblock): mozilla extension that replaces flash elements with a button. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.14~a2+snapshot20090627-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 87 kB, installed size 220 kB
<gnomefreak> upstream is now at 1.5.11.2 was it flashgot that got pushed to unstable? im looking
<andv> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> we pushed flashgot to debian unstable
<andv> yes
<gnomefreak> im guessing we should update it make our changes and push?
<andv> ubuntu has no flashgot package
<andv> it will get into the archive at karmic+1
<andv> i gues
<andv> coz now it will need an FFe
<gnomefreak> andv: right. but do we update flashblock and make our changes?
<andv> gnomefreak, are you talking about flashGOT or flashBLOCK?
<gnomefreak> flashgot i guess we wait unless you can get a FFe
<andv> gnomefreak, we won't upload it into karmic
<andv> gnomefreak, we gonna keep it in sync
<andv> with debian
<andv> so no changes here
<gnomefreak> flash block == needs update  flashgot == needs Ffe or wait until Karmic+1
<andv> didnt touch flashblock
<andv> if you want to update it
<andv> it's ok
<gnomefreak> im guessing we should since our changes are not there. do you have ubuntu-dev branch fo rit handy i will work off of that
<andv> gnomefreak, apt-get source flashblock
<andv> work from there
<andv> gnomefreak, please remove flashgot from the wiki
<andv> is not needed there
<gnomefreak> ok thats easy enough.  ok will remove it
<andv> gnomefreak, thunderbird should be removed from depends right?
<gnomefreak> andv: what package? if flashgot maybe i dont remember why we kept them (i)
<andv> gnomefreak, imagezoom
<andv> gnomefreak, Depends: firefox | abrowser | firefox-3.0 | firefox-2 | thunderbird
<andv> plus it has in debian/rules:
<andv> MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird
<gnomefreak> oh nothing we touched yet.
<andv> i guess firefox-addon + firefox have to be removed
<andv> yeah, I gonna review imagezoom that's why I asked
<gnomefreak> shit i forgot about rules :(
<andv> gnomefreak, luckily mozgest don't have that field
<andv> ^^
<gnomefreak> andv: i guess xpi:depends will handle that. if it has another source in control that depends on tbird maybe we should leave tbird there
<gnomefreak> :) but some might
<gnomefreak> that means i need to look over what i have and maybe add another revsion to branch for it
<andv> I guess xpi:depends should take ff stuff only
<gnomefreak> andv: i was thinking xpi:depends used the install.rdf for deps but i am not sure
<andv> gnomefreak, don't need to make a patch for grasemonkey
<andv> I saw asa*c doing that without using a patch
<andv> with flashgot
<gnomefreak> andv: so no patch just do them by hand?
<andv> yep
<andv> gnomefreak, MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS := firefox-addons firefox thunderbird should have thunderbird only
<andv> in rules
<gnomefreak> i had already done flashgot install.rdf
<andv> k
<andv> greasemonkey
<andv> was
<gnomefreak> andv: and icedove i guess
<andv> yes
<andv> tb e icedove
<gnomefreak> ok let me work on flashblock today i guess. im going to remove flashgot from list. just hope noone re adds it
<andv> yep
<andv> going out for lunch
<andv> bbl
<gnomefreak> ok
 * gnomefreak gone
<andv> eagles0513875, when you get back, please open the bug against firefox-showcase
<andv> the wiki page gets broken cause no bug ID is added there
<bdrung> andv: MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS is deprecated
<andv> bdrung, we still use it for tbird and icedove
<bdrung> ok
<eagles0513875> andv: will do
<andv> eagles0513875, ty
<eagles0513875> no problem m8
<eagles0513875> andv: i believe edge is down if im not mistaken :(
<eagles0513875> nm
<andv> ?
<andv> you can't use edge
<eagles0513875> ya sry
<eagles0513875> for some reason as i am filing an unrelated bug it was trying to take me to edge
<eagles0513875> redirect me there
<eagles0513875> but i disabled the redirection
<BUGabundo> howdy
<BUGabundo> fta: you now uploading to NM PPA?
<ikonia> disabled redirection, redirection is done on the server
<BUGabundo> hey ikonia
<fta> hi
<fta> BUGabundo, yes, on behalf of asac
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> chromium-browser                 12212   1.00%      1045    5163    6002       2
<fta> 1% \o/
<BUGabundo> ehh
<BUGabundo> so now you stop ?
<fta> that was the idea
<fta> midori                           12368   1.01%       400   11066     897       5
<fta> next target to eay
<fta> eat
<fta> should be a formality
<fta> next will be:
<fta> galeon                           27622   2.25%      1428   25815     375       4
<fta> should take a while
<bdrung> how should i call the MOZ_XPI_? variable wich has this description: set this variable to 1, if the source tar ball contains the xpi file and the xpi file will not be build from source
<fta> no idea, i don't understand why we package stuff without sources
<bdrung> fta: i don't like it, too. but there are packages like firebug. it's better to have ${xpi:Recommends} for them, too.
<fta> asac, ^^ why are we doing that?
<bdrung> fta: the extensions are often only javascript. we synced them from debian.
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31752316/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20090913r32436%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bdrung> asac: mozilla-devscripts is ready for release
<bdrung> asac: if we allow uploads by debian-maintaintainers, then i can do it in the future, too.
<andv> bdrung, just add the tag
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-13
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> debian has a different name for the flash alternative
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll look at the packaging later
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: quality is decent though
<chrisccoulson> excellent
<micahg> and you can have it full screen and work on the second one without it leaving full screen
<BUGabundo> grrrrrr
<BUGabundo> I can repetidly crash gmail
<BUGabundo> while replying to an email with bullets
<BUGabundo> and nothing shows in GDB :((((
<fta> BUGabundo, -g --temp-profile --single-process
<fta> and if you have the ubuntu fonts, that's know. there's already a bug about that
<BUGabundo> yeah it crashes (snap) also on temp profile
<BUGabundo> no idea on the fonts
<BUGabundo> I have what ever MM gives me on that departement
<fta> ok, i'm done writing the readme of my new project :)
<fta> Flappy
<BUGabundo> be afraid. be very afraid
<BUGabundo> nite dear
<fta> asac, hey, fyi, i had to disable neon in the arm builds of the ffmpeg codecs as no one offered any help
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: when did we enable that?
<asac> in ubuntu we cant enable neon without ensuring that it falls back to non-neon
<asac> if neon is not on board
<fta> asac, never, but upstream has it by default now
<fta> it doesn't seem to be a problem to build chromium but ffmpeg 0.6 ftbfs
<asac> fta: building works because the builders have coincidentilaly NEON co processort
<asac> fta: i thought we disabled it explicitly thouh
<asac> fta: do you have a bug for the ftbfs?
<fta> asac, no, and no one complained. maybe no one is using ch on arm
<asac> fta: the amount of users of folks with boards that dont have neon is close to zero :)
<asac> beagle etc. have neon
<fta> bug 628924 has the details
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628924 in libvpx (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 11 other projects) "chromium update: 5.0.375.127 -> 6.0.472.53 (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 278)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628924
<fta> asac, let me know if you want me to fix that
<asac> fta: ok seems its not a toolchain regression
<asac> but rather upstream neon code bustage
<asac> nothing we can really do there. just keep it disabled for ffmpeg for now
<asac> thanks!!
<fta> asac, well, if i understand neon correctly, it's pretty bad to not use it for decoding media stuff if your hw supports it
<asac> fta: ack
<asac> thats true
<asac> fta: we will get a guy who could fix it soon
<asac> but we dont have him yet ;)
<fta> asac, ok, thanks
<asac> fta: do you know if this is a  general ffmpeg upstrema issue?
<fta> asac, it comes from the upstream tree so maybe siretart knows something about it, i don't
<micahg> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, thunderbird 3.0.8 and 3.1.4 already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, they're quick :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we should push 3.1.4 to security PPA
<chrisccoulson> but that's not for mozilla bug 594699?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 594699 in DOM: Core & HTML "startup crash [@ nsWindowWatcher::OpenWindowJSInternal(nsIDOMWindow*, char const*, char const*, char const*, int, nsIArray*, int, nsIDOMWindow**)] at safe to run script check" [Blocker,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594699
<chrisccoulson> so there might be another respin anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, security PPA makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, for all 5 products
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, Debian is apparantly using flash-mozilla.so for the alternative, where we have 6 all something-flashplugin
<micahg> gnash ^^
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's what i mentioned last night
<chrisccoulson> that's not something we can change this close to release though :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I can change the alternative though so it's installable, I'll look at what flashplugin-installer does
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where's the lightning FFe bug?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - bug 531867
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531867 in iceowl (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[FFe] [needs-packaging] Lightning 1.0 Beta for Thunderbird 3 (affects: 93) (dups: 5) (heat: 351)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531867
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, somebody added a debian task
<micahg> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you trying for 3 or 3.1?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - 3.1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are we reusing the source?
<micahg> *package
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the packaging is basically a re-write (although it's significantly simpler to what we had before)
<chrisccoulson> i'll push it somewhere in a minute
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I just was wondering about the na,me
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i kept the same name for now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
 * micahg should've just uploaded empty packages to lucid then rather than remove :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it also uses the thunderbird SDK, which means it builds in about 2 minutes :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that rocks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll work on the gnash update on my ride in to $WORK later today
<micahg> mediatomb can wait another day or 2
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
 * micahg might try another UDD merge
<chrisccoulson> huh, "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.9/xulrunner-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libsqlite3.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<chrisccoulson> on bug 636806
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636806 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "package xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9 build1 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636806
<chrisccoulson> people really do like breaking their systems
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> lightning is taking ages to upload on my connection :/
<chrisccoulson> the source is currently the whole of comm-1.9.2, just like thunderbird, which isn't too good
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether we can clean out the bits we don't need before we pack the tarballs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, did you remove the mozilla-1.9.2 part of the checkout?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet. i suppose i could do that now it's using thunderbird to build
<micahg> then it'll take 2 minutes to upload too :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, it seems like the lightning build still needs some parts of the embedded mozilla-1.9.2 tree
<chrisccoulson> like the text preprocessor
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i put the lightning packaging on http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/
<chrisccoulson> hi mdeslaur, can i have a USN for thunderbird 3.0.8 please :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sure, hold on
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: 986-1
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, thanks
<mdeslaur> np
<fta> asac, kees, jdstrand_ : new stable chromium ftbfs on armel/karmic.. most probably related to the hardening thing: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55522699/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.chromium-browser_6.0.472.55~r58392-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> it's a minor upgrade (.53 -> .55), and the pie hardening was (almost) the only packaging change
<jdstrand_> fta: re webm v flash> webm-- I didn't have flash installed
<fta> jdstrand_, ok, good
<fta> jdstrand_, once again, nothing i can do to solve the above issue, except blindly disabling the hardening on arm and pray for the best
<jdstrand_> fta: can you wait for kees' input?
<fta> jdstrand_, sure
<kees> fta: hmmm. it looks like they're calling ld directly instead of using CXX; that can sometimes confuse things.
<fta> maybe, they often switch between ld and ld gold
<fta> kees, ^^, this comes from gyp. the magic is somewhere in there: http://code.google.com/p/gyp/source/browse/trunk/pylib/gyp/generator/make.py
<fta> kees, rebuilding in verbose mode would probably be helpful (VERBOSE=1 in my d/rules) but i don't have access to any arm builder
<gnomefreak> if i import contacts.csv will it over write the addresses i have already?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ for tb
<kees> fta: did only armel ftbfs for 6.0.472.55 ?
<fta> kees, yes: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/6.0.472.55~r58392-0ubuntu1
<kees> fta: I will poke at it. arm-specific failure seems really odd in this case.
<kees> fta: since it takes 14 hours to build, let's do this for now:
<kees>  # Don't build on armel because it's broken and we're already past beta
<kees>  ifeq (,$(filter armel,$(DEB_BUILD_ARCH)))
<kees> etc
<fta> kees, yep, that was my plan if no one comes up with a solution
<kees> i.e. we're already past beta, and it's going to take a while for me to track this down. but since it works fine on i386/amd64, let's leave those as-is.
<kees> okay, cool
<fta> it also means i have to make yet another update in both maverick and lucid...
<fta> worth checking with upstream if they have another stable release in the pipe
<kees> fta: yeah, that was my concern -- this is creating a giant turn-around time due to the ARM compile times, so for now let's just ditch it on arm, and I'll continue trying to hunt it down. (I've started a build on an armel machine I have access to.)
<fta> kees, do it with VERBOSE=1 so it's easier for you to debug
<kees> oh yeah, good point
 * kees restarts
<fta> (remember it's huge)
<chrisccoulson> [reed] - you there?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you seen http://blog.mozilla.com/mwu/2010/09/10/extensions-now-installed-packed/ ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I saw that, should speed up load time
<chrisccoulson> i should start making a list of all the things we need to consider for next cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, add them to the blueprint
<chrisccoulson> we'll need to fix mozilla-devscripts for that one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll start adding a list later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<kancerman> how do I re-enable flash when it tells me 3rd party storage is disabled ??
<fta> jdstrand, you got your ack for the ch 5->6 update
<jdstrand> fta: yep. I already copied it :)
<jdstrand> fta: I pestered people a bit for the ack ;)
<fta> jcastro, hi, could you do something about http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=51243 ? (last few comments)
<jdstrand> well, more just ot look at the bug, not to convince them of the need to ack
<fta> jdstrand, good, thanks
<fta> *sigh* no time to work on my new project today :(
<jdstrand> :(
<fta> i wonder if my project description makes sense: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492972/
<jcastro> fta: ohhai, I was just looking for you
<jcastro> fta: did someone ever get you an answer wrt. daily build resources?
<jcastro> fta: ok so agl needs the font?
<fta> jcastro, nope, no one. build resources come and go, i suffer with the crowd
<fta> jcastro, yep, lots of people got this crash, all had the ubuntu font installed. but i don't have them, neither has upstream
<jcastro> oh, you don't either? ok one sec
<jcastro> do you know if agl has an lp account offhand?
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest
<jcastro> you this team please
<fta> jcastro, there's also a problem with ARM builds, i can't test build or debug anything, so i discover issues/regressions only when it's too late
<fta> jdstrand, not sure if agl has one, evan sure does. let me check
<fta> oops
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll add evan on the list too just in case
<jcastro> let me just find him in #chromium
<fta> (just asked him)
<fta> jdstrand, remember .55 ftbfs on arm. i will disable it (*) in the next upgrade (either ubuntu2, or if there's a new version shortly). (*) unless kees is able to find a fix
<fta> it = PIE
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-14
<philsf> hi, after upgrading to maverick beta, firefox crashes upon startup if moonlight plugin is installed. removing the addon solves crashing. Is this a known issue?
<micahg> philsf: yes, been an issue since lucid on occasion
<philsf> micahg, ok. just thought it might be worth noting in the release notes if it wasn't just my system
<micahg> chrisccoulson: back so early?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning I mean :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i got up with my daughter this morning
<chrisccoulson> so, early start ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: update on 3.6.10, they'll probably spin in the next day or 2
 * micahg is about to go to sleep
<chrisccoulson> heh, good timing for final freeze :)
<micahg> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i'll speak to kate later and let her know that we might upload just after freeze starts
<chrisccoulson> not sure what her IRC nick is though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: skaet
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm planning a desktop translation upload thursday around UTC 0400
<micahg> for firefox that is
<micahg> if the build is ready, I can push then, I also have a xulrunner fix that I might push before if a build isn't ready
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah, i've just seen my bug mail
<micahg> and I'll have to push 4.0 beta 6 tomorrow night or wed night most likely to the PPA since they have some regressions in there as well
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur, kees: fyi, there will be another security update of chromium later this week: 6.0.472.59. i will use that one to ship either the fix (if kees finds one) or workaround for the arm ftbfs with pie.
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: i see at least 6 sec fixes in that one, affecting other products too
<fta2> well, at least 3 out of 6
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, none of the buttons in my tab bar work in the current FF dailies :/
<chrisccoulson> hi fta2 - would you mind respinning the firefox-4.0 dailies if you get a few minutes?
<chrisccoulson> the current builds are pretty broken, and the bad commit has been backed out upstream now
<fta> chrisccoulson, done
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<fta> kees, upstream asked me to report the pie ftbfs: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=55439
<kees> fta: excellent, thanks
<kees> i haven't had a chance to check on my arm build yet.
<fta> kees, feel free to clarify if needed
<kees> fta: neat, looks like they're all over it. :)
<kees> fta: based on http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=10434 it seems like we should just leave hardy/jaunty disabled
<ubot2> sourceware.org bug 10434 in ld "-fpie + -pie does not appear to work with __thread variables" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<fta> hm, webm broken in chromium trunk... or is it youtube?
<fta> ok, known issue
<Green00000> i have a problem with updating firefox (installed+portable) ..... installed V3.6.3 ....... portable V3.6.8 ........ i start "searching for updates", but the result is just that all updates are allready installed.
<jdstrand> fta2: fyi: 6.0.472.55~r58392-0ubuntu0.10.04.1  built fine with PIE on armel: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+build/1958434
<jdstrand> kees: ^
<fta> jdstrand, hmm, so lucid is fine but maverick is not?
<kees> yay
<jdstrand> I didn't try maverick-- just lucid
<kees> maverick fails for me
<kees> /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: out/Release/obj.target/skia/libskia.a(SkBlurDrawLooper.o)(.text._ZN16SkBlurDrawLooper10CreateProcER23SkFlattenableReadBuffer[SkBlurDrawLooper::CreateProc(SkFlattenableReadBuffer&)]+0x6): unresolvable R_ARM_THM_CALL relocation against symbol `operator new(unsigned int)@@GLIBCXX_3.4'
<kees> /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<fta> jdstrand, i push to maverick myself
<jdstrand> fta: you cool with me pocket copying that to lucid-proposed, or should we wait for the 6 security fixes you mentioned ealier?
<fta> jdstrand, no need to wait, please copy
<fta> jdstrand, btw, do you copy or rebuild?
<jdstrand> fta: pocket copy. we are building in the ubuntu-security-proposed ppa so we don't pull in -updates. rebuilding would defeat that
<fta> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TGwf42W-6sI/AAAAAAAAA9o/9Tzb6i52UA0/s1600/d9m38bd_277d2tnf3d9_b.png
<fta> makes me want to cry
<Dimmuxx> hehe flash
<fta> jcastro, you said something about build resources yesterday, what was that?
<fta> jcastro, atm, i've been waiting for some builds to start for ~3d, and they are still deep in the q: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta> jcastro, and when that happens, because of some lp api bugs, it's difficult to track the status of other builds
<jcastro> ok
<fta> i'm thinking about dropping support for jaunty and hardy in the dailies sooner than their EOL
<fta> we don't have enough resources anyway
<fta> and the user base is low
<fta> less than 8% each, meaning a microscopic fraction running dailies
<fta> thoughts?
<fta> no cares? so i have my answer, gone they are
<micahg> fta: sorry, I was offline, can I help?
<fta> my last 5 lines, if you have logs
<micahg> no, I was offline, will check irclogs in 5 minutes
<fta> hm, http://libjpeg-turbo.virtualgl.org/   interesting
<micahg> yeah, I saw a bug on that
<micahg> fta: it should just be lpia that's not buillding
<fta> i know
<fta> but when it's not that, it's something else
<fta> qa, test builds, whatever
<fta> i will try one last time to extract ppa stats from lp, if i can't, out
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-15
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: fyi, and as expected: Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 293: linux/stable (6.0.472.55 -> 6.0.472.59)
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: 9 security fixes (6 high, 3 low). i'll prepare it asap
<fta2> bug 635949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635949 in chromium-codecs-ffmpeg (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "6.0.472.53~r57914 -> 6.0.472.55~r58392 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635949
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: bug 638736
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638736 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "6.0.472.55~r58392 -> 6.0.472.59~r59126 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638736
<jdstrand> fta: ack. would you mind letting me know when you are ready to upload to maverick and lucid? if it is sooner than .55 is in lucid, we can go straight to .59 in lucid-proposed
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/30ab811a-97c3-41a2-8d6b-94e902100914
<chrisccoulson> the build ID is one of ours :)
<asac> niccceeee!!!
<asac> congrats
<asac> thats a major milestone in history for sure :-P
<chrisccoulson> i've just been looking through to see if people are actually submitting them
<asac> now gain karma by closing all crash bugs in launchpad ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, that's my next task i think ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: how can i search for all ubuntu crashes?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure yet. i'm going to ask ted in a bit, but he looks quite busy
<asac> kk
<asac> let me know
<asac> awecome stuff for sure!
<chrisccoulson> i've just been searching for linux crashes and then picking out the buildID's that i recognise
<chrisccoulson> but that's not a very efficient way
<asac> right ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, can i have a USN for firefox please?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: this is for the regression fixes?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, it is
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: in this case we know what the issues are, so you don't need a USN in the changelog. if you insist, use -2
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, oh, that's ok then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> (that is what I will be using)
<jdstrand> cool
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, although, mdeslaur already gave me a USN for thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> not sure if you want to re-use that for something else
<chrisccoulson> 986
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I would, but I don't want to trigger a rebuild for it
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've got to do a rebuild anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you are going to rebuild it, then yes, adjust the changelog and let me know
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> then yes, let's remove it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. I have allocated it to something else
<fta> jdstrand, if you have the ack, go ahead, i have to check a few things before i'm ready
<fta> ..with .59
<jdstrand> fta: I don't have the ack-- it hit lucid-proposed yesterday and we need to wait 7 days
<fta> jdstrand, oh.. well, *sigh*... with such a fast release pace, it doesn't make sense to wait that long
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm going to be really popular in a minute when i take over all these builders
<fta> i know it's the process, but yet, it delays hot fixes for a week
<chrisccoulson> right before final freeze...
<jdstrand> fta: it is the normal SRU process. that is why the TB is discussing it
<chrisccoulson> :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: awesome
<chrisccoulson> i did mention to kate on IRC yesterday that might happen though
<fta> kees, most probably the best pie coverage we can have for now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494252/
<kees> fta: that's totally fine by me. I'm stumped currently so hopefully upstream can figure it out.
<fta> jdstrand, the TB has been discussing that for months, do you know what's taking so long? can i read some minutes/notes/emails/whatever somewhere?
<fta> kees, wrt https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-September/000501.html   for your 1st question, i'd say none (except the armel ftbfs because i can't proactively test that arch)
<fta> kees, as for the build-deps, if it's a problem, i can drop them all in favor of in-source libs
<fta> kees, as for -proposed, all lucid releases passed through it, so 10 or 11
<fta> (+ since maverick is opened)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I upload whatever is available for Maverick tonight?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will probably do around 0400 UTC when I add the new translations to .desktop
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, you've got uploads for thunderbird and firefox?
<micahg> Firefox yes, thunderbird, idk
<chrisccoulson> ah, bugger. i was just in the process of doing the 3.6.10 upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: np, I'll do a second upload later
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we got 9 language additions/updates for Firefox, nice
<chrisccoulson> interesting, i just noticed this at the end of a firefox-4.0 build from lintian:
<chrisccoulson> E: firefox-4.0-core: unstripped-binary-or-object ./usr/lib/firefox-4.0b7pre/components/libmozgnome.so
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why that's happening :/
<chrisccoulson> and E: firefox-4.0-core: shlib-with-executable-bit usr/lib/firefox-4.0b7pre/components/libmozgnome.so 0755
<micahg> :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nobinonly must need an update
<micahg> oh, wait, this is after a build :-/
 * micahg hasn't woken up yet
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see the problem
<chrisccoulson> when we move these components around at the end of the build, we copy it back from debian/tmp, after dh_strip runs
<chrisccoulson> so we delete the stripped lib and copy the unstripped one back there
<micahg> ah
<micahg> why are we adding it back there?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we delete it from firefox-gnome-support and then copy it from debian/tmp to firefox
<micahg> ah, yeah, that's probably not right
<jdstrand> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-August/000459.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-September/000501.html
<jdstrand> fta: I sent a response to the latter, but it needs to be approved
<fta> jdstrand, ^^ see above (1/2h ago)
<chrisccoulson> oops, must remember orig.tar.gz when uploading package
<kees> fta: okay, cool; thanks.
<fta> kees, do you know anything about PIE confusing valgrind?
<kees> dunno, never tried it. wouldn't surprise me if it does confuse it a bit.
<fta> upstream said they had to drop pie because of that
<kees> sounds like a bug in valgrind :)
<kees> fta: from the sound of it, valgrind supports PIE
<fta> well, i don't know, someone said so in the upstream bug
<fta> pfff, uploaded libvpx to the -dev ppa nearly 5d ago, some dists still have to wait more than 1d to get a chance to build
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looks like it was good that you uploaded today, seems like they want to release today :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you get a USN for the updates?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i'm trying to get everything done as quick as possible
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no new USN - it will just be announced with the old numbers, as the uploads are only fixing regressions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, they usually have a -2 for stuff like this
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that's what i meant ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> but jdstrand said i didn't need to worry about putting the number in the changelog
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you seen https://edge.launchpad.net/builders ?
 * micahg thinks we're going to get flamed :P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm going to go and hide away for the evening once i've done seamonkey ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll deny everything :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how busy you are this evening, but these uploads still need a bit of testing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I need to get thunderbird-locales and firefox translations in before feature freeze
<micahg> oops
<micahg> final freeze
<micahg> I'll start testing on maverick after they're built
<chrisccoulson> excellent, lucid amd64 build done already and the crash symbols sent to mozilla
<chrisccoulson> all in about 1 hour :)
<micahg> cool
<micahg> idk if I'll get FF 4.0 beta 6 up tonight
<chrisccoulson> that's ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we should aim for tb 3.1.5 in lucid now?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only thing that worries me is the crashiness of TB3.1, idk if it's worse or better than 3.0, it seems different
<micahg> it's still an issue on the TB meeting agenda
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> do thunderbird crashers normally go to http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/products/Thunderbird?duration=28 ?
<chrisccoulson> it's looking a bit thin for thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> i like the top 2 crashers for 3.0.8
<chrisccoulson> that's ted's crashme extension ;)
<mdeslaur> oooh! new 64-bit flash player is out!
<mdeslaur> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Dimmuxx> wooooo
<Dimmuxx> some thing good with ie9 at least
<micahg> :(
 * micahg can't tell people to stop using it anymore
<mdeslaur> hahaha
<mdeslaur> I just hope they actually _release_ it this time
<micahg> mdeslaur: yes, then I can actually support it :)
<chrisccoulson> die nspluginswrapper die :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: nsapportwrapper
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, although, i was thinking about having a go at mozilla bug 588749
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 588749 in Plug-ins "[OOPP] Support i386 plugins on x86_64 arch (Linux)" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588749
<chrisccoulson> but i'd need to learn how this stuff works
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yeah, learning how stuff works stops a lot of my projects too :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: does anything else besides flash use nspluginwrapper currently?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, the (adobe) acrobat plugin too if you install acrobat on amd64
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ah, yes...forgot about that one
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what else
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that crash graph is off because new versions were just released
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but 3.0.7 and 3.1.3 seem to have about the same # of crashes
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: apt-cache rdepends only gives me acroread and flash
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd like to get maverick almost out the door before updating lucid
<Dimmuxx> electronic id in Sweden needs nspluginwrapper still so don't remove it :P
 * micahg wanted to merge from Debian, but it didn't work too well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-16
<micahg> hi dpm
<dpm> hey micahg
<micahg> I had to revert the brunei translation since it wasn't utf8
<micahg> dpm: did you do thunderbird also to just firefox?
<dpm> micahg, ah, ok, thanks for the info, I'll tell translators to look into it, although I guess it might be to late to include it even if they fix it. I did TB as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ThunderbirdDesktop
<micahg> luckily I know what Hebrew is :)
<dpm> Yeah, I was going to say that they are missing the code, but it is pretty evident which language it is :-)
<micahg> dpm: well, not if one doesn't know Hebrew, I just happen to know it :)
<dpm> ah, cool :)
 * micahg tries to get TB in before freeze
<dpm> awesome, thanks micahg
<micahg> dpm: np
<micahg> dpm: which editor can I use to see the languages properly?
<micahg> Isn't gl Galecian?
<dpm> micahg, gl is Galician, they just copied the comment from Croatian :)
<micahg> dpm: k, thought so :)
<dpm> micahg, what do you mean which editor? Does gedit not display the characters properly?
 * micahg was trying vim/gvim
 * micahg tries gedit
 * micahg needs to install gedit :)
<micahg> abiword doesn't work
<micahg> dpm: no, maybe I need a UTF-8 locale set
<micahg> no dice
 * micahg tries in the Hebrew locale
<micahg> wow, even with a Hebrew locale it won't display (menus in Hebrew) :-/
<dpm> micahg, oh, so you can fetch the translation but it will not get displayed in the FF menu entry? That's strange...
<micahg> no, I'm having an issue viewing it in my editors
<micahg> even when the menus are in Hebrew
<dpm> oh, that's even stranger, I don't have a Hebrew locale, and I can see them well. I just do a copy paste from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ThunderbirdDesktop?action=raw into Gedit and they look fine (unless they are reversed and I don't notice)
<dpm> fta, fta2, additional translations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ChromiumDesktop should be ready to fetch whenever you've got the time
<micahg> dpm: how do I set my system locale
<dpm> micahg, you can use gnome-language-selector to do it for you by dragging the wanted locale to be above English in the list. Or you can do it manually by setting the LANG environment variable (you can also set LANGUAGE or unset it altogether if you don't need to specify fallback locales)
<dpm> in both cases you'll have to log out and log back in after the change
<dpm> (and choose the wanted locale in gdm)
<micahg> dpm: it's set for English, but my locale is C
<dpm> I don't know off the top of my head if C is set explicitly in English installations. It might be that the en language code is used instead
<micahg> no, I think it's just me
<micahg> dpm: not sure what to do here
<dpm> micahg, what's the problem exactly? Is it still that the Hebrew text is not rendered in any of your editors?
<micahg> dpm: yes
<micahg> so I can't edit the non-UTF-8 compliant bit
 * micahg has to go to sleep shortly
<dpm> micahg, have you tried to install the Hebrew locale, even if you don't use it? You can do it in gnome-language-selector, which will also install additional fonts. I haven't got it installed myself and I can see the Hebrew text properly in Gedit, but it might be worth a try
<micahg> dpm: I have it installed
<micahg> it has to be my system locale being set to C, but idk how to fix it
<dpm> micahg, and running 'LANGUAGE=he gedit' does not help?
<micahg> dpm: no
<dpm> does anyone in the channel has got an English locale? What's the output of 'locale'?
<micahg> and it won't open with the Hebrew locale set
 * micahg tries geresh
<micahg> nope
<dpm> micahg, I think your locale should be set to LANG=en_US.UTF-8. Do you have LANG defined in  /etc/default/locale or /etc/environment ? You can change it manually there
 * micahg checks
<micahg> set in /etc/default/locale
<micahg> dpm: chrisccoulson should be on in about an hour, maybe he can figure it out
<dpm> micahg, yeah, thanks for all your help, I'll talk to Chris later on
<micahg> dpm: here's what I have, so he has a starting point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494631/
<micahg> I deleted the hebrew Name line since it wasn't UTF-8 comliant
<micahg> compliant
<micahg> dpm: np, next cycle, can we plan this for beta :)
<dpm> ok, I'll point
<dpm> Chris to the patch
<dpm> debdiff
<micahg> k, have a good day
<dpm> you too, thanks :)
<dpm> well, good night, I mean
<micahg> actually a bzr diff
<dpm> :)
<fta2> dpm, where are they? i just see hu
<fta2> i see one between gl and it but without langcode
<fta2> (most probably 'he')
<dpm> fta2, yeah, it is Hebrew, I've now added the code
<dpm> chrisccoulson, if you are around already, could you look into merging the translations from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ThunderbirdDesktop ?. micahg has already provided a bzr diff as a starting point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494631/, but had some problems with the Hebrew ([he]) translation. Could you perhaps pick it up from there?
<dpm> I see that the existing [he] translations on the diff don't look quite right, either
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, sure
<dpm> thanks chrisccoulson
<gnomefreak> i miss a few days and i end up with 284 updates
<gnomefreak> fta2: why wont chromium save passwords/forms/ect... is it a feature or bug?
<fta2> gnomefreak, wfm, but sometimes, you have to type the 1st few letters of your login to help it refill the form
<gnomefreak> 0k thanks
<fta2> or on google services, they like to drop the cookie to force you to retype everything, a kind of security
<gnomefreak> i can see why they would do that, i had to start with new profile but same as above
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, network problems? :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, minor. why?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i just noticed you keep getting disconnected ;)
<cyphermox> I'm killing and restarting NM too to try to understand a bug :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> see, it's such low traffic in this channel that i notice when people get disconnected a few times
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<cyphermox> sorry :)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, you can no longer see me flapping ;) i still do
<fta2> °but
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - no, your connection appears to be solid now ;)
<fta2> it's not, ~40 flaps per day
<fta2> dpm, should i consider we'll not get more translations and merge the last two?
<dpm> fta2, yeah, I'd say go for it
<fta2> ok, even if there're more, as there are frequent updates, i can still adopt them later
<Samed87> salve
<Samed87> ho un problema con il buffer di youtube nessuno mi può aiutare
<chrisccoulson> !it | Samed87
<ubot2> Samed87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Samed87> sorry ... I have a problem with buffer video on firefox
<Samed87> do you can help me to fix it ?
<chrisccoulson> Samed87, it depends what your issue is. but i'm pretty busy right now i'm afraid
<Samed87> ok ... when you have a moment I can give you all the description
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm running out for a few minutes, but is there anything I can help with before freeze?
 * micahg didn't think the tb-locales update was necessary since we didn't pick up any new languages
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think we're ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - dpm mentioned you had an issue with the hebrew translation on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ThunderbirdDesktop
<chrisccoulson> what was the issue?
<chrisccoulson> i've not had a chance to look at this yet
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i've got the unit tests running on FF4.0 now :)
<chrisccoulson> i will push the changes for that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> well, everything except for mochitest so far
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm still getting a few apparmor blocks for the Firefox profile in Maverick due to stuff that's in the archive, I'll file the bugs this weekend, you're call if it's worth breaking freeze for
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, I can't get hebrew in an editor to see why the translation is having UTF-8 issues
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome on the unit tests
<jdstrand> micahg: are you user-files in /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/firefox?
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> are you *using* user-files...
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> micahg: I fixed /var/cache/fontconfig and it is in ubuntu2
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, I saw, but my stuff is for gears and firefox-notify :)
<jdstrand> I know of ~/.fontconfig and ~/.thumbnails when not using user-files
<jdstrand> micahg: oh, yes, please file
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll upload the TB .desktop translations w/out the Hebrew in about 40  minutes, we'll get the Hebrew in later/next cycle if need be
 * micahg will bbiab
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll get to gnash this weekend, I think we can probably still get lightning in as well
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about lightning, nobody from ubuntu-release has commented on the bug yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll start poking next week if no one replies by monday
<chrisccoulson> i asked pitti, but he wanted somebody else to comment really, and i asked in #ubuntu-devel
<micahg> it's going in universe, so we should be able to get a pass
<chrisccoulson> it seems there is a large pile of FFe requests with no comments
<chrisccoulson> tbh, i'm tempted to just upload it
 * micahg thinks they're just busy
<chrisccoulson> yeah, most likely. i hate being always blocked on other people though ;)
<micahg> ah, the nature of collaborative efforts
<fta> jdstrand, just uploaded .59 to maverick. do you want it for lucid, or do you want to wait for .55?
<fta> jdstrand, i feel there's another sec update near the horizon..
<jdstrand> fta: if possible, for lucid. maybe we can just reuse the bug you have for .59
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> for .55
<fta> why? there's also bug 638736
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638736 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "6.0.472.55~r58392 -> 6.0.472.59~r59126 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 3699)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638736
<jdstrand> fta: I was not aware of that bug. we can just invalidate the other one when .59 is in -proposed
<fta> you were in Cc
<fta> jdstrand, next one has 3 sec bugs (2 high, 1 critical)
<jdstrand> well then I forgot about it
<jdstrand> regardless, it would be great to have .59 for -proposed unless the next one is imminent
<fta> it is
<jdstrand> then let's not bother-- it won't make it to -security before a week anyway
<fta> ok, so when it's out, i'll re-update maverick, and merge the last 3 updates for lucid
<jdstrand> fta: sounds perfect
<fta> expected tomorrow
<fta> (i'm trying to be proactive here)
<jdstrand> fta: your proactivity is appreciated :)
<fta> <fta> what does it take to have bug 636894 fixed??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636894 in libvpx (Ubuntu) "please sync libvpx 0.9.2-1 from debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 3448)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636894
<micahg> fta: a cupcake for an archive admin?
<fta> micahg, remotely, it's not easy
<micahg> heh
<micahg> fta: would be better to get in now, maybe ask in -devel before Final Freeze
<micahg> which is in 27 minutes :)
<fta> pfff
<fta> i really considering moving back to in-source libs
<fta> i'm
<fta> uhh, fta2 flapped??
<micahg> fta: it actually needs a core-dev ack
 * micahg forgot about that
<fta> micahg, didrocks asked me to do it the way i did
<micahg> fta: hmmm, well, is he ack'd it, that should be in the bug
<micahg> *if
<micahg> so the AA knows
<fta> he's not there atm :(
<micahg> fta: yes, on vacation, seb128 as well, you can paste the chat log if you have it where he said it's ok
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: hi, where can i find information about mozilla addons?
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: i need to update a couple of addons from 3.0 to 3.6
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: and i've no clue of how to do that
<fta> micahg, done
<fta> now what?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Extensions is a good start
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it seems i'm the only person left on the desktop team ;)
<micahg> fta: just getting someone to do it, maybe ask in -devel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: really?
<fta> micahg, already did, nada
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, everyone's on holiday or at conferences
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I guess you have to hold down the fort
<micahg> fta: in progress :)
<micahg> fta: might want to thank cjwatson when he's done
<chrisccoulson> actually, cyphermox is here too, so i'm not the only person :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, we're not frozen yet
<chrisccoulson> i thought it was meant to be 1700UTC
 * chrisccoulson should go on a last minute uploading frenzy
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, we are
<chrisccoulson> was looking at the wrong bit in launchpad
<fta> jdstrand, just read your last post to the t-b, maybe you can add the current situation of 3 sec updates in row hold back by the SRU process.. just to give a clear real-life example
<jdstrand> fta: that is a good point
<fta> jdstrand, also, regarding future libs, ch is considering libjpeg-turbo (which will require yasm >= 1.0.1)
<fta> "in a row, held back"...
<fta> i really need more sleep
<micahg> fta: as a runtime dep or a build-time dep?
<fta> build-time
<fta> moz wants it too
<fta> mozilla 573948
<micahg> fta: ah, might be able to work around that then since builds are done in the security PPA
<micahg> fta: yes, I know :)
<micahg> fta: syncing is blocked on a soyuz bug ATM, but cjwatson made a note and will sync as soon as he can
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 573948 in ImageLib "Replace libjpeg with libjpeg-turbo" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573948
 * micahg got yasm 1.1.0 in maverick
 * micahg has to run now, will bbiab
<micahg> dpm: thunderbird was uploaded w/out the Hebrew, we'll have to figure it out later
 * micahg is really off now
<dpm> micahg, sure, thanks for taking care of this!
 * dpm is off as well
<fta> http://dailyshite.com/2010/08/if-dinosaurs-had-twitter/  :)
<sebner> fta: hilarious, trying ff4.0b6 upstream binary from mozilla and then it doesn't even start xD missing libxul.so, even if it's present
<fta> sebner, you're supposed to use the wrapper, it sets a LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<sebner> fta: you mean run-mozilla.sh?
<sebner> fta: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<fta> sebner, hm, iirc, it's firefox. the real bin being -bin
<chrisccoulson> sebner, just running the firefox wrapper should take care of all that
<sebner> fta: that starts ubuntu ff 3.6.10
<fta> lol
<chrisccoulson> sebner, anyway, why are you downloading from mozilla? whats wrong with the daily builds? ;)
<fta> sebner, go to that unpacked dir, and ./firefox
<sebner> chrisccoulson: just a quick test, adding PPA is too slow :P
<sebner> fta: ehm, I know ;) Don't think I'm a noob that typed "firefox" into the terminal
<fta> sebner, sorry ;)
<sebner> heh, np
<fta> no offense intended
<sebner> fta: nah, really no problem .. I'm sure you have to deal with such people a lot so nvm
<fta> indeed
<sebner> :)
<sebner> fta: any other suggestion I should try?
<fta> sebner, iirc, it's an issue with the code trying to resolve the symlinks
<fta> or maybe not. try running the wrapper in trace mode (sh -x ./firefox)
<fta> and paste what you get
<sebner> fta: http://pastebin.com/k850Q79E
<fta> hm, nothing's wrong in there
<sebner> fta: ah, error found. It can't be run parallell to ubuntu firefox
<fta> oh, right
<fta> forgot about that one
<sebner> :)
<sebner> fta: is ff4b6 supposed to support <canvas> from html5 already?
<fta> yes
<fta> 3.5/3.6 too iirc
<sebner> hmm
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: just found a bug in /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk
<fta> i use it in my own webapps
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: there is something that says # clean build and remove all .xpi in top-level if a MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND is defined
<sebner> fta: kk, thanks a lot for your help! :)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: and in the top of the file you have: MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND ?= xpi-pack $(CURDIR) $(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG).xpi
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: so it doesn't matter if i defined MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND or not it will clean the .xpi anyway
<fta> jdstrand, you asked about the number of users of ch, i used to follow the evolution of our debs vs the google ones: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/popcon-20100915.png   but i don't have the repartition by PPA/dists (yet)
<fta> in 2~3 days, we should re-gain the 1st place
<yofel> hm, how does firefox identify what files it can open by itself? on launchpad apport attachments have <text/plain; charset="utf-8"> as type which it opens fine, but the retracer attaches files with <text/plain> as type and ffx tells me to open it in gedit. Any way to make firefox open those in a new tab too?
<yofel> (firefox 3.6)
<jcastro> fta: whoa, nice growth
<jcastro> fta: that's -browser just what's in the archive right? no dailies?
<fta> jcastro, nope, all merged. popcon is not smart enough
<fta> jcastro, i keep asking the lp guys about the ppa stats, i'm even ready to code that in python if the api has what's needed, but i never get any answer
<jcastro> fta: out of curiosity are you measuring the lag time between an upstream chrome release and how long it takes for an equivalent chromium release to hit the archive?
<fta> jcastro, yes, somehow. my bot populates the -stable ppa within a few hours of google (tracking releases on http://omahaproxy.appspot.com/), or even sooner if i'm available when my tracker detects it and i force it manually, then I merge what needs to be merged and if that's fine (build + some tests), i can push to maverick
<fta> jcastro, that could happen within a day, if there are build resources available
 * jcastro nods
<fta> grrr, disconnected
<fta> <fta> jcastro, that could happen within a day, if there are build resources available
<fta> * Disconnected ().
<fta> jcastro, as for lucid, i usually prepare the debs at the same time as the maverick ones, and hand them over to jdstrand
<fta> (did i miss something?)
<jcastro> about how long does it take after you hand it to jdstrand?
<jdstrand> I get it building in ubuntu-security-proposed immediately
<jdstrand> well, after review
<jdstrand> but then it might be the next day before it gets pocket copied to lucid-proposed
<jcastro> ok, so it's not like a week or anything crazy like that?
<jdstrand> (it has been longer in the past, but that is usu. the case)
<jdstrand> we mostly are waiting for the build to finish
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+publishinghistory
<kees> jcastro: we need to get jono to record a song in death-metal style titled "CRUSHING THE BUILDDS!"
<jdstrand> jcastro: fta is keen to remind me if it starts to slip :)
 * jdstrand appreciates that (really :)
<jcastro> ok so it's the same problem everyone else has, buildd's are slow
<jcastro> there's nothing broken with the process itself is what I am getting at.
<jdstrand> jcastro: well, yes, but our buildd is special
<jdstrand> jcastro: so we get put to the front, but arm is still arm
<jcastro> ah
<fta> jcastro, there's a problem with SRU, it's too slow
<jdstrand> our *ppa* is special (we don't have dedicated buildds)
<jdstrand> jcastro: that is the issue-- the SRU process because chromium hasn't been given a micro/macro release exception
<jdstrand> jcastro: it is being discussed in TB, but still not resolved
<jcastro> yeah I was just going over the mail archive
<jcastro> is there anything I can do to help?
<jcastro> I feel bad when fta has to flail
<jdstrand> jcastro: I don't think so. I poked kees (hi!) this week and it started a new exchange. I imagine it will be discussed at the next TB meeting
<jcastro> I think we should make the chromium guys ubuntu developers and give them all the work. But evan wasn't keen on that when I proposed it, heh
<jdstrand> heh
<jcastro> is the tb aware of them switching to a 6 week release cycle?
<fta> it's in one of the emails to the t-b ml
<kees> I'm hoping to just drop the waiting period
<jcastro> ah "Another piece of information worth noting is that upstream has been releasing so fast that the SRU 7 day period is blocking new updates."
<fta> but it doesn't really matter, really. it doesn't make any difference, almost all stable updates are security updates, or regression fixes
<fta> only a few are big jumps
<jcastro> it's web-like deployments except with an application. Just when you think we've got The Debian Way(tm) all sorted out.
<kees> heh
<jdstrand> that's out the window with browsers these days
<jcastro> yeah, then you find out they're probably going to do their entire OS like that.
 * jdstrand notes his improper use of "'" in that email :(
<jdstrand> at least we don't have to provide security updates for that OS
<fta> been disconnected again and my bnc sucks, no backlog
<fta> and irclogs.u.c is not realtime :(
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.9 in Hardy-Lucid 3.6.10 in Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<fta> irclogs.u.c is only updated once an hour :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-17
<dpm> hi fta, good morning. I'm not familiar with how chromium releases work. You said you had merged the translations for the desktop file. Do you know more or less when they will be available in a package?
<fta> dpm, hi, in the next release today
<dpm> ok, thanks fta!
<fta> dpm, no way to quickly get Name[bn] ?
<fta> dpm, could we arrange the wiki page to be a table, with 4 columns and 1 line per lang, using a color code for the bg cells?
<fta> so it's easier to spot the gaps
<fta> dpm, merged the last 2
<fta> bug 628924
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628924 in libvpx (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 11 other projects) "chromium update: 5.0.375.127 -> 6.0.472.53 (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 278)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628924
<dpm> awesome, thanks fta :)
<fta> dpm, so, what about making the wiki page a big table?
<dpm> fta, what do you mean a big table?
<fta> dpm, just added a proposal in the wiki
<fta> could be prettier though
<fta> http://abstrusegoose.com/303
<dpm> fta, thanks a lot. It does look pretty, though :) For me it's fine if that means less work for you in fetching them, as they are yet another translation that cannot be translated the usual way, I just want it to require the less work possible on all sides
<dpm> the least, I meant
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i would rather he not ask in here, but may be better place.
<fta> dpm, as contribs were added in the middle, or were incomplete, or full vs deltas, the table makes things easier to stop, assuming the contributors follow the color code
<fta> -stop+spot
<dpm> yes
<fta> dpm, well, i'm not sure i don't corrupt the wiki page, could you please check?
<dpm> fta, I think it's only the table that's missing some cells. I would not add even more formatting to the table (i.e. making it monospace). The more formatting, the more likely people are going to get it wrong when adding translations
<fta> the Uyghur translation is making chromium act weird with selections, so i'm not sure
<dpm> fta, that's because Uyghur is written with an Arabic script, so it's RTL (Right-To-Left) and the selection works the other way round
<fta> i guessed so
<fta> i wanted to do a macro to reconstruct the page from my latest desktop file, but well..
<fta> dpm, updated the page with a macro
<dpm> fta, that looks great. Where's the macro? We could use it for the FF and TB pages as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ThunderbirdDesktop
<fta> dpm, sorry, it was an emacs macro
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, the FFe delegations means that I can ACK your lightning upload?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about that. it might be best to ask cjwatson about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I"ll poke the release team on Monday about it anyways
<chrisccoulson> i don't want him to feel like we're trying to bypass his authority (i asked him about lightning earlier, and he said that somebody needs to review it)
<chrisccoulson> whether that "somebody" could actually be you or not - i'm not sure ;)
<micahg> yeah, I don't want to do that :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, even more suspicious. adobe air has a copy of nss without libnssutil.so
<chrisccoulson> so, if the adobe private libdir was somehow in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, that would explain why firefox still tries to use it's own libnssutil.so, with different versions of everything else
<chrisccoulson> i still can't recreate that guys actual problem though, and i'm starting to feel like i've wasted an entire afternoon looking at it now
<mc_> on 10.04, upgrading via apt generated an error while upgrading xulrunner (see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q387uPTD)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ looks like more NSPR issues :(
<mc_> micahg:  i think so, because pidgin is also complaining on startup "pidgin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnss3.so: undefined symbol: PL_NewHashTable"
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we keep seeing symbol lookup errors from the postinst script in xulrunner, not just with nspr :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what's causing those
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think people are adding xul to either ld.so.conf.d or LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<chrisccoulson> if libnss3 can't find PL_NewHashTable, then there is something very broken with that install
<chrisccoulson> according to our symbols file, that symbol comes from 4.7.3
<chrisccoulson> so that install must have a very old copy laying around....
<fta> dpm, do you have a way to make a last call for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/ChromiumDesktop ??
<fta> jcastro, ^^ maybe?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps the output of ldd /usr/lib/libnss3.so would help...
<chrisccoulson> mc_ ^^
<mc_> chrisccoulson:  a moment
<jcastro> fta: dang I didn't even know we were doing that
<dpm> fta, sure, the easiest thing is to send an e-mail to translators. When would you want to fetch the last round?
<micahg> jcastro: yeah, we did it for Firefox and Thunderbird as well (translations already in Maverick)
<mc_> chrisccoulson:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/37iJZH6X
<micahg> there we go :)
<chrisccoulson> yup
<chrisccoulson> mc_ - you have a local install of nspr in your home folder, that is being picked up by the linker
<chrisccoulson> that's what has broken it ;)
<mc_> hmm...wonder how i did that? :)
<chrisccoulson> not sure ;)
<fta> dpm, asap ;) if possible, before universe freezes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does ldd do realpath?
<micahg> *use
<mc_> how would i figure out who's linked to those local versions?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - what do you mean?
<fta> dpm, btw, you're mentioning moz in that page...
<dpm> fta, translators just need to know a deadline, asap might be confusing for them. If you can tell me a date or a time, I can send an e-mail.
<chrisccoulson> mc_ - basically, everything on your system that links against nspr will pick up the nspr lib in the first path the linker finds it in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can a symlink path be displayed in the output of ldd?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i'm not too sure
<mc_> i see the path in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<mc_> should i remove that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can do. it's not there by defauly
<dpm> fta, good catch, we're now mentioning chromium :)
<mc_> chrisccoulson:  winner winner, chicken dinner!
<mc_> much appreciated
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'm glad that's sorted :)
<dpm> fta, http://identi.ca/notice/50979588 - if you can tell me a concrete deadline, I'll send it to the translators list as well
<s595731> If I wished to mention a packageing issue with mozilla products, who would I mention to? (Not Ubuntu specific, but applies to Linux distros)
<s595731> I submitted a bug report labelled minor, figure it'd be good to notify the particulars to whom it concerns
<micahg> s595731: you can mention it here, but if it's not Ubuntu specific, it'll need to be fixed upstream
<s595731> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595731
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 595731 in General "Dangling shell processes in run-mozilla.sh and the like; use exec" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<s595731> I've never dealt with upstream, I assume some here have
<fta> micahg, what's the last call for universe?
<micahg> fta: probably the last monday before release
<fta> micahg, when is that?
<micahg> fta: probably Oct 4, but at that point it's relaly hard
<micahg> fta: I'd say shoot for the RC release which is the 30th
<fta> dpm, ^^, Sept 30th
<micahg> fta: you're lucky chromium isn't seeded yet, otherwise, you'd be OOL
<fta> maybe we'll have chromium 7 by then ;)
<micahg> could very well be :)
<dpm> fta, do you think it would be possible to run your macro on the FF page and get it nicely formatted as a table as the Chromium one :) ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<fta> dpm, well, i lost it, emacs macros are volatile, but it's kind of easy to redo..
<fta> i'm busy atm, maybe later
<dpm> fta, ok, whenever you've got time, if you could do it and doesn't take you much time, that'd be awesome
<fta> maybe a little perl script could do.. like desktop2wikitable, so it could be re-run when needed
<fta> micahg, is the wiki ff page all merged in bzr?
<micahg> almost
<micahg> one of the translations had an issue, so I didn't merge it
<fta> micahg, which branch is the most uptodate?
<micahg> firefox-3.6.maverick (ubuntu2 was the translations)
<dpm> Hebrew was the one not merged (the one without code in that page)
<micahg> dpm: that was for Thunderbird
<micahg> dpm: I think Brunei was the one lacking for Firefox
<dpm> micahg, ah, yes, but in FF it must have been Bengali [bn]
<micahg> ah, bn is bengali :)
<fta> oh my, i branched lp:ubuntu/firefox, it's over 600MB
<micahg> fta: that includes the source and we don't use it
<fta> yeah, it has the tarballs
<micahg> ah, that's probably why it's so big
<micahg> for N+1 I think we'll create an .orig.tar.lzma or something instead of the embedded tarball
<fta> dpm, lp:~fta/+junk/desktop2wiki
<fta> just run that on a desktop file as mentioned in the header
<fta> make sure the initial desktop file is in sync with the wiki 1st
<dpm> thanks fta!
<fta> micahg, (maybe you can do it for ff/tb) ;)
<micahg> fta: thanks, I"ll look over the weekend
<fta> micahg, it's just a 5sec task
<micahg> fta: sorry, I have to run, I"ll look later
<fta> ok
<fta> jdstrand, as expected: [Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 305: linux/stable (6.0.472.59 -> 6.0.472.62]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-18
<fta> jdstrand, bug 641699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641699 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "6.0.472.59~r59126 -> 6.0.472.62~r59676 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641699
<jdstrand> fta: ack. if you get me a lucid package, I'll get it building and into -proposed over the weekend
<gnomefreak> i cant get thunderbird to move junk to junk folder when i mark as juck. it is set to move them
<gnomefreak> as incoming messages are marked as junk and moved to junk folder
<gnomefreak> only add-ons is enigmail
<fta> jdstrand, just uploaded to maverick. for lucid, do you want the 3 releases piled up, or only 1 collapsed?
<jdstrand> fta: well, .55 is in lucid-proposed now, so we need it but can collapse .59
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/6.0.472.62~r59676-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<fta> jcastro, i use chromium --app flag to have my preferred webapps on my desktop, i don't see why it won't work with unity
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-19
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.10 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<micahg> [reed]: do we still have a problem of incorrect bugs being linked?
<jdstrand> fta: ACK
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<jdstrand> (didn't mean to yell :)
<fta> jdstrand, i had to wipe out most of my people.ubuntu.com folder, it was over quota :(
<fta> bdmurray, hi, do you know if apport kooks have access to the ProcCmdline entry when they run?
<fta> -kooks+hooks
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi bdrung_
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: hi. did you upload the fix for bug #410407 to lucid-proposed and karmic-proposed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410407 in nspluginwrapper (Fedora) (and 17 other projects) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 997) (dups: 57) (heat: 4292)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<bdmurray> fta: /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dhcp3-client.py:                attach_file(report, '/proc/cmdline', 'ProcCmdLine')
<fta> bdmurray, well, i need to find out if the process that crashed had --user-data-dir=xxx so i can open the right profile
<fta> bdmurray, it's for the chromium apport hooks i'm trying to write: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496519/
<fta> i hope it's portable...
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, no, sorry, i've not uploaded that yet
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, there are way to many tests in firefox that require network access :(
<chrisccoulson> they keep hanging the builds
<bdrung_> chrisccoulson: will you do it or should i do it?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung_, i will do that in a few minutes
<micahg> fta: the notes I have from the browser apport session show Evan asking for about:plugins, the Window Manager, and the desktop environment
<fta> micahg, i have all that
<micahg> fta: awesome :)
<fta> maybe not the last one
<fta> gnome vs kde vs xfce vs who knows what
<micahg> fta: my question is will your window manager think work if the DE is KDE?
<fta> but i need some serious testing before i commit that
<fta> could someone please test this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/496606/
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson, jdstrand: ^^
<fta> (no need to install it, just run it)
<fta> another version with the DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496624/
<fta> please test
<fta> jcastro, ^^ if you have 2 sec
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we seem to have a problem with Launchpad's bug linking...mozilla 597786
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 597786 in Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues "Ubuntu Launchpad bugspamming b.m.o. Linking to (Ancient|Dupped|Wrong Product) bugs." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597786
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, will ping one of my colleagues
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I suggest linking only bugs with an Ubuntu task open or closed w/in the last year
<chrisccoulson> i've just pinged bryceh about it now, as he's involved with this stuff
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll go through them all eventually and clean up bmo and LP, but it'll take a while
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in the mean time, do you want to post something on the bmo bug that you'll look into it
<fta> in the last few days, lp sent me tons of emails related to 4 years old bugs
<micahg> fta: yep, that's what we're discussing :)
<fta> i know, that's why i said it
<fta> ok, no one to test my apport hooks?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i see you're already subscribed to the LP bug that reed has commented on
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but apparently his colleagues don't agree with him :)
<micahg> fta: yes, in a little bit
<fta> same for the desktop2wiki script for your translations
<fta> hmm, i'm starting to see ch bug reports from people with this installed: http://www.veetle.com/index.php/download
<fta> not sure it's related though
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496652/
<fta> uhh
<fta> thanks
<micahg> fta: I just ran python file.py
<fta> sure, it's probably a new key from v7
<fta> i shouldn't fail on that
<fta> micahg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496654/
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496655/
<fta> d'oh! no extensions??
<fta> micahg, ^^
<micahg> fta: yep
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/496657/
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496659/
<fta> micahg, hm, broken symlink?
<micahg> fta: yep
<fta> micahg, could you show it to me?
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496661/
<micahg> probably had RealPlayer installed to test something
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/496665/
<fta> nice tests for now ;)
<micahg> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496667/
<micahg> fta: nice, no private data, at least for me
<fta> micahg, excellent, thanks!
<fta> micahg, do you see anything missing? from what evan wanted..
<fta> weird you have libvpx0 from the repo and not from the ppa, did you pin it?
<fta> also, you seem to run xfce, not gnome, is it correct?
<micahg> fta: I have all my PPAs pinned lower than archive
<micahg> fta: yep
<fta> good
<micahg> looks good
<fta> i like the plugins part
<fta> hm, i should expand your relative syslinks (i didn't have any here)
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/496677/
<fta> now i need more testers, some with kde
<fta> micahg, is apport able to report stuff from ppa builds?
<micahg> fta: yes, depends where you want it to go whta you need to do
<fta> micahg, same as regular builds, as it's easy to identify by the version what it is and where it came from
<fta> + the apt policy in my hooks
<micahg> fta: k, then just set CrashDB = 'ubuntu'
<fta> ok, good
<fta> what's that blacklist file in ff?
<micahg> fta: we're using the upstream crash reporter
<chrisccoulson> fta - it just stops apport from catching firefox crashes
<chrisccoulson> although, it doesn't actually do a lot, because the firefox crashhandler doesn't re-throw the crash anyway
<chrisccoulson> s/crash/signal/
<fta> well, it's not something i can use atm with chromium, maybe one day
<fta> what should i set ThirdParty to?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think you just set it to 'True' for third party packages
<fta> hm, you have report['CrashDB'] = 'ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs'
<micahg> fta: yes, that's because we want the bugs to go to a different project
<micahg> fta: it doesn't work ATM because the project isn't defined
<fta> grr, the debian guy is still stealing all my commits without any kind of credits
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-12
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: I noticed I think is what a bug with the client.py and added 2 lines in create_tarbar to get around the issue.
<joelesko> In post_checkout, it seems like client.py sets the top directory to the wrong release. I kept getting 2.3 instead of 2.3.3
<micahg> joelesko: that should come from the tag, not a directory
<joelesko> Hi micahg.
<micahg> hi joelesko
<joelesko> It does get passed the tag, but when I was making the build yesterday, I kept getting 2.3 instead of 2.3.3
<joelesko> I have DEBIAN_TAG := SEAMONKEY_2_3_3_RELEASE, but when I check what was actually in the directory, it was the 2.3
<micahg> I'm not very familiar with the new build system
<joelesko> I added an hg update -r TAG after client.py ran and I got the right version.
<micahg> interesting
<joelesko> Where TAG is the release I wanted.
<micahg> that's what the old script used to do
<joelesko> It looks like they changed the way client.py works.
<micahg> well, chrisccoulson should be back in 5-7 hours
<joelesko> I'll be offline by then.
<joelesko> It looks like I got the build to work from lucid throug oneiric
<micahg> that's great news!
<joelesko> I've been using the natty build all day.
<micahg> well, you can leave him a note here or an e-mail and he'll get back to you
<joelesko> I need help with the globalmenu stuff. Should that also be packaged with seamonkey?
<micahg> probably
<joelesko> It looks like it would conflict with firefox.
<micahg> why? seamonkey-globalmenu would just have seamonkey in its rdf file
<joelesko> oh, you are right. I just looked and it's going into a different directory
<joelesko> I checked in the code and it's current if you have a chance to look at it this week.
<micahg> joelesko: sure, just propose a merge into lp:seamonkey
<joelesko> It's a branch on seamonkey
<joelesko> ok. Will do as soon as the maverick and oneiric builds complete.
<joelesko> The lucid version will compile without having yasm 1.0 and I tested it and it seems to be working fine.
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, don't worry about the globalmenu stuff at the moment, as it will need some support for seamonkey adding to it
<chrisccoulson> note that development of that happens at https://launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, latest firefox in oneiric works on arm
<micahg> and good morning :)
<joelesko> micahg: I did the merge proposal. It built on all 4 releases and I have been testing on 2 of them.
<joelesko> I'm sure it will need more testing, but I think we have a good start
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, thanks for working on the seamonkey packaging :)
<chrisccoulson> i've added some comments now, but i've not had a chance to review everything yet
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: thanks for the feedback. Do I reply to the email or do a reply on the webpage?
<joelesko> Your comments were perfect. I wasn't sure about the globalmenu stuff and wanted to drop it, but I left it in figuring it would be easier to pull if needed.
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<joelesko> micahg:  I'm modifying the package. Do I delete the current proposal or resubmit when ready?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-13
<micahg> joelesko: just push up to the same branch and it'll update the proposal
<joelesko> micahg: thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey m_conley_away, having fun this week?
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-14
<joelesko> chrisccoulson:
<Pieplay> the daily build ppa is for testing only, Where do I find the stable ppa ?
<micahg> Pieplay: see /topic?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: chrisccoulson: any idea why chromium is asking for keychain password?
<FernandoMiguel> I had users reporting this several weeks ago
<FernandoMiguel> but it started happening to me last week
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: starting with m12, there was proper gnome-keyring integration
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: so, how do I "fix" this?
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, set your keyring password to the same as your login one?
<chrisccoulson> the login keyring should be unlocked when you start your session
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: it is
<FernandoMiguel> some where along the devel cycle, Ubuntu changed it
<FernandoMiguel> twicce
<FernandoMiguel> from one that wasn't to the same
<FernandoMiguel> even after I change it LOL
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-15
<FernandoMiguel> hey foodies
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-16
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: I know you must be super busy, but have you had a chance to look at the updates for the seamonkey package?
<joelesko> I have had a number of people try it are using it. No issues so far.
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko, i've not had a chance just yet. i'll try and look at it today
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<joelesko> you're welcome. I apperciated the feedback. I also think it made the package simpler.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: beta 6 tagged, fixes some crashers, still don't know if it's worth pulling in for beta 2, I haven't been keeping an eye on our crashes upstream (I've been getting a bunch on trunk, but not on beta)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<ejat> evening
<FernandoMiguel> chromium-browser:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 15.0.865.0~r98568-0ubuntu1~ucd~dev1
<FernandoMiguel> google-chrome-unstable:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 15.0.874.15-r101261
<FernandoMiguel> are we gonna bump PPA?
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: yeah, no one has had time to get it up and running yet
<micahg> hopefully next week
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: so is chromium basically unsupported as of this moment ?
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: well, no one is updating the PPAs ATM, my first concern is stable releases which will happen early next week
<micahg> I also hope to get oneiric up to M14 over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> gah, will people stop reporting bugs against my menubar extension saying that they can't right click in the menus
<chrisccoulson> i'm sick of saying "UNITY DOESN'T SUPPORT THAT!!", just like, no other application supports it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my note about firefox above?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah. i'm not doing anything about it on a friday evening anyway, especially as i was up late last night to debug a lightdm issue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, no problem, wasn't implying that you should :), just was wondering if you had any idea about our crash stats with the current beta in oneiric (no need to research now either)
<chrisccoulson> well, most of the crashes i was causing seem to have disappeared now. people are only reporting crashes frequently from natty now ;)
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: well... want a screenshot of my desktop ?
<FernandoMiguel> I have a few applets *lost* there
<FernandoMiguel> I can't move them, I can't remove them or add new ones
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> the right click used to allow control over that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's good news then, I think sticking with the current beta in oneiric would be fine for beta 2 then IMHO
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, and the old panel totally sucked because it had that sort of flexibility. every time i connected my monitor with the old panel, i had to spend 5 minutes moving all my applets around again, because the panel messed up the ordering when it resized
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<chrisccoulson> i definitely don't miss that now ;)
<FernandoMiguel> well. how can I fix mine ?
<FernandoMiguel> how can I add stuff?
<FernandoMiguel> remove stuff?
<FernandoMiguel> lot's of wasted space here
<FernandoMiguel> where I used to have *very useful* applets
<chrisccoulson> what i most want right now is a dash that doesn't make me want to vomit when i look at it ;)
<FernandoMiguel> I want a better WM
<FernandoMiguel> a compiz that doesn't crash or memleaks
<chrisccoulson> heh
<FernandoMiguel> a faster shutdown
<chrisccoulson> that's why i'm using metacity + unity-2d
<FernandoMiguel> I boot faster then I halt
<FernandoMiguel> I'm on gnome fallback
<FernandoMiguel> with no 3D
<FernandoMiguel> I miss composite :(
<chrisccoulson> plus, unity-2d doesn't have blurry icons with ghosting in the dash
<chrisccoulson> metacity does basic compositing, so i don't really feel like i'm missing out
<chrisccoulson> and visually, i prefer unity-2d
<chrisccoulson> it looks nicer
<FernandoMiguel> I like my Gnome DO with transparency
<chrisccoulson> and the dash scrolls much smoother
<micahg> wow, somehow according to about:memory, bug 847224  is using 1.5GB of RAM
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 847224 in qt4-x11 "qt4-x11 ftbfs on armel (timeout building the docs)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847224
<chrisccoulson> launchpad bug ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I file one?
<chrisccoulson> not sure. i guess it would be difficult to track down, but i always find launchpad is amongst the highest memory consumer here
<chrisccoulson> always above twitter and gmail too
<FernandoMiguel> gmail
<FernandoMiguel> omg gmail
<FernandoMiguel> worse than plus
<micahg> yeah, the new about:memory helps narrow down the issue quite a bit
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: it's the javascript, same with LP, that's how they get it to be responsive and featureful, it's just the JS engines haven't caught up yet in efficiency
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you give me access to the chromium PPA team?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-17
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<ejat> oi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-18
<tico506> hello, I am trying to use my US streaming accounts on several sites while visiting Costa Rica... Geo Restrictions are blocking me.
<micahg> tico506: that's normal and due to the sites in question
<tico506> I have been reading for a while and it looks like proxy services or even plugins on firefox might fix it
<tico506> yet I fear both safety and the integrity of such practices...
<tico506> any technical, moral and safety advice?
<micahg> well, they generally have licensing agreements which prevent their streaming to other locales
<tico506> i know... I worked for Amazon video on demand for quite a while and I understand why that's valid
<tico506> I do happen to be an exception to that though as all of my stuff is def. US based
<tico506> I also understand that as support friends you might be restricted to not answering such requests...
<tico506> I was just reaching and hoping.
<tico506> if that be the case, can I look anywhere else?
<tico506> if not, can I get help on doing it?
<micahg> well, there's askubuntu.com for support questions
<tico506> ok
<tico506> I much appreciate it
<tico506> one last one that I believe is not compromising:
<micahg> tico506: BTW, in general, it's a bad idea to use a proxy you don't trust
<tico506> that's what I was going to ask
<tico506> is there a way to know?
<tico506> other than personal access to that proxy or knowing the admin?
<tico506> I mean, to know if it's trustable or not
<tico506> also, there are plugins that offer such feats... how do I judge them?
<micahg> I can't really advise on that, maybe ask in #addons on irc.mozilla.org
<tico506> ok... @micahg, I do thank you so so much for your help.
<micahg> tico506: good luck
<toomai> hi all....sorry...is this the right channel to ask questions about thunderbird?
<brokencodes> whats the problem, toomai?
<toomai> brokencodes: in 6.0.2 the username and mailserver (server settings in account) are used for username to login into mailserver of ISP...but that is wrong. username whatever and mailserver vtx.mail.ch gives whatever@mail.vtx.ch as username to login, but I have another loginname fpr mailserver and I can not change it
<toomai> brokencodes: the normal username is whatever@vtxmail.ch
<brokencodes> Let me take a look
<toomai> brokencodes: and for the love of what is holy and pure...I can NOT change it to that...
<toomai> brokencodes: thanks
<brokencodes> Toomai
<toomai> yes
<brokencodes> brb
<toomai> thanks
<brokencodes> verifying
<brokencodes> Open Thunderbird
<brokencodes> Select on home screen, Create new account
<toomai> wait
<toomai> sorry,
<brokencodes> put in full email address
<toomai> its on my fathers computer, I can not check in real time
<brokencodes> lol
<brokencodes> Ok
<toomai> well, creating a new account I have not tried...it was an upgrade from 3.x to 6.0.2
<brokencodes> You have to enter the full email address first, before entering the server info
<brokencodes> I did it 3 times, here
<toomai> well, I check all over the place to make sure that is met...
<toomai> checked*
<brokencodes> my email being something@timmes.com, and the server being pop.secureserver.com
<toomai> so its a bug then...*sighs*...because we simply upgraded without chaning anything (and it worked before9
<brokencodes> yep
<brokencodes> glad me could help
<toomai> thank you for your time
<brokencodes> np
<FernandoMiguel> brOas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-10
<Unit193> People should be happier, saw the new chromium come in, and seems to have more bug fixes than other packages.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-11
<LLStarks> can anyone confirm that tbird has no window bar in quantal?
<micahg> LLStarks: I have a menubar in Xubuntu
<LLStarks> micahg, window or menu?
<micahg> menu
<micahg> and window
<LLStarks> i have no window bar
<LLStarks> with gnome shell
<LLStarks> and unity
 * micahg wonders if gnome shell has a unity service running to make it think it has a global menu
<LLStarks> there's a menu
<LLStarks> i have all unity addons disabled in tbir
<bjsnider> what happened to all of the files in firefox-dev in quantal? the package has only a small fraction of the ones it used to
<micahg> we don't want applications using the xul API since it's constantly changing
<micahg> so, the only things allowed for the most part are NPAPI plugins which for the most part have a stable API
<bjsnider> oh, i see what's wrong
<bjsnider> ifeq ($(UBUNTU_VERSION),12.04)
<bjsnider> that ain't future-proofed
<micahg> heh, right
<bjsnider> i remember now that i knew that would be a problem when i put that junk in there, but i figured i'd deal with it later
<bjsnider> well, later is now
<bjsnider> micahg, do you know a lot about the current api?
<micahg> not really
<ajmitch> micahg: do you know if changes made in the chromium-browser package will still be merged into lp:chromium-browser, or should I just use the quantal package if I want to play with it?
<micahg> ajmitch: quantal ATM, I'll merge everything back up once there's hope for some automation in the PPAs
 * ajmitch can at least check it out & build it in a reasonable timeframe now :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-12
<apollo13> hi guys. my firefox 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 constantly crashes here on startup, wiping ~/.mozilla doesn't help -- backtrace is http://dpaste.org/AmyGX/ any hints?
<micahg> do you have a mozilla crashid?
<apollo13> how do I get one :)
<micahg> when it crashes, submit the bug to mozilla?
<apollo13> well it tells me "report submitted successfully"
<micahg> look in ~/.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports/ then
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> 1347468641 -- from LastCrash there
<micahg> wiping ~/.mozilla is usually not a good idea in general (just move it out of the way if you want to test or use -P for the moment)
<apollo13> that's what I did ;)
<micahg> apollo13: there should be a crashid in the submited directory
<apollo13> Crash ID: bp-73ea44fb-bf3e-4ced-8432-1672b2120912
<apollo13> sry, wrong file *gg*
<apollo13> https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/73ea44fb-bf3e-4ced-8432-1672b2120912 oh it's there :)
<micahg> certainly not a topcrashes
<micahg> *topcrasher
<apollo13> well if it were my google foo wouldn't have failed me, so what can I do to help
<micahg> does firefox -safe-mode help?
<apollo13> nope
<apollo13> micahg: normal firefox from mozilla.com doesn't crash ;)
<micahg> hrm
<apollo13> micahg: I am waiting for ideas :) I can fetch the source and build if you tell me what to change
<micahg> if I only I knew what to change...
<micahg> apollo13: mozilla 693933 seems to be the only thing in bmo related, but if the upstream build doesn't crash, maybe try our version 16 in ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next and see if that helps
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 693933 in DOM "nsFrameSelection::GetSelection() should return nsTypedSelection" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=693933
<apollo13> micahg: yeah I found that report too
<micahg> the think is on lucid, we don't have anything interacting with the browser that should crash
<apollo13> btw in the office I am on x86_64 and it doesn't crash
<apollo13> let me try the ppa
<apollo13> did I say that I hate ppas?
<micahg> orly?  this is i386 only?
<apollo13> looks like it
<apollo13> let me compare version to be sure
<apollo13> jupp seems so, let me find another 32 bit machine
<apollo13> hmm not as easy as I thought, no more 32 bit machines
<micahg> well, try the beta PPA, if that works, great
<apollo13> yeah already downloading
<micahg> it's only 4 weeks away from release and the crash doesn't seem to be impacting a lot of users
<apollo13> no not great, that means I have to add it to puppet ^^
<apollo13> haha
<micahg> apollo13: did 15 have the same crash?
<apollo13> 15.0?
<apollo13> no idea
<apollo13> I can try if you provide me a deb
<micahg> apollo13: can you try that first?
 * apollo13 has no idea where to find old ubuntu packages
<micahg> apollo13: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/3742855
<apollo13> wait
<apollo13> fuck
<apollo13> opening that link from xchat worked in firefox
<apollo13> just starting firefox does not work
<micahg> lovely
<apollo13> although, nevermind, that's the normal one from mozilla
<apollo13> fetching 15.0 now
<micahg> heh
<apollo13> 15.0 works, so much for bug fixes only in minor releases :þ
<micahg> ok, well, this is more serious then
<micahg> the mozilla.org build is 15.0.1 as well?
<micahg> * a little more serious
<apollo13> is/was yes
<apollo13> 1.16 works
<apollo13> where is the fun in that *sigh*
<micahg> 1.16?
<apollo13> lol, not used to big version numbers, 16
<micahg> apollo13: did you try reinstalling 15.0.1?
<apollo13> this is not windows, but yes I did :(
<apollo13> debsums reports a checksum error in omni.ja
<apollo13> no idea if that's related (for 15.0.1 that was)
<apollo13> let me downgrade and replace omni.ja with a workign version
<apollo13> haha, take that
<apollo13> I hereby inform you that your 32 bit package has a borked file in it ;)
<apollo13> stupid /me though omni.ja wouldn#t cause issues :(
<micahg> hrm worked for me, /me fires up vm
<apollo13> well upload omni.ja somewhere and I test with your file and compare against the deb
<micahg> wfm
<apollo13> tell me your md5sum
<micahg> 71307960073de4f25214a90bb6cb8b60  /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja
<apollo13> ef294612adcf421465eaaf90fa741ff7  /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja
<apollo13> rofl
<apollo13> ah I see my error now I guess
<apollo13> I should have done an apt-get clean before reinstalling
<apollo13> thx, that was it
<apollo13> I wonder though, why does apt-get finish if data.tar.gz inside the .deb has a crc error?
<apollo13> sry for wasting your time, but I never thought that the download was corrupt, I assumed dpkg would figure that out :/
<micahg> it should, and dpkg has gotten better in the last few years
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-09-15
<bitbarron> My Thunderbird is acting strange on my Ubuntu box.  I think there may be a memory leak.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-08
<samth> hello all
<samth> is the PPA likely to be updated?
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^
<amblin> and see my question from a few days ago :-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-12
<akarsh> Hi, just wanted to know why has there no release of Nightly build in the past 6 weeks
<brainwash> what happened? no more daily ppa builds?
<Unit193> Last I saw: "...and utopic is affected by an additional bug too (bug 1347257), although that one has a fix" - "it's not really a priority at the moment - we can't even build on trusty right now" "(bug 1348333)" -- but that was back in July.
<Unit193> Also last I saw: < chrisccoulson> i need 34 hour days here ;)
<brainwash> thanks for the info
<Unit193> Sure, sorry I couldn't help.
<brainwash> maybe some hint could be added to the ppa description until things are working again
<Unit193> Someone seemed to think https://twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/507052209029132289 was worth linking here.
<Unit193> asac has access to do so, and he's been more active recently.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-09-11
<bolvaryo> Hi there, Is it possible to use thunderbird chat for Facebook Messenger?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-09-15
<nikolam> Zna neko sta je bilo sa ubuntu telefonom
<nikolam> Ovaj android mi se i zvanicno zgadio
<nikolam> sad, da li je naivno misliti da ubuntu telefon manje izdaje interese korisnika, posle 'Unity' debakla sa curenjem ličnih podataka, od čega se ubuntu nije nikad oporavio.. (Svi pametni su na Xubuntu)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-09-11
<CapacitorSet> Hello!
<CapacitorSet> I opened an issue on Bugzilla about `about:crashes` being no longer available in Nightly, and I was asked to report to the package maintainer, so that's how I landed here
<CapacitorSet> This is the issue: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1398117
<CapacitorSet> So, uh, is there a reason why the crash reporting is disabled?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-09-13
<skeny> Hello! I'm new to irc and I was trying to contribute to the mozilla project, is this the right irc channel for that?
